#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Правильное отражение истины - достоверное познание?

## Пилигрим

Сообщение от *Пилигрим* 
Истина это то, что правильно отражает реальность? Реальность одна? Если нет, то какая из реальностей реальнее?

Сообщение от *Dron*
если вы вводите "отражение", то нет одной истины, и нет множества истин.
Познание как "отражение" предполагает самосущее, без вариантов.
и такое познание не примлемо ни относительно, ни абсолютно.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Истина которая отражает реальность как понимается из наставлений геше Джампа Тинлея одна, но она имеет два аспекта или две стороны и они тоже называются истинами для указания их важности. На уровне концепций Относительная истина это правдивое толкование того как существуют все явления. Абсолютная истина это правдивое толкование того как вещи не существуют или объяснение того какого вида существования вещи лишены. Прямое восприятие истины невозможно никак выразить это как вкус меда, его нельзя объяснить, возможно почувствовать только самому вкусив. Реальность одна. Но две истины рассматривают ее с двух позиций этих.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от Dron
> если вы вводите "отражение", то нет одной истины, и нет множества истин.
> Познание как "отражение" предполагает самосущее, без вариантов.
> и такое познание не примлемо ни относительно, ни абсолютно.


Самобытие имеет существующее существование?

----------


## Won Soeng

Отражение - уже не истина. Можно говорить разные слова: истина, реальность, действительность, существующее, сущее, дхарма. Есть много способов показать истину. Это черные буквы на белом фоне. 2х2=4. Снег белый, клавиши стучат, вентилятор шуршит. Глаза над носом, губы под носом. Ворона каркает, воробей чирикает. 

Что за истину Вы ищете? Можно говорить об истинном я, о татхагате, о татхате. Можно говорить о взаимозависимом возникновении.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Самобытие это то что присваивает омраченный ум явлениям. Самобытие лишено любого вида существования поскольку это то чего вообще нету во всех явлениях.

----------

Пилигрим (18.01.2011)

----------


## Айвар

Истина это вопрос критерия (подхода). Самой по себе истины не существует.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Отражение - уже не истина. Можно говорить разные слова: истина, реальность, действительность, существующее, сущее, дхарма. Есть много способов показать истину. Это черные буквы на белом фоне. 2х2=4. Снег белый, клавиши стучат, вентилятор шуршит. Глаза над носом, губы под носом. Ворона каркает, воробей чирикает. 
> 
> Что за истину Вы ищете? Можно говорить об истинном я, о татхагате, о татхате. Можно говорить о взаимозависимом возникновении.


Относительную истину

----------


## Won Soeng

> Относительную истину


Вас поблагодарили 205 раз за 108 сообщений

----------

Secundus (18.01.2011), Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Истина это вопрос критерия (подхода). Самой по себе истины не существует.


Вопрос не в том существует ли она сама по себе, вопрос в том может ли она быть выражена, правильно отражена в сознании.

----------


## Айвар

> Вопрос не в том существует ли она сама по себе, вопрос в том может ли она быть выражена, правильно отражена в сознании.


А что такое по-вашему сознание? Если ум, то это собрание мыслей.
Если это из области 6 сознаний, то как вы проверяете истинность сознания зрения? В мертвом глазе навряд ли что-то отразится.

----------


## Secundus

> Истина это то, что правильно отражает реальность? Реальность одна? Если нет, то какая из реальностей реальнее?
> 
> Вопрос не в том существует ли она сама по себе, вопрос в том может ли она быть выражена, правильно отражена в сознании.


вы хотите преодолеть свое неведение путем логического и рационального рассуждения, задавания вопросов и получения ответов ? ))

----------


## Пилигрим

> А что такое по-вашему сознание? Если ум, то это собрание мыслей.


В вашем утверждение, что ум есть собрание мыслей есть объект (ум), есть логическое следствие (собрание мыслей) нет логического основания, попробуйте его сформулировать (обычно оно имеет форму «потому что»).



> Если это из области 6 сознаний, то как вы проверяете истинность сознания зрения? В мертвом глазе навряд ли что-то отразится.


Взаимозависимостью. У живого оно взаимозависимо существует, у мертвого не существует, но так же взаимозависимо, как и существующее у живого.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сообщение от *Пилигрим* 
> Истина это то, что правильно отражает реальность? Реальность одна? Если нет, то какая из реальностей реальнее?


А почему какая-то должна непременно быть реальнее?

----------


## Пилигрим

> вы хотите преодолеть свое неведение путем логического и рационального рассуждения, задавания вопросов и получения ответов ? ))


Нет, я хочу понять правильный Путь к единству шаматхи и випашъяны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, я хочу понять правильный Путь к единству шаматхи и випашъяны.


То есть шаматха уже развита и пора приступать к единству?

----------


## Пилигрим

> А почему какая-то должна непременно быть реальнее?


Если их две, но вторая не отличается от первой по сути, то нет двух, вторая это таже самая первая. Если вторая отличается от первой по сути, то логично, что их две, тогда какая из них реальнее?

----------


## Пилигрим

Прошу прощения, если кому то пока не ответил, это не неуважение или отсутствие интереса просто я тугодум.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если их две, но вторая не отличается от первой по сути, то нет двух, вторая это таже самая первая. Если вторая отличается от первой по сути, то логично, что их две, тогда какая из них реальнее?


А если их три? В йогачаре, например, именно три. А в мадхьямике - две.
Сколько же поистине истин - две или три?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вас поблагодарили 205 раз за 108 сообщений


Вы утверждаете вам и обосновывать. Если вы ждете обоснования или опровержения от меня, то я этого не утверждал. Вы что то ждете? Если нет, зачем шевелили умом?

----------


## Secundus

> Нет, я хочу понять правильный Путь к единству шаматхи и випашъяны.


отбросьте свой ум и они тотчас же расцветут




> Прошу прощения, если кому то пока не ответил, это не неуважение или отсутствие интереса просто я тугодум.


нет, вы просто самокритичны,
тут дело в другом: думать о буддизме или понимать буддизм - еще не есть сам буддизм !))

----------


## Пилигрим

> А если их три? В йогачаре, например, именно три. А в мадхьямике - две.
> Сколько же поистине истин - две или три?


Чего три, реальности? Реальность не принадлежит ни йогочаре ни мадхъямике ни Буддам.
Истин столько сколько реальностей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы утверждаете вам и обосновывать. Если вы ждете обоснования или опровержения от меня, то я этого не утверждал. Вы что то ждете? Если нет, зачем шевелили умом?


Вы сказали, что ищете относительную истину. Я показал Вам ее. Нашли ли Вы то, что искали?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Dondhup

> Истина которая отражает реальность как понимается из наставлений геше Джампа Тинлея одна, но она имеет два аспекта или две стороны и они тоже называются истинами для указания их важности. На уровне концепций Относительная истина это правдивое толкование того как существуют все явления. Абсолютная истина это правдивое толкование того как вещи не существуют или объяснение того какого вида существования вещи лишены. Прямое восприятие истины невозможно никак выразить это как вкус меда, его нельзя объяснить, возможно почувствовать только самому вкусив. Реальность одна. Но две истины рассматривают ее с двух позиций этих.


Не толкование а скорее восприятие, причем безошибочно - йогическое восприятие (наверно без клешь т.е. начиная с уровня Архата или Арья-Бодхисаттвы). На уровне Будды воспринимаются одновременно Относительная и Абсолютная истины,т.е.  пока нет уровня Будды- воспринимаются не одновременно.

----------


## Пилигрим

> отбросьте свой ум и они тотчас же расцветут


За совет конечно спасибо. Дело в том, что для исполнения своего торжественного обещания Буддам и Бодхисатвам, мне требуется всеведение Будды, а всеведение Будды это ум. Простым отбрасыванием своего ума не обойтись, скорее придется его преобразовывать до состояния ума Будды, благо природа ума Будды в моем уме имеется, зачем же разбрасыватьс такой драгоценностью.



> нет, вы просто самокритичны,
> тут дело в другом: думать о буддизме или понимать буддизм - еще не есть сам буддизм !))


Буддизм это Путь. Мне думается вы просто отправится, к другу, на день рождения, в соседний район, без знания и понимания пути не рискнете. Неужели Буддизм проще чем сходить к другу на день рождения? :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Буддизм это Путь. Мне думается вы просто отправится, к другу, на день рождения, в соседний район, без знания и понимания пути не рискнете. Неужели Буддизм проще чем сходить к другу на день рождения?


Да, проще, поскольку никуда не нужно идти. Вы уже дома. 

Как-то был свидетелем ситуации, когда ребенок плакал на руках у мамы: 
- Хочу домой, хочу домой!
- Деточка, мы же дома!
- Хочу к маме, хочу к маме!
- Деточка, ты же у меня на руках!

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы сказали, что ищете относительную истину. Я показал Вам ее. Нашли ли Вы то, что искали?


Можете обосновать, что это была именно она, или предпочитаете, что бы я принял "кота в мешке"?
За дану, конечно спасибо, надеюсь она была искренней, поскольку ничего кроме блага вам не желаю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Истин столько сколько реальностей.


Может, наоборот?

----------


## Юй Кан

> На уровне Будды воспринимаются одновременно Относительная и Абсолютная истины,т.е.  пока нет уровня Будды- воспринимаются не одновременно.


На уровне Будды/Татхагаты нет никакой второй истины, да и вообще понятие истинности или не-истиности теряет смысл.

См. Калака-сутту:

Всё, что может быть зримо, слышимо иль ощущаемо 
и сковывает других, яко истинное, 
пребывающий в Таковости — средь сковавших себя — 
не станет, подобно им, объявлять истинным либо ложным.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Можете обосновать, что это была именно она, или предпочитаете, что бы я принял "кота в мешке"?
> За дану, конечно спасибо, надеюсь она была искренней, поскольку ничего кроме блага вам не желаю.


Все относительные истины неудовлетворительны, непостоянны и обусловлены (зависимы от множества других истин)

По большому счету, что бы ни было сказано - это и будет относительной истиной. Относительные истины можно разделить на субъективные и объективные. Так "я люблю картошку" - это будет субъективная истина, а "снег белый" - объективная.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, проще, поскольку никуда не нужно идти. Вы уже дома.


Если взаимозависимость тотальна и мои суждения не противоречивы, то эту основу, в миру принято наименовывать "работа". А значит вы в своем восприятии ошиблись, ваше восприяте не является относительной истиной. Вы такую относительную истину прелагали мне выше?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Не толкование а скорее восприятие, причем безошибочно - йогическое восприятие (наверно без клешь т.е. начиная с уровня Архата или Арья-Бодхисаттвы). На уровне Будды воспринимаются одновременно Относительная и Абсолютная истины,т.е.  пока нет уровня Будды- воспринимаются не одновременно.


Нет, сначала толкование или правильное концептуальное представление об Относительной истине и Абсолютной истине. Затем имея правильное представление через медитацию - соединяя с шамадхой достижение уже прямого неконцептуального йогического постижения истины. Для того чтобы получить концептуальное верное представление о пустотности изучают тексты Праджняпарамиты и комментарии к ней, получают наставления от Учителя и потом медитируют имея верное представление для обретения той мудрости.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.01.2011), Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Все относительные истины неудовлетворительны, непостоянны и обусловлены (зависимы от множества других истин)
> 
> По большому счету, что бы ни было сказано - это и будет относительной истиной. Относительные истины можно разделить на субъективные и объективные. Так "я люблю картошку" - это будет субъективная истина, а "снег белый" - объективная.


Такой относительной истины нет и никогда не было. Поскольку нет истинных причин, нет и истинных следствий, поскольку нет ни того ни другого ваше суждение о порождении следсвий причинами, противоречиво, а поскольку оно противоречиво оно не может правильно обосновывать относительную истину. Если вы делаете такое суждение на основании восприятия, то такое восприятие не соответствует ни относительной истине, ни реальности.

----------


## Пилигрим

Досвидания, до завтра.

----------


## Айвар

> В вашем утверждение, что ум есть собрание мыслей есть объект (ум), есть логическое следствие (собрание мыслей) нет логического основания, попробуйте его сформулировать (обычно оно имеет форму «потому что»).


Извините, конечно, но что-то у вас с логикой нелады. 
Из одной мысли вытекает другая мысль, собрание мыслей это ум. Логика не дает объяснения при каких условиях вытекает та или иная мысль. Что вы хотите проверить логически?
Если речь шла о достоверности, то следовательно это очевидная истина, которая не требует доказательств и является своего рода аксиомой или Истина авторитетного мнения.




> Взаимозависимостью. У живого оно взаимозависимо существует, у мертвого не существует, но так же взаимозависимо, как и существующее у живого.


Все взаимозависимо, вопрос КАК

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Относительная истина это ответ на вопрос как вещи существуют. Они существуют взаимозависимо. Это относительная истина. Из всех уровней взаимозависимости самый  тонкий это существование в зависимости от наименования умом. Абсолютная истина это ответ на вопрос как вещи не существуют. Самый тонкий уровень того как вещи не существуют, это тот уровень что вещи не существуют вне зависимости от наименования умом. Эти две истины представляют две стороны одной истины.

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, сначала толкование или правильное концептуальное представление об Относительной истине и Абсолютной истине. Затем имея правильное представление через медитацию - соединяя с шамадхой достижение уже прямого неконцептуального йогического постижения истины. Для того чтобы получить концептуальное верное представление о пустотности изучают тексты Праджняпарамиты и комментарии к ней, получают наставления от Учителя и потом медитируют имея верное представление для обретения той мудрости.


Я согласен, но в диспуте шла речь об отражении поэтому я и говорю об йогическом постижении.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я отражение слово не понимаю здесь. Истина не зеркало чтобы отражать. Истина это правильное воззрение в уме.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> А если их три? *В йогачаре, например, именно три.* А в мадхьямике - две.
> Сколько же поистине истин - две или три?


В йогачаре нет трёх истин.
Есть три природы:
1) Воображаемая природа (парикальпа);
2) Зависимая природа (паратантра) - реальное существование, но не истинное;
3) Совершенная природа (паринишпанна) - истинное существование.

Совершенная природа проявляется, когда с зависимой природы снимается воображаемая природа вместе с двойственным восприятием.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если взаимозависимость тотальна и мои суждения не противоречивы, то эту основу, в миру принято наименовывать "работа". А значит вы в своем восприятии ошиблись, ваше восприяте не является относительной истиной. Вы такую относительную истину прелагали мне выше?


О непротиворечивости каких суждений Вы сейчас говорите? О какой основе? О каком моем восприятии?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я отражение слово не понимаю здесь. Истина не зеркало чтобы отражать. Истина это правильное воззрение в уме.


Топикстартер так написал, конечно мне как ты понимаешь канонический подход о котором ты говоришь всегда ближе  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Такой относительной истины нет и никогда не было. Поскольку нет истинных причин, нет и истинных следствий, поскольку нет ни того ни другого ваше суждение о порождении следсвий причинами, противоречиво, а поскольку оно противоречиво оно не может правильно обосновывать относительную истину. Если вы делаете такое суждение на основании восприятия, то такое восприятие не соответствует ни относительной истине, ни реальности.


К кому Вы обращаетесь, цитируя мое сообщение к Вам? Почему Вы называете моим суждение "о порождении следствий причинами"?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сообщение от *Пилигрим* 
> Истина это то, что правильно отражает реальность? Реальность одна? Если нет, то какая из реальностей реальнее?


Относительная истина--это согласие с общепринятым (если исключить явные глупости и логически опровержимые утверждения).
Эти истины меняются в зависимости от обстоятельств. Например, для хохлов сало вкусное, для евреев оно запретно. Это пример двух относительных истин.
Такшта и относительных реальностей получается много.

А абсолютная истина, грубо говоря, состоит в том, что относительных истин много, все они условны и одна относительная реальность не лучше, не реальнее другой.

----------


## Dondhup

Относительная истина в контексте Дхармы - это не то что общепринятая. Как правильно написал Доржик на уровне относительной истины познается пустотность через взаимозависимое возникновение. Большинство людей слов то таких не знают не говоря уже о понимании что это  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Относительная истина это ответ на вопрос как вещи существуют. Они существуют взаимозависимо. Это относительная истина. Из всех уровней взаимозависимости самый  тонкий это существование в зависимости от наименования умом. Абсолютная истина это *ответ на вопрос* как вещи не существуют. Самый тонкий уровень того как вещи не существуют, это тот уровень что вещи не существуют вне зависимости от наименования умом. Эти две истины представляют две стороны одной истины.


Ответ на вопрос - это работа разума над концепциями. Как с концепции осуществляется переход в неконцептуальную область?




> Достаточно всесторонне проанализировав процесс такого перехода от концептуального познания пустоты к неконцептуальному, мы доказали его принципиальную невозможность. Отсюда автоматически следует невозможность прямого постижения пустоты в рамках гелугпинского варианта мадхьямини-просангики. А это значит, что неноминальная абсолютная истина гелугпинских прасангиков есть чистое ничто, так как нет тех реализованных существ, которые смогли бы её постигнуть.
> Теперь может возникнуть вопрос: если гелугпинцы не способны достичь прямого восприятия пустоты, то что же собой представляет их единство шаматхи и випашьяны? Ответ очевиден: их единство шаматхи и випашьяны есть предельно утончённое ментальное состояние сознания, подобное одной их четырёх дхьян мира не-форм.


Читтаматра. Миф или реальность. А. Орлов.

----------


## Dondhup

Я думаю в процессе медитации при сочетании шенне и випашьяны как это принято в тибетской традиции.

Приведенная цитата вообще не в какие ворота не лезет. Опровергается хотя бы наличием сиддх в том числе и не сансарических у монахов и нагп линии гелуг.

Лучший способ - слушать наставления Учителей розных линий, по мне так все тибетские линии настолько взаимосвязаны и схожи что все разборки исключительно из-за человеческого фактора.

----------


## Dron

> Самобытие имеет существующее существование?


самобытия нет, и иметь оно ничего не может

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Относительная истина--это согласие с общепринятым (если исключить явные глупости и логически опровержимые утверждения).
> Эти истины меняются в зависимости от обстоятельств. Например, для хохлов сало вкусное, для евреев оно запретно. Это пример двух относительных истин.
> Такшта и относительных реальностей получается много.
> 
> А абсолютная истина, грубо говоря, состоит в том, что относительных истин много, все они условны и одна относительная реальность не лучше, не реальнее другой.


То что для хохлов сало вкусное это относительная истина вопрос интересный. 
Если для хохлов сало вкусное а для кого то невкусное это разве показатель что истин две? Если хохлу попадается испорченное сало то оно для него невкусное и истина меняется что-ли? Если у людей сотни восприятий сала то истин тоже сотни. Тогда относительных истин тысячи и они на протяжении дня постоянно меняются. Но это не истина. Это просто кармическое восприятие себя, окружения, себя в нем посредством шести органов восприятия вкуса, зрения и т.д. имхо. Причем восприятие неправильное поскольку есть неведение. Как на основе неправильного восприятия можно говорить об истине?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В йогачаре нет трёх истин.
> Есть три природы:


Три природы являются объектами достоверного познания?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Ответ на вопрос - это работа разума над концепциями. Как с концепции осуществляется переход в неконцептуальную область?
> 
> 
> Читтаматра. Миф или реальность. А. Орлов.


Цитата убойная. Переход с концептуального понимания на неконцептуальный осуществляется с помощью шамадхи. Концентрации на положениях о пустоте. Шамадха приводит к тому что ум становится очень острым и проникает глубже в положения концептуальные. Затем продолжая пребывать на этих положениях все дольше, проникая в из смысл достигают прямого постижения. Необязательно это долгий процесс. Ученик Ламы Цонкапы обрел прямое постижение пустоты на лекции Ламы Цонкапы. Сначала он испугался, потом схватил себя за одежду. Когда он испугался он подумал что вообще его не существует и схватился за одежду. Когда схватился за одежду он понял как он существует. Когда Будда давал Учение многие достигали плода архата во время Учения, то есть тоже постигали пустоту. Это как озарение наверно. Но классически считается концептуальное предшествует прямому. Иначе зачем Будда давал Праджняпарамиту в ста тысячах шлоках.

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати во всех линиях тибетского буддизма изучают Абхисамаяаланкару.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Абхисамаяаланкара раскрывает смысл Стотысячной праджняпарамиты поскольку она очень трудна для понимания.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как на основе неправильного восприятия можно говорить об истине?


Что интересно, относительная истина не должна противоречить мирским представлениям. Попробуйте докажите всей украинской нации, что сало невкусное. Ваше обозначение не будет иметь достоверной основы. Почему для большинства хохлов восприятие сала как вкусного является достоверной основой? Потому что это общепринято и логически неопровержимо.

----------


## Dondhup

Вот об этом я и говорю, а то о гелуг тут мифы сочиняют  :Smilie: 
На моф взгляд все линии тибетского буддизма связаны, но в разных линих делается больший упор на разные аспекты Учения, например в гелуг на монашество изучение философии, в ньингма на ритуалы, но в ньингма нагп больше по крайне мере в до коммунистические времена.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причем восприятие неправильное поскольку есть неведение. Как на основе неправильного восприятия можно говорить об истине?


Истина = правильное знание?
Какой критерий правильного знания?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Что интересно, относительная истина не должна противоречить мирским представлениям. Попробуйте докажите всей украинской нации, что сало невкусное. Ваше обозначение не будет иметь достоверной основы. Почему для большинства хохлов восприятие сала как вкусного является достоверной основой? Потому что это общепринято и логически неопровержимо.


Относительная истина не должна противоречить правильным мирским достоверным представлениям. То что сало вкусное это правильное мирское достоверное представление? На мой взгляд нет. То что сало произошло от свиньи это правильное мирское представление. А то что оно вкусное это не совсем правильно пусть для кого то кто его любит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в ньингма нагп больше по крайне мере в до коммунистические времена.


Это все потому, что они наполовину йогачары.
В нингма не чистая мадхьяма. Потому там и нагпы сильные - им свабхавистая алаявиджняна помогает.

----------

Dondhup (18.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Истина = правильное знание?
> Какой критерий правильного знания?


Да истина это правильное знание, не просто знание, а самое главное знание. Из четырех БИ Нирвана это ум, который реализовал истину Пути. Критерий правильного знания это достоверность, то что можно доказать посредством логики или проверить через прямое видение. Знание что убивать плохо это достоверно. Это можно доказать через логику, что жс умирая страдает, у него отнимают самое дорогое. Поэтому это плохо и это достоверно.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Будда после бодхи проповедал 4 БИ. Он напрямую постиг что страдание это сущность сансары. И это истина он сказал. Получается истина это верное знание.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Это все потому, что они наполовину йогачары.
> В нингма не чистая мадхьяма. Потому там и нагпы сильные - им свабхавистая алаявиджняна помогает.


Просто крутняк  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда после бодхи проповедал 4 БИ. Он напрямую постиг что страдание это сущность сансары. И это истина он сказал. Получается истина это верное знание.


Ну я же так и написал: Истина = правильное знание.

А критерий правильного знания какой?
У тиртиков тоже знание в голове, в смысле - упорядоченные сведения.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Можно вопрос?
Берем молоток и гвоздь. Размахиваемся и бьем по гвоздю - попадаем по пальцу. Пальцу больно.
Боль в пальце - это что с точки зрения сабжа?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Ну я же так и написал: Истина = правильное знание.
> 
> А критерий правильного знания какой?
> У тиртиков тоже знание в голове, в смысле - упорядоченные сведения.


Критерий правильного знания это достоверность. Это действительно так и обстоит. Знания тиртиков, в смысле упорядоченные сведения не означает что они правильные, в том случае если они просто упорядочены. Порядок, выстроенность знаний не критерий правильного знания. Достоверность проверяется через логику и прямое восприятие. Пока восприятия нет, через логику должна доказываться правильность знания. Знание что огонь горяч это правильное знание. Это проверяется и через прямое восприятие. Для этого логика не нужна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Критерий правильного знания это достоверность.


Достоверность - просто синоним правильности.
Как удостоверяется верность?
Ответ на этот вопрос и будет определением правильности=достоверности знания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Боль в пальце - это что с точки зрения сабжа?


Самое настоящее достоверное познание.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Цитата убойная. Переход с концептуального понимания на неконцептуальный осуществляется с помощью шамадхи. Концентрации на положениях о пустоте. Шамадха приводит к тому что ум становится очень острым и проникает глубже в положения концептуальные. Затем продолжая пребывать на этих положениях все дольше, проникая в из смысл достигают прямого постижения. Необязательно это долгий процесс. Ученик Ламы Цонкапы обрел прямое постижение пустоты на лекции Ламы Цонкапы. Сначала он испугался, потом схватил себя за одежду. Когда он испугался он подумал что вообще его не существует и схватился за одежду. Когда схватился за одежду он понял как он существует. Когда Будда давал Учение многие достигали плода архата во время Учения, то есть тоже постигали пустоту. Это как озарение наверно. Но классически считается концептуальное предшествует прямому. Иначе зачем Будда давал Праджняпарамиту в ста тысячах шлоках.


Я просто эту книжку про Читтаматру начитался. Там автор пишет так, что когда омрачения удалены (что могло быть на лекциях), то абсолютная истина проявляется сама при неконцептуальном и недвойственном созерцании, но если созерцать концепцию об отсутствии самосущего, то концептуальная картина в какой-то момент станет жить как будто самостоятельно и дальше, вместо абсолютной истины познаётся эта концептуальная картина в дхьяне.




> Камалашила пишет: "Как только умственные препятствия устранены, все помехи также уничтожены; свет знания, самоочевидный для йогина, проникает беспрепятственно повсюду, подобно тому, как лучи солнца не встречают препятствий в небе, когда помеха облаков исчезла





> Итак, мы видим следующие сущностные отличия в понимании союза шаматхи и випашьяны школы гелуг и её оппонентов:
> 1. Для гелугпинцев шаматха - это просто метод вхождения в однонаправленное сосредоточение, которое позволяет ясно удерживать в уме ментальный образ пустоты. Для их оппонентов само состояние покоя, достигаемое с помошью шаматхи, является объектом созерцания и исследования в ходе випашьяны.
> 2. Для гелугпинцев випашьяна - это как процесс построения ментального образа пустоты посредством абсолютного анализа, так и последующее однонаправленное сосредоточение на этом образе. Для их оппонентов випашьяна есть процесс осознавания и исследования как спокойного, так и движущегося ума. При этом объектом осознавания является не та или иная концепция относительно ума, а сам ум во всех своих проявлениях.
> 3. Для гелугпинцев союз шаматхи и випашьяны есть достижение такого сосредоточения на ментальном образе пустоты, при котором каким-то совершенно непостижимым образом происходит качественный скачок в медитации и практик уже непосредственно (неконцептуально) познаёт пустоту. Для их оппонентов союз шаматхи и випашьяны есть достижение такого состояния недвойственного созерцания, при котором постигается единая природа спокойного и движущегося ума - единство пустоты и ясности. То есть если  первые в неконцептуальном созерцании постиигают лишь пустоту, причём в этом состоянии для гелугпинских практиков нет места никаким проявлениям, то вторые в неконцептуальном созерцании постигают единство пустоты и ясности (проявлений).


Читтаматра. Миф или реальность. А. Орлов.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Самое настоящее достоверное познание. \\\
Познание - это процесс, я же спросил о самом факте боли: что это - истина, ложь, выдумка, реальность, действительность, отражение истины и тд и тп по топику - что?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Она должна выводиться с помощью правильного неопровержимого рассуждения или с помощью прямого восприятия. Верность удостоверяется через эти вещи имхо. Когда Будда не достиг прямого восприятия вещей, он уже имел верное представление о страдании в сансаре. И он сказал я должен найти ответ на свои вопросы. После Пробуждения он воскликнул: "Так вот как возникло это болото страданий". То есть уже прямое верное восприятие.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> \\\Самое настоящее достоверное познание. \\\
> Познание - это процесс, я же спросил о самом факте боли: что это - истина, ложь, выдумка, реальность, действительность, отражение истины и тд и тп по топику - что?


Достоверное знание.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Достоверное знание. \\\
Разве боль - это знание? Нет ведь? Я спрашиваю про саму боль.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\Критерий правильного знания это достоверность.\\\
Получается несколько масло масляное, потому что я могу переставить слова без изменения смысла:
Критерий достоверного знания - это его правильность.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Можно вопрос?
> Берем молоток и гвоздь. Размахиваемся и бьем по гвоздю - попадаем по пальцу. Пальцу больно.
> Боль в пальце - это что с точки зрения сабжа?


Боль в пальце это просто боль, это реальность. Иногда нет места в уме никаким процессам мыслительным, они отсутствуют. Но потом вы начинаете думать мне больно и т.д. И это на уровне относительной истины истинно. Но когда думаете мне больно, и т.д. там уже начинается неведение.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Боль в пальце это просто боль, это реальность. .... И это на уровне относительной истины истинно.\\\\
Значит это реальность, относительная истина.
Сергей, Вы согласны с этим?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> \\\Достоверное знание. \\\
> Разве боль - это знание? Нет ведь? Я спрашиваю про саму боль.


Конечно знание. Объект восприятия. Достоверного притом.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> \\Критерий правильного знания это достоверность.\\\
> Получается несколько масло масляное, потому что я могу переставить слова без изменения смысла:
> Критерий достоверного знания - это его правильность.


Смысл изменился. Не его правильность. Не правильность достоверного знания. Правильное знание это достоверность такого то и такого то рассуждения, утверждения, характеристики, явления. Дым происходит от огня раньше говорили. Это достоверное утверждение является правильным знанием.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Конечно знание. Объект восприятия. Достоверного притом.\\\
Хорошо, боль - это достоверное восприятие. Или, как сказал Доржик - реальность, относительная истина, можно так сказать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> \\\Боль в пальце это просто боль, это реальность. .... И это на уровне относительной истины истинно.\\\\
> Значит это реальность, относительная истина.
> Сергей, Вы согласны с этим?


Да.
Реальность на уровне отн. истины.
Вообще, можно говорить относительная истина, а можно - относительная реальность. Это равнозначные определения на мой взгляд.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Смысл изменился.\\\
В чем различие между словами достоверность и правильность? Достоверно = верно = правильно.
Это слова - синонимы, разве нет?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\Да.\\
Хорошо, значит вы говорите, что боль в пальце - это реальность.
Но верно ли это? У меня есть сомнения в этом. Давайте проверим. Посмотрим на саму боль - очевидный факт: я чувствую боль в пальце. У меня возникает вопрос - "кто" именно чувствует эту боль в пальце? Ведь в пальце "никого" чувствующего нет! Палец - это мышцы и рецепторы, понятно что они чувствовать боль не могут. Тогда "кто" ее там чувствует?
Поясню свою мысль: все чувства у нас в голове, рождаются мозгом, рецепторы пальца передают сигнал "опасность" в мозг - пока все ясно. Но я не вижу никакой боли в мозге - я вижу ее в пальце. Каким образом этот сигнал преобразуется в боль в пальце?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> \\Критерий правильного знания это достоверность.\\\
> Получается несколько масло масляное, потому что я могу переставить слова без изменения смысла:
> Критерий достоверного знания - это его правильность.


Критерий правильного знания это не достоверность самого правильного знания, а достоверность того на что обращено это знание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Она должна выводиться с помощью правильного неопровержимого рассуждения или с помощью прямого восприятия. Верность удостоверяется через эти вещи имхо.


Правильное знание - то, которое не противоречит опыту (или приводящее к правильному результату, к своему объекту). Это определение.
Это и есть истина.
Теперь Ваш вопрос:



> Как на основе неправильного восприятия можно говорить об истине?


Клавиатура сейчас перед Вами - это неправильное, искаженное, двойственное восприятие. Но с оно не противоречит опыту и приводит к результату - написанию сообщения на форум.
Поэтому можно говорить об истине  на основе данного неправильного восприятия. Об относительной.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда кто ее там чувствует?


Ну и...?
Продолжайте

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Ну и...?
Продолжайте \\\
Ну здравствуйте ...
так не по правилам, вопрос то мой :Cool: 
мы просто рассуждаем

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Критерий правильного знания это не достоверность самого правильного знания, а достоверность того на что обращено это знание. \\\
Боюсь что я не понял что вы хотели сказать....

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Правильное знание - то, которое не противоречит опыту (или приводящее к правильному результату, к своему объекту). Это определение.
> Это и есть истина.
> Теперь Ваш вопрос:
> 
> 
> Клавиатура сейчас перед Вами - это неправильное, искаженное, двойственное восприятие. Но с оно не противоречит опыту и приводит к результату - написанию сообщения на форум.
> Поэтому можно говорить об истине  на основе данного неправильного восприятия. Об относительной.


Не все виды восприятия являются неправильными. На основе верного относительного восприятия можно говорить об относительной истине.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> \\\Ну и...?
> Продолжайте \\\
> Ну здравствуйте ...
> так не по правилам, вопрос то мой
> мы просто рассуждаем


Так вы же чувствуете, что ж вы меня-то спрашиваете?

----------

Доржик (18.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> \\\Критерий правильного знания это не достоверность самого правильного знания, а достоверность того на что обращено это знание. \\\
> Боюсь что я не понял что вы хотели сказать....


Я сам не совсем понимаю что говорю)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Критерий правильного знания это не достоверность самого правильного знания, а достоверность того на что обращено это знание. \\\
Перечитал, примерно стало понятнее. Иначе говоря, вы говорите, применительно к нашему примеру о пальце:  боль в пальце достоверна, значит наше знание о ней правильно. Я верно Вас понял?

----------

Доржик (18.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Так вы же чувствуете, что ж вы меня-то спрашиваете? \\\
Я чувствую боль в пальце, но не нахожу никого, кто мог бы эту боль в пальце чувствовать, Вы видите здесь противоречие? Боль в пальце есть а никого чувствующего в пальце - нет. Я задаю себе вопрос - как такое может быть? Кто там в пальце чувствует боль? Понимаете? Я хочу разрешить это противоречие.
Поможете мне в этом?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> \\\Так вы же чувствуете, что ж вы меня-то спрашиваете? \\\
> Я чувствую боль в пальце, но не нахожу никого, кто мог бы эту боль в пальце чувствовать, Вы видите здесь противоречие?


Да, вижу, и разрешается оно очень просто, поскольку на само деле это не противоречие, а неправильное суждение: вы чувствуете боль не в пальце, а в уме.
В том же самом уме, который "не находит никого, кто мог бы эту боль в пальце чувствовать".
Если вас не удивляет, что ум никого не находит, что ж удивляться, что он чувствует?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В пальце есть нервные отростки всякие. Они когда их сжимают подают какие-то болевые импульсы видимо в мозг. Отсюда выходит что боль чувствует ваш палец и мозг. И вы на этой основе тела и мозга испытываете боль также в уме. Испытывают боль ваши тело и ум. Ум испытывает страдание от страдания в теле. Страдание тела в этом случае первично, страдание ума вторично. Так возможно.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\На основе верного относительного восприятия можно говорить об относительной истине. \\\
Я смотрю на палец - мое восприятие верно, я чувствую боль - значит я могу говорить об относительной истине: боль в пальце.
Но когда я начинаю проверять - я наталкиваюсь на противоречие, понимаете? Его нужно разрешить, или утверждение выше окажется неверным, даже на таком простом примере.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я смотрю на палец -  боль в пальце.


Вы видите боль в пальце? поразительно! я ни разу не видел боль, сколько ни смотрел на больное место!
и что же, какого она цвета и формы, эта боль?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Да, вижу, и разрешается оно очень просто, поскольку на само деле это не противоречие, а неправильное суждение: вы чувствуете боль не в пальце, а в уме.вы чувствуете боль не в пальце, а в уме.\\\
Что означают эти Ваши слова, поясните. Потому что я не чувствую никакой боли в уме, я чувствую боль только в пальце. Суждение же - это работа мысли, но я ни о чем не мыслю- я просто чувствую боль, не привнося в нее никакого суждения.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Вы видите боль в пальце? поразительно!\\\
Сергей, я думаю понятно, что слово смотрю здесь употреблено не в прямом смысле, естественно, я просто чувствую боль, а не вижу ее.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Когда вы начнете искать кто испытывает боль конкретно, то не найдете никого кто испытывает боль и кто причинил боль и саму боль. Это уже вопрос Абсолютной истины. Нет боли, нет тела. Но нет их не в том смысле что их нет вообще, а в том смысле что такого конкретного объекта существующего самого по себе нет. Боль это явление взаимосвязи многих объектов. Нервы, тело, ум. И боли нет как таковой. Если ее начать искать и указать будет невозможно, вот она боль. Но боль есть и она существует во взаимосвязи ощущения тела и т.д. Но боли существующей независимо самой по себе на которую можно указать нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> \\\Да, вижу, и разрешается оно очень просто, поскольку на само деле это не противоречие, а неправильное суждение: вы чувствуете боль не в пальце, а в уме.вы чувствуете боль не в пальце, а в уме.\\\
> Что означают эти Ваши слова, поясните. Потому что я не чувствую никакой боли в уме, я чувствую боль только в пальце. Суждение же - это работа мысли, но я ни о чем не мыслю- я просто чувствую боль, не привнося в нее никакого суждения.


Чувство боли - событие, происходящее в уме

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\В пальце есть нервные отростки всякие. Они когда их сжимают подают какие-то болевые импульсы видимо в мозг. Отсюда выходит что боль чувствует ваш палец и мозг. И вы на этой основе тела и мозга испытываете боль также в уме. \\\
Доржик - импульсы идут в мозг, верно. Но как "отсюда выходит", что боль чувствует палец? 
Если провести аналогию между мозгом и компьютером, то у меня в голове после удара должна "вспыхнуть лампочка" - боль в пальце! но она не вспыхивает почему-то, а я просто чувствую боль в пальце. Как это возможно?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Чувство боли - событие, происходящее в уме \\\
Да, это событие, происходящее в уме. Каким же образом это событие "оказывается" в пальце?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если провести аналогию между мозгом и компьютером, то у меня в голове после удара должна "вспыхнуть лампочка" - боль в пальце! но она не вспыхивает почему-то, а я просто чувствую боль в пальце. Как это возможно?


Вот это самое "а я просто чувствую боль в пальце" и есть та лампочка, которая вспыхивает в уме.
Не будь ума, вы бы и о пальце ничего не знали. так что и палец в уме, и боль в там же.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Когда вы начнете искать кто испытывает боль конкретно, то не найдете никого кто испытывает боль и кто причинил боль и саму боль. Это уже вопрос Абсолютной истины.\\\
Я не думаю, что это вопрос абсолютной истины - мы ведь говорим об относительных вещах.

\\Нет боли, нет тела. И боли нет как таковой.\\\
Да, боли нет как таковой. Но я ее чувствую! Что это может означать?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Вот это самое "а я просто чувствую боль в пальце" и есть та лампочка, которая вспыхивает в уме.\\\
Да, это та самая лампочка. Но каким образом она оказывается в пальце?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это просто ощущения. Что с того что болит палец. Такая физиология наверно. И палец болит и ум страдает одновременно.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\Это просто ощущения. \\
Да, это просто ощущение. Но что такое тогда это ощущение в этом случае?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ощущение это чувства которые опираются на органы восприятия человека. Через тело, уши, язык, нос, глаза. Они бывают приятные и неприятные. Человек чувствует через тело боль и удовольствие. У каждого органа чувств свое сознание есть. Оно просто воспринимает и передает воспринятое в ум. Который различает это приятно а это нет.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Ощущение это чувства которые опираются на органы восприятия человека. \\\
Это все верно, но мы только что обнаружили дырку в этих надежных с виду объяснениях: лампочка ощущений каким-то образом покидает мозг и перемещается ... куда угодно. Так чем же тогда по сути являются эти наши ощущения?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Иногда ощущения такие что верх берет физиология или ощущения тела берут верх над умом и ум не в силах сопротивляться физиологии. Иногда ум может взять верх над ощущениями тела и решать что приятно а что нет. Люди в бане любители попариться испытывают удовольствие в парилке. Но если человека который не любит париться закрыть в парилке на короткое время даже он сразу же будет испытывать ощущение страдания, жар и т.д. Наши ощущения главным образом в уме получается. Как мазохисты, привыкли себя мучить и даже начинают испытывать от таких болевых ощущений удовольствие. Протыкают все тело кольцами и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это все верно, но мы только что обнаружили дырку в этих надежных с виду объяснениях: лампочка ощущений каким-то образом покидает мозг и перемещается ... куда угодно. Так чем же тогда по сути являются эти наши ощущения?


С чего вы взяли, что перемещается куда угодно?
Никуда не перемещается, просто ум связывает переживание боли с переживанием пальца: и то и другое в уме.
Палец-как-переживающий-боль не относится к категории рупа. Это нама, то есть все тот же ум.
Ничего никуда не переместилось.

----------


## Won Soeng

Шесть ворот это и есть "перемещение ума куда угодно", вот только при этом "перемещение" происходит лишь элементов (дхарм) момента сознания. Рупа - это все те же шесть ворот, которые сами по себе есть лишь элементы момента сознания.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Иногда ум может взять верх над ощущениями тела и решать что приятно а что нет. \\\
Вопрос здесь не в приятно - неприятно, что индивидуально для разных людей, а в одинаковой реакции для всех людей: удар - боль.

\\С чего вы взяли, что перемещается куда угодно?\\
Я не говорю о физическом перемещении.

\\\Никуда не перемещается, просто ум связывает переживание боли с переживанием пальца: и то и другое в уме.\\\
Да, связывает. Но как это ему удается?

Мне пора уходить. Я думаю, уже можно сказать, что мы пришли к тому, что эта боль, эти наши ощущения - на самом деле есть фокус, иллюзия, которую рисует наш мозг.
Иллюзия.

Но ведь выше мы сказали что боль в пальце - это реальность, относительная истина.
И еще сказали, что \\\На основе верного относительного восприятия можно говорить об относительной истине. \\\

А после проверки оказалось что на самом деле мы имеем дело с работой мозга, который подменяет наше восприятие своими фокусами.
О какой же истине мы можем говорить? Очевидно, что пока - ни о какой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но ведь выше мы сказали что боль в пальце - это реальность, относительная истина.
> И еще сказали, что \\\На основе верного относительного восприятия можно говорить об относительной истине. \\\
> 
> А после проверки оказалось что на самом деле мы имеем дело с работой мозга, который подменяет наше восприятие своими фокусами.
> О какой же истине мы можем говорить? Очевидно, что пока - ни о какой.


Реальность относительной истины в том, что боль для вас реальна, только и всего. И будучи непосредственным восприятием, она есть правильное познание на относительном уровне, то есть относительная истина. Просто по определению.
Ее относительность в обусловленности: тело с его пальцами и болью - результат причин и следствий (кармы) и не абсолютно. Но на относительном уровне (уровне проявления кармы) это истина и реальность.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это не иллюзия сильная боль в пальце. Это боль и есть. Как можно подменить восприятие боли. Мне хорошо что ли что палец болит. Баня это куда ни шло, мазохисты изменили отношение к какой-то боли, но если подвергнуть их более серьезным вещам то и они завопят от боли и закричат хватит.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не иллюзия сильная боль в пальце. Это боль и есть. Как можно подменить восприятие боли. Мне хорошо что ли что палец болит. Баня это куда ни шло, мазохисты изменили отношение к какой-то боли, но если подвергнуть их более серьезным вещам то и они завопят от боли и закричат хватит.


Существа привязанные к чувственно воспринимаемому несомненно знакомы с болью. Что Вы скажете об уделах, в которых привязанность к чувствам незначительна или отсутствует? Что Вы скажете о восьми дхьянах? Что Вы скажете о действии наркоза и анестезии, где боль в этом случае?

Боль не является отделенной от ума. Выделение боли в отдельную форму страданий - возможно. Но при этом нужно понимать, что и наслаждение - отдельная форма страдания. Того же самого. Неудовлетворенность, непостоянство и обусловленность. 

Когда-то здоровое тело становится больным и немощным и боль становится неизбежным спутником. То, что казалось нестерпимым превращается в неудобное. А то и вовсе исчезает с разрушением рецепторов или нервов или с их блокадой со стороны менее разрушенных тканей. 

Но так же и ум может быть целиком освобожден от влияния телесных ощущений. Прекращение рупа - не значит разрушение тела. Это значит прекращение чувственно воспринимаемого, прекращение чувств, прекращение восприятия, прекращение порывов, прекращение сознания чувственно воспринимаемого. 

Об этом говорит сутра сердца праджняпарамиты. 

Если же думать, что рупа - это физическое тело, то под прекращением рупа может видиться только прекращение деятельности физического тела.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Истина это то, что правильно отражает реальность?


Нет, конечно. Истина и есть сама реальность. В противном случае истина нереальна... :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В противном случае истина нереальна...


А почему она непременно должна быть реальна? совершенно достаточно, функциональности, а для функционирования никакая реальность не нужна: можно же испугаться отражения. или знаменитой змеи-веревки.

----------


## Aion

> А почему она непременно должна быть реальна? совершенно достаточно, функциональности, а для функционирования никакая реальность не нужна: можно же испугаться отражения. или знаменитой змеи-веревки.


Потому, что вещественность и реальность - разные понятия:



> Здесь возникает вопрос о том, что мы называем реальным. Исходный смысл этого слова — «вещный», т.к. это слово произведено от латинского «рес», которое означает просто «вещь». Таким образом, это слово заимствовано из древней статической концепции мира, которая не согласуется ни с нашим нынешним научным пониманием мира, ни с динамическим мировоззрением Буддизма, ни с позицией современной психологии или искусства. Реальность теперь идентифицируется не с веществом (субстанцией), а с действием и взаимодействием, динамической связью, действительностью.
> *Лама Анагарика Говинда. Творческая медитация и многомерное сознание.*


Иначе говоря:


> Вместе с тем необходимо обратить внимание читателя на то, что существовали и существуют и поныне культурные традиции, в рамках которых познание не имеет ничего общего с информированностью, а функционирует исключительно как способность к уподоблению, как способность каждое мгновение жизни строить самого себя по некоемому образцу, модели, эталону. Дело здесь, собственно говоря, заключается в том, что существует разница между интерпретацией данных чувственного восприятия и чистым, нерефлексируемым исполнением. Причем понятно, что здесь имеет смысл говорить уже не о данных чувственного восприятия, а о формообразующих факторах, неизбежным и неотвратимым образом определяющих само существование человека. Наблюдая, мы распознаем явление, находим ему место в системе наших представлений, так или иначе анализируем, запоминаем и наконец вписываем это явление в нашу общую картину мира. Попытаемся, однако, представить себе культурную традицию, в которой процесс приращения информации как таковой совершенно отсутствует. Восприятие здесь — посредник между образом и действием. Даже более того, оно неотделимо от образа, и соответственно действие является как бы продолжением образа. Выражение рождает ответное выражение, в то время как в нашей культуре один знак рождает его интерпретацию, т. е. фактически перекодировку. Взаимная функциональная связанность образа и субъекта, его фиксирующего, порождает их взаимную обратимость. Все вещи оказываются взаимообратимыми, а восприятие как таковое отсутствует, уступая место спонтанному отклику, выражающему всеобщую выраженность вещей. По существу, отклик вторичен, однако взаимообратимость вещей стирает различия между первичным и вторичным. Повторение превращается в уникальный акт творения. Взаимная обратимость вещей нарушает границы между ними, и все оказывается сцепленным в единый “Великий Ком”. О знании человека, погруженного в такую культурную традицию, В. С. Семенцов пишет: “...это знание, будучи по своей природе неописуемым, не излагается, а предписывается. В современных терминах можно было бы сказать, что подобное знание задастся не в виде описания, а при помощи алгоритма. Оно требует не понимания (не только одноразового понимания), а реализации;  оно должно быть определенным образом сделано".
> *В. Б. Коробов. Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны*

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\\Реальность относительной истины в том, что боль для вас реальна, только и всего.\\\
Если мы согласимся с этим, то абсолютно все для нас станет реальностью: от миражей в пустыне до наркотических фантазий. В этом смысле и змея - веревка тоже реальна. Однако очевидно что ни миражи ни фантазии ни веревку-змею мы за реальность не принимаем по вполне понятным причинам. Нет,  я не думаю что мы можем говорить о боли как о реальности в этом смысле, это предположение не проходит проверки.

\\\И будучи непосредственным восприятием, она есть правильное познание на относительном уровне, то есть относительная истина.\\\\
Разве боль в пальце есть непосредственное восприятие? Разве выше мы не пришли к тому что боль в пальце не является восприятием, а является иллюзией, которую создает мозг в ответ на сигналы рецепторов? И если нет восприятия то откуда взяться правильному познанию?

\\\\на относительном уровне (уровне проявления кармы) это истина и реальность.\\\
Мне представляется, что на уровне проявления кармы боль в пальце ничем не отличается от миража в пустыне - оба этих явления суть иллюзорные конструкции мозга. Разве мираж - это истина и реальность? Так, следуя этому пути мы все объявим реальностью, что очевидно не будет верным, понимаете?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\\\Это не иллюзия сильная боль в пальце. Это боль и есть. Как можно подменить восприятие боли.\\\\\
Доржик, выше мы согласились, что боли нет, есть сигналы рецепторов в мозг и его ответная реакция - формирования иллюзии боли в пальце. Иллюзии, потому что в пальце некому чувствовать боль.
Каким образом мозгу удается создать эту иллюзию? Это уже другой разговор, но делает это он виртуозно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне представляется, что на уровне проявления кармы боль в пальце ничем не отличается от миража в пустыне - оба этих явления суть иллюзорные конструкции мозга.


Отличается, но подобна. Поэтому воспринимаемый мир в буддизме сравнивают с иллюзией (подобен иллюзии) но не оттождествляют (не есть полная иллюзия, но относительно реален).




> Разве мираж - это истина и реальность?


Конечно истина и реальность - именно как реально воспринимаемый мираж, но не как то, что в нем видится - вода или город.
Вы же воспринимаете мираж и можете его достоверно исследовать, как возникает эта видимость: преломление света и т.д.
А вот считать эту видимость водой - значит заблуждаться.
Так что истина от заблуждения отличается и на этом примере.
И по тому же критерию, который я указал ранее.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\\Истина и есть сама реальность. В противном случае истина нереальна...\\\\
Мы не можем приравнять истину и реальность, разве что просто согласимся с этим.
Человеческое восприятие на самом деле есть реконструкция окружающей его действительности. Содержание этой реконструкции определяется кармической обусловленностью и  мы называем эту реконструкцию реальностью. Саму действительность, как она есть мы познать в принципе не можем поскольку не обладаем для этого "инструментами" познания, мы можем лишь строить предположения о ее содержании. Что касается истины, то она представляется еще более глубокой "субстанцией", которая отражает суть действительности.
И в этом смысле Вы абсолютно правы, когда говорите что истина - нереальна. Это два очень разных понятия.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Отличается, но подобна.\\\
Вы сможете привести отличия миража и боли? Наркотических видений и боли? В части их реальности для человека?
Вы полагаете, что мираж, веревка-змея и наркотические видения - реальны?
Как только я осознал, что веревка - это не змея, "реальность" змеи исчезла. Как только я осознал, что боль это фокус мозга, "реальности" боли более не существует. Боль осталась - но я понимаю, что это иллюзия. Стол, стул и т.п. - не иллюзия, они реально существуют (здесь я сознательно упрощаю). Но боль? Ее реально не существует, есть набор электрических импульсов - и фокус.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Стол, стул и т.п. - не иллюзия, они реально существуют (здесь я сознательно упрощаю). Но боль? Ее реально не существует, есть набор электрических импульсов - и фокус.


Боль как объект восприятия ничем принципиально не отличается от стула, только сложностью (комплексностью) образа.
При помощи йоги можно точно так же отвлечься от восприятия стула, как и боли (есть такое упражнение). Или перестать воспринимать стул как стул, разорвать понятийную связку между концептом и объектом. Никакой разницы.
Как объект восприятия мираж (или отражение в зеркале) ничем не отличается от боли или от стула - все это объекты достоверного познания на уровне относительной истины.

----------


## Pavel

> Отличается, но подобна. Поэтому воспринимаемый мир в буддизме сравнивают с иллюзией (подобен иллюзии) но не оттождествляют (не есть полная иллюзия, но относительно реален).


В этом самое слабое звено в рассуждениях буддистов, ибо иллюзия (заметьте, не "подобие иллюзии", а именно сама иллюзия, мираж, галлюцинация, фантазия, выдумка...) обнаруживаются все в том же воспринимаемом мире - мире феноменов. А посему "иллюзия" равно как и "подобие иллюзии" неразличимы, пока не различим мир реальности и мир фантазии.

----------

Won Soeng (19.01.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Человеческое восприятие на самом деле есть реконструкция окружающей его действительности.


Э, нет. Восприятие - это именно восприятие, а реконструкция - это уже работа с воспринятым/невоспринятым, его трансформация. Задействованы разные психологические функции. В первом случае - ощущение или интуиция, а во втором - мышление или чувство.



> Саму действительность, как она есть мы познать в принципе не можем поскольку не обладаем для этого "инструментами" познания, мы можем лишь строить предположения о ее содержании.


Действительность как единство сущности и явления создаётся ни кем иным, как нами самими, так что не надо скромничать.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> Что касается истины, то она представляется еще более глубокой "субстанцией", которая отражает суть действительности.


Выходит, Бхагаван, проповедуя 4БИ, глубокую метафизику давал своим слушателям?  :Cool:

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алион
\\\\Э, нет. Восприятие - это именно восприятие, а реконструкция - это уже работа с воспринятым/невоспринятым, его трансформация. Задействованы разные психологические функции. \\\
Да, это верно. Вопрос в том, что мы не можем выделить восприятие отдельно. Мы воспринимаем окружающий мир только через реконструкцию. В этом смысле я и сказал что восприятие на самом деле есть реконструкция. И даже когда мы говорим о безоценочном восприятии - это все еще восприятие реконструкции.

\\\\В первом случае - ощущение или интуиция, а во втором - мышление или чувство.\\\
Ощущения и интуиция - это уже реконструкция. Мышление и чувства - результат осознания этой реконструкции. Пример боли в пальце это наглядно показывает.

\\\Действительность как единство сущности и явления создаётся ни кем иным, как нами самими, так что не надо скромничать.\\\
Я не думаю, что действительность создается нами - если употреблять слова в том смысле, о котором я написал выше. Нами создается реальность, то есть некая доступная нам ограниченная реконструкция действительности, это да. Хотя это не однозначный вопрос.

\\\Выходит, Бхагаван, проповедуя 4БИ, глубокую метафизику давал своим слушателям?\\\
Значение слов многогранно  а контекст употребления определяет выбор этих значений. Можно сказать, что 2+2=4 истина, а можно  - что истина есть суть всего сущего. и то и то будет правильным - в контексте применения слова.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Сергей Хос
\\\\Боль как объект восприятия ничем принципиально не отличается от стула, только сложностью (комплексностью) образа.\\\
Это верно, если доходить до самой сути реконструкции, именно поэтому я написал о сознательном упрощении. Но есть и различие: реальность "стул" есть реконструкция действительности "стул", а "боль" есть реконструкция действительности "поток электрических сигналов". Первое - воссоздание "как смог", второе - преобразование одного в другое.

\\\При помощи йоги можно точно так же отвлечься от восприятия стула, как и боли (есть такое упражнение). Или перестать воспринимать стул как стул, разорвать понятийную связку между концептом и объектом. Никакой разницы.\\\\\\
Да. В этом случае вы, осознавая иллюзорность боли, перестаете ее "воспринимать". Или, может быть,  останавливаете саму реконструкцию, я не знаю - и боль исчезает.
Со стулом другое - даже разорвав понятийную связку "стул", стул, перестав быть таковым -  как нечто, как часть целого и тп - остается.

\\\Как объект восприятия мираж (или отражение в зеркале) ничем не отличается от боли или от стула - все это объекты достоверного познания на уровне относительной истины. \\\
Если так, то мы должны признать что  веревка - змея. и наркотические видения - все это тоже  объекты "достоверного познания". Однако мне представляется, что это не так.

----------


## Pavel

> \\\Как объект восприятия мираж (или отражение в зеркале) ничем не отличается от боли или от стула - все это объекты достоверного познания на уровне относительной истины. \\\
> Если так, то мы должны признать что  веревка - змея. и наркотические видения - все это тоже  объекты "достоверного познания". Однако мне представляется, что это не так.


Для начала противоречие возникает уже на уровне обнаружения некого подобия иллюзии при условии неразличения иллюзии и достоверности. В этом случае говорить о подобии любой умозрительной конструкции иллюзии так же уместно как и о подобии ее достоверности. 

Правда, следует признать, что для снятия данного противоречия всегда есть в запасе некая "абсолютная истина", которая сама пустота, а следовательно при рассмотрении на уровне абсолютной истины нет ни иллюзии, ни подобия ей, ни достоверности, ни подобия ей, ни противоречий, что самое главное. Другими словами сущностным смыслом любой абсолютной истины является отсутствие каких-либо противоречий - все, понятое и сказанное на относительном уровне, верно, т.е. достоверно (или подобно иллюзии - по ситуации  :Smilie:  ).

Именно с этим Вы, Адександр, и не хотите согласиться (справедливости ради и я тоже), ибо пользу в таком согласии вижу исключительно лишь для "выскальзывания из рук" оппонента, подобно скользкой рыбе. Но действуете Вы, Александр, точно так же, опираясь на абсолютную истину, называя ее "действительность", механизма постижения которой у человека не обнаруживаете. Абсолютная истина в Вашем представлении перекочевала в область вне человеческого ума, как у буддиста в область вне человеческих способностей постижения (постигается лишь буддами, которые уже и не люди. а сверхчеловеки).

----------

Won Soeng (19.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, Вы правы в том, что для схоласта, для мыслителя абсолютная истина, трансцендентность, монизм - исключительно убежище. Именно поэтому в дзен не дается монистических наставлений перед практикой, более того, очень многие коаны содержат в себе скрытые от логики ошибки, нарушения, быстро вскрывающие попытку решить коан мышлением, а не интуицией.

При том, что для человека привязанного к мышлению ответ на коан может обнаруживать какую-то свою, извращенную логику, нередко называемую "абсурд". Просто потому, что от мышления абсолютная реальность скрыта самим мышлением. И для этого нужно понять, как мышление образуется, что в уме происходит до мышления, когда мышления нет совсем. Человек привязанный к мышлению называет ум скоплением мыслей. Но исчезнет ли его ум, если исчезнут мысли? Такой человек будет мыслями объявлять и разнообразные не смысловые перцептивные образы, не содержащие в той или иной форме языкового отражения. Поэтому такому человеку бывает полезным пребывание в предельно незнакомом языковом окружении или в удалении от людей, на природе, где нет ни одного упоминания слов, кроме тех, что вспоминает и конструирует он сам.

Именно поэтому звукам придается такое большое значение. Звуки пробуждают от цепляния к мыслям, от дробления всего потока восприятия на осмысленные фрагменты.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел, думаю я не понял что Вы хотели сказать. Я смотрю на свой опыт, проверяю его и просто делаю выводы. Вы видите где-то ошибку?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\И для этого нужно понять, как мышление образуется\\\
Алексей, скажите, а как образуется мышление?

----------


## Won Soeng

> \\\И для этого нужно понять, как мышление образуется\\\
> Алексей, скажите, а как образуется мышление?


Сначала скажите мне, что значит, когда страус прячет голову в песок?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Сначала скажите мне, что значит, когда страус прячет голову в песок?


На самом деле он не прячет голову в песок, а слушает приложив ухо к земле. :Big Grin:

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Сначала скажите мне, что значит, когда страус прячет голову в песок?\\\
Не знаю. Когда-то в детстве слышал что он таким образом уходит от опасности, но это вполне может быть и не так. Не знаю.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Ага, вот объяснение Павла больше похоже на правду )

Ох, мои извинения, - объяснения Еше Нинбо больше похожи на правду.

----------

Еше Нинбо (19.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, думаю я не понял что Вы хотели сказать. Я смотрю на свой опыт, проверяю его и просто делаю выводы. Вы видите где-то ошибку?


Да вижу. Ваша ошибка в том же методе анализа, что у любого буддиста - анализируя свой индивидуальный психический опыт, Вы обнаруживаете в нем все то же самое, что и любой буддист в своем. Буддист обнаруживает "абсолютную истину", Вы ее тоже обнаруживаете, но даете ей имя "действительность"; буддист обнаруживает "относительную истину", Вы ее тоже обнаруживаете и называете "реальностью", которая по Вашим же утверждениям ущербна по отношению к дейтвительности, как по словам буддиста относительная истина ущербна по отношению к истине абсолютной. 

Метод познания в обоих случаях предопределяет результат, а различия в используемых словах для обозначения постигнутого данным методом - это всего-лишь привязанность к тому или иному языковому пространству.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Ваша ошибка в том же методе анализа, что у любого буддиста - анализируя свой индивидуальный психический опыт, Вы обнаруживаете в нем все то же самое, что и любой буддист в своем.\\\
Мне не нравится употребление слова "буддист", Вы не будете возражать если мы заменим его на "человек"?
Мы говорим об области познания человека, его внутреннего мира. Вы можете показать другой метод анализа в этой области?

\\\Вы обнаруживаете в нем все то же самое, что и любой буддист в своем.\\\
Не думаю, что это утверждение можно назвать верным. Каждый отдельный человек  обнаруживает только то, что он в состоянии обнаружить в силу своей обусловленности. Что-то будет общее, но ведь не все, верно?

\\\\Буддист обнаруживает "абсолютную истину", Вы ее тоже обнаруживаете, но даете ей имя "действительность"; буддист обнаруживает "относительную истину", Вы ее тоже обнаруживаете и называете "реальностью", которая по Вашим же утверждениям ущербна по отношению к дейтвительности, как по словам буддиста относительная истина ущербна по отношению к истине абсолютной. \\\\
Не совсем так. Выше шла речь о достоверном познании и реальности того или иного явления, а не о том, что и как называть. Боль в пальце нереальна, или не является относительной истиной, неважно какое слово мы употребим.

\\\Метод познания в обоих случаях предопределяет результат, а различия в используемых словах для обозначения постигнутого данным методом - это всего-лишь привязанность к тому или иному языковому пространству. \\\
Да, я согласен с этим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> \\\Сначала скажите мне, что значит, когда страус прячет голову в песок?\\\
> Не знаю. Когда-то в детстве слышал что он таким образом уходит от опасности, но это вполне может быть и не так. Не знаю.


Вот так и образуется мышление. Когда мы не имеем непосредственного восприятия мы вспоминаем и воображаем, а так же размышляем, сопоставляем одни образы (нередко просто их обозначения) с другими.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В этом самое слабое звено в рассуждениях буддистов, ибо иллюзия (заметьте, не "подобие иллюзии", а именно сама иллюзия, мираж, галлюцинация, фантазия, выдумка...) обнаруживаются все в том же воспринимаемом мире - мире феноменов. А посему "иллюзия" равно как и "подобие иллюзии" неразличимы, пока не различим мир реальности и мир фантазии.


Иллюзии бывают нескольких видов. Самая грубая это видение миража в пустыне. Это галлюцинация, достоверной основы для которой нет. То есть видится озеро, но озера нет. Самая тонкая иллюзия это представление о я как о самосущем. Но говорится что все подобно иллюзии потому что когда мы видим объекты, у нас возникает иллюзия об их способе существования. Они не существуют таким образом как нам видятся. Они видятся нам существующими сами по себе независимо. Но это и есть иллюзия. Но объектная основа для возникновения у нас иллюзии достоверна, не как в случае с миражом. То есть объектная основа человек есть и она достоверна. Иллюзия возникает лишь в том что человеку присваивается способ существования которого нет.

----------

Dondhup (19.01.2011), Won Soeng (19.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> На самом деле он не прячет голову в песок, а слушает приложив ухо к земле.


Есть много разных легенд об этом. Когда мы сами не видели, что происходит, мы можем узнать это от кого-то другого. Мышление необходимо для общения.

----------

Еше Нинбо (19.01.2011), Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Pavel

> \\\Вы обнаруживаете в нем все то же самое, что и любой буддист в своем.\\\
> Не думаю, что это утверждение можно назвать верным. Каждый отдельный человек  обнаруживает только то, что он в состоянии обнаружить в силу своей обусловленности. Что-то будет общее, но ведь не все, верно?


Нет, как раз думаете Вы именно так, как я говорю. а вот говорите так, как фантазируете сейчас по ряду причин. Вот посмотрите сами, как Вы думаете:



> *Я* смотрю на *свой опыт*, проверяю его и просто делаю выводы.


А теперь, вдруг начали фантазировать на предмет того, как поступает *каждый человек*. Если Вы анализируете свой индивидуальный опыт, то сохраняйте внимательность и не перескакивайте к опыту каждого человека или к некой своей обусловленности - только Ваш опыт, или Вы меня (себя) обманываете, что наблюдаете только его и просто делаете выводы лишь на его основе.

----------


## Pavel

> Иллюзии бывают нескольких видов.


От того, что иллюзии бывают нескольких видов, иллюзии не перестают быть иллюзиями, а следовательно не возникает ничего такого, что бы не было иллюзией, но было подобно иллюзии (любого вида). 




> Самая грубая это видение миража в пустыне. Это галлюцинация, достоверной основы для которой нет.


Это не правда. Мираж и галлюцинация - это настолько же отличные понятия, насколько отличны иллюзия и подобие иллюзии (не иллюзия). Там где есть основания распознать мираж. нет оснований распознать галлюцинацию и наоборот. Умение различить галлюцинацию от миража не обнаруживается на основе различения видов иллюзии, а обнаруживается на основе умения различать действительность.




> Самая тонкая иллюзия это представление о я как о самосущем. Но говорится что все подобно иллюзии потому что когда мы видим объекты, у нас возникает иллюзия об их способе существования. Они не существуют таким образом как нам видятся. Они видятся нам существующими сами по себе независимо.


Они могут видеться зависимыми, они могут видеться независимыми (в зависимости от метода и самого рассматриваемого объекта), но видятся существующими всегда. Человек, способный утверждать, как Вы это делаете, что что-то не существует, видит так же, как и тот, кто видит, что что-то существует. Лишь тот, кто видит, что ничто не существует и не не существует, видит не как обычный человек.




> Но это и есть иллюзия. Но объектная основа для возникновения у нас иллюзии достоверна, не как в случае с миражом. То есть объектная основа человек есть и она достоверна. Иллюзия возникает лишь в том что человеку присваивается способ существования которого нет.


Относительно мало людей присваивают человеку способ существования, которого в действительности нет. Среди таких людей - буддисты, которые рассматривают человека как индивидуальное живое существо. И это - иллюзия имеющая отношение к действительности именно то же, что и мираж, но не "галлюцинация", но не "подобие иллюзии".

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Иллюзия и галлюцинация это не одно и то же?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Вот так и образуется мышление.\\\
Алексей, это слишком общее описание, оно понятно. Вопрос в механизме - что там и как в голове происходит?

----------


## Pavel

> Иллюзия и галлюцинация это не одно и то же?


К различным видам иллюзий относятся и мираж, и галлюцинация, т.е. и мираж, и галлюцинация - иллюзии. Однако мираж - не галлюцинация, причем различение происходит относительно действительности (реальности). Для галлюцинации все причины ее возникновения обнаруживаются лишь в уме, а для миража и вне рассматриваемого ума (в действительности).

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\А теперь, вдруг начали фантазировать на предмет того, как поступает каждый человек.\\
Разве в мой опыт не входит наблюдение за другими людьми? Разве познание себя и наблюдение за другими не приводит к неизбежному выводу о разных способностях и разной обусловленности?
И разве я говорил о том, кто как поступает? Я сказал - Каждый отдельный человек обнаруживает только то, что он в состоянии обнаружить в силу своей обусловленности. Для разных людей будет что-то общее, но будет и разное, Вы видите здесь ошибку?
Мне не совсем понятны Ваши возражения, Павел.
И я выше задал вопрос - Вы знаете другой метод анализа?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> К различным видам иллюзий относятся и мираж, и галлюцинация, т.е. и мираж, и галлюцинация - иллюзии. Однако мираж - не галлюцинация, причем различение происходит относительно действительности (реальности). Для галлюцинации все причины ее возникновения обнаруживаются лишь в уме, а для миража и вне рассматриваемого ума (в действительности).


Я и не говорю что мираж это галлюцинация. Видение миража это галлюцинация. Также видение человека как существующего независимо это тоже тонкая галлюцинация. Видение миража это грубая галлюцинация ума. Присваивание самобытия человеку это тонкая галлюцинация ума. Но поскольку нельзя сказать что человек полностью не существует, говорится подобно иллюзии. Озера в мираже вообще нет. Тогда как в видении человека человек есть.

----------

Dondhup (19.01.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Вопрос в том, что мы не можем выделить восприятие отдельно. Мы воспринимаем окружающий мир только через реконструкцию.


По-моему, дело обстоит гораздо проще. Например, когда мы испытываем боль, не важно, физическую или душевную, что мы испытываем: боль или реконструкцию боли?


> В этом смысле я и сказал что восприятие на самом деле есть реконструкция. И даже когда мы говорим о безоценочном восприятии - это все еще восприятие реконструкции.


Когда мы говорим о безоценочном восприятии, мы говорим, а не воспринимаем. Чувствуете разницу?



> Ощущения и интуиция - это уже реконструкция. Мышление и чувства - результат осознания этой реконструкции. Пример боли в пальце это наглядно показывает.


Ощущение и интуиция - это психологические функции восприятия: ощущение - сознательное восприятие, интуиция - восприятие посредством бессознательного. Воспринимаемое - конструкция, и оно  становится реконструкцией, то есть существенно трансформируется, когда мы начинаем относиться к воспринятой конструкции, то есть оценивать её  посредством либо чувства, либо мышления. 



> Значение слов многогранно  а контекст употребления определяет выбор этих значений. Можно сказать, что 2+2=4 истина, а можно  - что истина есть суть всего сущего. и то и то будет правильным - в контексте применения слова.


На буддийском форуме контекст, по-моему, должен соотноситься скорее с религиозной практикой, чем с арифметикой. Мне лично близко такое видение истины:


> Наше русское слово «истина» лингвистами сближается с глаголом «есть» (истина—естина). Так что «истина», согласно русскому о ней разумению, закрепила в себе понятие абсолютной реальности:  Истина —«сущее», подлинно-существующее, τό οΰτως οΰ или ό οΰτως ών в отличие от мнимого, не действительного, бывающего. Русский  язык отмечает в  слове «истина» онтологический момент этой идеи. Поэтому «истина» обозначает абсолютное самотождество и, следовательно, саморавенство, точность, подлинность. «Истый», «истинный», «истовый» - это выводок слов из одного этимологического гнезда.
> 
> *Павел Александрович Флоренский
> Столп и утверждение истины
> *

----------


## Pavel

> \\\А теперь, вдруг начали фантазировать на предмет того, как поступает каждый человек.\\
> Разве в мой опыт не входит наблюдение за другими людьми? Разве познание себя и наблюдение за другими не приводит к неизбежному выводу о разных способностях и разной обусловленности?


Конечно же нет. Если Вы наблюдаете за *своим* опытом, то в нем не сможете обнаружить ничего кроме своего опыта и себя лично. Вот если бы в своем опыте обнаруживали не свой опыт, а опыт людей, опыт собак, опыт крокодилов, тогда действительно могли бы на основании наблюдения такого опыта рассуждать об опыте других людей, собак или крокодилов.




> И разве я говорил о том, кто как поступает? Я сказал - Каждый отдельный человек обнаруживает только то, что он в состоянии обнаружить в силу своей обусловленности.


Разве "обнаруживает" - это не поступок, не действие, а лишь неведомо откуда появившийся результат?




> Для разных людей будет что-то общее, но будет и разное, Вы видите здесь ошибку?


Вы можете обнаружить в разных людях разное, но не ошибетесь лишь тогда, когда осознаете причины обнаруженной разницы. Укажите мне хоть на одну разницу между людьми и причины обнаружения этой разницы. тогда я смогу понять. о чем Вы говорите. К примеру, Эйнштейн, создавший теорию относительности. отличен от другого человека знанием теории относительности?



> Мне не совсем понятны Ваши возражения, Павел.
> И я выше задал вопрос - Вы знаете другой метод анализа?


Я не ответил на этот вопрос по той причине, что он был в неподходящей кучке заявлений и вопросов. На самом деле я готов утверждать, что любое различение иллюзии или действительности, реальности или галлюцинации происходит не на основе представления о сознании как о чем-то индивидуальном и так же не на основе анализа индивидуального опыта. По этой причине метод обретения, например, научного знания основан прежде всего на совершенствовании методики исключения индивидуального (субъективного) восприятия из опыта, который подлежит осмыслению (обобщению). 

В противном случае рассматриваемый индивидуальный опыт. да еще и при должной тренировке памятования о его индивидуальности, должен привести вот к такому виду рассуждений:
"ИМХО я ИМХО пошел ИМХО за ИМХО пивом, но ИМХО пива ИМХО нет. ИМХО неужели, ИМХО думаю, ИМХО я ИМХО не обойдусь ИМХО без ИМХО пива?" И действительно, зачем мне "ИМХО пиво"?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Относительно мало людей присваивают человеку способ существования, которого в действительности нет. Среди таких людей - буддисты, которые рассматривают человека как индивидуальное живое существо. И это - иллюзия имеющая отношение к действительности именно то же, что и мираж, но не "галлюцинация", но не "подобие иллюзии".


Наоборот все сансарные жс присваивают живым существам и явлениям способ существования которого нет. Это корень сансары. В момент когда постигается истинный способ существования жс и вещей происходит отсечение этого корня и жс становится архатом, достигает освобождения.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел
\\\\На самом деле я готов утверждать, что любое различение иллюзии или действительности, реальности или галлюцинации происходит не на основе представления о сознании как о чем-то индивидуальном и так же не на основе анализа индивидуального опыта.\\\
Хорошо. На основе чего Вы будете это делать? Покажите действие метода на примере с пальцем и болью.

----------


## Pavel

> Я и не говорю что мираж это галлюцинация. Видение миража это галлюцинация. Также видение человека как существующего независимо это тоже тонкая галлюцинация. Видение миража это грубая галлюцинация ума. Присваивание самобытия человеку это тонкая галлюцинация ума. Но поскольку нельзя сказать что человек полностью не существует, говорится подобно иллюзии. Озера в мираже вообще нет. Тогда как в видении человека человек есть.


В видении человека есть и человек, и озеро, и мираж, и галлюцинация. По Вашим же утверждениям выходит, что ничего в видении нет, а есть лишь галлюцинации различной "тонкости" (тонкость - мутное качество, неописуемое словами, а лишь поименованное, чтобы подчеркнуть, что якобы видение какого-то качества есть). Самобытия же человеку никто не присваивает, поэтому даже понятие такое есть исключительно в буддийской речи или речи неких философствующих личностей, но отсутствует в словарях общеупотребимых или научных терминов. Нет необходимости делиться знанием о самобытие никому, кто его не наблюдает. А вот те, кто наблюдает это самое самобытие, говорят о нет приблизительно так:
*Типлих*



> Самобытие бога отождествляется Т. с основанием и силой бытия: бога нельзя "искать" как к.-л. вещь и он не существует как частное бытие, поэтому, по Т., вполне обоснован протест атеизма против бога как обитающей над миром совершенной небесной личности.


*Мадхъямака*



> Подлинно реальным могло бы быть лишь то, что обладало бы самобытием (свабхава), т. е. существовало бы само по себе.


*Франк*



> Выделяя предметное бытие, внешнюю действительность и человеческое бытие («самобытие»), единство к-рого обусловлено сознанием, Франк писал о «расколотости» Всеединства.


*Плеснер*



> Еще один уровень "двойственности" человека задает, с точки зрения П., взаимодействие "души" и "тела", психического и физического, снимаемый в самобытии ("внутренний мир" в теле), в его трансцендировании от тела к духу, обретая который человек и становится собственно человеком.


Всем остальным "обычным" или "нормальным" людям до самобытия дела нет.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

""Самобытия же человеку никто не присваивает, поэтому даже понятие такое есть исключительно в буддийской речи или речи неких философствующих личностей, но отсутствует в словарях общеупотребимых или научных терминов. Нет необходимости делиться знанием о самобытие никому, кто его не наблюдает. А вот те, кто наблюдает это самое самобытие, говорят о нет приблизительно так:""

Это противоречит самому главному положению буддизма. Что такое корень сансары? Это неведение. Неведение относительно реального способа существования всех явлений. Когда появляется мудрость постижения пустотности всех явлений от самобытия, сансара прекращается. Самобытие объектам присваивают все сансарные жс. Как это никто не присваивает. Благодаря этому цеплянию за вещи как за существующие независимо, вращается сансара, все отрицательные эмоции возникают на основе этого неверного представления. Допустим некто думает что счастье заключается в жизни на родине и его родной город Киров например. Он думает что Киров как город существует независимо. То есть наделяет его самобытием. Но Киров это несколько домов и Кирова как объекта на который можно указать нельзя найти. Это просто обозначение данное умом объектной основе. Но для этого человека Киров будет как нечто цельное, существующее само по себе, возникает привязанность. Также фанат футбольного клуба "Спартак" присваивает команде самобытие. Прочный "Спартак". Но такого "Спартака" нет это просто десятки человек вместе собрались вокруг темы мяча.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> \\\Вот так и образуется мышление.\\\
> Алексей, это слишком общее описание, оно понятно. Вопрос в механизме - что там и как в голове происходит?


Многим явлениям я не знаю точного названия, как выразить их словами?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Многим явлениям я не знаю точного названия, как выразить их словами? \\\
Как получится, неважно

----------


## Сергей Хос

> \\\При помощи йоги можно точно так же отвлечься от восприятия стула, как и боли (есть такое упражнение). Или перестать воспринимать стул как стул, разорвать понятийную связку между концептом и объектом. Никакой разницы.\\\\\\
> Да. В этом случае вы, осознавая иллюзорность боли, перестаете ее "воспринимать". Или, может быть,  останавливаете саму реконструкцию, я не знаю - и боль исчезает.
> Со стулом другое - даже разорвав понятийную связку "стул", стул, перестав быть таковым -  как нечто, как часть целого и тп - остается.


*Нет, это одно и то же: факт восприятия остается и в том и в другом случае, поскольку восприятие стула и боли в равной мере кармически обусловлены.*
Можно изменить "точку зрения" и перестать воспринимать боль как боль и стул как стул.
Чтобы их именно устранить необходимо совершить целенаправленное действие, устранить сами кармические причины: разрушить стул или вырвать зуб.
В этом отличие от иллюзии. Чтобы устранить иллюзию воды в мираже необходимо увидеть истину: это мираж, а не озеро. Но само восприятие миража остается.
Точно то же самое осуществляется при устранении стула или боли "по первой схеме": стул и боль остаются как восприятие, но больше не восринимаются как стул или боль.
Поэтому и говорится, что воспринимаемый (кармически обусловленный) мир не ЕСТЬ иллюзия, а ПОДОБЕН иллюзии.

----------


## Pavel

> Наоборот все сансарные жс присваивают живым существам и явлениям способ существования которого нет. Это корень сансары. В момент когда постигается истинный способ существования жс и вещей происходит отсечение этого корня и жс становится архатом, достигает освобождения.


Мне сложно судить о "всех сансарных живых существах". Но я могу судить о языке, как выразителе общего для людей психического опыта. Ваше суждение как-то отражено, например в русском языке? Напрмер, в слове "самобытие" есть какой-то общий смысл, который мог бы быть воплощен в некое определение этого слова (понятия). Если нет, то для меня ничто не указывает на то, что русские люди как-то обнаруживают в своем психическом опыте самобытие человека.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел
> \\\\На самом деле я готов утверждать, что любое различение иллюзии или действительности, реальности или галлюцинации происходит не на основе представления о сознании как о чем-то индивидуальном и так же не на основе анализа индивидуального опыта.\\\
> Хорошо. На основе чего Вы будете это делать? Покажите действие метода на примере с пальцем и болью.


Прежде всего суть метода заключается в том, что это делать буду не я, а это делать будем мы. Есть сложные методы (научные) организации нашего коллективного действия. Но и в обыденной жизни раз за разом мы используем все тот же метод формирования суждения. Вот и сейчас, дебатируя, вцысказывая собственные суждения и осмысляя суждения других людей, мы ищем то общее в нашем психическом опыте, что указывает нам на закономерность (закон), что позволяет нам от частного субъективного мнения прийдти к понятию знание. Мы подвергаем собственные суждения атакам и личному сомнению под натиском атак. Суждения других людей для нас не менее важны, чем собственные, а собственный опыт не более значим, чем опыт поколений.

Все наши суждения, которые заслуживают серьезного анализа или обобщений, заслуживают и обсуждений и сопоставлений с опытом тех, кто пользуется уважением. Если бы суждения возникали исключительно как подобие возникновению опыта боли в пальце, то человек до сих пор был бы не мудрее дождевого червя, шарахающегося то от одной боли, то от другой.
Знания же и суждения, достойные называться человеческими, не возникают ни с опорой на индивидуальный ум, ни путем анализа индивидуального опыта.

----------


## Пилигрим

> То есть шаматха уже развита и пора приступать к единству?


Нет, не развита. Понимание того, что в начале, требуется развить шаматху, есть, но поскольку это этап Пути, а Путь должен иметь конечную цель и состоит из этапов, то и все его этапы должны имеет туже цель. Как можно приступать к этапу, не понимая цель Пути в целом? А если для этапа такого понимания не требуется, то этоn этап, может оказатся не соответствующим Пути.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.01.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Может, наоборот?


Сергей, прошу прощения, что отвечаю вопросом на вопрос, просто это необходимо что бы точнее сформулировать ответ. Как по вашему, сущность феномена и природа феномена это синонимы?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от Айвар
> Извините, конечно, но что-то у вас с логикой нелады. 
> Из одной мысли вытекает другая мысль, собрание мыслей это ум. Логика не дает объяснения при каких условиях вытекает та или иная мысль. Что вы хотите проверить логически? Если речь шла о достоверности, то следовательно это очевидная истина, которая не требует доказательств и является своего рода аксиомой или Истина авторитетного мнения.


Одна мысль это единичность? Совокупность это множество мыслей? Может ли совокупность стать единичностью, не утратив качеств совокупности? Одна мысль это Ум? ... далее продолжите сами, если вы придете к тому, что та очевидность, которую вы принимаете в качестве основы, для своих суждений, станет совершенно не очевидной, то тогда с логикой все в порядке.
Логика вообще не имеет своей задачей, что-либо давать, доказывать или опровергать, у нее одна задача выявить противоречивые суждения. Принимать противоречивые суждения или отбросить их как обоснование, это уже задача выносящего суждения, логика здесь действительно бессильна.
Все, что для меня пока недоступно, в прямом восприятии.
Буддисты, хвала им, много чего уже проверили на предмет аксиом, многое проверяют и сейчас, и пока пришли только к тому, что аксиом нет ни в каком виде, в том числе и в виде авторитетного мнения. Если бы нашли, то наверное уже бы осеняли себя крестом.



> Все взаимозависимо, вопрос КАК


Когда есть то есть это, когда нет того нет этого.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообшения от BTR
> О непротиворечивости каких суждений Вы сейчас говорите? О какой основе? О каком моем восприятии?





> К кому Вы обращаетесь, цитируя мое сообщение к Вам? Почему Вы называете моим суждение "о порождении следствий причинами"?


 :EEK!: Что в Питере нет, и никогда не было апельсинов?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, прошу прощения, что отвечаю вопросом на вопрос, просто это необходимо что бы точнее сформулировать ответ. Как по вашему, сущность феномена и природа феномена это синонимы?


Это смотря что вы хотите сказать про феномен.
Вообще, есть смысл различать сущность и природу. В буддизме обычно говорится "сущность - пустота, природа - ясное проявление".
Но иногда тем же словом, сущность, называют просто самоидентичность.
Иногда используют как синонимы. От контекста зависит.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Относительная истина--это согласие с общепринятым (если исключить явные глупости и логически опровержимые утверждения).
> Эти истины меняются в зависимости от обстоятельств. Например, для хохлов сало вкусное, для евреев оно запретно. Это пример двух относительных истин.
> Такшта и относительных реальностей получается много.
> 
> А абсолютная истина, грубо говоря, состоит в том, что относительных истин много, все они условны и одна относительная реальность не лучше, не реальнее другой.


Относительная истина совершенно не противоречит абсолютной, как только вы в анализе отраженного умом, на предмет его соответствия относительной истине, сталкиваетесь с противоречивость суждений, либо явной глупостью, это означает, что непротиворечивость абсолютной и относительной истин нарушена и выводы такого анализа, а значит и такое отражение умом, относительной истиной не являются.
Такой анализ требуется только тем существам, у которых это противоречие возникает при отражении умом, у святых, это те кто имеет отражение умом пустоты напрямую, такого противоречия просто не возникает, для него любое отражение пусто. Само отражение, какого либо феномена, кроме противоречивых, и не соответствующих принятым в миру (глупости) ему необходимо для отражения и подтверждения пустоты. В противном случае пустота превратится для него в ничто, и войдет в противоречие с  абсолютной истиной, перестав таким образом быть относительной истиной.
Скорее всего, вы путаете относительную истину обычных существ и относительную истину святого, это не одно и тоже, к относительной истине относится только относительная истина святого. Это только мое предположение, но попробуйте поразмышлять.
Реальность одна – пустота. Все что мыслится не пустым, не соответствует реальности, все что отражается не в соответствии с реальностью не является истиной, как бы красиво это не называли.

----------


## Пилигрим

> самобытия нет, и иметь оно ничего не может


Откуда тогда оно взялось в отражении, да еще и однозначно? Ваш пост по данному поводу не цитирую, надеюсь, помните, если нет скажите, найду.
 Если его нет и там тоже, что может помешать мне использовать отражение как достоверное познание?

----------


## Pavel

> Это противоречит самому главному положению буддизма. Что такое корень сансары?


Я не уверен, что Вы верно понимаете "самое главное положение буддизма". Буддизмов много, положений в каждом из них много, пониманий еще больше и так столько же представлений о главном. У Вас есть свое видение того, что и как стоит понимать как главное в буддизме. Хорошо. Я не стану переубеждать Вас в этом, но здесь у нас нет общего понимания и представления, что не должно Вас удивлять в свете вышеотмеченного многообразия мнений в буддизме. Но у нас так же есть общий жизненный опыт. Вот давайте к нему и вернемся, а не к декларации догматов.



> Допустим некто думает что счастье заключается в жизни на родине и его родной город Киров например.


Отлично, хорошо себе представляю такого человека с такими взглядами.




> Он думает что Киров как город существует независимо. То есть наделяет его самобытием.


Никак не могу себе такого человека представить. Никогда не видел человека, который воспринимал бы ккакой-то город как независимый. Наоборот, всегда встречал людей, которые говорили и действовали именно так, как если бы понимали, что город как местожительства находится в прямой зависимости от их действий. По этой причине других призывают не гадить в их городе и сами стараются не гадить под своим окном, платят налоги в бюджет и радеют, чтобы побольше денег из бюджета остались в бюджете их города, а не улетели в федеральный бюджет, из которого их городу не известно выделится что-нибудь или нет. Люди меняют город в полном понимании, что все изменения с их городом происходят как результат их общих и личных усилий. Неужели Вы что-то иное наблюдаете?




> Но Киров это несколько домов и Кирова как объекта на который можно указать нельзя найти.


Вы меня пугаете. Т.е., если Вам поверить, то действия человека, который кассиру в железнодорожной кассе указывает на Киров, как на город, до которого ему нужен билет, надо рассматривать как невозможные (немыслимые) действия. Я уже не говорю о действиях машиниста поезда, который в этом Кирове останавливает состав и указывает всем, кто хотел до Кирова добраться, что они уже в Кирове, и им пора выходить.




> Это просто обозначение данное умом объектной основе. Но для этого человека Киров будет как нечто цельное, существующее само по себе, возникает привязанность.


Я не согласен с Вами относительно того, каким образом возникают привязанности. Так же мой опыт, как и опыт кассира в кассе и машиниста указывают на то, что на Киров указать можно, а вот опыт мой и моих сограждан указывает на то, что город, в котором мы живем зависит от наших усилий, взглядов и заботы о нем. Так что у меня нет никаких оснований считать Ваш опыт чем-то иным кроме как субъективным опытом или личными фантазиями.




> Также фанат футбольного клуба "Спартак" присваивает команде самобытие. Прочный "Спартак". Но такого "Спартака" нет это просто десятки человек вместе собрались вокруг темы мяча.


И в этом случае все, как и с городом: есть билеты, есть другие болельщики, есть счет матча... Все перечисленное, из того что я определил как существующее, все взаимозависимо и не воспринимается ни болельщиками, ни игроками, ни тренерами, ни судьями как нечто независимо существующее и неопределенное. Потому команду и называют Спартак, и не путают с Динамо; потому и ходят на матчи, судят и тренеруют, а так же делают ставки на тотализаторе. Я Вам не верю.

----------


## Won Soeng

> \\\Многим явлениям я не знаю точного названия, как выразить их словами? \\\
> Как получится, неважно


Ну хорошо, раз Вы говорите, что Вас устроит любой результат, расскажу какими придется словами. Если не обращать внимания на мысли, постепенно они уходят на дальние планы и отступают. Если не обращать внимания на ощущения тела, они тоже, как бы, немеют, гаснут. Но снова и снова, в образовавшемся покое обнаруживаются какие-то обстоятельства, разрушающие этот покой. Как бы, в относительном покое, успокоении, есть некая пелена беззаботности, скрывающая беспокойство. Сквозь эту пелену моментами проникает некая тревога, привлекающая внимание. Это внимание обозначает, как бы выделяет, акцентирует признаки, как цепочки разрешающих или запрещающих знаков и внимание перебирает эти признаки то вместе, то по отдельности. При этом тревога то растет, то уменьшается. В то время как группы признаков перебираются, одни группы повторяются чаще, другие реже. Каждая группа получает свое обозначение, мысль. Так возникает мышление, в виде круговорота этих обозначений. Чем больше тревога, тем более плотный поток мыслей, но и тем плотнее пелена.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Сергей Хос
\\Нет, это одно и то же:\\
Хорошо, пусть это будет не одно и то же.

Алексей - да, Вы понятно написали. Немного непонятно применение слова "группы", но думаю, это неважно.  И я бы не ограничивался только тревогой, как источником мысли, а сказал бы - эмоция, состояние. Хорошо, спасибо.

\\\Так возникает мышление, в виде круговорота этих обозначений.\\\
Алексей, скажите, не означает ли сказанное Вами что человек, обычный человек в своей повседневной жизни, не властен над ходом своих мыслей?

Павел
\\\Знания же и суждения, достойные называться человеческими, не возникают ни с опорой на индивидуальный ум, ни путем анализа индивидуального опыта. \\\
Я правильно Вас понял, что на Ваш взгляд, человеческие знания возникают как результат деятельности коллективного ума и опыта?

И может Вы все же  покажете действие вашего метода на конкретном примере с пальцем? Ваши рассуждения уже понятны, но хотелось бы увидеть практическую реализацию, понимаете?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы меня пугаете. Т.е., если Вам поверить, то действия человека, который кассиру в железнодорожной кассе указывает на Киров, как на город, до которого ему нужен билет, надо рассматривать как невозможные (немыслимые) действия. Я уже не говорю о действиях машиниста поезда, который в этом Кирове останавливает состав и указывает всем, кто хотел до Кирова добраться, что они уже в Кирове, и им пора выходить.


Это вопрос прежде всего полиморфичности языка, и контекстных умолчаний.

Железная дорога ведет до железнодорожного вокзала. Когда Вы вызываете в пригороде Питера такси, будет непонятным указание адреса в общем виде: в Санкт-Петербург. Потребуется указывать более точный адрес. 

В языке решающее значение имеет контекст, причем контекст не является линейным, он фрактален, что и позволяет ему быть изменчивым, но при том - устойчивым. 

Иначе говоря, буквы находятся в контексте слогов, слоги находятся в контексте слов, слова находятся в контексте словосочетаний, словосочетания находятся в контексте предложений, предложения находятся в контексте параграфов (или абзацев), параграфы в контексте глав, главы в контексте частей, части в контексте томов, тома в контексте библиотек. И вся эта вложенность так же нелинейна. Потому что есть контексты прерывающихся и перемежающихся тем, объектов и субъектов, а так же разновидностей их отношений и т.п. Есть так же изображения букв или слогов, звучание слогов и звуков, есть части слова, части предложения, части произведения, законченные и незаконченные формы, есть словари и буквари, разговорники и так далее.

Эта контекстность касается чего угодно в мышлении. Мышление же само по себе вообще не является индивидуальным, поскольку его единственная функция - коммуникация, общение. Нет никакой индивидуальной функции у мышления.

Каждый раз когда всплывает вопрос соотношения индивидуального и коллективного, хочется сказать о том, что само такое различение - очень грубое и происходит от предположений о индивидуальном независимом от коллективного и коллективном независимом от индивидуального, хотя все это есть лишь пересечение контекстов.

Ни один индивидуум не имеет ничего, что не имело бы отношению к колективному. Ни один коллектив не имеет ничего, что не имело бы отношения к индивидуальному. 

Поэтому, изучая ум, называемый индивидуальным, при этом происходит изучения всего класса умов, к которому принадлежит индивид. И отвержение личного опыта на основе того, что личности могут заблуждаться есть по сути дела отвержение вообще какого бы то ни было внеконцептуального исследования. 

Есть очень хороший пример. Когда мы изучаем автомобиль, мы можем, конечно же, изучать общие принципа автомобилестроения. Но для реализации этих принципов в деятельности мы должны изучать конкретные экземпляры автомобилей. Человек, начитавшийся принципов может рассуждать об ограниченности автомеханика, по причине того, что тот знает лишь некоторые узлы некоторых автомобилей, и делает ущербные, с принципиальной точки зрения, обобщения. 

Но автомеханику такие рассуждения чистого теоретика исключительно вредны.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел
> \\\Знания же и суждения, достойные называться человеческими, не возникают ни с опорой на индивидуальный ум, ни путем анализа индивидуального опыта. \\\
> Я правильно Вас понял, что на Ваш взгляд, человеческие знания возникают как результат деятельности коллективного ума и опыта?


Вы верно меня поняли, при этом Я считаю обязательным уточнить, что этот опыт обусловлен не только и не столько опытом человечества сегодняшнего дня (окружающими и обучающими сегодня Вас или меня людьми), но в большей степени опытом всех живых существ прошлых жизней и прошлых времен.




> И может Вы все же  покажете действие вашего метода на конкретном примере с пальцем? Ваши рассуждения уже понятны, но хотелось бы увидеть практическую реализацию, понимаете?


Все очень просто. Навык распознавания боли как боли, инструмент восприятия воздействия как основы для возникновенияч боли - это инструмент не Ваш индивидуально, не мой индивидуально, и даже не общечеловеческий уникальный (индивидуальный для человечества) опыт восприятия. Точно такими же способностями обладают черви, змеи, обезьяны, крокодилы... и другие живые существа, что говорит о том, что этот опыт был уже задолго до того, как появились человек или крокодил на видовом уровне, а не то что задолго до того, как появился я или Вы. Живое существо мы можем распознать лишь путем воздействия на него и обнаружения с его стороны реакции на воздействие. Если мы не наблюдаем реакции, то предполагаем, что оно не живое. Опыт восприятия боли Вам дан как от рождения заложенная способность распознавать боль, т.е. способность появившаяся задолго до Вашего рождения. 

Что же в этом процессе распознавания боли Вы обнаруживаете как нечто свое индивидуальное?

----------

Won Soeng (19.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Живое существо мы можем распознать лишь путем воздействия на него и обнаружения с его стороны реакции на воздействие.


Вот здесь заблуждение. Не можем даже таким способом. Но чтобы понять, каким способом можем сначала следует понять, почему не можем этим. И ответ кроется в вопросе "кто такие эти мы, что такое живое существо, что значит его распознать, как можно воздействовать на еще не распознанное и каким образом среди обнаруживаемого выделить реакции на воздействие, и самое главное, кто воздействует, чем воздействует и на что воздействует".

Рассматривая всю эту гору вопросов становится ясным, что выявляются лишь привязанности. Живое существо никаким таким способом выявлено быть не может. И это фундаментальный ответ буддизма на все размышления, опирающиеся на аксиоматическое (независимое от ума) существование чего-либо.

----------

Pavel (19.01.2011), Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\\Что же в этом процессе распознавания боли Вы обнаруживаете как нечто свое индивидуальное? \\\
Разве я где-то говорил об индивидуальности процесса распознавания? Нет?

\\\Все очень просто.... \\\
Вы просто сказали, что навык распознавания боли дан нам от рождения и все. Но вопрос то не в этом, вопрос был - что есть боль в пальце? Я на основе моего метода говорю: боль есть иллюзия, создаваемая мозгом (человека крокодила, неважно). Вы говорите - нет, мой метод неверен, им нельзя пользоваться потому что он индивидуален и он приводит к ошибке. Хорошо, я соглашаюсь и прошу Вас продемонстрировать как работает ваш метод и к каким вы приходите результатам. Не надо рассказывать об инструменте - просто покажите его. Понимаете о чем я?

----------

Won Soeng (19.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что же в этом процессе распознавания боли Вы обнаруживаете как нечто свое индивидуальное?


В результате - неправильный вывод, хотя все остальные размышления - верны.

Нет индивидуального и нет коллективного. Но когда болит Ваш палец, не болят одновременно все пальцы. Когда Ваш экземпляр ума реагирует на боль - другие экземпляры ничего об этом не подозревают.

Вы не чувствуете боль выловленной сейчас где-то на Ладоге рыбы. Вы не чувствуете боль рожающей сейчас в роддоме женщины. Но Вы можете понимать природу этой боли, общий класс ощущений, Вам для этого не надо пытаться поместить Ваш ум в тело той рыбы или в мозг той женщины. 

Если Вы просто хотите устранить все противоречия в понимании, внимательно изучите теорему Геделя. Понимание (онтология) не может быть одновременно полным и непротиворечивым.

Но онтология - это еще не все. Онтология лишь язык, имеющий происхождение, возникновение. И онтологическое описание этого возникновения опять же неполное и противоречивое. Но само возникновение при этом не отвергается, независимо от того, что есть бесчисленные способы его наблюдения (не говоря уже об его описании)

Буддизм не ставит целью дать полное и непротиворечивое описание существования.

Цель буддизма - освобождение от непреодолимой вовлеченности в это самое существование. Освобождение от неудовлетворенности, непостоянства и обусловленности из момента (сознания) в момент (сознания). Практическое освобождение, а не описание того, каким оно могло бы быть. Прохождение пути, ведущего к прекращению неудовлетворенности, непостоянства и обусловленности, а не описание, из чего этот путь состоит.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алексей, там выше я вопрос дописал в текст...
И еще, вспомнил - вы же занимаетесь ИИ кажется? Создание иллюзии боли в пальце (и вообще иллюзий) - это одна из главных и востребованных функций интеллекта, насколько я понимаю. Не приходилось встречаться с описанием механики это иллюзии?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет, конечно. Истина и есть сама реальность. В противном случае истина нереальна...


ОК. Попробуйте тогда, обосновать реальность реальности? Я тупой и упрямый, не привык полагаться на очевидность в восприятии. Если вам удастся я приму это, если нет, вам придется согласится с тем, что реальность сама нереальна, а истина являясь ее отражением может быть с реальностью только одной сущности, т.е. нереальной. Либо истина другой сущности, но тогда она не может быть объявленной вами реальностью, у них ведь разные сущности. Попробуйте, не обязательно со мной, порпобуйте докажите это сами себе.

----------


## Pavel

> И это фундаментальный ответ буддизма на все размышления, опирающиеся на аксиоматическое (независимое от ума) существование чего-либо.


Ну, если серьезно подойти к вопросу, то отвечать пока еще не на что. Когда я говорил о том, что "только таким образом может быть выявлено", то это не означало, что может быть выявлено всегда или вообще может быть выявлено нечто, что является живым существом как таковым. К примеру, воздействие на кусок пластика, обладающего так называемым свойством термической памяти, вызывает изменение формы, движение и реакцию на воздействие... Поэтому, я говорил лишь о примитивном способе распознавания живого существа, доступном в индивидуальном познании. Осмысление же человечеством понятия живое - это не оконченный процесс и следовательно способы выявления живого гораздо шире и разнообразнее, чем просто обнаружение реакции на боль и конечно же будут меняться по мере оьбретения новых знаний и представлений.

В чатности есть вариант рассмотрения живого как волевой устремленности от страдания к благу. В этом случае метод различения основан на вариантах обнаружения именно волевой (направленной к благу) реакции на раздражение (страдание). По такому методу распознаются уже растения как живые существа. Но это уже другой вопрос, который может отвлечь от рассмотрения опоры на индивидуальный опыт.

Так или иначе, будь то субъективное представление или коллективное, не стоит рассматривать его как окончательное и неизменное, что в общем-то нормально развитые люди и не делают. Хотя, нельзя отрицать и того факта, что некоторые, лишь завидев "слово" писанное (опубликованное в книге или объявленное по телевизору), готовы рассматривать его как истину в последней инстанции, опираются на нее в помыслах и поступках, как на знание.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\В чатности есть вариант рассмотрения живого как волевой устремленности от страдания к благу.\\\
Не существует ничего неживого. Это единственный верный ответ, без вариантов, но он настолько прост, что от него постоянно пытаются уйти и изыскивают для этого самые экзотические способы.
Это просто ремарка.

----------


## Pavel

> В результате - неправильный вывод, хотя все остальные размышления - верны.
> 
> Нет индивидуального и нет коллективного. Но когда болит Ваш палец, не болят одновременно все пальцы. Когда Ваш экземпляр ума реагирует на боль - другие экземпляры ничего об этом не подозревают.


Верно. При этом, если один палец ощущает боль, а все остальные нет, то Вы не станете палец наделять индивидуальным жизненным опытом. Могу смело утверждать, что если бы другие не могли ощущать боль или различать, в каком именно пальце она возникает, то это было бы невозможно сделать и Вам, и мне и Александру поотдельности. Умение локализовать ощущение умом не обусловливает причину такой локализации именно в индивидуальном уме. Признак индивидуальности так и останется за пределами восприятия.



> Вы не чувствуете боль выловленной сейчас где-то на Ладоге рыбы. Вы не чувствуете боль рожающей сейчас в роддоме женщины. Но Вы можете понимать природу этой боли, общий класс ощущений, Вам для этого не надо пытаться поместить Ваш ум в тело той рыбы или в мозг той женщины.


Вы утверждаете то, о чем не имеете собственного опыта. т.е. фантазируете. Я же на личном опыте знаю, что я смог испытать в детстве боль человека, которому делали операцию без наркоза (не помню названия этого фильма про фашистов, который потряс мое воображение) так. что на моем теле появился шрам. Доктор, которому меня показали, был поражен, т.к. ему в личном опыте тоже такое было не дано. 




> Если Вы просто хотите устранить все противоречия в понимании, внимательно изучите теорему Геделя. Понимание (онтология) не может быть одновременно полным и непротиворечивым.


В этом и нет нужды. Бесконечные попытки противопоставить некое знание об абсолютной истине незнанию этой истины в абсолюте на уровне конструктивного мышления выглядит как минимум неуклюже. Дело в том, что те, кто опирается на конструктивное мышление причем не индивидуально свое, те не озабочены поиском абсолютной истины и не считают никакие коллективные умопостроения истиной в последней (неизменной) инстанции. Более того, неуклюжесть определяется не столько в указании им на то, что они не достигли чего-то, а в том, что они не верят, что кто-то индивидуально достиг абсолютной истины в ее неизменном величии.




> Буддизм не ставит целью дать полное и непротиворечивое описание существования.


Вот! Это верно и крайне важно, о чем часто забывают любители догматических опор.




> Цель буддизма - освобождение от непреодолимой вовлеченности в это самое существование.


А вот тут опять мы не найдем общего языка, пока не найдем согласия в вопросе, можно ли такую вовлеченность рассматривать как индивидуальную. Я вижу, что нельзя. А раз так, то и любая опора на преодоление этой вовлеченности на уровне индивидуального сознания рассматриваю как повод для сострадания "конченному эгоисту". Более того, слова Будды о том, что "нравственность и постижение, как две руки омывающие друг друга..." воспринимаю как прямое указание на то, что и основной целью буддизма является возврат эгоцентрику, оглушенному своим персональным психическим опытом, "слуха".

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот тут опять мы не найдем общего языка, пока не найдем согласия в вопросе, можно ли такую вовлеченность рассматривать как индивидуальную. Я вижу, что нельзя. А раз так, то и любая опора на преодоление этой вовлеченности на уровне индивидуального сознания рассматриваю как повод для сострадания "конченному эгоисту".


Павел, это вопрос "что такое индивидуальное сознание" и зачем Вы пытаетесь рассматривать "вовлеченность как индивидуальную". Разумеется, Вы видите, что нельзя.

Когда Вы смотрите в ум (внутренне) нет никаких других умов. Когда Вы смотрите на возникновение ума (внешне) нет никакого ума.

Нет такого момента сознания, когда есть одновременно "мой" и "другой" умы. Поэтому "индивидуальность" - это просто способ акцентировать одни условия среди прочих.

----------

Pavel (19.01.2011), Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы просто сказали, что навык распознавания боли дан нам от рождения и все. Но вопрос то не в этом, вопрос был - что есть боль в пальце? Я на основе моего метода говорю: боль есть иллюзия, создаваемая мозгом (человека крокодила, неважно). Вы говорите - нет, мой метод неверен, им нельзя пользоваться потому что он индивидуален и он приводит к ошибке. Хорошо, я соглашаюсь и прошу Вас продемонстрировать как работает ваш метод и к каким вы приходите результатам. Не надо рассказывать об инструменте - просто покажите его. Понимаете о чем я?


Надеюсь, что да. Итак, я говорю, что Вы распознаете боль. Здесь, ни у Вас, ни у меня не возникает никаких непониманий - верно?

Теперь Вы говорите: я лишь наблюдаю СВОЙ ОПЫТ и просто делаю выводы, добавляя к этому вывод, "боль есть иллюзия, создаваемая мозгом (человека, крокодила, неважно). Конечно же я указываю на ошибку в Вашем методе построения суждения. Прежде всего ошибочно первое суждение о том. что лишь на сонове собственного опыта возникает суждение о боли, что легко обнаруживается в том, что Вы беретесь судить об иллюзии (разве это Ваш опыт иллюзий, если и я и Вы понимаем, что это такое, а вот трехлетний ребенок не понимает, что такое иллюзия?), с проекцией на причину в мозге (разве представление о мозге это Ваш индивидуальный опыт, Вам приходилось его наблюдать и исследовать его как причину возникновения иллюзий?). Вот я и говорю. не то что Вы не тот метод используете для формирования суждений, а все тот же, что я и любой буддист, но оцениваете этот опыт (понимаете как он работает) не верно, различая в нем некий свой индивидуальный опыт, которого в нем нет и некие индивидуальные способности к формированию суждений, которых в нем нет.

----------


## Pavel

> Поэтому "индивидуальность" - это просто способ акцентировать одни условия среди прочих.


Верно. Вот я и акцентирую внимание на отсутствии индивидуальности, т.е. акцентирую внимание на "коллективности" ума.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Такой анализ требуется только тем существам, у которых это противоречие возникает при отражении умом, у святых, это те кто имеет отражение умом пустоты напрямую, такого противоречия просто не возникает, для него любое отражение пусто. Само отражение, какого либо феномена, кроме противоречивых, и не соответствующих принятым в миру (глупости) ему необходимо для отражения и подтверждения пустоты. В противном случае пустота превратится для него в ничто, и войдет в противоречие с  абсолютной истиной, перестав таким образом быть относительной истиной.
> Скорее всего, вы путаете относительную истину обычных существ и относительную истину святого, это не одно и тоже, к относительной истине относится только относительная истина святого. Это только мое предположение, но попробуйте поразмышлять.


Оп-па, гелугпа!  :Big Grin: 
Арья воспринимает небо как синее, или как зеленое?
Если он не воспринимает цветов или считает небо зеленым, плохо дело с арьей.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Верно. Вот я и акцентирую внимание на отсутствии индивидуальности, т.е. акцентирую внимание на "коллективности" ума.


Но и коллективность - это тоже только один из возможных акцентов. Так или иначе, даже отдельный организм - это коллектив органов, взаимодействующих между собой. 

Поэтому вопрос освобождения от неудовлетворенности, непостоянства и обусловленности имеет смысл в практической плоскости. При непосредственном  переживании неудовлетворенности, непостоянства и обусловленности конкретным экземпляров коллективного вида.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Pavel

> Поэтому вопрос освобождения от неудовлетворенности, непостоянства и обусловленности имеет смысл в практической плоскости.


Верно. Вот и давайте посмотрим, перед кем стоит этот вопрос именно в практической плоскости. Почему практическая плоскость сводится так или иначе к идеальной нравственности и абсолютному состраданию? Перед Петей, не вылазающим с пляжных курортов, рассекающем акеанические просторы на личной 200-т футовой яхте этот вопрос не стоит. А вот перед обществом, в котором одновременно Петя палит тоннами саляру то в Японском море, то в Карибском в то время, когда миллионы людей не могут определиться, то ли им за квартиру заплатить, то ли ребенку купить фрукты хотя бы на Новый Год, этот вопрос стоит крайне остро. Кто и от чьей неудовлетворенности собирается избавляться? Давайте определимся. Кто и чем собственно неудовлетворен, что аж обнаруживает "личную" вознаграждаемость или наказуемость за свои "личные" поступки даже после смерти "личности"?

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел! покажите мне как работает ваш метод! Не надо описывать ошибки моего, описывать работу своего и тд и тп. Просто - покажите свой метод в действии. Вот палец, вот боль - примените свой метод, я хочу его увидеть в действии и увидеть к какому результату Вы приходите в вопросе что есть боль в пальце. Неужели я так неясно формулирую свою просьбу?

----------


## Айвар

> Буддисты, хвала им, много чего уже проверили на предмет аксиом, многое проверяют и сейчас, и пока пришли только к тому, что аксиом нет ни в каком виде, в том числе и в виде авторитетного мнения. Если бы нашли, то наверное уже бы осеняли себя крестом.
> *Когда есть то есть это, когда нет того нет этого.*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Авторитетное мнение относится к области абсолютной истины и для того, чтобы не давать этому источнику какое-либо имя, например Бог, буддисты, хвала им ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  придумали пустотность, назвав ее истинной природой всех явлений. Но дело в том, что истинный источник всего сущего не может быть определен, в силу все той же логики, пока существует пространство.
Поэтому ваш вопрос можно сформулировать иначе, а именно: как мысль может отражать (вбирать в себя) пространство? - Вот тогда-то и срабатывает шине, практика успокоения мыслей. На примере непосредственного опыта, переживания, вы можете прийти к пониманию покоя, а значит и меть проблеск абсолютной истины. 
То что относится к знанию пространства и составляет предмет абсолютной истины, а то, что касается вещей, это относится к относительной реальности. В шине, главное это не терять осознания пространства.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел! покажите мне как работает ваш метод! Не надо описывать ошибки моего, описывать работу своего и тд и тп. Просто - покажите свой метод в действии. Вот палец, вот боль - примените свой метод, я хочу его увидеть в действии и увидеть к какому результату Вы приходите в вопросе что есть боль в пальце. Неужели я так неясно формулирую свою просьбу?


Вы так и не поняли меня. Ваш метод ничем не отличается от моего метода. Отличается восприятие метода формирования суждения Вами и мной. Я вижу, что метод формирования суждения о возникновении боли в пальце не индивидуальный, а Вы этого не видите - вот и вся разница. Для Вас то, что Вы переживаете на психическом уровне - это Ваше индивидуальное переживание. Вот в чем ошибка, а не в самом методе. Метода Вам другого, отличного от моего не дано, и этот метод не индивидуальный, не основанный на личном психическом опыте. Ваша реакция на воздействие определенного вида (восприятие боли) не Ваша, а всех прежних поколений живых существ, что существовали миллионы лет. Вы считаете, что способность крокодила, жившего миллионы лет до нашей эры умерла вместе с этим крокодилам. Я же вижу, что она жива и именно в Вас.

Надеюсь, что теперь понятно объяснил.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оп-па, гелугпа! 
> Арья воспринимает небо как синее, или как зеленое?
> Если он не воспринимает цветов или считает небо зеленым, плохо дело с арьей.


Арья просто с нами соглашается, что оно синее.
Они же добрые, арьи, жалеют.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.01.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Арья просто с нами соглашается, что оно синее.
> Они же добрые, арьи, жалеют.


Странно, а выглядит так, будто это Вы добрый и жалеете их, арьев, за то, что они не могут не согласиться с нами.  :Smilie:

----------

Пилигрим (19.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Арья просто с нами соглашается, что оно синее.
> Они же добрые, арьи, жалеют.


Всё-таки ведь знают арьи, с чем соглашаться, а с чем нет. Стало быть, признают относительную истину того, с кем соглашаются.

----------

Pavel (19.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Всё-таки ведь знают арьи, с чем соглашаться, а с чем нет. Стало быть, признают относительную истину того, с кем соглашаются.


А это потому, что не достигли еще равносного соглашательства, пардон, равностной доброты ко всем и во всех случаях, ведь пока еще арьи, а не будды...  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А это потому, что не достигли еще равносного соглашательства, пардон, равностной доброты ко всем и во всех случаях, ведь пока еще арьи, а не будды...


А небо они воспринимают пустотностно. Или как спектрограмму. И все ради того, чтобы не привязываться к словам "синее" и "зелёное".  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> \\\Так возникает мышление, в виде круговорота этих обозначений.\\\
> Алексей, скажите, не означает ли сказанное Вами что человек, обычный человек в своей повседневной жизни, не властен над ходом своих мыслей?


Сначала скажите, что Вы называете "обычный человек"?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А небо они воспринимают пустотностно. Или как спектрограмму. И все ради того, чтобы не привязываться к словам "синее" и "зелёное".


Зачем же фантазировать  :Smilie: 
Не привязывайтесь ни к пустоте, ни к магии (произвольности, необусловленности)

Татхагата вполне способен распознавать небо и его цвет, просто не обусловлен этим распознаванием, не привязан к нему. Когда Вы просто видите синее небо - это и есть татхагата. Вся проблема в том, что происходит дальше - возникает увлекающийся ум, которому просто видеть синее небо - скучно, утомительно. Бесчисленные привязанности важнее, чем синее небо, они беспокоят. Поэтому для беспокойного ума синее небо непостоянно, неудовлетворительно и обусловлено (т.е. нужна причина, чтобы заметить синее небо)

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Айвар

> Одна мысль это единичность? Совокупность это множество мыслей? Может ли совокупность стать единичностью, не утратив качеств совокупности? Одна мысль это Ум? ... далее продолжите сами, если вы придете к тому, что та очевидность, которую вы принимаете в качестве основы, для своих суждений, станет совершенно не очевидной, то тогда с логикой все в порядке.
> Логика вообще не имеет своей задачей, что-либо давать, доказывать или опровергать, у нее одна задача выявить противоречивые суждения. Принимать противоречивые суждения или отбросить их как обоснование, это уже задача выносящего суждения, логика здесь действительно бессильна.


Ответ неверный, потому что вы хотите выяснить характер отношений внутри ума или совокупности мыслей. Единичное и множественное это категории. Человек мыслит категориями и именно от того как хорошо или плохо он умеет это делать мы и судим о его логических способностях. 
Ум это совокупность мыслей, что вас не устраивает в этом определении?
Общество это совокупность людей и т. п.
Доказательства базируются на ранее полученном опыте и именно в силу того, что опыт был очевиден, мы что-то предполагаем и что-то исключаем из реальности, например, летающую корову. 
Поэтому достоверным основанием того или иного суждения является непосредственный опыт (мысли и чувства), а если непосредственно что-то проверить нельзя, то люди ссылаются на авторитетное мнение, например, утверждают, что есть перерождение.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Доказательства базируются на ранее полученном опыте и именно в силу того, что опыт был очевиден, мы что-то предполагаем и что-то исключаем из реальности, например, летающую корову. 
> Поэтому достоверным основанием того или иного суждения является непосредственный опыт (мысли и чувства), а если непосредственно что-то проверить нельзя, то люди ссылаются на авторитетное мнение, например, утверждают, что есть перерождение.


Да, да!  Согласно авторитетным свидетельствам, мы не исключаем летающего архата.  Но в согласии с нашим опытом исключаем летающую корову.  :Big Grin: 
Хотя вроде и архатов и коров успешно перевозят авиатранспортом.

----------

Pavel (19.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей, там выше я вопрос дописал в текст...
> И еще, вспомнил - вы же занимаетесь ИИ кажется? Создание иллюзии боли в пальце (и вообще иллюзий) - это одна из главных и востребованных функций интеллекта, насколько я понимаю. Не приходилось встречаться с описанием механики это иллюзии?


Что такое иллюзия? Иллюзия это неуместное представление. 

Тот ИИ, которым я занимаюсь, столь же самобытен, как и тот буддизм в моем исполнении. Боль для ума - сигнал о том, что объект привязанности подвергается разрушению. Уместна ли боль? С целью заботы о привязанностях - да. 

Но что порождает боль? Страх, гнев, заблуждения.
Чем порождается боль? Страхом, гневом, заблуждениями. 

И так из момента в момент. 

Прекращение боли не значит невнимательность к боли. Прекращение боли не значит устранение опасности разрушения объектов привязанности, о которой сигнализирует боль. Прекращение боли - значит прекращение шести чувственных опор, которое сопровождается прекращением контакта, что сопровождается прекращением привязанности (цепляния), прекращением становления, прекращением рождения, прекращением старости и смерти. 

Человек и есть свои привязанности, в том числе к телу, его комфорту, здоровью, молодости, силе, возможностям, способностям. Но и к его ограничениям, его непостоянству, его неудовлетворенности и его зависимости от обстоятельств.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## Pavel

> Человек и есть свои привязанности, в том числе к телу, его комфорту, здоровью, молодости, силе, возможностям, способностям. Но и к его ограничениям, его непостоянству, его неудовлетворенности и его зависимости от обстоятельств.


Ни в чем из перечисленного не виден человек. С таким же успехом можно сказать, что крокодил и есть его (свои) привязанности, в том числе к телу, его комфорту, здоровью, молодости, силе, возможностям, способностям, но и...

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это смотря что вы хотите сказать про феномен.
> Вообще, есть смысл различать сущность и природу. В буддизме обычно говорится "сущность - пустота, природа - ясное проявление".
> Но иногда тем же словом, сущность, называют просто самоидентичность.
> Иногда используют как синонимы. От контекста зависит.


ОК. Предлагаю остановиться на этом:



> Вообще, есть смысл различать сущность и природу. В буддизме обычно говорится "сущность - пустота, природа - ясное проявление".


по моему мнению остальное вносит сумятицу и неразбериху. 
Теперь думается возможно вернутся к этому:



> Сообщение от Пилигрим  
> Истин столько сколько реальностей.





> Сообщение от Сергея Хос
> Может, наоборот?


Пустота это реальность? Сущность всего проявленного и не проявленного, выраженного и не выраженного пустота? 
Природа всего, в том числе и отраженной реальности Ясный свет ума?
Истина, как отражение реальности, по природе Ясный свет? Сущность Ясного света пустота? Истина и реальность одной сущности? 
Получается ваш вопрос это вопрос это от чего к чему идти, если идти от природы то:
Когда засияет истина, видна реальность, но истина не может засиять в отсутствии реальности. Путь должен содержать реальность (сущность) как конечную цель и одновременно ее же, как инструмент (природу), для продвижения по Пути.
Когда на Пути мы их объединим, сострадание становится ясно видимым, как единственный мотив Пути бодхисатв и Будд. Но начало всему этому кладет одновременное восприятие абсолютного и относительного аспектов Истины.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ни в чем из перечисленного не виден человек. С таким же успехом можно сказать, что крокодил и есть его (свои) привязанности, в том числе к телу, его комфорту, здоровью, молодости, силе, возможностям, способностям, но и...


Вы хотели бы видеть человека помимо привязанностей?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2019)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел
\\\Надеюсь, что теперь понятно объяснил. \\\
Теперь понятно. Вы говорите о том, о чем я не спрашивал. ок.

Алексей
\\\Сначала скажите, что Вы называете "обычный человек"? \\\
Обычный - обыватель, наверное так можно будет сказать. если непонятно я уточню, но думаю, в этом нет необходимости.

\\\Что такое иллюзия? Иллюзия это неуместное представление. \\\
Поясните пожалуйста, какой смысл  вы вкладываете в слова "неуместное" и "представление", не совсем понятно.

\\\Но что порождает боль? Страх, гнев, заблуждения.\\\
Нет, речь не об этом. Я говорю о не о причинах, а о механизме возникновения иллюзии. Боли в пальце как таковой нет - есть всего лишь сигнал в мозге. Но мы ее чувствуем. Каким-то образом этот сигнал мозг трансформирует в то, что мы называем боль. Как он это проделывает? Каков механизм этого фокуса?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы хотели бы видеть человека помимо привязанностей?


Я его только так и вижу. Это BTR или Pavel привязаны к комфорту, боли или освобождению. А вот человек, сохраняя отсутствие равнодушия к боли BTR-а или Павла, всячески проявляя на практике отсутствие такого равнодушия, никак не привязан ни к боли BTR-а, ни к боли Павла. 

Некоторым людям удается увидеть, что боль в пальце правой руки - это не боль пальца правой руки. Поэтому они не привязываются ни к правой руке, ни к пальцу, ни к левой руке, ни к ноге или мозгу. Но это еще не значит. что им удалось избавиться от привязанности к Я. Есть люди, которые видят, что человек не привязан ни к одному Я, в котором этот человек проявляется, при этом человек не может быть равнодушен ни к боли Пети, ни к боли Васи, ни к смерти крокодила, ни к мучениям его жертвы, проявляя заботу о каждом, выраженную в сострадании каждому, как сами они проявляют заботу о своих руках, ногах или пальцах. 

Я или Он - это еще не человек, ничего человеческого в них поотдельности не обнаруживается и не появляется.

----------

Won Soeng (19.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (19.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я говорю о не о причинах, а о механизме возникновения иллюзии. Боли в пальце как таковой нет - есть всего лишь сигнал в мозге. Но мы ее чувствуем. Каким-то образом этот сигнал мозг трансформирует в то, что мы называем боль. Как он это проделывает? Каков механизм этого фокуса?


Вот сидит начальник в Питере. Ему звонят из Тулы: "у нас неполадки". Каким образом этот начальник понимает, что неполадки не у него в голове и не в телефоне, а в Туле? Каков механизм этого фокуса?

----------

Pavel (19.01.2011), Won Soeng (19.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Теперь понятно. Вы говорите о том, о чем я не спрашивал. ок.


Значит мои слова оказались Вам не нужны. ОК.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я его только так и вижу. Это BTR или Pavel привязаны к комфорту, боли или освобождению. А вот человек, сохраняя отсутствие равнодушия к боли BTR-а или Павла, всячески проявляя на практике отсутствие такого равнодушия, никак не привязан ни к боли BTR-а, ни к боли Павла. 
> 
> Некоторым людям удается увидеть, что боль в пальце правой руки - это не боль пальца правой руки. Поэтому они не привязываются ни к правой руке, ни к пальцу, ни к левой руке, ни к ноге или мозгу. Но это еще не значит. что им удалось избавиться от привязанности к Я. Есть люди, которые видят, что человек не привязан ни к одному Я, в котором этот человек проявляется, при этом человек не может быть равнодушен ни к боли Пети, ни к боли Васи, ни к смерти крокодила, ни к мучениям его жертвы, проявляя заботу о каждом, выраженную в сострадании каждому, как сами они проявляют заботу о своих руках, ногах или пальцах. 
> 
> Я или Он - это еще не человек, ничего человеческого в них поотдельности не обнаруживается и не появляется.


Хорошее описание. Что в нем не так?

----------


## Pavel

> Хорошее описание. Что в нем не так?


В нем не хватает вопроса: может ли каждый из нас. оглядевшись вокруг, заглянув в свой ум, увидеть человека, или способен видеть только BTR или Павла, себя или его?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В нем не хватает вопроса: может ли каждый из нас. оглядевшись вокруг, заглянув в свой ум, увидеть человека, или способен видеть только BTR или Павла, себя или его?


Вы получите ответ, что Вы можете увидеть шаблон. Шаблон человека или шаблон Будды. В этом описании все еще не так самое простое.

Чем Вам BTR или Павел - не этот самый человек?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы получите ответ, что Вы можете увидеть шаблон. Шаблон человека или шаблон Будды. В этом описании все еще не так самое простое.
> 
> Чем Вам BTR или Павел - не этот самый человек?


Я не ждал ответа и понимаю, что можно породить бесчисленное множество вопросов вокруг того, что есть человек. Я думаю, что возможность увидеть человека, не страдающего, но не равнодушного и не бездействующего, дана каждому и прямо сейчас. Каждый может обнаружить человека одновременно высоко в горах и глубоко под водой, в небе и на земле, в поле и у станка, в монастыре и в парке на скамейке. Каждый может увидеть человека, который не испытывает ни капли сожаления о прекращающейся жизни BTR-а или Павла, и которого ни на миг не посещает мысль о том, что BTR или Павел не успели или не смогли сделать все то, что могли сделать BTR или Павел до того момента, как их поразила болезнь или немощь, или настигла смерть. 

Каждый может увидеть человека, который одновременно находится и по ту, и по эту сторону любой стены. 

Поэтому, если я спрошу хоть кого, что есть человек, он не ответит мне, что это "я", BTR или Павел. Потому как каждый видит, что BTR или я - лишь образы и подобие человека, как мой пес Барт - лишь образ и подобие собаки.

Поэтому мой вопрос был риторическим.

----------

Won Soeng (19.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не ждал ответа и понимаю, что можно породить бесчисленное множество вопросов вокруг того, что есть человек. Я думаю, что возможность увидеть человека, не страдающего, но не равнодушного и не бездействующего, дана каждому и прямо сейчас. Каждый может обнаружить человека одновременно высоко в горах и глубоко под водой, в небе и на земле, в поле и у станка, в монастыре и в парке на скамейке. Каждый может увидеть человека, который не испытывает ни капли сожаления о прекращающейся жизни BTR-а или Павла, и которого ни на миг не посещает мысль о том, что BTR или Павел не успели или не смогли сделать все то, что могли сделать BTR или Павел до того момента, как их поразила болезнь или немощь, или настигла смерть. 
> 
> Каждый может увидеть человека, который одновременно находится и по ту, и по эту сторону любой стены. 
> 
> Поэтому, если я спрошу хоть кого, что есть человек, он не ответит мне, что это "я", BTR или Павел. 
> 
> Поэтому мой вопрос был риторическим.


Это не риторический вопрос. Просто Вы думаете, что нельзя дать ответ, нет способа. И верно, дать ответ так, чтобы Вы не усомнились - действительно не каждый сможет. Особенно не просто дать его через интернет. Тем не менее, я уже давал Вам пример ответа, и могу повторить Вам его еще раз. Когда Вы идете по улице и слышите: "Павел!", в этот самый момент, то, что возникает в Вашем уме - и есть этот самый человек, о котором Вы говорите. Не упустите его.

А в остальном Вы рассуждаете верно и здравомысляще.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\\Вот сидит начальник в Питере. Ему звонят из Тулы: "у нас неполадки". Каким образом этот начальник понимает, что неполадки не у него в голове и не в телефоне, а в Туле? Каков механизм этого фокуса? \\\\
Это очевидно: он думает в голове - "неполадки в Туле". Он знает что такое неполадки и знает где находится Тула. Никакого фокуса нет. Если бы здесь был фокус как с болью в пальце, то директор бы не получил никакого звонка, у него просто заболела бы Тула.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от Денис Евгеньев
> Оп-па, гелугпа!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Спасибо, развеселили. Вы прямо Шерлок Холмс.  :Big Grin: 
А если я, тоже самое, выражу так: «Когда ум пребывает в своей природе – природе Будды, то противоречия не возникают, поскольку ум Будды всезнание», вы сочтете меня ньингмапинцем. А если я, тоже самое, объясню так: « видишь небо, слышишь собаки лают в монастыре, вот, это все» вы сочтете меня дзогченпа. Так кто же я на самом деле!? 



> Арья воспринимает небо как синее, или как зеленое?


Небо Арья воспринимает так, как принято в миру - как синее.

----------


## Pavel

> Когда Вы идете по улице и слышите: "Павел!", в этот самый момент, то, что возникает в Вашем уме - и есть этот самый человек, о котором Вы говорите. Не упустите его.


Самое большое сомнение у меня вызывает именно то, что человеком является то, что возникает в моем уме - в уме с опорой на мое, хотя я понимаю, что и это проявление человека. Мой же пес реагирует на "Барт!", демонстрируя, что в Его уме возникает нечто подобное тому. что возникает в моем уме. Является ли человеком то, что возникает в уме моего пса или является ли собакой то же самое? Этот вопрос тоже риторический, просто демонстрация моего недоверия Вашему указанию на человека.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей
> \\\Сначала скажите, что Вы называете "обычный человек"? \\\
> Обычный - обыватель, наверное так можно будет сказать. если непонятно я уточню, но думаю, в этом нет необходимости.
> 
> \\\Что такое иллюзия? Иллюзия это неуместное представление. \\\
> Поясните пожалуйста, какой смысл  вы вкладываете в слова "неуместное" и "представление", не совсем понятно.
> 
> \\\Но что порождает боль? Страх, гнев, заблуждения.\\\
> Нет, речь не об этом. Я говорю о не о причинах, а о механизме возникновения иллюзии. Боли в пальце как таковой нет - есть всего лишь сигнал в мозге. Но мы ее чувствуем. Каким-то образом этот сигнал мозг трансформирует в то, что мы называем боль. Как он это проделывает? Каков механизм этого фокуса?


Обыватель, обычный человек - каков ход его мыслей? Вы спросили, может или не может обычный человек контролировать ход своих мыслей. Есть тысяча способов интерпретировать этот вопрос. Будда и есть обычный человек. Но ни одну из мыслей он не полагает своей. Контролирует ли он ход мыслей?

Неуместное представление - это ошибка. Все равно что испугаться нарисованной собаки. 

Ошибки возникают от увлеченности, невнимательности, неосновательного внимания. 

Не только боли в пальце нет, нет и мозга с его сигналами и самого пальца, и нервов. Это все представления, интерпретация, нарисованная в уме. 

Поэтому если мы говорим о реальности пальца, мозга, нервов, ноцицепторов, мы тем самым утверждаем и реальность боли. 

Но если мы говорим только о моменте сознания, то в этом моменте сознания возникают одновременно признаки обозначаемые как боль, палец, мозг. 

Ошибкой в данном случае будет момент сознания в котором есть боль пальца, есть мозг, но нет пальца, нет ноцицепторов, нет нерва. Тогда это можно обозначить как фантомная боль. Память о том, что в это место не стоит направлять внимание, там боль.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самое большое сомнение у меня вызывает именно то, что человеком является то, что возникает в моем уме - в уме с опорой на мое, хотя я понимаю, что и это проявление человека. Мой же пес реагирует на "Барт!", демонстрируя, что в Его уме возникает нечто подобное тому. что возникает в моем уме. Является ли человеком то, что возникает в уме моего пса или является ли собакой то же самое? Этот вопрос тоже риторический, просто демонстрация моего недоверия Вашему указанию на человека.


В дзен говорят о Природе Будды. Собака тоже обладает этой природой. Просто Вы обозначаете свой образ "человек". И тогда Вы не можете поверить, что ум собаки - такой же. Но Вы можете понять, что в этот момент в уме собаки возникает собака.

----------


## Pavel

> Спасибо, развеселили.
> 
> Так кто же я на самом деле!?


Странно, почему Вы решили, что данное восклицание означало какую-то характеристику именно Вас как личности.





> Небо Арья воспринимает так, как принято в миру - как синее.


Хорошо, что не как арья-синее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> В дзен говорят о Природе Будды. Собака тоже обладает этой природой. Просто Вы обозначаете свой образ "человек". И тогда Вы не можете поверить, что ум собаки - такой же. Но Вы можете понять, что в этот момент в уме собаки возникает собака.


Не совсем понимаю, почему Вы говорите о моих представлениях и верах. Однако, я как раз хорошо вижу ум собаки, проявленный в моем уме, но никак не могу представить себе, не то чтобы понять, чтобы в уме собаки возникала собака.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\\\Обыватель, обычный человек - каков ход его мыслей? Вы спросили, может или не может обычный человек контролировать ход своих мыслей. Есть тысяча способов интерпретировать этот вопрос. Будда и есть обычный человек. Но ни одну из мыслей он не полагает своей. Контролирует ли он ход мыслей?\\\\
Видимо все таки надо уточнить понятие обыватель. Давайте возьмем Иванова Ивана Ивановича, сторожа детского садика. Он занят на работе и по дому, этим его жизнь исчерпывается. Я спрашиваю - может ли он осознанно руководить  ходом (своих) мыслей? Осознанно - это значит направлять движения мысли так, как он считает необходимым.

Алексей, да, спасибо за пояснения по ошибкам, остался последний вопрос - не встречалась ли вм информация о том \\\Как он это проделывает? Каков механизм этого фокуса? \\\

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Небо Арья воспринимает так, как принято в миру - как синее.


Вот и хорошо, а мне показалось, Вы говорили о специальной относительной истине, "только для арьев". Если Вы имели в виду "тонкий уровень относительной истины" (пользуясь гелугпинским жаргоном  :Smilie: ), то он обнаруживается арьей после долгих упражнений в аналитической медитации. И по сути это то, о чем я говорил, как об абсолютной истине: то бишь, что все относительные истины в равной степени [не]реальны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> \\\\Вот сидит начальник в Питере. Ему звонят из Тулы: "у нас неполадки". Каким образом этот начальник понимает, что неполадки не у него в голове и не в телефоне, а в Туле? Каков механизм этого фокуса? \\\\
> Это очевидно: он думает в голове - "неполадки в Туле". Он знает что такое неполадки и знает где находится Тула. Никакого фокуса нет. Если бы здесь был фокус как с болью в пальце, то директор бы не получил никакого звонка, у него просто заболела бы Тула.


Здесь нет принципиальной разницы. Мозг получает сигнал от каких-то болевых рецепторов, и отображает этот сигнал на то представление о теле, которое содержится "внутри ума". Для бессознательных уровней психики есть сигнал от рецептора, и реакция, которую надо запустить в ответ. Для нашего сознания, которое не знает всей этой тонкой механики (оно не может и не должно всё знать), есть лишь "боль в пальце".

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\отображает этот сигнал на то представление о теле, которое содержится "внутри ума".\\\
Вы можете показать, хотя бы схематично, КАК мозг это делает? да, мы это видим, да, для нас это обычно - но КАК он это делает?

----------


## Dron

> Откуда тогда оно взялось в отражении, да еще и однозначно?


оно никогда не бралось в отражении, никогда самобытие не отражалось. 
Пример: галлюцинация в виде русалки. Если посчитаем ее отражением, то вполне можем начать тянуть к ней руки с кулинарными и другими целями.



> Если его нет и там тоже, что может помешать мне использовать отражение как достоверное познание?


если нет самобытия, то нет и познания самобытия= отражения.
Достоверное познание является таковым только в соответствии с принятым в миру, а не потому, что является отражением  независимых от него объектов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> \\\отображает этот сигнал на то представление о теле, которое содержится "внутри ума".\\\
> Вы можете показать, хотя бы схематично, КАК мозг это делает? да, мы это видим, да, для нас это обычно - но КАК он это делает?


Не очень сложно. С точки зрения ИИ мозг (как физическая реализация ума) есть онтология (система отношений) разнообразных значимостей (признаков, событий)

Чисто физиологически есть некоторые вопросы связанные со скоростью проводимости нервных волокон и сложности с обоснованием скорости реакции, но, в общем, это вопрос изучения функций множества нервных узлов. 

Не думаю, что это имеет отношение к буддизму.

Собственно фокуса-то тут никакого нет. Боль включает в себя не только сигнал ноцицептора, но и реакцию целой цепочки нервных узлов, спинного мозга, специализированных зон головного мозга и, наконец, собственно сведения в лобных долях обо всем произошедшем, начиная от ощущений в ноцицепторах, заканчивая всеми предпринятыми действиями.

Это как доклад генералу об инциденте. Никто не ждет, что генерал отдаст приказ каждому солдату. Все начинает действовать по заведенному распорядку еще до того, как генерал узнает о произошедшем. 

Именно по этой причине, когда уже нет фактической боли, доклады о боли и реакции на нее все еще могут присутствовать в уме.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> \\\отображает этот сигнал на то представление о теле, которое содержится "внутри ума".\\\
> Вы можете показать, хотя бы схематично, КАК мозг это делает? да, мы это видим, да, для нас это обычно - но КАК он это делает?


Очень трудно объяснить.
Схематично, "палец" появляется тогда, когда мозг устанавливает (в ходе самообучения, третий месяц жизни), что сигналы от таких-то нейронов коррелируют. Например, сигнал одному мускулу-сгибателю приводит к сигналу от одного рецептора давления. Это один палец. Корреляция между другим мускулом и другим рецептором будет другим пальцем. И так далее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Видимо все таки надо уточнить понятие обыватель. Давайте возьмем Иванова Ивана Ивановича, сторожа детского садика. Он занят на работе и по дому, этим его жизнь исчерпывается. Я спрашиваю - может ли он осознанно руководить ходом (своих) мыслей? Осознанно - это значит направлять движения мысли так, как он считает необходимым.


АлександрГТ, могу ли я попросить Вас обозначать цитаты соответствующими тегами? Очень легко пропустить Ваше обращение.

С точки зрения обыденного хода мыслей - они возникают в основном цепляясь друг за друга, но есть возможность внести какую-то мысль и вести размышление непосредственно от нее, хотя будут обнаруживаться отвлечения на привычные, регулярно возникаемые без прямо обнаруживаемого намерения.

Однако, с точки зрения теории дхарм, нет ни одной несознательной мысли. Просто соответствующие намерения порождены в непамятуемых моментах сознания. Это к вопросу о созревании кармы. 

Поэтому, обычный человек целиком и полностью ответственнен за ход своих мыслей, даже если не помнит момента их осознанного зарождения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очень трудно объяснить.
> Схематично, "палец" появляется тогда, когда мозг устанавливает (в ходе самообучения, третий месяц жизни), что сигналы от таких-то нейронов коррелируют. Например, сигнал одному мускулу-сгибателю приводит к сигналу от одного рецептора давления. Это один палец. Корреляция между другим мускулом и другим рецептором будет другим пальцем. И так далее.


Развитие нервов, рецепторов и специализированных зон мозга во многом согласовано еще на уровне ДНК. Поэтому все ненастолько трудно. До того, как в рамках первых 10-12 месяцев построения организма (от момента зачатия, а не от момента рождения) мозг осваивается с конкретными особенностями организма, прошло много-много поколений отбора определенной последовательности синтеза белков, порождающих организм этого вида со всеми его общевидовыми особенностями.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Развитие нервов, рецепторов и специализированных зон мозга во многом согласовано еще на уровне ДНК. Поэтому все ненастолько трудно. До того, как в рамках первых 10-12 месяцев построения организма (от момента зачатия, а не от момента рождения) мозг осваивается с конкретными особенностями организма, прошло много-много поколений отбора определенной последовательности синтеза белков, порождающих организм этого вида со всеми его общевидовыми особенностями.


Ну, пошла биология...  :Frown: 
Насчет специализированных "для пальца" зон мозга не знаю, может и есть такие.
Обучение хватанию на предметах начинается где-то на третьем месяце от рождения.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алексей, Денис - спасибо. Я тоже могу достаточно долго рассказывать что есть рецепторы, реакции, корреляции и проч. и проч.  - и что они вот так работают. Но не знаю как вы, а я не понимаю - как рождается эта иллюзия. По всем этим описаниям вполне возможно (теоретически) собрать модель мозга. Но эта модель не будет создавать иллюзии, понимаете о чем я? Фокус в том, что мозг эту иллюзию создает, а модель, которую мы сможем собрать на основании наших  знаний о мозге - нет. Мы чего-то о мозге не знаем, что-то в нем есть такое, чего нет в модели. Что это?




> С точки зрения обыденного хода мыслей - они возникают в основном цепляясь друг за друга, но есть возможность внести какую-то мысль и вести размышление непосредственно от нее, хотя будут обнаруживаться отвлечения на привычные, регулярно возникаемые без прямо обнаруживаемого намерения.


Вы сказали - вести размышление. Значит я могу осознанно вести, направлять ход своих мыслей, я верно Вас понял?
Но с другой стороны, Вы сказали раньше:



> Сквозь эту пелену моментами проникает некая тревога, привлекающая внимание. Это внимание обозначает, как бы выделяет, акцентирует признаки, как цепочки разрешающих или запрещающих знаков и внимание перебирает эти признаки то вместе, то по отдельности. При этом тревога то растет, то уменьшается. В то время как группы признаков перебираются, одни группы повторяются чаще, другие реже. Каждая группа получает свое обозначение, мысль. Так возникает мышление, в виде круговорота этих обозначений.


Это ведь слова о том, что мысли порождаются некоторой тревогой, некоторыми эмоциями -  состоянием человека, и это состояние мы не контролируем. Мысли порождаются состоянием, которое обыденно мы не можем контролировать. И тут же - мы "можем вести размышление". 
Вы не находите что здесь есть некоторое противоречие?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, пошла биология... 
> Насчет специализированных "для пальца" зон мозга не знаю, может и есть такие.
> Обучение хватанию на предметах начинается где-то на третьем месяце от рождения.


Вы сами начали о третьем месяце. Трехмесячный ребенок не появляется внезапно. То, что некоторые проявления созревают в этом возрасте не значит, что до этого ничего необходимого для этих проявлений не происходило.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей, Денис - спасибо. Я тоже могу достаточно долго рассказывать что есть рецепторы, реакции, корреляции и проч. и проч. - и что они вот так работают. Но не знаю как вы, а я не понимаю - как рождается эта иллюзия. По всем этим описаниям вполне возможно (теоретически) собрать модель мозга. Но эта модель не будет создавать иллюзии, понимаете о чем я? Фокус в том, что мозг эту иллюзию создает, а модель, которую мы сможем собрать на основании наших знаний о мозге - нет. Мы чего-то о мозге не знаем, что-то в нем есть такое, чего нет в модели. Что это?


Вы много чего не знаете о мозге, поскольку не являетесь глубоким исследователем. Но Вы заявляете, что модель что-то такое не включает, чего-то ей не хватает. Тогда объясните, что за иллюзию Вы такую все время имеете в виду. 

Если хотите, рассмотрите модель контуров внимания. Это и к вопросу о ходу мыслей в Вашем следующем вопросе и к вопросу противоречия, которое Вы видите между самостоятельным направлением мыслей и их неконтролируемым (текущими усилиями и желаниями) движением против воли. 

Контур внимания это перемещение точки внимания в огромном пространстве признаков. От точки к точке, от точки к точке. Если Вы посмотрите на траекторию этого движения, Вы увидите множество перемежающихся контуров, вложенных друг в друга, пересекающихся, с устойчивыми участками и с участками в которых траектория нередко изменяется. В нелинейной динамике такая траектория называется аттрактором, а неустойчивые участки - точками бифуркаций. 

Если Вы посмотрите на развитие этой траектории, Вы увидите, что контуры создаются со временем, укрепляются, становятся более сложными, потом внимание попадает в них все реже, но попадая в контур оно следует устойчивым траекториям снова и снова. 

Все представления, воображения, память, иллюзии, впечатления, ощущения, размышления, озарения - лишь сложные ветвящиеся циклы внимания. 

Вы все еще видите что-то, что возникает в уме, но не может быть воспроизведено в этой модели?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы сказали - вести размышление. Значит я могу осознанно вести, направлять ход своих мыслей, я верно Вас понял?


Вы это постоянно делаете. Просто Вы в этом моменте сознания управляете мыслями будущих моментов сознания. А мысль этого момента сознания управляется из множества прошлых моментов сознания. Это и значит обусловленность. Вы не свободны, поскольку этот момент сознания имеет множество опор в прошлом. И следующий момент сознания уже обусловлен, не только этим моментом сознания. Но все это сделали именно Вы, хоть и не помните всех тех моментов сознания, которые предопределили этот.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это ведь слова о том, что мысли порождаются некоторой тревогой, некоторыми эмоциями - состоянием человека, и это состояние мы не контролируем. Мысли порождаются состоянием, которое обыденно мы не можем контролировать. И тут же - мы "можем вести размышление". 
> Вы не находите что здесь есть некоторое противоречие?


За пеленой забвения, игнорирования находятся наши же более ранние намерения, замыслы, устремления. Они не прекращены и поэтому когда приходит время, они пробиваются через эту пелену, ограничивая волю, обуславливая возможные в следующие моменты возможности.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Тогда объясните, что за иллюзию Вы такую все время имеете в виду


.
Так я уже раз надцать же ее описал? Хорошо, еще раз: Боль от удара мы чувствуем в пальце. В пальце, а не в мозгу. Но в пальце нечему чувствовать боль, там ничего и никого чувствующего нет. Что такое боль в пальце? Это иллюзия, которую создает мозг.




> \\\Все представления, воображения, память, иллюзии, впечатления, ощущения, размышления, озарения - лишь сложные ветвящиеся циклы внимания.


Да, это верно. Но кто управляет этим вниманием? Судя по одной вашей цитате - тревога, то есть внутреннее состояние -которым мы не можем управлять. Судя по другой - сам человек, осознанно. Здесь есть противоречие, на мой взгляд.




> \\\Вы все еще видите что-то, что возникает в уме, но не может быть воспроизведено в этой модели? \\\


Конечно! Все эти контуры внимания никак не объясняют каким образом возникает иллюзия боли именно в пальце, а не в мозгу - там, куда приходит сигнал о боли. Я должен был увидеть в мозгу табличку "больно" - а вместо этого просто чувствую боль в пальце. Мой мозг меня обманывает, превращая табличку в мозгу - в боль в пальце, и я не понимаю как он это делает. Но может Вы это понимаете? Вы сможете создать (теоретически) модель, которая тоже будет создавать такую иллюзию?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Это и значит обусловленность. Вы не свободны, поскольку этот момент сознания имеет множество опор в прошлом. И следующий момент сознания уже обусловлен, не только этим моментом сознания. Но все это сделали именно Вы





> За пеленой забвения, игнорирования находятся наши же более ранние намерения, замыслы, устремления. Они не прекращены и поэтому когда приходит время, они пробиваются через эту пелену, ограничивая волю, обуславливая возможные в следующие моменты возможности.


Обусловлен, несвободен - да. Но сделал - я. Если я обусловлен и несвободен (неважно чем, своимипредыдущим выбором или еще чем), то как можно говорить о том, что я - размышляю? Я просто следую своей обусловленности, которую создали тысячи причин. нет?
Вы наверное скажете что какая бы ни была обусловленность, она все же  оставляет коридор выбора. Но не очередная ли это иллюзия выбора?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обусловлен, несвободен - да. Но сделал - я. Если я обусловлен и несвободен (неважно чем, своимипредыдущим выбором или еще чем), то как можно говорить о том, что я - размышляю? Я просто следую своей обусловленности, которую создали тысячи причин. нет?
> Вы наверное скажете что какая бы ни была обусловленность, она все же  оставляет коридор выбора. Но не очередная ли это иллюзия выбора?


Тысячи причин - это тоже Вы. Прошлые моменты сознания. Вы не обусловили в прошлом каждый будущий момент сознания. В настоящем моменте сознания Вы добавляете обусловленности себе будущему.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Да, конечно. Но сухой остаток моего поста был не о причинах.
Да, я не обуславливаю каждый последующий момент сознания. но выбор - это величина квантовая. И если коридор, оставленный мне моей обусловленностью меньше этого кванта - фактически у меня нет выбора. А это значит что ход моих мыслей - предопределен, как вы практически и сами указали в одной из двух приведенных мною ваших цитат - им управляют наши тревоги = накопленная обусловленность. А это значит что вести размышления человек не умеет, у него для этого нет самого главного - свободы выбора управления вниманием.
И если мы внимательно посмотрим хотя бы на форумные посты, как проекции мыслей, то найдем достаточно подтверждений такому предположению.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, конечно. Но сухой остаток моего поста был не о причинах.
> Выбор - величина квантовая. И если коридор, оставленный мне моей обусловленностью меньше этого кванта - у меня нет выбора. А это значит что ход моих мыслей - предопределен, как вы практически и сами указали в одной из двух приведенных мною ваших цитат - им управляют наши тревоги = накопленная обусловленность. А это значит что вести размышления человек не умеет, у него для этого нет самого главного - свободы выбора управления вниманием.
> И если мы внимательно посмотрим хотя бы на форумные посты, как проекции мыслей, то найдем достаточно подтверждений такому предположению.


Впереди еще бесконечность мгновений. Даже если много-много мгновений уже полностью обусловлены, когда-то такое состояние все же закончится. Дело в том, что Вы вполне свободны в каждом моменте сознания. Просто результаты этого свободного выбора действий могут долго-долго не проявляться. У Вас бесконечность квантов свободы в каждом мгновении. Но Вас тяготит то, что из этой бесконечности желаемые результаты отдалены от этого момента сознания в нежелательно далекое будущее.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\\\Впереди еще бесконечность квантов.\\\\
Да, это верно. Но видимо Вы и сами осознаете, что на деле это очень слабое "утешение". Тем более, что нет никакой гарантии - что действительно закончится.

\\\Но Вас тяготит то, что из этой бесконечности желаемые результаты отдалены от этого момента сознания в нежелательно далекое будущее. \\\
Меня это нисколько не тяготит, я просто хотел бы иметь ясность в этом вопросе.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Как там с моделью и иллюзией? Мне уже пора уходить, но хотелось бы еще услышать ваши слова по этом поводу. Понятна ли Вам стала суть иллюзии, о которой я говорю? И можете ли Вы создать модель, которая бы воспроизвела эту иллюзию?

----------


## Won Soeng

> .
> Так я уже раз надцать же ее описал? Хорошо, еще раз: Боль от удара мы чувствуем в пальце. В пальце, а не в мозгу. Но в пальце нечему чувствовать боль, там ничего и никого чувствующего нет. Что такое боль в пальце? Это иллюзия, которую создает мозг.


 :Smilie:  Ну так и палец в уме, и боль в пальце в уме, и мозг в уме.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ну так и палец в уме, и боль в пальце в уме, и мозг в уме.


Да, но я говорю об обычном бытовом восприятии, которое мы имеем ежесекундно. Я ничего не знаю о концепциях или переживаниях, я просто увидел эту иллюзию. Как мне ее объяснить? Я не знаю.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Хорошо, видимо о модели я прочитаю уже завтра. Всего доброго и спасибо за беседу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> .
> Да, это верно. Но кто управляет этим вниманием? Судя по одной вашей цитате - тревога, то есть внутреннее состояние -которым мы не можем управлять. Судя по другой - сам человек, осознанно. Здесь есть противоречие, на мой взгляд.


Я же предупреждал, что буду использовать слова, какие придутся. Вы восприняли слово тревога как внутреннее состояние. А я скорее имел в виду некий звоночек, мигающая лампочка, индикатор.

Ну вот перед Вами мутная поверхность. Там за ней что-то есть, но Вас это не интересует. И тут изнутри над поверхностью что-то пробивается. И вот Вы уже реагируете на сигнал.

Пелену создали Вы сами. То что за пеленой - тоже результат Ваших трудов. Сейчас Вы хотите покоя. Но в этот покой врываются обусловленные Вами же сигналы. Вы когда-то хотели чтобы эти сигналы возникли. Они и возникли. И вот Ваш покой уже нарушен и Ваше внимание увлечено и сансара снова разворачивается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно! Все эти контуры внимания никак не объясняют каким образом возникает иллюзия боли именно в пальце, а не в мозгу - там, куда приходит сигнал о боли. Я должен был увидеть в мозгу табличку "больно" - а вместо этого просто чувствую боль в пальце. Мой мозг меня обманывает, превращая табличку в мозгу - в боль в пальце, и я не понимаю как он это делает. Но может Вы это понимаете? Вы сможете создать (теоретически) модель, которая тоже будет создавать такую иллюзию?


Просто Вы думаете, что есть мозг, есть палец, есть что-то причиняющее пальцу боль, но мозг это что-то умеющее чувствовать боль, а палец - нет. На самом деле именно палец и чувствует боль. Мозг лишь переключает восприятие пальца без боли и пальца с болью.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, но я говорю об обычном бытовом восприятии, которое мы имеем ежесекундно. Я ничего не знаю о концепциях или переживаниях, я просто увидел эту иллюзию. Как мне ее объяснить? Я не знаю.


Не надо ее объяснять, выбросьте эту иллюзию, оставьте свой ум в покое  :Smilie: 
У вас когнитивный диссонанс. Вы слишком много думаете о мозге. Мозг это мозг, палец это палец, палец с болью это палец с болью. Нет никакой иллюзии.

----------


## Aion

> ОК. Попробуйте тогда, обосновать реальность реальности?


А зачем что-то обосновывать? Не верите Четырём Благородным Истинам, идите другим путём: шестеричным, девятеричным и т.д. Имеете полное право на правильное отражение несуществующего себя в чём угодно.  :Cool:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Мне сложно судить о "всех сансарных живых существах". Но я могу судить о языке, как выразителе общего для людей психического опыта. Ваше суждение как-то отражено, например в русском языке? Напрмер, в слове "самобытие" есть какой-то общий смысл, который мог бы быть воплощен в некое определение этого слова (понятия). Если нет, то для меня ничто не указывает на то, что русские люди как-то обнаруживают в своем психическом опыте самобытие человека.


Все сансарные жс присваивают самобытие явлениям, поэтому они в сансаре. Сансара это омраченный ум. Если ум чист от омрачений и обладает высшей мудростью то это свобода от омрачений. Просто вы говорите что мало кто присваивает самобытие и никто не присваивает самобытие, но тогда мало кто есть в сансаре, или никого нет в сансаре, все в нирване тогда. Это не мои суждения. Если русские люди не обнаруживают в своем психическом опыте самобытие человека то они не замечают этого, поскольку это неявный процесс, это неведение и есть имхо. И русские или не русские тут не при чем. Допустим кто-то влюбился в Машу. Он думает Маша, Маша дни и ночи. Он не только думает что есть Маша которая существует сама по себе, но и присваивает другие качества ей, которыми она не обладает, она красивая, она хорошая и т.д. Но красивая это тоже обман. Нет красоты по самобытию. Если бы Маша была красивой по самобытию то она была бы красивой для всех. Но кто-то другой скажет мне Маша не нравится. Поэтому красота это умственный ярлык на то то и то то, и красоты не существует как таковой.

----------


## Pavel

> Все сансарные жс присваивают самобытие явлениям,..


Еще раз повторюсь, что мне сложно судить о всех живых да еще и сансарных существах. В моем практическом опыте нет ни сансары, ни всех живых существ. Вам нравится так думать, а мне понятно, почему Вы так думаете (не надо повторяться), но так же понятно, почему не можете думать иначе.




> Сансара это омраченный ум. Если ум чист от омрачений и обладает высшей мудростью то это свобода от омрачений.


Это очень простое понимание. Есть ли в этом понимании хоть что-нибудь о том, кому нужна эта свобода, о которой Вы так все время говорите?




> Просто вы говорите что мало кто присваивает самобытие и никто не присваивает самобытие, но тогда мало кто есть в сансаре, или никого нет в сансаре, все в нирване тогда.


Не надо ничего выдумывать. Самобытия мало кто присваивает, а в сансаре много кого обнаруживается. Если Вы стремитесь избавиться от "видения самобытия" и тем самым достичь состояния ниббаны, то мне Вас жаль. Однако, я искренне надеюсь, что по мере искоренения в себе "видения самобытия" Ваши планы и надежды на будущее изменятся, а усилия станут плодотворными.




> Это не мои суждения.


Неужели мои? Я представлял себе так. что мы обмениваемся личными суждениями.



> Если русские люди не обнаруживают в своем психическом опыте самобытие человека то они не замечают этого, поскольку это неявный процесс, это неведение и есть имхо.


В буддийском понимании неведение - это отсутствие знания 4БИ. Из этого вовсе не возникает видения верности суждения о том, что если возникло представление о том, что все люди видят самобытие тех или иных объектов, то неведения стало меньше. Данное представление не имеет никакого отношения к постижению 4БИ.




> И русские или не русские тут не при чем.


Как же ни при чем? Раз мы ищем в языке отражение представлений и не обнаруживаем именно в русском языке такого понятия как "самобытие", то это свидетельствует именно о том, что в опыте русских людей отсутствует такое психическое переживание. В противном случае получается, как в том грубоватом, но мудром анекдоте про Вовочку: "Странное дело выходит, Марья Ивановна, - жопа есть, а слова нет...".




> Допустим кто-то влюбился в Машу. Он думает Маша, Маша дни и ночи. Он не только думает что есть Маша которая существует сама по себе, но и присваивает другие качества ей, которыми она не обладает, она красивая, она хорошая и т.д.


Что уж Вы как-то в абсолюте лишили Машу и качеств красивости и качеств хорошести. Глупости прямо какие-то говорите. Маша хороша и красива тому, кому хороша и красива. Станете его переубеждать. так "получите в лоб" и главное заслуженно - как еще можно вернуть неразумного человека к верному пониманию.



> Но красивая это тоже обман. Нет красоты по самобытию.


Вы очень странный человек. Никто ничего про самобытие не знает и знать о нем ничего не хочет, а Вы раз за разом рассказываете. что по самобытию то того нет, то иного. У Вас проблемы с этим "самобытием"? Уверяю Вас. это сугубо Ваши личные проблемы. ну и конечно же всех тех, для кого это "самобытие" и представления о нем важны. Надуманная проблема, нафантазированная. да в конечном итоге и Вы именно на это указываете. Только вот зачем всех психами считать, если обнаруживаешь в себе психа. не понимаю. Обнаружили в себе привязанность к самобытию и поняли. как она Вам отравляет жизнь - отлично. Устраните эту привязанность. А вот утешение своей гордыни мыслью о том, что у всех остальных людей есть такая же болезнь ложного восприятия мира, но ими по их (в отличии от Вас) глупости неуловимая, не поможет Вам ни гордыни собственной преодолеть, ни постичь 4БИ.




> Если бы Маша была красивой по самобытию то она была бы красивой для всех.


Это что еще за логика такая? А все что, по-Вашему, обладают каким-то самобытием по восприятию, раз нечто самобытное ими должно тогда одинаково восприниматься? У Вас действительно. похоже, проблемы с этим самым самобытием, которое лезет как приписываемое свойство то в тех, то в других объектах.




> Но кто-то другой скажет мне Маша не нравится. Поэтому красота это умственный ярлык на то то и то то, и красоты не существует как таковой.


Вам любой скажет, что красоты не существует как таковой. Наконец-то Вы подобрались к всеобщему пониманию.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Хорошо, я очень странный человек, как вы говорите, но вам надо получше узнать что отрицается буддистами, а отрицается именно самобытие во всех явлениях. Еще раз повторяю, приходится потому что. В вашем опыте вы говорите нет сансары, но ваш омраченный ум и есть сансара. Что такое сансара, это омраченный ум. Вы испытываете гнев, привязанность? Значит у вас есть этот опыт сансары. Или вы не осознали еще и не признали что ваш ум омрачен. Утверждение другое что в вашем опыте нет других существ тоже нелепое. У вас есть поблизости люди? Вы думаете они не омрачены клешами? Все очень просто. Если человек омрачен он в сансаре. Если ум чист, он в Нирване. Что удерживает в сансаре. Отсутствие мудрости постигающей отсутствие самобытия у явлений. Поверьте что ее ни у кого нет кто в сансаре. Получается все психи как вы говорите. И это не я нафантазировал.

----------


## Pavel

> Хорошо, я очень странный человек, как вы говорите, но вам надо получше узнать что отрицается буддистами, а отрицается именно самобытие во всех явлениях.


Отлично. Вот Вы буддист, но при этом утверждаете, что видите самобытие во всех явлениях, а потому до сих пор в сансаре. Кто же такие буддисты, которыми отрицается видимое ими же, но не видимое другими по невнимательности?



> Утверждение другое что в вашем опыте нет других существ тоже нелепое. У вас есть поблизости люди? Вы думаете они не омрачены клешами?


Думать можно все, что угодно. Я вот думаю, что Вселенная бесконечна. Есть ли в моем опыте бесконечная Вселенная. Я так же могу думать о ком-то, что он гений. Есть ли в моем опыте гениальность? Что-то мы на разных языках говорим.




> Все очень просто. Если человек омрачен он в сансаре. Если ум чист, он в Нирване. Что удерживает в сансаре. Отсутствие мудрости постигающей отсутствие самобытия у явлений.


Прекрасно. Вы еще не постигли, что у явлений нет самобытия? Я давно постиг. Зачем Вы мне раз за разом повторяете истину, которую сами не постигли? В чем Вы пытаетесь меня убедить таким образом?




> Поверьте что ее ни у кого нет кто в сансаре. Получается все психи как вы говорите. И это не я нафантазировал.


А кто же?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Отлично. Вот Вы буддист, но при этом утверждаете, что видите самобытие во всех явлениях, а потому до сих пор в сансаре. Кто же такие буддисты, которыми отрицается видимое ими же, но не видимое другими по невнимательности?
> Думать можно все, что угодно. Я вот думаю, что Вселенная бесконечна. Есть ли в моем опыте бесконечная Вселенная. Я так же могу думать о ком-то, что он гений. Есть ли в моем опыте гениальность? Что-то мы на разных языках говорим.
> 
> Прекрасно. Вы еще не постигли, что у явлений нет самобытия? Я давно постиг. Зачем Вы мне раз за разом повторяете истину, которую сами не постигли? В чем Вы пытаетесь меня убедить таким образом?
> 
> А кто же?


Самобытие не видят в явлениях, это невозможно увидеть, увидеть то чего нет. Омраченный ум цепляется за объекты, привязывается к ним, испытывает гнев по отношению к объектам, поскольку спонтанно наделяет их самобытием. Думает что объект независимо ни от чего существует, сам по себе. Если вы постигли что объекты лишены самобытия, Вас уже не должно было быть в сансаре. Вы обманываетесь, полагая что что-то постигли. Концептуальное приблизительное можно иметь представление, но даже это концептуальное понимание очень серьезная реализация, которой у многих буддистов нету. Учение об этом входит в сто тысяч шлок, на эти шлоки есть большие комментарии, как Вы думаете если бы это было просто постичь, нужны ли были бы обширные комментарии.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Думать можно все, что угодно. Я вот думаю, что Вселенная бесконечна. Есть ли в моем опыте бесконечная Вселенная. Я так же могу думать о ком-то, что он гений. Есть ли в моем опыте гениальность? Что-то мы на разных языках говорим.


Вы сказали в вашем опыте нет других людей. Я вас спросил у Вас есть поблизости люди? Вы думаете они не омрачены клешами? А Вы отвечаете, что думать можно все что угодно. Как с Вами можно говорить, не знаю.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> .Конечно! Все эти контуры внимания никак не объясняют каким образом возникает иллюзия боли именно в пальце, а не в мозгу - там, куда приходит сигнал о боли.


В мозге иллюзии не будет по определению. Мозг--это нейроны, они боли не чувствуют, а просто обрабатывают сигналы. Боль может быть только для сознания. Для сознания уже нет нейронных сигналов, а есть приятные, неприятные и нейтральные ощущения. Для сознания нет нервов, которые через позвоночник куда-то уходят, а есть "палец", "желудок" и др.

Легко можно объяснить _зачем_ так сделано: сознание должно иметь дело с простыми понятиями, чтобы можно было делать умозаключения: "Я ударил молотком по пальцу, пальцу больно. Теперь я буду забивать гвозди по-другому."




> Я должен был увидеть в мозгу табличку "больно" - а вместо этого просто чувствую боль в пальце. Мой мозг меня обманывает, превращая табличку в мозгу - в боль в пальце, и я не понимаю как он это делает.


Кого Ваш мозг обманывает, Вас?  Вы--это сознание. Как оно возникает в мозге, давайте разберемся, что мы всё про палец да про боль в пальце.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Омрачения возникающие в уме, все они исходят из неведения. Допустим Вас оскорбили, Вы чувствуете негодование которое исходит из неведения которое цепляется за свое Я как за истинно существующее, существующее само по себе. Когда этого цепляния нет, никаких эмоций отрицательных не возникает.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Отлично. Вот Вы буддист, но при этом утверждаете, что видите самобытие во всех явлениях, а потому до сих пор в сансаре. Кто же такие буддисты, которыми отрицается видимое ими же, но не видимое другими по невнимательности?


Доржик еще не арья. Он концептуально понял, что у явлений нет самосуществования, но пустотности не видит напрямую, поэтому у него сохраняется цепляние. Вот он и в сансаре.  :Smilie: 
Вы ж, Павел, тоже вроде самосуществования не видите, но поступаете иногда так, как будто оно есть.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Учение об этом входит в сто тысяч шлок, на эти шлоки есть большие комментарии, как Вы думаете если бы это было просто постичь, нужны ли были бы обширные комментарии.


Если честно, то я не думаю о том, насколько сложно постичь то, что мне неизвестно. 

А вот эти Ваши слова заставляют меня задуматься:



> Самобытие не видят в явлениях, это невозможно увидеть, увидеть то чего нет.


По этим словам я вижу, что Вы согласились, что никакого самобытия никем ни в каких объектах не видится.

Но тогда мне не понятно, что означают следующие Ваши слова:



> Омраченный ум цепляется за объекты, привязывается к ним, испытывает гнев по отношению к объектам, поскольку спонтанно наделяет их самобытием.


Не понятно, что означает "спонтанно наделяет". Что это за действие такое "спонтанно наделять" что-то чем-то, самому себе невидимым, ибо невозможно увидеть то, чего нет. Станете Вы спонтанно наделять рогами зайца? Станете Вы спонтанно наделять слона крыльями? Так что же заставляет Вас спонтанно наделять самобытием нечто при условии, что у Вас есть полная уверенность, что этого самобытия ни у чего нет? Что за спонтанность такая, как-будто Вы спонтанно вздрагиваете во сне. Вот тут я в полном недоумении и размышлениях. 

Я не наделяю ничего самобытием и никакого спонтанного действия, связанного с самобытием, в себе не наблюдаю. Как же Вы в себе такое действие обнаруживаете, как понимаете, что увидели в чем-то что-то независимое ни от чего? 

Вот Вы приводили пример в привлекательной Машей. Уверяю Вас, что Маша может быть привлекательна для многих, как и безразлична для многих. Неужели. если кому-то Маша безразлична, то он не рассматривает Машу, как обладающую самобытием, а если кому-то привлекательна, то наоборот? Откуда берется весь этот поток рассуждений о том, что привлекательна она именно потому, что кто-то ее воспринимает как нечто независимое? Уверяю Вас, что Вы не встретите ни одного человека, который скажет Вам, что видит Машу, как нечто неизменное, не подверженное старению и смерти, как нечто независимое ни от чего и ни от кого. 

Ну, и конечно же я совершенно не понимаю, почему Вы так не верите людям. Если люди Вам говорят, что не воспринимают Машу как обладающую самобытием, то почему за них нужно выдумывать то, что Вам не дано в непосредственном опыте. Почему своим измышлениям Вы верите больше, чем измышлениям других людей, если и Вы, и другие люди обладают сансарическим сознанием по Вашим же убеждениям?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Спонтанно потому что мгновенно и естественным образом цепляется за объект как за существующий сам по себе. Если Вас кто-то обзовет обидно, у Вас возникнет чувство прочного своего "Я", которое спонтанно в Вашем уме возникает, как существующее само по себе "Я".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так что же заставляет Вас спонтанно наделять самобытием нечто при условии, что у Вас есть полная уверенность, что этого самобытия ни у чего нет? Что за спонтанность такая, как-будто Вы спонтанно вздрагиваете во сне. Вот тут я в полном недоумении и размышлениях. 
> 
> Я не наделяю ничего самобытием и никакого спонтанного действия, связанного с самобытием, в себе не наблюдаю. Как же Вы в себе такое действие обнаруживаете, как понимаете, что увидели в чем-то что-то независимое ни от чего?


Павел, а на чём основано это Ваше убеждение "Я не наделяю ничего самобытием и никакого спонтанного действия, связанного с самобытием, в себе не наблюдаю"?  Может, наблюдали в себе, да потом забыли, а? Может, это и есть неведение?

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, а на чём основано это Ваше убеждение "Я не наделяю ничего самобытием и никакого спонтанного действия, связанного с самобытием, в себе не наблюдаю"?  Может, наблюдали в себе, да потом забыли, а? Может, это и есть неведение?


Странный вопрос к заявлению, в котором содержится указание на наблюдение. А предполагать можно все, что угодно, ибо для омраченного ума "всяко бывает" или "всяко может быть".  :Smilie:  Но я не любитель гаданий на кофейной гуще.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А кто же?


Его Святейшество Далай-лама
Практика высшей мудрости

Что такое пустота, объект этой мудрости? Пустота это конечная природа всех явлений. Она, например, не возникает благодаря сострадательной деятельности Будд или же благодаря деяниям живых существ. Все явления до единого, в силу самого факта их возникновения, пусты по своей природе. Сутра гласит: «Появляются ли Татхагаты или нет, природа и реальность явлений просто пребывают». Что же такое эта «природа явлений»? В комментарии Чандракирти на «Четырехсотенную» Арьядевы говорится: «Здесь „самость“ самобытие (свабхава) явлений, то есть их полная независимость от чего бы то ни было другого. Несуществование этого [рода самости] есть безсамостность». Таким образом, самобытис (самосущее бытис) отрицается, и именно отрицание самобытия и называется пустотой. Как же удостовериться в существовании такого рода пустоты? Хотя все явления всегда были пусты по природе, мы были неспособны постичь это. Понять, что значит «пустотность», можно опираясь на рассуждение в стиле школы мадхьямиков. В общем, истинная природа явлений, или способ их существования, и то, какими они предстают нашему сознанию, противоположны и противоречат друг другу. Хотя природа явлений заключается в том, что они не обладают самобытием, однако, в силу нашей безначально обусловленной приверженности концепции самосущего бытия, все явления, воспринимаемые нашим сознанием, кажутся обладающими самобытием, и мы представляем их себе именно такими. Поскольку, по этой причине, восприятие явлений нашим сознанием и подлинная природа их бытия противоположны, то наше восприятие явлений, как и наша приверженность такому восприятию, в корне ошибочны. В частности, ум, воспринимающий самобытис, это ложный ум, заблуждающийся относительно объекта своего восприятия. Поэтому нужно убедиться, что объект, воспринимаемый умом, тем самым умом, который до сих пор безоговорочно признавал эту ложную видимость самобытия, думая: «Это истинно существует», не существует. Как только объект концепции самобытия признан несуществующим, легко удостовериться в пустотности как природе бытия всех явлений, т. е. в отсутствии их самобытия. В связи с этим прежде всего важно установить, каким образом наше сознание получает ложное представление [о природе вещей]. Для нас поначалу все явления до единого предстают как обладающие самостоятельным бытисм. Например, когда человек думает о себе: «я, я», ему представляется самодостаточное «я», как бы не имеющее нихакого отношения к собственному телу, уму, психофизическим совокупностям и потоку сознания, отличное и совершенно независимое от них.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Странный вопрос к заявлению, в котором содержится указание на наблюдение. А предполагать можно все, что угодно, ибо для омраченного ума "всяко бывает" или "всяко может быть".  Но я не любитель гаданий на кофейной гуще.


Павел, а за свои наблюдения Вам же придётся отвечать. Карма не признает беспредела.  :Wink:

----------


## АлександрГТ

БТР



> Просто Вы думаете, что есть мозг, есть палец, есть что-то причиняющее пальцу боль, но мозг это что-то умеющее чувствовать боль, а палец - нет. На самом деле именно палец и чувствует боль. Мозг лишь переключает восприятие пальца без боли и пальца с болью.\\\
> Не надо ее объяснять, выбросьте эту иллюзию, оставьте свой ум в покое У вас когнитивный диссонанс. Вы слишком много думаете о мозге. Мозг это мозг, палец это палец, палец с болью это палец с болью. Нет никакой иллюзии.


Алексей - я обычный человек, ну скажем, врач, который никогда не задумывался ни над чем, кроме своей профессии и бытовой жизни. Однажды утром я треснул себя по пальцу и обнаружил этот вопрос, о котором мы говорим. Как врач, я знаю, что в пальце некому чувствовать боль и я понимаю, что чувство боли, видимо,  формирует мозг. Но как он это делает - я не понимаю. Я говорил со специалистами - они тоже не понимают этого.
Я задаю вопрос вам, и вы говорите:  забей, ты заморочил сам себе голову, на самом деле \\именно палец чувствует боль\\. И вообще - \\\Нет никакой иллюзии.\\\
Но я не могу забить и согласиться с Вами, потому что Ваши слова идут вразрез с моими знаниями и тем фактом что я явно вижу.
Я не буддист и не собираюсь вдаваться в тонкости понимания мира кем бы то ни было. Для меня все просто: боль я чувствую в пальце и как врач, понимаю, что так быть не может - это иллюзия.
Больше того, я, как врач, занимался исследованиями мозга и хорошо знаю его строение и функции. И я понимаю, что эта случайно обнаруженная мною иллюзия на самом деле есть альфа и омега всей работы мозга, потому что без нее человек не сможет сделать и шагу. И мне еще интереснее становится понять - как же это происходит? Понимаете меня?
Вы можете мне помочь разобраться с этим?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я говорил со специалистами - они тоже не понимают этого.


А кто специалист по таким вопросам?

И кстати, Ваш пример - не самый яркий. Интереснее рассмотреть проблему на примере фантомных болей.
Тут сразу понятно, что "болит" не орган, а его ментальный образ.
То есть все происходит в уме.

----------

Won Soeng (20.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, если палец не чувствует боль, то и мозг не чувствует боль. Вот Вы как вообще чувствуете палец, знаете о нем? А как Вы чувствуете мозг?

В уме конструируется представление о теле. Это представление - комплексное. Не нужно изучать для этого мозг, для этого нужно изучать ум. Ум состоит из множества представлений. Есть представление о мозге. Есть представление о пальце. О его состоянии. Где он находится, в каком положении, какие ощущения приходят от пальца. Поэтому боль не возникает в мозге. В мозге нет ноцицепторов. В нем даже собственно рецепторов нет. 

Поэтому боль Вы чувствуете в пальце, и при чем здесь как врач, Ваше предположение - что так быть не может? А как Вы чувствуете палец без боли? Здесь нет иллюзии? 

И как Вы соотноситесь с мозгом? В этом нет иллюзии? 

И что такое Вы? В этом нет иллюзии?

Все происходит очень просто. Представьте память компьютера. Определенная группа ячеек представляет образ пальца. Определенные ячейки в этой группе представляют ощущения от пальца. Некоторые из этих ячеек представляют боль в пальце.

Нет просто боли в каких-то ячейка. Вся боль целиком связана с восприятием тела, его конкретных частей, органов, тканей. 

Когда Вы качественно сформулируете вопрос Вы легко найдете ответ. Пока Вы просто создаете себе замешательство. Не задавая вопроса поддерживаете в себе чувство "что-то тут не так". Так Вы идите дальше. Где именно "тут"?

Почему для Вас мозг - не иллюзия, палец - не иллюзия, а боль в пальце - иллюзия?
Не знаю, с какими специалистыми Вы говорили, не знаю, о чем Вы с ними говорили, я так и не вижу, что здесь можно не понять.

Нет никакого объективного чувства боли. Понимаете? Есть признак говорящий о том, что конкретные органы возбуждают определенные нервные связи. Боль это непрекращающееся беспокойство. Само ощущение отличается тем, что оно обозначено как некомфортное. Кроме того, нервные узлы совершают рефлекторные (условно или безусловно) действия, но это не снижает интенсивность ощущений. 

Вы как специалист можете даже и не пытаться это понять. Вам нужно просто распознать ощущения боли как множество моментов сознания один за одним. Что происходит сначала? Что потом?

Самый первый момент сознания еще не содержит боли. Это только сигнал привлекающий внимание. Далее много моментов сознания, в которых сигнал не убывает, но при этом сопровождается отчетом о совершенных действиях по реакции на сигнал. Рука отдергивается, внимание сосредотачивается в зоне, есть безотчетные события, которые происходят на фоне и о которых приходит косвенный отчет - увеличивается приток крови (покраснение), лимфы (волдырь), есть события отчет о которых приходит сразу, например, появляется раздражительность (чтобы данное место оберегалось от разных воздействий). 

Я все никак не могу взять в толк, что именно Вы можете не осознать в возникновении и прекращении боли. Если до сих пор Вы не нашли для себя ответа в этих, довольно произвольных размышлениях, постарайтесь сформулировать более конкретный вопрос. Приведите пример размышлений, который приводит Вас в тупик (непонимание, Вы не осознаете, что дальше) или противоречие (сомнение, несколько возможностей, несовместимых, но логически возникающих одновременно).

----------


## Won Soeng

> А кто специалист по таким вопросам?
> 
> И кстати, Ваш пример - не самый яркий. Интереснее рассмотреть проблему на примере фантомных болей.
> Тут сразу понятно, что "болит" не орган, а его ментальный образ.
> То есть все происходит в уме.


Главное, чтобы при этом "ментальный образ" не превращалось в восприятии в "нейроны мозга". Потому что нейроны мозга - не болят  :Smilie: 

Похоже проблема именно в подобной проекции.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Денис Евгеньев



> В мозге иллюзии не будет по определению. Мозг--это нейроны, они боли не чувствуют, а просто обрабатывают сигналы. Боль может быть только для сознания. Для сознания уже нет нейронных сигналов, а есть приятные, неприятные и нейтральные ощущения. Для сознания нет нервов, которые через позвоночник куда-то уходят, а есть "палец", "желудок" и др.\\


Да, я полностью с этим согласен (давайте считать что я врач, как я написал выше в посте для БТР.




> Легко можно объяснить зачем так сделано: сознание должно иметь дело с простыми понятиями, чтобы можно было делать умозаключения: "Я ударил молотком по пальцу, пальцу больно. Теперь я буду забивать гвозди по-другому."\\\


Нет, здесь не совсем так все легко. Представьте себе, что мозг не умеет создавать эту иллюзию. Как я узнаю, что стукнул себя по пальцу? У меня в голове должен сформироваться сигнал со всеми параметрами боли - место удара, сила удара и тп и тд - примерно так же, как выводится информация на экран компьютера. Возможно ли это? В принципе да. Но если посмотрим дальше, то увидим, что абсолютно все наши ощущения строятся абсолютно так же, как эта боль в пальце! Мы их просто чувствуем, а не читаем сообщения на экране. Теперь представьте себе, что мозг перестал создавать эту иллюзию - человек мгновенно «исчезнет», поскольку все его ощущения исчезнут. Осталась только некая воспринимающая часть в мозге, которая смотрит  на некий экран, куда стекается и отображается вся информация о теле. Представляете какой громадный поток информации будет отображаться на этом «экране»? Для сравнения - оленя, например, мы узнаем мгновенно, но попробуйте сделать то же самое по его описанию - невозможно. Мыслимо ли действовать  в таком режиме? Нет конечно.
Значит, мы пришли к выводу, что эта иллюзия - краеугольный камень существования человека вообще, без нее он не сможет существовать. Именно она обеспечивает ту необходимую скорость восприятия - реакции, которая позволяет существовать человеку. Без этой способности мозга - человека (крокодила и тп) - не существует.




> \\\Кого Ваш мозг обманывает, Вас? Вы--это сознание. Как оно возникает в мозге, давайте разберемся, что мы всё про палец да про боль в пальце.\\\


О, это гораздо более серьезный вопрос. Как мы можем с ним разобраться, когда не можем пройти даже такую простую вещь, как боль в пальце? Я думаю, что боль в пальце - это кусочвек нашего сознания, и если мы разберемся с ней, то выйдем и к самому сознанию.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А зачем что-то обосновывать? Не верите Четырём Благородным Истинам, идите другим путём: шестеричным, девятеричным и т.д. Имеете полное право на правильное отражение несуществующего себя в чём угодно.


Можно и так. Однажды слышал, как один ринпоче, отвечая на вопрос, зачем обосновывать, сказал; «К примеру, для того, что бы эффективно практиковать дзогчен, надо быть, либо полным дебилом, либо обладать безупречным воззрением». Почему? Да потому что и для того и для другого Гуру – Будда.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> А кто специалист по таким вопросам?


Нейрофизиологи, психологи. Но они - не знают. 




> И кстати, Ваш пример - не самый яркий. Интереснее рассмотреть проблему на примере фантомных болей. Тут сразу понятно, что "болит" не орган, а его ментальный образ. То есть все происходит в уме.


Да, это все один и тот же вопрос. Просто пример с пальцем очень нагляден и я могу воспроизводить его вновь и вновь. Когда различные учения мне говорят, что все вокруг иллюзия и тп (я утрирую для краткости) то я не могу увидеть эту иллюзию. Я работаю, стремлюсь освободиться от омрачений, но я не вижу их, понимаете? А пример с пальцем позволяет очень наглядно их показать - вот они, иллюзии, ты можешь их видеть хоть по сто раз на дню.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от *Денис Евгеньев*
> Вот и хорошо, а мне показалось, Вы говорили о специальной относительной истине, "только для арьев".


Никакой специальной относительной истины нет, но Арья зрит ее напрямую, философ обычное существо, как результат непротиворечивого анализа, обычное существо, чей ум не затронут философским анализом, никак не воспринимает. Это если объяснять безотносительно к Пути. Если все учение воспринимать как Путь, то относительную истину как плод реализации Пути, имеет только Арья.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алексей - Вы все верно написали: весь я - это иллюзия, и эта иллюзия - критически важная для существования человека.




> Я все никак не могу взять в толк, что именно Вы можете не осознать в возникновении и прекращении боли.


Перечитайте мой 259 пост, Неужели там непонятно написано?

И еще - если Вам все так понятно, то выше я задал вопрос - сможете ли вы построить модель мозга, которая бы воспроизводила эту иллюзию сама для себя?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от *Dron*
> оно никогда не бралось в отражении, никогда самобытие не отражалось. 
> Пример: галлюцинация в виде русалки. Если посчитаем ее отражением, то вполне можем начать тянуть к ней руки с кулинарными и другими целями.





> если нет самобытия, то нет и познания самобытия= отражения.
> Достоверное познание является таковым только в соответствии с принятым в миру, а не потому, что является отражением независимых от него объектов.


Достоверно познанное отражение это:
1 не имеющее самобытия = взаимозависимое
2 не противоречит взаимозависимости = основанное, на непротиворечивых суждениях
3 объектное условие возникновения не противоречит принятому в миру

Если вы, секвестрируете определение до 3го пункта, то возникает видимость противоречие между состоянием ровного медитативного сосредоточения и постмедитативным. Интересно узнать, как вы предлагаете его разрешить?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как врач, я знаю, что в пальце некому чувствовать боль и я понимаю, что чувство боли, видимо, формирует мозг. Но как он это делает - я не понимаю.


Вот все, что я вижу в Вашем вопросе по существу. Попробуйте развить Вашу мысль о том, почему Вы считаете (знаете), что в пальце "некому" (ужас!) чувствовать боль, и почему Вы думаете (понимаете), что чувство боли формирует мозг (тут у Вас не возникает вопроса кто там в мозге формирует чувство боли)

Давайте разберем более широко. Ощущение положение пальца - Вы понимаете? Ощущение температуры прикасающегося к пальцу предмета - Вы понимаете?
Ощущение тяжести прикасающегося к пальцу предмета - Вы понимаете?

Вы не понимаете только возникновение феномена боли, или Вам непонятно возникновение всех феноменов сознания?

Далее, Вас интересует физиологический процесс отражающий умственные процессы в мозге или Вас интересуют непосредственно умственные процессы сами по себе, независимо от их реализации?

Вот Вы спрашиваете "сможете ли вы построить модель мозга, которая бы воспроизводила эту иллюзию сама для себя?"

Сразу вопросы: что значит "сама для себя"? 

Система, имеющая некую скоординированность все делает "сама для себя". Что в это случае не подходит под фразу "сама для себя"?

То же самое и с иллюзией. Что будет не воспроизведением иллюзии системой самой для себя? Приведите пример.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Теперь представьте себе, что мозг перестал создавать эту иллюзию - человек мгновенно «исчезнет», поскольку все его ощущения исчезнут. Осталась только некая воспринимающая часть в мозге, которая смотрит  на некий экран, куда стекается и отображается вся информация о теле. Представляете какой громадный поток информации будет отображаться на этом «экране»? Для сравнения - оленя, например, мы узнаем мгновенно, но попробуйте сделать то же самое по его описанию - невозможно. Мыслимо ли действовать  в таком режиме?


Вы правы, для того, кто действует "в реальном времени", не может быть отдельных сигналов, ему нужны образы. Но кто он, тот, кто действует? Вы заменяете его на обозначение "человек". А мне кажется, неправильно выделять центральную сущность. Действуют разные отделы психики, причем одновременно, каждый имеет дело со своими сигналами или образами.
Иллюзия центрального "Я" не имеет отношения к действию, это просто *сознание*, которое возникает, чтобы сделать наблюдение "я ударил молотком по пальцу". На этом уровне становятся возможны речь, логическое мышление и т.п.  Но действие "в реальном времени" управляется другими уровнями психики; еще до осознания его, как действия.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Давайте разберем более широко. Ощущение положение пальца - Вы понимаете? Ощущение температуры прикасающегося к пальцу предмета - Вы понимаете?
> Ощущение тяжести прикасающегося к пальцу предмета - Вы понимаете?
> Вы не понимаете только возникновение феномена боли, или Вам непонятно возникновение всех феноменов сознания?


Очевидно, что когда я обнаружил фокус с болью я, после некоторого размышления, обнаружил этот же фокус во всех феноменах сознания (об этом я уже писал выше в посту Денису Евгеньеву).




> \\\Далее, Вас интересует физиологический процесс отражающий умственные процессы в мозге или Вас интересуют непосредственно умственные процессы сами по себе, независимо от их реализации?


Меня интересует физиологический процесс создания иллюзии боли в пальце (давайте для простоты не трогать все остальные феномены, поскольку они все одинаковы).




> \\Вот Вы спрашиваете "сможете ли вы построить модель мозга, которая бы воспроизводила эту иллюзию сама для себя?" Сразу вопросы: что значит "сама для себя"? \\


 Это значит так же, как это делает мозг: видеть сразу реконструкцию действительности (это наша иллюзия) на основании входной информации. Он видит ее сам, а не показывает другим. И он строит эту иллюзию для собственной деятельности, сам для себя (давайте не будем углубляться в тонкости что есть сам и что есть для себя - помним, что я обыкновенный врач, не желающий вдаваться в тонкости восприятия мира отдельными учениями).




> \\\То же самое и с иллюзией. Что будет не воспроизведением иллюзии системой самой для себя? Приведите пример.\\\


Не останавливайтесь на этих словах - сам для себя. Я их написал как уточнение, только для того, чтобы было ясно, что эта иллюзия используется для себя, а не для показа кому-то, вот и все. Компьютер может создать образ и вывести его на экран - но это демонстрация публике, сам компьютер этого образа не видит, для него его не существует. В отличие от компьютера мозг видит создаваемую им иллюзию - сам.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы правы, для того, кто действует "в реальном времени", не может быть отдельных сигналов, ему нужны образы.


Да, это очевидно - без преобразования входной информации в образы существование человека и любого ЖС невозможно.




> Но кто он, тот, кто действует? Вы заменяете его на обозначение "человек". А мне кажется, неправильно выделять центральную сущность. Действуют разные отделы психики, причем одновременно, каждый имеет дело со своими сигналами или образами.


Вы затронули очень серьезный вопрос - "кто" тот, кто видит? Вы правы, употребляя термин человек, я сильно упрощаю. Но разве заменив человека на «разные отделы психики» мы стали понимать больше? Мне кажется что нет. Но это действительно очень интересно: "кто" видит иллюзию? Можем ли мы обнаружить "его"? Есть иллюитя, есть восприятие иллюзии значит есть и воспринимающий - так "кто" же это? Собственно это вторая половина вопроса об иллюзии вообще.




> Иллюзия центрального "Я" не имеет отношения к действию, это просто сознание, которое возникает, чтобы сделать наблюдение "я ударил молотком по пальцу". На этом уровне становятся возможны речь, логическое мышление и т.п.


Иллюзия Я не имеет, я согласен. Но разве мы можем сказать, что все сознание не имеет отношения к действию? Думаю, не можем.

\\Но действие "в реальном времени" управляется другими уровнями психики; еще до осознания его, как действия.\\
Есть бессознательные действия (сокращение мышц как реакция на боль), есть сознательные (сейчас я раскрою ладонь) - существует и то и то.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Главное, чтобы при этом "ментальный образ" не превращалось в восприятии в "нейроны мозга". Потому что нейроны мозга - не болят 
> Похоже проблема именно в подобной проекции.


Действительно, многие ошибочно полагают, что ум есть производное от процессов, происходящих в веществе мозга.
Такая позиция и есть материализм.

Между тем, ум - область nama, а процессы в веществе - rupa.
Ум познает процессы, а не наоборот, иначе придется решить, что процессы познают сами себя. Но это суждение возвращает к исходному: раз они познают, значит имеют ум, который и познает.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Действительно, многие ошибочно полагают, что ум есть производное от процессов, происходящих в веществе мозга. Такая позиция и есть материализм.


Здесь вполне можно запутаться в терминах, потому что понятие ума в буддизме и обыденном мышлении очень разное. Чтобы не путаться, не будем употреблять термин Ум. Будем говорить о мысли: Мысль есть материальный процесс в мозге.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

АлександрГТ, используйте, пожалуйста, QUOTE !!!




> Вы затронули очень серьезный вопрос - "кто" тот, кто видит? Вы правы, употребляя термин человек, я сильно упрощаю. Но разве заменив человека на «разные отделы психики» мы стали понимать больше? Мне кажется что нет. Но это действительно очень интересно: "кто" видит иллюзию? Можем ли мы обнаружить "его"? Есть иллюитя, есть восприятие иллюзии значит есть и воспринимающий - так "кто" же это? Собственно это вторая половина вопроса об иллюзии вообще.


Абхидхарма дает достаточный ответ, кто это: сознание, которое возникает вследствие распознанных образов и принятых намерений. Как именно, какими механизмами осуществляется восприятие, распознавание, решение--для сознания не существенно. Ведь сознание полностью обусловлено теми образами, которыми оно создано, для него нет никакой иной реальности. Поэтому говорят о недвойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего.




> Иллюзия Я не имеет, я согласен. Но разве мы можем сказать, что сознание не имеет отношения к действию? Думаю, не можем.


Непосредственно--сознание не имеет отношения к действию. Например, несколько раз я случайно ронял нож на ногу. Всякий раз "нечто" отдергивало ногу прежде, чем я осознавал произошедшее. Это не могло быть рефлекторным действием (рефлексы не настолько сложны), и в тоже время не было сознательным.  Для меня это было непосредственным доказательством того, что сначала идет действие, а потом возникает соответствующее сознание.




> Есть бессознательные действия (сокращение мышц как реакция на боль), есть сознательные (сейчас я раскрою ладонь) - существует и то и то.


По-моему выходит, что сначала действие (рефлекторное или сложное), а потом--сознание.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Здесь вполне можно запутаться в терминах, потому что понятие ума в буддизме и обыденном мышлении очень разное. Чтобы не путаться, не будем употреблять термин Ум. Будем говорить о мысли: Мысль есть материальный процесс в мозге.


С буддийской позиции ум не материален, и следовательно мысль возникающая в уме не есть процесс в мозге. Ум не имеет веса, запаха, цвета и т.д. Подобен пространству, способен к познанию, ясен по природе. Боль в пальце это физиология имхо. Она не иллюзия, вполне реальная вещь.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Доржик



> С буддийской позиции ум не материален, и следовательно мысль возникающая в уме не есть процесс в мозге.


Нет, здесь нет этой связки.
С буддийской точки зрения Ум не материален, да, хотя здесь требовалось бы уточнение, но в данном случае это неважно. Но мысль не возникает в Уме - мысль есть результат деятельности материального мозга. 




> \\Боль в пальце это физиология имхо. Она не иллюзия, вполне реальная вещь. \\


Нет такой физиологии как боль. Есть рецепторы, нервная система, мозг.
Боль, как и вкус и все остальное - именно иллюзия.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

То есть мысль это результат химического процесса в мозге? Тогда если родители были умные, то и дети должны быть умные. И похоже думать как родители. Поскольку физически дети являются продолжением родителей. Иллюзия ведь подразумевает то что того что воспринимается нет на самом деле. Если боль иллюзия то ее нет. Боли нет получается. Тогда ничего вообще нет. Ни радости ни боли, все иллюзия. Зачем буддистам стремиться к счастью если его нет.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> \\\То есть мысль это результат химического процесса в мозге?\\\


Да, электрохимического.




> Тогда если родители были умные, то и дети должны быть умные. И похоже думать как родители. Поскольку физически дети являются продолжением родителей.


Дети наследуют качества родителей, да - но ни в коем случае не копируют их.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ум конечно опирается на мозг, но не в такой степени чтобы мысли появлялись в результате деятельности мозга. Это должно противоречить многим вещам. Когда человек умирает, его ум выходит из тела и какое-то время может находиться рядом со своим телом и передавать через оракула какие-то послания родственникам. В тот момент никакого тела у умершего нет грубого с мозгами. Но он продолжает помнить и думать. Например, рассказывают о случаях когда умерший говорил где спрятал деньги. И когда человек умирает, тогда все прекращается для ума получается, но это тоже противоречие, поскольку говорится о перерождениях.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Потом когда человек перерождается иногда он помнит свои прошлые жизни достоверно. Того мозга у него уже нет, он давно сгинул тот мозг. У него уже новый мозг. Значит память и мыслительные процессы не зависят полностью только от работы мозга.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Доржик
> 
> Нет, здесь нет этой связки.
> С буддийской точки зрения Ум не материален, да, хотя здесь требовалось бы уточнение, но в данном случае это неважно. Но мысль не возникает в Уме - мысль есть результат деятельности материального мозга.


Но производное материи также должно быть материльно.
Значит мысль по вашей логике материальна. Из какой же материи она состоит?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Абхидхарма дает достаточный ответ, кто это: сознание, которое возникает вследствие распознанных образов и принятых намерений. Как именно, какими механизмами осуществляется восприятие, распознавание, решение--для сознания не существенно. Ведь сознание полностью обусловлено теми образами, которыми оно создано, для него нет никакой иной реальности. Поэтому говорят о недвойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего.


Да, эти все слова мне знакомы. И я даже могу понять их - умозрительно. Но, как обычный врач, я не вижу что за ними стоит. Поэтому я не вижу ответа на вопрос - кто видит иллюзию. Если ее кто-то видит (а в этом сомнения нет) - то значит этот кто-то -  материален так же, как и все окружающее. И я, как обычный врач, хочу увидеть физиологию этого процесса.




> Непосредственно--сознание не имеет отношения к действию. Например, несколько раз я случайно ронял нож на ногу. Всякий раз "нечто" отдергивало ногу прежде, чем я осознавал произошедшее. Это не могло быть рефлекторным действием (рефлексы не настолько сложны), и в тоже время не было сознательным.  Для меня это было непосредственным доказательством того, что сначала идет действие, а потом возникает соответствующее сознание.


Отдергивание ноги - это обычная бессознательная реакция человека на опасность, в этом нет сомнений. Реакции могут быть как сознательными, так и бессознательными, одно не исключает другого.




> По-моему выходит, что сначала действие (рефлекторное или сложное), а потом--сознание.


Нет, так не выходит, присмотритесь внимательнее к себе. Здесь нет однозначности.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Иллюзия ведь подразумевает то что того что воспринимается нет на самом деле.


Или нет, или мы воспринимаем не так, как есть на самом деле, то есть наше восприятие действительности искажено. Импульсы от рецепторов есть - но мы воспринимаем их как боль, в этом состоит иллюзия. в преобразовании импульсов в боль.




> Если боль иллюзия то ее нет. Боли нет получается. Тогда ничего вообще нет. Ни радости ни боли, все иллюзия. Зачем буддистам стремиться к счастью если его нет.


Нет нет  :Stick Out Tongue:  я думаю вы это невсерьез говорите, потому что это одна из самых распространенных ошибок в буддизме, считать что ничего нет.

----------


## Dron

> Достоверно познанное отражение это:
> 1 не имеющее самобытия = взаимозависимое
> 2 не противоречит взаимозависимости = основанное, на непротиворечивых суждениях
> 3 объектное условие возникновения не противоречит принятому в миру
> 
> Если вы, секвестрируете определение до 3го пункта, то возникает видимость противоречие между состоянием ровного медитативного сосредоточения и постмедитативным. Интересно узнать, как вы предлагаете его разрешить?


мы о разных вещах говорим совершенно. Я под отражением понимал не объект познания - отражение в зеркале например, а вид познания, такой вид, который якобы фиксирует существующие самостоятельно, а не по обозначению вещи, "отражает" их.
И состоит из неделимых моментов.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поэтому я не вижу ответа на вопрос - кто видит иллюзию.


А для того, кто видит иллюзию, для сознания, она иллюзией не является. Потому, что сознанию не с чем сравнивать. 
Это мы в рамках дискуссии назвали высшие психические процессы иллюзией, чтобы отличать их от низших.
Сознание и есть видение, больше некому видеть.




> Если ее кто-то видит (а в этом сомнения нет) - то значит этот кто-то -  материален так же, как и все окружающее. И я, как обычный врач, хочу увидеть физиологию этого процесса.


А уместно ли считать психический процесс материальным?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Есть такое что когда человек развивает шамадху, в его теле начинает циркулировать особый вид энергии. Когда его ткнут иголкой он может не почувствовать боли. Или когда бодхисаттва ходит по лезвиям хотя он рассекает ноги боли он не чувствует. На это похоже кажется немного. Хотя я не знаю как это связать с телом и умом.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ум конечно опирается на мозг, но не в такой степени чтобы мысли появлялись в результате деятельности мозга.


Давайте будем говорить на обыденном языке, ведь мы договорились, что я обычный врач и не знаю всех тонкостей понимания ума в буддизме. Мы запутаемся, если будем мешать в одно обыденное понимание ума и буддийское.
Мысли - есть результат деятельности мозга. Они материальны настолько же, насколько материальны в мозгу процессы их порождающие. Я не думаю, что здесь должны оставаться сомнения.




> Это должно противоречить многим вещам. Когда человек умирает, его ум выходит из тела и какое-то время может находиться рядом со своим телом и передавать через оракула какие-то послания родственникам. В тот момент никакого тела у умершего нет грубого с мозгами.


Мы говорим о мыслях, а не об уме.
Ум не может "выходить" из тела, поскольку он в него никогда не "входил".

В общем, мне не хотелось бы углубляться в это, поскольку здесь очень легко утонуть, а к ответу на наши вопросы эта дискуссия не приблизит.
Мы говорим о физиологии иллюзии боли, немного отвлеклись к мыслям, но давайте не будем говорить пока об уме, если это не станет необходимостью.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Потом когда человек перерождается иногда он помнит свои прошлые жизни достоверно. Того мозга у него уже нет, он давно сгинул тот мозг. У него уже новый мозг. Значит память и мыслительные процессы не зависят полностью только от работы мозга.


Вы говорите об уме. Памяти мозга и мыслительных процессов нет, но ум никуда не исчезает (это я от себя сказал  :Smilie: . Как обычный врач, я промолчал, поскольку ничего не понял из ваших слов)
Давайте в это не углубляться.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Но производное материи также должно быть материльно.
> Значит мысль по вашей логике материальна. Из какой же материи она состоит?


Да, мысль материальна. Настолько, насколько материальны процессы в мозгу, которые ее порождают.
Восприятие же мысли нами - эта иллюзия той же природы, что и боль в пальце, так мне представляется.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Если мысль материальна то тогда она должна обладать субстанцией и чем больше например желание тем тяжелее должна быть субстанция и у кого огромные желания они не могли бы просто двигаться как сказал Лама.

----------


## Aion

> Боль, как и вкус и все остальное - именно иллюзия.


Иллюзии бывают не менее реальными, чем всё остальное:


> Люди, потеpявшие pуку или ногу, пpодолжают чувствовать ее так, как будто она остается живой частью их тела. Один ветеpан вьетнамской войны долгие годы чувствовал, будто пальцы его отоpванной взpывом ноги неестественно скpючены и их сводит судоpогой. В конце концов бpавый вояка веpнулся во Вьетнам, нашел там место, где некогда "похоpонил" ногу, pаскопал ее и... pазогнул пальцы, котоpые действительно были скpючены. С тех поp  фантомные  судоpожные  боли  не возобновлялись. Дpугой человек хpанил  ампутиpованный  большой палец pуки в склянке со спиpтом, котоpая стояла в чулане. После ампутации палец никогда не беспокоил его, но вдpуг он начал ощущать холод в фантоме. Выяснилось, что в чулане pазбилось окно и склянка с пальцем оказалась как pаз на сквозняке. После того как ее пеpенесли в тепло, ощущение холода в утеpянном пальце исчезло. Еще один пациент, не подумав, сжег ампутиpованную pуку и... света белого не взвидел от жжения в  фантомной конечности.
>   Если любой человек может "настроиться" на морфогенное поле другого, то, значит, и фантомы могут чувствовать не только сами люди, перенесшие ампутацию, но и все вокруг? "Именно так!" - утверждает Руперт Шелдрейк. Он провел несколько экспериментов, в ходе которых выяснилось, что посторонние люди могут чувствовать фантомные конечности. Главным участником одного из опытов был американец Казимир Бернард, потерявший правую голень во время Второй мировой войны. Казимир дотрагивался своей фантомной ногой до других людей, и те... ощущали прикосновение. Во время другого эксперимента медсестра, работавшая в ампутационном отделении, настолько достоверно описывала фантомы своих пациентов, что создавалось ощущение, будто она их видит. Реагируют на фантомные конечности и животные. К примеру, потерявший ногу Джордж Баркус из штата Джорджия (США) поделился с Шелдрейком таким наблюдением: его пес никогда не ходит и не лежит там, где должна была бы располагаться ампутированная нога хозяина.
> 
> Морфогенетические поля и "поля сознания"

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Сознание и есть видение, больше некому видеть.


Хорошо, значит сознание. Что это такое мне, как врачу, неясно, но остановимся на этом пока.




> А уместно ли считать психический процесс материальным?


Конечно уместно. Повреждения мозга вызывают психические расстройства.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Если мысль материальна то тогда она должна обладать субстанцией и чем больше например желание тем тяжелее должна быть субстанция и у кого огромные желания они не могли бы просто двигаться как сказал Лама.


Я выше написал:
Да, мысль материальна. Настолько, насколько материальны процессы в мозгу, которые ее порождают. Восприятие же мысли нами - эта иллюзия той же природы, что и боль в пальце, так мне представляется. 

Лама не мог этого сказать в прямом смысле. Он, видимо, говорил именно о восприятии мысли.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Иллюзии бывают не менее реальными, чем всё остальное:


Да, это фантомные боли еще ярче (как раньше сказал Сергей Хос если мне не изменяет память) иллюстрируют иллюзию боли. Но поскольку в реальности этих болей человеку без ампутированных конечностей убедиться сложно, то проще говорить  о том, что мы можем наблюдать сами в любой момент - обычная боль в обычном пальце.

На мой взгляд в приведенной Вами цитате есть сомнительные моменты, но в целом они говорят о том, что человек не ограничен только телом, это не вызывает сомнений.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно уместно. Повреждения мозга вызывают психические расстройства.


Ну тогда и сознание материально.  Вуаля! материальная боль в материальном пальце, никаких фокусов и иллюзий.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, *мысль материальна*. Настолько, насколько материальны процессы в мозгу, которые ее порождают.
> *Восприятие же мысли нами - эта иллюзия* той же природы, что и боль в пальце, так мне представляется.


Ничегонепонимаю.
1. Мысль материальна
2. Восприятие мысли нами - эта иллюзия

Чем восприятие отличается от мысли? это та же мысль.
Если мысль материальна, то и восприятие тоже.
Тогда это не иллюзия. И как справдливо заметил предыдущий оратор, "материальная боль в материальном пальце", все на своем месте, нечему удивляться.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, а за свои наблюдения Вам же придётся отвечать. Карма не признает беспредела.


Это Вы так считаете. А я знаю, что за мои наблюдения отвечать Вам, им и нам.  :Smilie:  Это вопрос веры.

----------


## Pavel

> Иллюзии бывают не менее реальными, чем всё остальное:


Классная статья. Жаль в ней не хватает в качестве научных доказательств существования информационных полей вне человека многочисленных описаний случаев, когда медиумы и экстрасенсы находят пропавших без вести и рассказывают истории о причинах гибели этих самых пропавших по принесенной к ним фотографии. Такие случаи непосредственно указывают на информационные поля. А тут все больше о крысах, волках и лисицах. Хотя в то же время, когда о крысах, то выглядит все сказанное более научно. Может так и правильнее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от *Айвар*
> …Поэтому достоверным основанием того или иного суждения является непосредственный опыт (мысли и чувства), а если непосредственно что-то проверить нельзя, то люди ссылаются на авторитетное мнение, например, утверждают, что есть перерождение.


Долго думал, искал авторитет, мнение которого было бы абсолютным и не логичным, или он бы утверждал, что логику можно выбросить на помойку как не нужный инструмент, искал среди буддийских авторитетов, начиная от Будды Шкьямуни и еже с ним Нагарджуна, Асанга, Дигнанга, Дхармакирти, Буддапалита, Бхаговивека, Чандракирти, Шантидева, Атиша, Цонкапа.   :Frown:  Не нашел.
Покопался среди небуддийских и, ура!!! Удача  :Smilie:  нашел, оказалось, что есть единственный, признанный миром авторитет, находящийся вне пределов логики и не подчиняющийся ей – Господь всемогущий. Но вот беда, все буддийские авторитеты и примкнувшие к ним, не признают его как авторитет. В чем же дело? Оказалось, что их проблема, с точки зрения тех, кто отказался от логики, в том, что они не отказались от логики, надо то всего ничего, отказаться от нее и как только они это сделают, он тут как тут родимый.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Оказалось, что их проблема, с точки зрения тех, кто отказался от логики, в том, что они не отказались от логики, надо то всего ничего, отказаться от нее и как только они это сделают, он тут как тут родимый.


Нет, сначала он тут, а потом не надо отказываться от логики.
Потому, что иначе слишком логично получается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не останавливайтесь на этих словах - сам для себя. Я их написал как уточнение, только для того, чтобы было ясно, что эта иллюзия используется для себя, а не для показа кому-то, вот и все. Компьютер может создать образ и вывести его на экран - но это демонстрация публике, сам компьютер этого образа не видит, для него его не существует. В отличие от компьютера мозг видит создаваемую им иллюзию - сам.


Почему Вы думаете, что есть какое-то отличие? Компьютер оперирует данными, прекрасно их "видит", более того интерпретирует данные (обрабатывает их алгоритмами).

Вы наделяете мозг иллюзорной сущностью, которой мозг не обладает и задаете вопрос, откуда в нем эта сущность  :Smilie:  Так ее просто нет, это и есть точно такая же "иллюзия", как Вы ее называете.

Боль это информация. Так же информация палец, мозг, нейроны, рецепторы и т.п.

Информационный процесс абстрактен всегда. Но при этом информация в рамках любого информационного процесса и есть конкретика. 

Думать, что мозг помимо информации оперирует чем-то помимо информации - значит вносить лишнюю сущность. В мозгу нет другого "я", чем представления об этом самом "я". Нет никакого наблюдающего отличного от представления (информации) об этом наблюдающем.

----------

Pavel (21.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Восприятие мысли и есть сама мысль. Нет никакой отдельной от восприятия мысли.

----------


## Yoshka

> Думать, что мозг помимо информации оперирует чем-то помимо информации - значит вносить лишнюю сущность. В мозгу нет другого "я", чем представления об этом самом "я". Нет никакого наблюдающего отличного от представления (информации) об этом наблюдающем.


Только не надо забывать, что мозг не обрабатывает информацию последовательно, параллельно происходит множество процессов, и помимо нашей концепции "я", может быть еще десяток подобных концепций "я". Поэтому "я" за жопу и не поймать, остается просто расслабиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только не надо забывать, что мозг не обрабатывает информацию последовательно, параллельно происходит множество процессов, и помимо нашей концепции "я", может быть еще десяток подобных концепций "я". Поэтому "я" за жопу и не поймать, остается просто расслабиться


Параллельность работы мозга - лишь научная гипотеза. На самом деле в компьютере тоже происходит очень много параллельных процессов (транзисторы открываются, закрываются, и их в процессоре, в памяти, в мостах и периферийных устройства - миллиарды), при том, что команды процессором, в основном, обрабатываются последовательно.

Тем не менее когда мы говорим о теории дхарм, мы говорим о последовательных моментах сознания. Один за одним они рождаются и умирают.

----------


## Айвар

> Долго думал, искал авторитет, мнение которого было бы абсолютным и не логичным, или он бы утверждал, что логику можно выбросить на помойку как не нужный инструмент, искал среди буддийских авторитетов, начиная от Будды Шкьямуни и еже с ним Нагарджуна, Асанга, Дигнанга, Дхармакирти, Буддапалита, Бхаговивека, Чандракирти, Шантидева, Атиша, Цонкапа.   Не нашел.
> Покопался среди небуддийских и, ура!!! Удача  нашел, оказалось, что есть единственный, признанный миром авторитет, находящийся вне пределов логики и не подчиняющийся ей – Господь всемогущий. Но вот беда, все буддийские авторитеты и примкнувшие к ним, не признают его как авторитет. В чем же дело? Оказалось, что их проблема, с точки зрения тех, кто отказался от логики, в том, что они не отказались от логики, надо то всего ничего, отказаться от нее и как только они это сделают, он тут как тут родимый.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Очень рад за вас!
Просто логика незаменима в сфере деятельности относительной реальности, можно сказать что она является критерием достоверности.

Теперь перейдем к сфере деятельности абсолютной реальности, то есть откажемся от оценок и поглядим на мир с точки зрения, например, двоичной системы, + и - или 0 и 1. Как только вы достаточно хорошо усвоите этот «компьютерный» язык, то со временем  отпадет необходимость во всех так называемых метафизических построениях и ... у вас естественным образом возникнет вопрос: Кто это так долго меня (нас) водил за нос? - Вот тут уже дайте волю своим эмоциям! Вот с этого момента только по-настоящему все и начинается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему Вы думаете, что есть какое-то отличие? Компьютер оперирует данными, прекрасно их "видит", более того интерпретирует данные (обрабатывает их алгоритмами).


Никак я все же не пойму, о чем вы толкуете.
Что значит утверждение - Компьютер прекрасно "видит" данные, - и что это за кокетливы кавычки вокруг слова "видит".

Так видит или не видит?
А арифмометр тоже видит данные, которыми оперирует?
А бухгалтерские счеты?

БТР, согласно буддийской психологии живое (= имеющее сознание, citta) принципиально отличается от неживого в силу наличия фактора, называемого jnana. Это и есть видящая разумность, которая у человека есть, а в компьютере отсутствует. Равно как и в арифмометре.
И если в компе происходит некий процесс, видящийся нам как упорядоченный, это не значит, что он что-то там "интерпретирует". Интерпретирует пользователь, поскольку эта упорядоченность существует лишь в его уме, лишь для него актуальна и им вызвана к существованию.

----------

АлександрГТ (21.01.2011)

----------


## Yoshka

> Параллельность работы мозга - лишь научная гипотеза. На самом деле в компьютере тоже происходит очень много параллельных процессов (транзисторы открываются, закрываются, и их в процессоре, в памяти, в мостах и периферийных устройства - миллиарды), при том, что команды процессором, в основном, обрабатываются последовательно.
> 
> Тем не менее когда мы говорим о теории дхарм, мы говорим о последовательных моментах сознания. Один за одним они рождаются и умирают.


Гипотеза? Хм, Вы полагаете, что 5 групп скандх работают последовательно? Шибко сомневаюсь. Про компьютер согласен, так и есть.
Не понимаю почему параллельность процессов противоречит теории дхарм? Например, две собаки бегут навстречу друг-другу. Эти восприятия можно разложить, как и все, на дхармы, но эти потоки идут параллельно. Могут сливаться в один, могут разделяться на несчетное число. Разве нет?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Почему Вы думаете, что есть какое-то отличие? Компьютер оперирует данными, прекрасно их "видит", более того интерпретирует данные (обрабатывает их алгоритмами).


Алексей, обрабатывать данные и видеть их - это разное.
Видеть - значит создать и наблюдать цельную картинку из исходных описательных данных. Компьютер этого не делает по определению, мозг - делает.




> Вы наделяете мозг иллюзорной сущностью, которой мозг не обладает и задаете вопрос, откуда в нем эта сущность  Так ее просто нет, это и есть точно такая же "иллюзия", как Вы ее называете.


Я не наделяю - я констатирую факт боли в пальце и вижу только одну возможную интерпретацию этого факта: фокус.




> Боль это информация. Так же информация палец, мозг, нейроны, рецепторы и т.п.


Да, боль это информация. 




> Информационный процесс абстрактен всегда. Но при этом информация в рамках любого информационного процесса и есть конкретика.


Думаю, что и информационный процесс и информация всегда конкретны.





> Думать, что мозг помимо информации оперирует чем-то помимо информации - значит вносить лишнюю сущность.


Разве я где-то говорил, что мозг оперирует чем-то отличным от информации?




> Восприятие мысли и есть сама мысль. Нет никакой отдельной от восприятия мысли


Давайте посмотрим на это утверждение.
Мысль как материальное явление - это электрохимические процессы в мозге.
Точно так же боль, вкус, обоняние, зрение, слух,  как материальное явление - это электрохимические процессы в нервной системе.
То есть и мысль, и боль, и вкус и тп, как материальные явления - все они имеют одну одинаковую материальную природу - это электрохимические процессы в теле человека.
А что же восприятие этих процессов? Оно абсолютно разное. Боль - одно, вкус - другое, зрение - третье и тп.
Т.о. мы видим ясное различие между исходной одинаковой информацией (сигналы ЦНС) и их восприятием (боль, вкус...). Очевидно, что восприятие мысли не есть сама мысль. Восприятие боли не есть сама боль, и тп.

Скажите, Алексей, что Вам мешает просто сказать, что Вы не можете создать модель, которая бы работала как мозг (в части рассматриваемого вопроса), потому что не знаете, как осуществляется это преобразование от исходного сигнала к иллюзии восприятия?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никак я все же не пойму, о чем вы толкуете.
> Что значит утверждение - Компьютер прекрасно "видит" данные, - и что это за кокетливы кавычки вокруг слова "видит".
> 
> Так видит или не видит?
> А арифмометр тоже видит данные, которыми оперирует?
> А бухгалтерские счеты?
> 
> БТР, согласно буддийской психологии живое (= имеющее сознание, citta) принципиально отличается от неживого в силу наличия фактора, называемого jnana. Это и есть видящая разумность, которая у человека есть, а в компьютере отсутствует. Равно как и в арифмометре.
> И если в компе происходит некий процесс, видящийся нам как упорядоченный, это не значит, что он что-то там "интерпретирует". Интерпретирует пользователь, поскольку эта упорядоченность существует лишь в его уме, лишь для него актуальна и им вызвана к существованию.


Я не думаю, что это согласно буддийской психологии. Но такая интерпретация действительно бытует. Но я с ней не согласен. Джняна точно такой же фактор, как и все остальные, ничего особенного в этом факторе нет. В компьютере непосредственно такого фактора нет, это естественно. Но программа, которая может принимать решения, к чему-то стремиться, чего-то избегать - тем не менее возможна. И фактор джняна в этой программе будет реализован и будет исполняться в компьютере. Вы в это не верите, а я в это верю.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Но программа, которая может принимать решения, к чему-то стремиться, чего-то избегать - тем не менее возможна......Вы в это не верите, а я в это верю.


Нет ничего сложного в создании программы, которая бы стремилась, принимала решения, избегала и тп. Собствено говоря, такие программы работают уже сейчас - например, в автомобиле одна из таких программ обеспечивает работу системы АБС.
Но такая программа, как Вы, думаю, понимаете,  не имеет никакого отношения к обсуждаемому вопросу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет ничего сложного в создании программы, которая бы стремилась, принимала решения, избегала и тп. Собствено говоря, такие программы работают уже сейчас - например, в автомобиле одна из таких программ обеспечивает работу системы АБС.
> Но такая программа, как Вы, думаю, понимаете,  не имеет никакого отношения к обсуждаемому вопросу.


Имеет, хотя и ограниченное. Гипотезы об уме и сознании весьма мистифицированы. Но пока ИИ не создан - Вы все равно не поверите, что не все как Вы не могут взять в толк как же так может быть что есть ощущение пальца без боли и пальца с болью. Там где Вы видите проблему - для меня все предельно ясно. 

Разница между разными феноменами сознания исключительно номинальна, хоть Вы и не верите в это, пытаясь придать им какой-то особый смысл.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.о. мы видим ясное различие между исходной одинаковой информацией (сигналы ЦНС) и их восприятием (боль, вкус...). Очевидно, что восприятие мысли не есть сама мысль. Восприятие боли не есть сама боль, и тп.


А кто это мы? Вроде не бывало никого, кто одновременно у себя видел боль и сигналы ЦНС... Сигналы ЦНС (ну или внешние признаки боли) видны у другого, а ощущение боли принадлежит себе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не думаю, что это согласно буддийской психологии. Но такая интерпретация действительно бытует. Но я с ней не согласен.


Воля ваша, конечно, но я другой интерпретации просто не встречал никогда, ни в книжках, ни в разъяснениях носителей традиции. Впрочем, каждому вольно исповедовать тот буддизм, какой ему любо.

То есть вы полагаете, можно говорить о наличии в компьютере того качества, которое в буддийской психологии называется jnana, и при помощи которого живое существо "прекрасно "видит", более того интерпретирует данные (обрабатывает их алгоритмами)".
Если процессы познания в ЖС существе и в компе однотипны, в счетной машие также должна быть jnana.
А непрерывность моментов сознания - сантана - у него тоже есть? Кем переродится Ваш компьютер?

И кстати, Вы так и не ответили на вопрос, чем он принципиально отличается от бухгалтерских счет или от арифмометра. Они тоже "прекрасно "видят", как и компьютер?

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, все наоборот. В мозге нет ничего такого, а не в компьютере или арифмометре есть. Я считаю обычным заблуждением идею о том, что момент сознания является чем-то кроме чистой информации - набор факторов, среди которых нет ни одного особенного.

----------

Pavel (22.01.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Теперь перейдем к сфере деятельности абсолютной реальности, то есть откажемся от оценок и поглядим на мир с точки зрения, например, двоичной системы, + и - или 0 и 1.


вот как, оказывается, переходят к сфере деятельности (?) абсолютной реальности.

Мне больше нравится техника, разработанная в таких трудах как: "Алиса в Зазеркалье", "Королевство кривых зеркал", а также в гораздо менее известном тексте "Максим в стране пузырей" (да, именно так, злых мыльных пузырей).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> чем он принципиально отличается от бухгалтерских счет или от арифмометра. Они тоже "прекрасно "видят", как и компьютер?


Я бы таки сказал, что компьютер немножко отличается от арифмометра. Наличием памяти с произвольным доступом, прежде всего.
А программа на любом из рефлективных языков программирования обладает, скажем так, потенциальностью джняны. Будет ли эта потенциальность развита до уровня искусственного ЖС, зависит от сложности программы.
Пока что мир IT не способен предоставить Сергею Хосу весомые, грубые, зримые доказательства искусственной жизни.  :Frown:

----------

Won Soeng (22.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будет ли эта потенциальность развита до уровня искусственного ЖС, зависит от сложности программы.


Не зависит. Например, в арупалоке и в бардо нет вообще никакой - ни простой ни сложной - опоры ума.
Далее: ум создает себе опору в соотв. локе согласно карме. С т.зр. буддизма создание (точнее - возникновение!) ИИ означало бы, что некое сознание имеет карму для воплощения в данном электронном устройстве.
То есть творцы ИИ должны были бы не просто создать суперкомп, но именно такой, который будет пригоден для воплощения некоей сантаны, учитывая ее карму.
Чушь, короче, даже шутить лень на эту тему.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, все наоборот. В мозге нет ничего такого, а не в компьютере или арифмометре есть. Я считаю обычным заблуждением идею о том, что момент сознания является чем-то кроме чистой информации - набор факторов, среди которых нет ни одного особенного.


Тогда мы просто говорим о разном.
Категория "мозг" вообще не рассматривается в буддийской абидарме. Так же как категотрии "глаз" или "ухо". Вернее, рассматриваются, но в рамках Rupa: как набор форм, цветовых оттенков и т.д.
Все же, к чему применима характеристика "видит" - это область Nama. Она не не может быть отнесена ни к мозгу, ни к компьютеру.

Видит не глаз, а сознание, зрение. Думает не мозг, а ум.
В этом смысле мозг действительно не отличен от арифмометра.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Там где Вы видите проблему - для меня все предельно ясно.


ОК. Значит Вы знаете как создать модель мозга, но что-то, видимо мешает Вам сказать об этом. Думаю, мы уперлись в стенку позиции, проверять прочность которой нет необходимости.




> А кто это мы?


Вы, я, БТР, Хос - я полагал, что достаточно ясно показал разницу. Но видимо, это была моя иллюзия ).

Спасибо за беседу.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Например, в арупалоке и в бардо нет вообще никакой - ни простой ни сложной - опоры ума.


Точнее, ум там не находит компонента рупы.
А мы чем хуже? отключит модуль кармы модуль рупы от модуля намы, получит нама бардо и арупалоку.

Компьютер--не рупа, а универсум.




> Чушь, короче, даже шутить лень на эту тему.


Не требую, догадываясь о Вашей машинофобии.
Впрочем, попытки приравнять компьютер к арифмометру или рупе засчитаны.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы, я, БТР, Хос - я полагал, что достаточно ясно показал разницу. Но видимо, это была моя иллюзия ).
> 
> Спасибо за беседу.


Пожалуйста.
Когда поймете, что фокус состоял в смешении Вами умозрительной реальности "нейронных сигналов в голове" и чувственной реальности сознания, можем еще порассуждать.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сергей Хос;386101]Не зависит. Например, в арупалоке и в бардо нет вообще никакой - ни простой ни сложной - опоры ума.

Сережа, правильности ради замечу: у ума ясного света ВСЕГДА есть опора в виде наитончайшей праны. И в бардо, и в арупалоке в том числе.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Пожалуйста.
> Когда поймете, что фокус состоял в смешении Вами умозрительной реальности "нейронных сигналов в голове" и чувственной реальности сознания, можем еще порассуждать.


Думаю, я не совсем понял Ваши слова, что  с чем я смешал?

----------


## Айвар

> вот как, оказывается, переходят к сфере деятельности (?) абсолютной реальности.
> 
> Мне больше нравится техника, разработанная в таких трудах как: "Алиса в Зазеркалье", "Королевство кривых зеркал", а также в гораздо менее известном тексте "Максим в стране пузырей" (да, именно так, злых мыльных пузырей).


А вы думали, что это что-то заоблачное?
Отрубите им головы! - это ваша техника?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Думаю, я не совсем понял Ваши слова, что  с чем я смешал?


1) Представление о нейронной реакции на в мозге,
2) представление о материальной, осознаваемой боли в пальце.
По-Вашему, фокус состоял в том, что реальность (1) как-то вызывает иллюзию (2).
А это не так. Просто не надо было смешивать две реальности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Компьютер--не рупа, а универсум.


Но надоело Ему создавать программы самому, и сказал Бог: создадим программиста по образу и подобию нашему, и да владычествует он над компьютерами, и над программами, и над данными. И создал Бог программиста, и поселил его в своём ВЦ, чтобы он работал в нём. И повёл Он программиста к дереву каталогов, и заповедал: из всякого каталога можешь запускать программы,только из каталога Windows не запускай, ибо маст дай...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> [COLOR="Green"]Но надоело Ему создавать программы самому, и сказал Бог: создадим программиста по образу и подобию нашему, и да владычествует он над компьютерами, и над программами, и над данными.


Вы не поверите, всё гораздо хуже  :Cool:

----------


## Dron

> А вы думали, что это что-то заоблачное?
> Отрубите им головы! - это ваша техника?


у меня нет техники, расскажите лучше про сферу деятельности абсолютной реальности, пораскиньте тут лапши.

----------


## Сергей Хос

[QUOTE=Нико;386117]


> Не зависит. Например, в арупалоке и в бардо нет вообще никакой - ни простой ни сложной - опоры ума.
> 
> Сережа, правильности ради замечу: у ума ясного света ВСЕГДА есть опора в виде наитончайшей праны. И в бардо, и в арупалоке в том числе.


Я имел в виду, что не имеет в качестве опоры рупу, об этом же речь.
А нама - сколько угодно.
Дело в том, что утверждающие, что сознание есть проявление функций материи не могут признать существования намы без рупы.

Абхидхармики считают, что [поток сознания существ в Мире Без Форм] опирается на силу принадлежности к [определённому] роду и на жизненную силу… Поток сознания у существ Мира Без Форм не имеет иной, [помимо себя], опоры…

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пожалуйста.
> Когда поймете, что фокус состоял в смешении Вами умозрительной реальности "нейронных сигналов в голове" и чувственной реальности сознания, можем еще порассуждать.


+
Ум знает о боли
Ум знает о пальце
Ум знает о нервах и мозге
Ум знает о себе самом

Читта-матра! (все-только-ум)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> 1) Представление о нейронной реакции на в мозге,
> 2) представление о материальной, осознаваемой боли в пальце.
> По-Вашему, фокус состоял в том, что реальность (1) как-то вызывает иллюзию (2).
> А это не так. Просто не надо было смешивать две реальности.


А как надо было? Я обычный врач, я не понимаю о чем Вы говорите, объясните мне.

----------


## Айвар

> у меня нет техники, расскажите лучше про сферу деятельности абсолютной реальности, пораскиньте тут лапши.


 :Cool: 
Чтобы закончить с вами, отвечу: в сфере деяьельности абсолютной реальности в вас успешно реализуется ранее запущенная программа самоуничтожения, прще говоря, обычный местечковый вирус хамства (про лапшу).

----------


## Dron

> Чтобы закончить с вами, отвечу: в сфере деяьельности абсолютной реальности в вас успешно реализуется ранее запущенная программа самоуничтожения, прще говоря, обычный местечковый вирус хамства (про лапшу).


закончить со мной в теме, начатой с моей подачи?  :Big Grin: 
По делу- вирус хамства безопаснее вируса гуруизма. Хотя, в придуманной вами сфере деятельности а. р. вам никто не товарищ, по-типу челу-амфибия в океане также никто не товарищ.

----------


## Pavel

> Мысль как материальное явление - это электрохимические процессы в мозге.
> Точно так же боль, вкус, обоняние, зрение, слух,  как материальное явление - это электрохимические процессы в нервной системе.
> То есть и мысль, и боль, и вкус и тп, как материальные явления - все они имеют одну одинаковую материальную природу - это электрохимические процессы в теле человека.


Не совсем так. Дело в том, что все перечисленные Вами психические переживания - это не только, а главное не столько, электрохимические процессы, но и "электротехнические" структуры. Когда рецептор получает раздражение и передает мозгу поток электрических импульсов, то результатом этого является картинка, создаваемая вполне конкретной электротехнической структурой. Точно таким же образом Вы посылаете при помощи клавиатуры поток импульсов компьютерному процессору, а на выходе монитора обнаруживаете букву или целую картинку или даже полнометражный фильм. Вас это не удивляет, ибо таинства в виде некой неведомой, сидящей в компьютере сущности нет - Вы это знаете. А вот в мозге Вы готовы обнаружить тайную сущнсть, хотя работает он, как тот же системный блок компьютера с той лишь разницей, что этому "системному блоку" свойственно переформировывать свою структуру и менять свой программный код.

Вы, как врач, не можете не понимать, что все те процессы в целом живом организме, которые воспринимаются как эмоциональное восприятие переживаний воздействия внешней среды, - это биохимические процессы организма, вызывающие увеличение или замедление сердцебиения, снижение или повышение артериального давления, выброс определенных химических веществ, играющих роль катализаторов многих химических процессов, что влечет за собой кучу изменений в самом процессе восприятия, передаче и обработке поступающих электрических импульсов. "Картинка" или "иллюзия", о которой Вы говорите, - это реакция организма, которая воспринимается все тем же мозгом, это как экран монитора, который воспринимается все тем же глазом. Если компьютер снабдить чувствительным оптическим датчиком, в основе которого будет объектив, как оптический прибор (глаз), то компьюткер легко будет выполнять задачу распознавания образов (узнавать лица и выполнять заданные заранее операции-задачи с этими частями изображения) в фильме или последовательности фотографий, которые будет сам же себе и проецировать на экран. Компьютер в этом смыслке не делает ничего непостижимого, а мозг человека не делает при выполнении такой же задачи визуализации и узнавания образов ничего отличного от компьютера. 




> А что же восприятие этих процессов? Оно абсолютно разное. Боль - одно, вкус - другое, зрение - третье и тп.


Это всего-лишь процесс распознавания образов, который любой компьютер делает не хуже человеческого мозга. Компьютер тоже не путает "файлы с картинкой" и "файлы со звуком", которые обрабатывает должным образом по различному друг от друга олгаритму.

А вот человеческий мозг легко путает звук с изображением. Достаточно нервы от уха пришить к тем нервным пучкам, что идут от глаза и наоборот, как тут же воздействие звуком вызовет видение картинки, а воздействие светом вызовет восприяытие слуховое. Достаточно к руке прпишить нервы от ребер (стандартная хирургическая замена при трансплантации руки в случае сильной травмы), как на каждый вдох начинают сжиматься, например пальцы пришитой руки. Но продолжается это не вечно. В течении где-то двух месяцев мозг уже имеет достаточно информации о том, что происходит нежелательное сокращение мышц руки. чтобы переформировать свою структуру и привести в соответствие вдохи и отсутствие сокращений в мышцах руки. Учиться же (переформировывать структуру) управлять пальцами, чтобы они стали верно выполнять команды мозга, придется еще очень долга при помощи осознанных и неосознанных тренировок.




> Т.о. мы видим ясное различие между исходной одинаковой информацией (сигналы ЦНС) и их восприятием (боль, вкус...).


Одинаковость обнаруживается лишь в том, что все сигналы электрические. Но поступают они по разным каналам и различны по структуре (не забывайте о стуктуре), как от клавиатуре одинаковые сигналы поступают не так уж одинаково к системному блоку, а потому прекрасно распознаются и интерпретируются совершенно неодинаково.

Вы сами себе выдумываете таинство, где его на самом деле нет, а есть лишь незнание процесса.


 Очевидно, что восприятие мысли не есть сама мысль. Восприятие боли не есть сама боль, и тп.




> Скажите, Алексей, что Вам мешает просто сказать, что Вы не можете создать модель, которая бы работала как мозг (в части рассматриваемого вопроса), потому что не знаете, как осуществляется это преобразование от исходного сигнала к иллюзии восприятия?


Зачем же говорить такое, если таких уже созданных моделей вокруг Вас тысячи? И Алексей на работе такие создает, за что получает заработную плату. Попробуйте переубедить его начальство, что он создает не то, не приборы, которые выполняют те же задачи, что выполняет человеческий мозг и посмотрите, насколько Вам это удастся.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (22.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> То есть творцы ИИ должны были бы не просто создать суперкомп, но именно такой, который будет пригоден для воплощения некоей сантаны, учитывая ее карму.
> Чушь, короче, даже шутить лень на эту тему.


А Вы попробуйте понять, а не шутить, а главное перестаньте лениться, когда беретесь рассуждать. В суждении о том, что ум Сергея Хоса не может быть создан, а может появиться лишь сам собой в неведомые времена и в силу неведомо как сложившихся неведомых причин, чуши (глупости, незнания) больше.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ум не создан, не появлялся. Поток ума безначален. Нет начала. Настоящий момент сознания происходит из предыдущего и так с безначалия. И прекратить поток сознания невозможно. Нет начала и конца потоку сознания. Поэтому прошлые рождения бесчисленны и поэтому все друг другу были матерями. Не один раз были а такое число раз которое сосчитать невозможно. Каждое жс было друг другу матерью бесчисленное количество раз и  Вы Павел были мне матерью миллиарды раз и я Вашей матерью был.

----------


## Pavel

> В этом смысле мозг действительно не отличен от арифмометра.


Уже не плохой шаг к пониманию. Если поняли, что мозг в принципе не так уж отличен от арифмометра, то сделайте следующий шаг и поймите, что любое вычисление не так уж отлично от акта сознания. Что Вы так упрямитесь, чтобы не признать, что это самое "сознание", что совершает некие действия, называемые актами сознания, в Вашем представлении является ничем иным кроме как душой? Неужели Вы не видите, что любое доказательство того факта, что в мозге происходит что-то отличное от того, что происходит в компьютере, Вами сводится лишь к указанию на обнаружение одушевленности одного и отсутствия одушевленности у другого (живое/неживое). Ну нравится Вам наблюдаемую Вами душу называть сознанием - отлично, называйте, никто не собирается настаивать на смене эпитета. Но нельзя называть что-то, не понимая на что указываешь, зато в словах всех остальных обнаруживать чушь - глупо, т.к. типично для поведения глупца.

----------


## Pavel

> Ум не создан, не появлялся. Поток ума безначален. Нет начала. Настоящий момент сознания происходит из предыдущего и так с безначалия. И прекратить поток сознания невозможно. Нет начала и конца потоку сознания. Поэтому прошлые рождения бесчисленны и поэтому все друг другу были матерями. Не один раз были а такое число раз которое сосчитать невозможно. Каждое жс было друг другу матерью бесчисленное количество раз и  Вы Павел были мне матерью миллиарды раз и я Вашей матерью был.


Отлично. Предлагаю выпить за родство и единение.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Наливайте.

----------


## Айвар

> в придуманной вами сфере деятельности а. р. вам никто не товарищ, по-типу челу-амфибия в океане также никто не товарищ


Отнюдь, с удовольствием наблюдаю как параллельно нам и другие участники пришли к пониманию того что деятельность сознания безлична и сопоставима с программным обеспечением ПК. Ах, как не по-гуровски, как не романтично ... хотя от человека амбфибии у нас то, что наш ПК скорее водяной чем силиконовый.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уже не плохой шаг к пониманию. Если поняли, что мозг в принципе не так уж отличен от арифмометра, то сделайте следующий шаг и поймите, что любое вычисление не так уж отлично от акта сознания. Что Вы так упрямитесь, чтобы не признать, что это самое "сознание", что совершает некие действия, называемые актами сознания, в Вашем представлении является ничем иным кроме как душой? Неужели Вы не видите, что любое доказательство того факта, что в мозге происходит что-то отличное от того, что происходит в компьютере, Вами сводится лишь к указанию на обнаружение одушевленности одного и отсутствия одушевленности у другого (живое/неживое). Ну нравится Вам наблюдаемую Вами душу называть сознанием - отлично, называйте, никто не собирается настаивать на смене эпитета. Но нельзя называть что-то, не понимая на что указываешь, зато в словах всех остальных обнаруживать чушь - глупо, т.к. типично для поведения глупца.


Ну, Павел, это же разница в методологии, в самом подходе.
Я так вижу глупость именно в неспособности понять (= иметь опыт), того, что возможно мышление (назовем это психическим процессом), протекающее вне образов и категорий, покоящееся в самом себе, но при этом пробужденное. А значит свободное от принудительности со стороны процессов, происходящих в веществе.
Противоположный подход, говоря в буддийской терминологии, есть "воззрение разрушающегося собрания", основанное на представлении о том, что человек в его существе полностью тождественнен своей временной обители, собранию своих так называемых скандх.
Говоря словами Будды, такая позиция

как гумно пошлая, низкая, мужицкая, простонародная, неарийская, бессмысленная.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В суждении о том, что ум Сергея Хоса не может быть создан, а может появиться лишь сам собой в неведомые времена и в силу неведомо как сложившихся неведомых причин, чуши (глупости, незнания) больше.


Противоположным является суждение о том, что вещество, из котрого создается этот "суперкомп" "появилось лишь само собой в неведомые времена и в силу неведомо как сложившихся неведомых причин".
В этом глупости гораздо больше, ИМХО.
Прежде всего потому, что само это вещество дано нам в сознании как знание о нем.
Во-вторых потому, что это означает, что оно само себя познает, а значит наделено все тем же разумом, который отрицается.
Ну и так далее, по списку.
Диамат, короче, "как гумно пошлый, ... неарийский, бессмысленный".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда мы просто говорим о разном.
> Категория "мозг" вообще не рассматривается в буддийской абидарме. Так же как категотрии "глаз" или "ухо". Вернее, рассматриваются, но в рамках Rupa: как набор форм, цветовых оттенков и т.д.
> Все же, к чему применима характеристика "видит" - это область Nama. Она не не может быть отнесена ни к мозгу, ни к компьютеру.
> 
> Видит не глаз, а сознание, зрение. Думает не мозг, а ум.
> В этом смысле мозг действительно не отличен от арифмометра.


Именно, вопрос ума - не сводится к вопросу мозга. Но лично я полагаю, что ум можно смоделировать. Правда я еще не проверил свои гипотезы. Тем не менее то, что мне удалось понять об уме, свидетельствует об исключительно информационной его сущности. Ничего таинственного там нет, только онтология (отношения между собой разнообразных качеств). То внимание, которое есть ясный ум это тоже лишь феномен направленности на определенный информационный фрагмент и его связи, более ничего.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А как надо было? Я обычный врач, я не понимаю о чем Вы говорите, объясните мне.


Вы врач, у Вас для работы с болью есть анальгетики и т.п.  Зачем было говорить об иллюзии боли в пальце, не понимаю.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Не совсем так. Дело в том, что все перечисленные Вами психические переживания - это не только, а главное не столько, электрохимические процессы, но и "электротехнические" структуры.


Да, это очевидно. Но процесс создания чего-то в мозгу обеспечивается структурой, информацией и алгоритмом, а не только структурой.




> Точно таким же образом Вы посылаете при помощи клавиатуры поток импульсов компьютерному процессору, а на выходе монитора обнаруживаете букву или целую картинку или даже полнометражный фильм.


Нет, не точно таким же.
На выходе компьютера картинку на мониторе - получаю - Я. Нас двое: комп и человек. Сам компьютер этой картинки не видит. (Термин картинка - это изображение на мониторе.)
Мозг сам видит в созданную им картинку. Вы не видите в этом разницы?




> Вас это не удивляет, ибо таинства в виде некой неведомой, сидящей в компьютере сущности нет - Вы это знаете. А вот в мозге Вы готовы обнаружить тайную сущнсть, хотя работает он, как тот же системный блок компьютера с той лишь разницей, что этому "системному блоку" свойственно переформировывать свою структуру и менять свой программный код.


Я уже писал, что у меня нет желания обнаруживать какие-бы то ни было тайные сущности. Я просто наблюдаю, констатирую факты и делаю выводы.




> Вы, как врач, не можете не понимать, что все те процессы в целом живом организме, которые воспринимаются как эмоциональное восприятие переживаний воздействия внешней среды, - это биохимические процессы организма.....


Да, как врач и просто образованный человек, я это понимаю.




> "Картинка" или "иллюзия", о которой Вы говорите, - это реакция организма, которая воспринимается все тем же мозгом,


О, да, я думаю в этом нет сомнений. Удивляет только то, что все старательно избегают говорить о том КАК реализуется эта реакция, вместо этого наполняя топик многочисленными описаниями того, что к делу не относится. Вы не знаете почему так происходит?




> это как экран монитора, который воспринимается все тем же глазом.


Нет, выше  я уже (наверное в пятый раз) написал о различии между мозгом и монитором компа. Никто этого различия не опроверг, но снова и снова мешают эти понятия в одно. Почему?




> Если компьютер снабдить чувствительным оптическим датчиком........


То же самое, выше я писал о принципиальной разнице, которая не устраняется снабжением компьютера любого рода датчиками.

Павел, если для Вас так все понятно, то Вам тот же вопрос, что и Алексею, в русле Ваших слов: Чем надо снабдить компьютер, чтобы он почувствовал боль в пальце (нажатие на клавишу, например) так же, как чувствуем это мы?




> Очевидно, что восприятие мысли не есть сама мысль. Восприятие боли не есть сама боль, и тп.


Ну что ж, мы все таки к чему-то пришли. Хотя и не все с этим согласны, но это уже какое-то движение вперед. Электрохимический процесс в структуре и восприятие этого процесса - это разное, да.
Однако если Вы с этим соглашаетесь, тогда тем более тот же вопрос: Чем надо снабдить компьютер, чтобы он почувствовал боль в пальце (нажатие на клавишу, например) так же, как чувствуем это мы?




> Зачем же говорить такое, если таких уже созданных моделей вокруг Вас тысячи?


Знаете, мне не встречалось ни одной. Покажите мне хотя бы одну конкретную реализацию. Только сначала перечитайте какую именно модель я просил показать Алексея, чтобы мы не говорили о разном.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ничего таинственного там нет, только онтология (отношения между собой разнообразных качеств). То внимание, которое есть ясный ум это тоже лишь феномен направленности на определенный информационный фрагмент и его связи, более ничего.


Алексей... это очень глубокое заблуждение. Работа Ума (не мозга) - это совсем не те связи и отношения, которые вы осознаете. Если можно так выразиться, это дым от паровоза. Так же как боль в пальце - есть тот же самый дым от паровоза.
Мои пожелания Вам разобраться с этим.

----------

Майя П (22.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы врач, у Вас для работы с болью есть анальгетики и т.п.  Зачем было говорить об иллюзии боли в пальце, не понимаю.


Да, Вы знаете, то же самое мне "сказали и мои коллеги". Здесь на форуме я тоже читал эти слова неоднократно. Суть этого совета - забей, Сеня!
Я просто рассуждаю, Денис. Мне интересно и мне пока не хочется забить.
Если это и есть Ваш ответ на мой вопрос, то спасибо за беседу.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На выходе компьютера картинку на мониторе - получаю - Я. Нас двое: комп и человек. Сам компьютер этой картинки не видит. (Термин картинка - это изображение на мониторе.)
> Мозг сам видит в созданную им картинку. Вы не видите в этом разницы?


Господишакьямуни!
Да почему же ж картинку видит именно мозг? Почему картинка в мозге?
Нет в нем способности видеть. Нет в нем картинки.
В мозге--нервные импульсы.
У Вас--палец (и боль в пальце).
Где тут иллюзия, скажите пожалуйста, где картинка, где фокус?!

----------


## Майя П

> Алексей... это очень глубокое заблуждение. Работа Ума (не мозга) - это совсем не те связи и отношения, которые вы осознаете. Если можно так выразиться, это дым от паровоза. Так же как боль в пальце - есть тот же самый дым от паровоза.
> Мои пожелания Вам разобраться с этим.


Александр! Браво!  :Kiss: в Соседнем треде про сублимацию жуют тему, а вы тут описываете цель-смысл в 5 словах.....(сейчас на вас накинутся, требуя показать КАК вы получили такой вывод... :Wink:

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Господишакьямуни!


Вы меня рассмешили ))




> Да почему же ж картинку видит именно мозг? Почему картинка в мозге? Нет в нем способности видеть. Нет в нем картинки.
> В мозге--нервные импульсы. У Вас--палец (и боль в пальце).


Вы хотите сказать, что Я - отдельно, а мой мозг - отдельно от меня? Вы об этом? Мозг как компьютер, а Я как наблюдатель?[/QUOTE]




> Где тут иллюзия, скажите пожалуйста, где картинка, где фокус?!


Видимо в том, что мой мозг показывает мне картинку вместо импульсов... Как он это делает?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> (сейчас на вас накинутся, требуя показать КАК вы получили такой вывод...


Майя - да нет, мы просто беседуем ) А о каком выводе Вы говорите?

----------


## Майя П

> Майя - да нет, мы просто беседуем ) А о каком выводе Вы говорите?


Н-да? тогда продолжайте  :Big Grin: 
(единство тело-речи и ума)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей... это очень глубокое заблуждение. Работа Ума (не мозга) - это совсем не те связи и отношения, которые вы осознаете. Если можно так выразиться, это дым от паровоза. Так же как боль в пальце - есть тот же самый дым от паровоза.
> Мои пожелания Вам разобраться с этим.


 :Smilie:  И это говорит человек, который не понимает, как ум воспринимает палец, но не воспринимает боль в пальце?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уже не плохой шаг к пониманию. Если поняли, что мозг в принципе не так уж отличен от арифмометра, то сделайте следующий шаг и поймите, что любое вычисление не так уж отлично от акта сознания. Что Вы так упрямитесь, чтобы не признать, что это самое "сознание", что совершает некие действия, называемые актами сознания, в Вашем представлении является ничем иным кроме как душой? Неужели Вы не видите, что любое доказательство того факта, что в мозге происходит что-то отличное от того, что происходит в компьютере, Вами сводится лишь к указанию на обнаружение одушевленности одного и отсутствия одушевленности у другого (живое/неживое). Ну нравится Вам наблюдаемую Вами душу называть сознанием - отлично, называйте, никто не собирается настаивать на смене эпитета. Но нельзя называть что-то, не понимая на что указываешь, зато в словах всех остальных обнаруживать чушь - глупо, т.к. типично для поведения глупца.


Павел, вообще-то акт сознания совсем на вычисление не похож. Он больше похож на структуру данных. То есть, просто на акт обращения к каким-либо регистрам. Не важно, памяти или отображения состояния внешних устройств

----------


## Майя П

> И это говорит человек, который не понимает, как ум воспринимает палец, но не воспринимает боль в пальце?


Ум может не воспринимать "боль в пальце" и "собственно палец"... можно рассуждать про проводящие пути, задние рога спинного мозга и прочее....(афферентацию по принципу воронки..)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы хотите сказать, что Я - отдельно, а мой мозг - отдельно от меня? Вы об этом? Мозг как компьютер, а Я как наблюдатель?


А где находится Я-наблюдатель? И где находится картинка?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Н-да? тогда продолжайте 
> (единство тело-речи и ума)


а.... я и об этом умудрился сказать? ))
Ну да, слова тоже поодиночке не бегают...

----------

Майя П (22.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> А где находится Я-наблюдатель? И где находится картинка?


Я не знаю, Денис. Расскажете? Кто и как сделал картинку, кто и как ее увидел - м?

----------


## Майя П

> а.... я и об этом умудрился сказать? ))
> Ну да, слова тоже поодиночке не бегают...


а разве нет? :EEK!:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То внимание, которое есть ясный ум это тоже лишь феномен направленности на определенный информационный фрагмент и его связи, более ничего.


Чьей направленности.
Или по-другому: в чем содержится "определенный информационный фрагмент".
И главное - можно ли вообще говорить об информации "самой по себе" вне связи с тем, кто ее понимает или может понять.

Мы говорим: "В книге содержится информация" исключительно имея в виду, что есть некто, способный ее понять. Вне такого субъекта никакая упорядоченность не будет информацией.

Можно, конечно, возразить: целое организма воспроизводится на основе упорядоченности генотипа. Процесс как бы налицо: информация хранится, считывается и используется без всякого участия со строны понимающего ее субъекта.
Что бы сказал на такое рассуждение, к примеру, Васубандху? Думаю, ответил бы, что это все иллизия: настоящим носителем информации в данном случае является кармически обусловленная сантана.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> И это говорит человек, который не понимает, как ум воспринимает палец, но не воспринимает боль в пальце?


Да, а что Вас удивляет? Не понимаю я этого фокуса умозрительно, а "это" я просто вижу. Видимо, многого еще не вижу, раз есть умозрительные вопросы.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> а разве нет?


Майя - разве нет - что? я не совсем понял вопрос...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не знаю, Денис. Расскажете? Кто и как сделал картинку, кто и как ее увидел - м?


Но если Вы не знаете, я-то как расскажу, я даже не уверен, что понимаю, о какой картинке Вы говорите. Уточните, что за картинка, где она?

----------


## Майя П

> Майя - разве нет - что? я не совсем понял вопрос...


отчасти вы заново открываете закон взаимодейстивя тела-речи и ума....
или что головной мозг является дополнительным органом с т.зр. китайцев или 5 конечностью с т.зр. Чжудши.....  :Big Grin: . Можно сделать вывод, что вы неплохо поняли предмет медицины.... где то на интуитивном уровне  :Big Grin:  и сейчас проговорились... а логика не догоняет  :Big Grin: 
(интересно, такое встречаю впервые на БФ)
Возможно как хеллингеровская расстановка сработала.... удивительно

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чьей направленности.
> Или по-другому: в чем содержится "определенный информационный фрагмент".
> И главное - можно ли вообще говорить об информации "самой по себе" вне связи с тем, кто ее понимает или может понять.
> 
> Мы говорим: "В книге содержится информация" исключительно имея в виду, что есть некто, способный ее понять. Вне такого субъекта никакая упорядоченность не будет информацией.
> 
> Можно, конечно, возразить: целое организма воспроизводится на основе упорядоченности генотипа. Процесс как бы налицо: информация хранится, считывается и используется без всякого участия со строны понимающего ее субъекта.
> Что бы сказал на такое рассуждение, к примеру, Васубандху? Думаю, ответил бы, что это все иллизия: настоящим носителем информации в данном случае является кармически обусловленная сантана.


Направленность, это направленность  :Smilie:  Ничья. 
Есть книга, есть фрагмент в книге. Вот едет машина по дороге. Фары освещают дорогу и обочину. Есть направленый свет. Есть выхваченный из света фрагмент пространства. Чья здесь направленность?

Когда компьютер работает, у него есть текущая инструкция, прошлая инструкция и будущая инструкция. То же самое с умом. Есть прошлый момент сознания, есть настоящий момент сознания, есть будущий момент сознания. 

Чей это момент сознания? Ничей. Так же и инструкция ничья. И направление внимания - ничье. Из множества возможных феноменов выхвачена лишь часть их. Это и есть направленность. Все вместе они не дают ни устремленности, ни питания для нее. Обособление необходимо для неудовлетворенности. Сейчас это, потом - то.

Нет никого, кто способен "понять" информацию. Но есть информация о "понимающем".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, а что Вас удивляет? Не понимаю я этого фокуса умозрительно, а "это" я просто вижу. Видимо, многого еще не вижу, раз есть умозрительные вопросы.


Меня удивляет то, что Вы рекомендуете мне в разобраться в том, что не понимаете сами  :Smilie:  В чем же мне разобраться, если я Вам сказал - не вижу никакой проблемы?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> отчасти вы заново открываете закон взаимодействия тела-речи и ума....


Правда? ) Значит это будет уже второй раз за последнее время... 




> или что головной мозг является дополнительным органом с т.зр. китайцев или 5 конечностью с т.зр. Чжудши..... .


Вы не о том ли что у человека на один "орган чувств" больше чем это принято считать?




> Можно сделать вывод, что вы неплохо поняли предмет медицины.... где то на интуитивном уровне  и сейчас проговорились... а логика не догоняет


Гхм... ) Думаю, все немного проще... После того, как мысли перестали мне мешать, сначала я удивлялся, откуда я знаю то или иное, причем до момента вопроса этого знания нет, оно возникает как осознание вопроса. Потом перестал и принял как должное. Не всегда конечно так. Вот в случае с пальцем я ответа не знаю, но надеюсь его найти вне рамок - забей, Сеня, это сознание так работает ))

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Меня удивляет то, что Вы рекомендуете мне в разобраться в том, что не понимаете сами  В чем же мне разобраться, если я Вам сказал - не вижу никакой проблемы?


Видимо в том, что не видите - не проблемы, нет - вопроса. Я могу только сказать, что Ваше представление выше об Уме, как Вы его описали, - неверно. А с чем надо разбираться лучше наверное знаете Вы. Хотя может Вы просто слишком вольно описывали и у меня возникло неверное представление.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Но если Вы не знаете, я-то как расскажу, я даже не уверен, что понимаю, о какой картинке Вы говорите. Уточните, что за картинка, где она?


Картинка для примера с пальцем - это боль в пальце, как я ее чувствую, Чувство боли в пальце. Где она - не знаю, я просто чувствую боль, как факт наблюдения.

----------


## Майя П

> сначала я удивлялся, откуда я знаю то или иное, причем до момента вопроса этого знания нет, оно возникает как осознание вопроса. Потом перестал и принял как должное.


за такие вещи подвергают обструкции, пока Еши Лодой Римпоче не успокоил.... :Big Grin: , сказав что это все из прошлых жизней.... :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Картинка для примера с пальцем - это боль в пальце, как я ее чувствую, Чувство боли в пальце. Где она - не знаю, я просто чувствую боль, как факт наблюдения.


Ну по сути Ваш вопрос сводится к вопросу, откуда взялось сознание.
Буддизм от ответа на этот вопрос системно уходит.
Можете считать, что вот так, а не иначе предстают высшие психические процессы.
Кому предстают? высшим же психическим процессам, нашим средствам интроспекции.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Ну обструкции так обструкции ) Как сказал БТР - где-то там, в бесконечности, через пару-тройку кальп, все равно простят и дадут орден )




> за такие вещи подвергают обструкции, пока Еши Лодой Римпоче не успокоил...., сказав что это все из прошлых жизней....


Да, я помню эту тему о жутком наследии прошлого ... )

----------


## Майя П

> Вы не о том ли что у человека на один "орган чувств" больше чем это принято считать?


когда то проходила информация (кажется где то из дальневосточных анатомов) что в основании спинного мозга есть некая железа, которая рассасывается в течение нескольких часов.... и вы как врач понимаете, что долбить спинной мозг через несколько часов после смерти никто не будет.... ведь например относительно недавно были описаны надпочечники.... в силу их "растворения" после смерти.... человеческое тело очень сложно...
Как исследователь и человек, изучавший трансмиссию мозга(имеющий степень), могу сказать что там ( в мозгах) мало что понятно до сих пор.... и ближе всех к этой теме буддизм, точнее махамудра

(когда наблюдатель далеко, он воспринимает поверхность гладкой.... когда он приблизится - он увидит, что поверхность неровная.... :Wink: ).

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ну по сути Ваш вопрос сводится к вопросу, откуда взялось сознание.
> Буддизм от ответа на этот вопрос системно уходит.


Разве мой вопрос был адресован буддизму, а не конкретному человеку? Разве принадлежность буддизму ограничивает разумность человека?
Какая разница куда приводит мой вопрос? Вы сказали - не вижу проблемы, все ясно, я попросил рассказать что именно ясно, Вы в ответ говорите - у Вас вопрос сводится к сознанию, буддизм на эту тему молчит. Тогда мне так и остается непонятно что же Вам ясно?




> Можете считать, что вот так, а не иначе предстают высшие психические процессы. Кому предстают? высшим же психическим процессам, нашим средствам интроспекции.


Забей, Сеня? (с) Но мы это уже проходили. Если Ваш ответ: Жизнь такова какова она есть и больше никакова (с) - этот ответ мне понятен. Но я хотел бы все же разобраться, и если не полностью, то хотя бы уловить проблеск, понимаете?

----------


## Майя П

> Ну обструкции так обструкции ) Как сказал БТР - где-то там, в бесконечности, через пару кальп, все равно простят и дадут орден )



зачем? вам нужен этот орден? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет никого, кто способен "понять" информацию.


То, что вы описываете не имеет отношения к уму (и сознанию) в буддийском понимании.
Информация в уме - это и есть само ее понимание, только в этом смысле можно сказать, что нет никого, кто может ее понять.
Информация в машине - набор упорядоченных процессов, причем сама эта упорядоченность является таковой лишь с т.зр. постьтгающего ее разума.

В этом различие - в первом случае можно говорить об информации, а во втором это понятие не имеет смысла.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но я хотел бы все же разобраться.


А с какой целью?
Механизм сознания не зря защищен от "попыток вскрытия владельцем".
Там либо нет чего-либо понятного, либо понимание будет опасным.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> зачем? вам нужен этот орден?


Конечно! Разве Вам не нужен орден? )

----------


## Майя П

Есть тибетская поговорка "Ум начинает и всегда выигрывает".....
на самом деле ум был дан для обслуживания тела, но он обманул  :EEK!: , и встал выше тела..... это интересный феномен... например если тело больно, и болезнь не глубока, оно желает лечится через какие то виды пищи..... а ум, впитал наставление средиземноморских диетологов и говорит...."нельзя..." и тело не получив НУЖНЫЕ вещества заболевает.... вот ум и обманул свое тело.... :Big Grin: . Что в конце концов происходит с каждым....

----------


## Майя П

> Конечно! Разве Вам не нужен орден? )


одной бумажкой больше - меньше, у меня их достаточно  :Cool:

----------


## АлександрГТ

> А с какой целью?
> Механизм сознания не зря защищен от "попыток вскрытия владельцем".
> Там либо нет чего-либо понятного, либо понимание будет опасным.


Это ведь совсем другой вопрос, верно? И он мне неинтересен.
Я удивился, обнаружив что все, что я вижу вокруг и в себе - есть реконструкция действительности. Не на уровне умозрительно знания ,а по факту наблюдения. И мне стало интересно как это получается, вот и все. Помните с чего начался разговор? С верного постижения действительности - а о каком верном постижении действительности может идти речь, если мы (правильнее сказать - я, потому что не для всех этот вопрос ясен) не способны разобраться даже со своим собственным пальцем?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> одной бумажкой больше - меньше, у меня их достаточно


О, нет )) Бумажки - мусор, но орден! Это совсем другое. У Вас есть - орден? Хотели бы Вы его иметь? Вы понимаете о чем я?

Хотя ладно, забыли, это меня немного повело в сторону шуток.. ))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это ведь совсем другой вопрос, верно? И он мне неинтересен.
> Я удивился, обнаружив что все, что я вижу вокруг и в себе - есть реконструкция действительности. Не на уровне умозрительно знания ,а по факту наблюдения. И мне стало интересно как это получается, вот и все. Помните с чего начался разговор? С верного постижения действительности - а о каком верном постижении действительности может идти речь, если мы (правильнее сказать - я, потому что не для всех этот вопрос ясен) не способны разобраться даже со своим собственным пальцем?


Если всё, что мы познаем--реконструкция действительности, то действительность ... ?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Если всё, что мы познаем--реконструкция действительности, то действительность ... ?


Что - действительность?

----------


## Нико

> Что - действительность?


Вот об этом-то и нужно задуматься... Читаю этот тред, и что-то ничего не понимаю. Обмен бессмысленными сообщениями. ИМХО!

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, вообще-то акт сознания совсем на вычисление не похож. Он больше похож на структуру данных. То есть, просто на акт обращения к каким-либо регистрам. Не важно, памяти или отображения состояния внешних устройств


Итак, Вы считаете, что акт сознания совсем не похож на вычисление. Но Вас же никто не неволит в работе арифмометра видеть именно вычисление. Как бы попроще объяснить мою мысль, можно и в волевом устремлении растения к самосохранению не увидеть ничего похожего на сознание, но увидеть похожее на сознание в симбиозе гриба, и водоросли. Когда я говорил, что понимаю аналогию арифмометра и мозга. я указывал не на то, что обнаруживаю схожесть в структуре, а схожесть по сути в материальной конструкции, обладающей функцией реализации алгоритма. Когда я говорил о схожести процесса вычисления с процессом формирования акта сознания, то указывал лишь на сущностное сходство в том, что результатом действия арифмометра, как и результатом работы мозга, является не материальный продукт - решение, значение, "мысль", т.е. то, что нами именно как нематериальное воспринимается, т.е. придается полученному образу результата не материальное значение. Каков же алгоритм работы арифмометра в сравнении с алгноритмом мозга, не имеет никакого значения. Важно, что одному исследуемому объекту МЫ придаем значение материального, а другому - МЫ придаем значение нематериального. 

Сама же совокупность единой "структуры" арифмометра, его действий и результатов ничем не отличима от единой совокупности мозга, его действий и результатов. Нет не только нужды, но и возможности обнаружить что-то в мозге-действии-результате, чего не удается обнаружить в арифмометре-действии-результате. Что нарисуем (образы каких процессов и структур), то потом и распознаем. Арифмометр - примитивная модель работы ума, решающего простую вычислительную задачу, из которой выброшены процессы по формированию и распознаванию чисел. Точно так же, как у тех, кто видит в уме первородную сущность, выброшены из модели процессы по формированию этого самого образа "ясного света", который просто признается, как и у арифмометра числа, существовавшим безначально и лежащим в основе рассматриваемых процессов.

----------


## Pavel

> Да, а что Вас удивляет? Не понимаю я этого фокуса умозрительно, а "это" я просто вижу. Видимо, многого еще не вижу, раз есть умозрительные вопросы.


Да, обманываете - не видите Вы никакого "это". Я уже, как биолог врачу, приводил Вам пример того, как хирургически перешивают нервы от глаза к уху и наоборот. И Вот то, что Вы вижели, теперь Вы слышите, а то, что слышали, теперь видите. Причем в увиденном и услышанном нет никакой звуковой или зрительной внятной картинки, пока мозг не приведет перереструктуризацию своей "схемы", чтобы начать формировать что-то узнаваемое и воспринимаемое как имеющие границы объекты. 

Рука станет "дышать", если поменять местами сигналы от ребер и мышц пальцев - это медицинский факт. Так какой палец и когда ваш мозг обнаруживает как иллюзию? Никаких иллюзий - все ощущения от пальца становятся адкватны ощущениям от ребер. Однако. глаз видит, что картинка не полезна и должна быть исправлена. Вот схема и медленно перестраивается, чтобы прийти в соответствие с воспринимаемой дейстительностью, т.е. с некой ранее уже сформированной картинкой совершенно другого масштаба и другой детализации восприятия.

Чтобы понять, что никакой иллюзии, о которой Вы говорите, нет ни в уме, ни в мозге, попробуйте ребенку в возрасте 3 лет растолковать, что такое иллюзия и проверьте его усвоение данного образа на простых тестах. Не получится, потому как "база" набор ранее усвоенных образов, необходимых для возникновения образа иллюзии, у ребенка еще не сформирован. С ребенком более раннего возраста (новорожденным) Вы лекго поставите эксперимент по распознаванию боли в пальце и убедитесь, что он еще не локализует ни палец, ни боль так же, как Вы. Поэтому не выдумывайте, а просто наблюдайте и анализируйте, сохраняя сосредоточенность на объекте наблюдения, а не улетая в фантазиях то к одним, то к другим уже сформировавшимся у Вас идеям (психическим образам, объектам).

----------

Won Soeng (23.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> То, что вы описываете не имеет отношения к уму (и сознанию) в буддийском понимании.


Сергей, ну что за аргументация такая...  :Smilie:  Будьте последовательны. Согласно Вашим же утверждениям нет никакого буддистского понимания без Вашего субъективного ума. Мой же субъективный ум говорит мне, что в Вашем представлении о уме как о "ясном свете", который безначально лежит в основе всей психической деятельности, нет ничего буддийского, ибо такое представление противоречит анатмаваде - основе основ буддизма. И что, будем обмениваться такими представлениями - что и кому даст?




> Информация в уме - это и есть само ее понимание, только в этом смысле можно сказать, что нет никого, кто может ее понять.


Хорошо. Давайте рассмотрим все-таки более простой пример с арифмометром. 

Часто буддисты обосновывают наличие некого ума где-то и как-то отдельно от мозга или физического тела исключительно тем, что ум не обнаруживается в мозге как некая структура, однако обнаруживается как сущность самим этим умом. Так давайте рассмотрим арифмометр. 

Вот в арифмометре реализованы алгоритмы вычислений (самых разнообразных). Алгоритм, как Вы это надеюсь понимаете, не является материальной сущностью, а исключительно является умственным элементом. Так покажите мне, где в арифмометре при его детальном рассмотрении обнаруживаются алгоритмы сложения, вычитания, округления, умножения....? Если таковые в нем не обнаруживаются, то покажите (докажите), что оперирует этими алгоритмами ум пользователя арифмометром, а не сам арифмометр, ум пользователя которым воспринимает лишь результат вычислений (лишь узнает числа).

----------


## Pavel

> Я удивился, обнаружив что все, что я вижу вокруг и в себе - есть реконструкция действительности. Не на уровне умозрительно знания ,а по факту наблюдения. И мне стало интересно как это получается, вот и все.


Все это получается как факт взаимодействия различных структур человеческого тела, в которых реализованы алгоритмы формирования тела, алгоритмы восприятия действительности, алгоритмы реакции, способные обеспечить безопасность (сохранность) данной формы тела в поколениях. Читайте Дарвина. Может быть, как врачу, так будет понятнее?




> Помните с чего начался разговор? С верного постижения действительности - а о каком верном постижении действительности может идти речь, если мы (правильнее сказать - я, потому что не для всех этот вопрос ясен) не способны разобраться даже со своим собственным пальцем?


Слава Богу, вернулись к цели вопроса. Так вот "верное постижение действительности" не может рассматриваться на уровне индивидуального Я. На этом уровне может рассматриваться лишь субъективное суждение. Так, что пока Вы ищете в себе лично некий процесс или структуру, порождающие верное постижение действительности, Вы обречены на неудачу. Вот Вы и поражаетесь: "Ничего кроме иллюзий не обнаруживаю, а как же быть с проверкой верности?". Вернитесь к Дарвину и поверните свой взгляд на ум как на явление, не обладающее свойством индивидуальности (личностности). Тут же все встанет на свои места. А так лишь дойдете до обнаружения в себе души, как первооосновы постижения и других психических процессов, а потом прилепитесь к какой-нибудь церкви (религии).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если таковые в нем не обнаруживаются, то покажите (докажите), что оперирует этими алгоритмами ум пользователя арифмометром, а не сам арифмометр, ум пользователя которым воспринимает лишь результат вычислений (лишь узнает числа).


А как Вы вообще узнаете, что вычисление совершено и результат получен?

----------


## Pavel

> А как Вы вообще узнаете, что вычисление совершено и результат получен?


Сергей, Вы же понимаете, что вопрос "как?" может быть задан бесконечное количесво раз... Узнаю я о том, что вычисление совершено точно так же, как узнаю друга Колю. Узнаю я, что результат получен, точно так же, как узнаю подругу Олю. Любой психофизический процесс достаточно однообразен и понятен. В любом самом простом исследуемом объекте обнаруживается чудо в основе - неизведанное, т.е. неопознанное, достаточно начать до бесконечности, а главное бесцельно (без определенности в целеполагании), начать задавать вопрос "как?".

Как у Вас бильярдный шар проходит через лузу? А как луза пропускает сквозь себя бильярдный шар? А они действуют совместно или порознь?

Вы ушли от ответа на вопрос: "Где в арифмометре реализованы алгоритмы разнообразных вычислений?". Вопрос не риторический и в точности копирует вопрос о реализации ума в человеке.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нет ничего буддийского, ибо такое представление противоречит анатмаваде - основе основ буддизма.


Да что уж эдак лозунгами-то размахивать?
Вы уверены, что Вас есть отчетливое понимание доктрины анатмавады в буддизме? при том еще, что оно разное в разных школах, но даже радикальные тхеравадины, из представленных на этом форуме, худо-бедно наму от рупы (ум от шляпы) отлтчают.
Мне вообще по-прежнему кажется, что Ваше воззрение в этой классификации - это локаята, с которой буддизм полемизировал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы ушли от ответа на вопрос: "Где в арифмометре реализованы алгоритмы разнообразных вычислений?". Вопрос не риторический и в точности копирует вопрос о реализации ума в человеке.


Нигде, поскольку они реализованы в уме. Можно ведь и на пальцах считать, принцип тот же самый.
Вот Вы загнули один палец и спрашиваете: "Где в пальце реализовано число один?" Загнули второй и спрашиваете: "Где в пальцах реализован алгоритм сложения?"
Глупость просто, только и всего.

----------


## Pavel

> Да что уж эдак лозунгами-то размахивать?
> Вы уверены, что Вас есть отчетливое понимание доктрины анатмавады в буддизме?.


 :Smilie:  А это не лозунг? Важно, что Вы уверены, что буддизм существует лишь в Вашем индивидуальном (субъективном) уме, а потому каким-бы ни был этот самый буддизм, он именно таков, каков он в этом индивидуальном уме. А следовательно любая полемика может лдогически свестись не к вопросу о правильности, а к утверждению правильности. Вы уверены, что Вы понимаете правильно, а я уверен, что Вы вовсе не понимаете. Какие вопросы могут возникнуть, если "буддизм" - это иллюзия созданная ясным светом.  :Smilie: 

Ладно, уходите от вопроса об обнаружении алгоритма в арифмометре, тогда задам вопрос на буддийском языке:

Ваш персональный ясный свет чем-то отличен от моего персонального ясного света? 

Поясню, почему спрашиваю. Вы раз за разом декларируете, что источником любого суждения как правильного, так и не правильного, является ум, который есть необусловленный ясный свет. Однако я вижу, что Ваш ум от моего отличен в том,ю что я могу распознать своих друзей Колю и Олю, а Ваш ум этого не может. Значит, делаю я вывод, Ваш ясный свет, он же ум, либо отличен от моего в чем-то, либо вообще не участвует как основа (не обусловливает результат) в тех умственных процессах, которые мы рассматриваем, например процесс узнавания Коли и Оли как моих друзей, узнавание окончания вычеслительного процесса в арифмометре, узнавание арифмометра или шляпы, узнавание ума и его отсутствия, узнавания умного и глупого.

Так отличен Ваш ум от моего или нет? Если отличен, то чем?

----------


## Pavel

> Нигде, поскольку они реализованы в уме. Можно ведь и на пальцах считать, принцип тот же самый.
> Вот Вы загнули один палец и спрашиваете: "Где в пальце реализовано число один?" Загнули второй и спрашиваете: "Где в пальцах реализован алгоритм сложения?"
> Глупость просто, только и всего.


Верно, глупость. Вот я Вам и показываю, что поиск нематериальной сущности на уровне материи - глупость, а потому не стоит искать ум как нематериальную сущность на уровне материального биологического индивида - особи. А Вы ум все время именно на этом уровне обнаруживаете - в себе и ником/ничем ином. А ведь я Вам ясно показываю, что алгоритм в арифмометре обнаруживается, т.е. конкретное проявление математического ума.

 А себя как отличаете от меня? Не ответите - посчитаю, что не отличаете себя от шляпы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Вот об этом-то и нужно задуматься... Читаю этот тред, и что-то ничего не понимаю.


Практикуйте Манжушри

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А себя как отличаете от меня? Не ответите - посчитаю, что не отличаете себя от шляпы.


Вопрос сводится вот к чему: "Каковы у меня основания полагать, что Ваши сообщения на форуме не созданы компьютерным ботом?"
Ну во-первых, это не прямое знание, а умозаключение.
А как оно осуществляется очень хорошо проанализировано с буддийской позиции в классической работе, на которую здесь уже неоднократно ссылались. Не поленитесь, прочтите. Хотя бы для того, чтобы не делать поверхностных заявлений про анатмаваду в буддизме.
Суть там сводится к тому, что я (1) наблюдаю Ваши действия как отличные от своих; (2) в них содержится информация, которую мой ум может проинтерпретировать. Следовательно, она возникла в потоке сознания, отличном от моего, но подобном тому, который я наблюдаю в себе, то есть в волящем.
Поэтому данное рассуждение, помио прочего, предполагает наличие свободной воли, поскольку причина Ваших действий не во мне, не в моем потоке сознания.
С арифмометром все иначе: он не создает никакой причины, отличной от меня. Так же и стохастический процесс, например, датчик случайных чисел.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел - у меня нет желания обсуждать сложные и неоднозначные вопросы, когда Вы не отвечаете на простые вопросы. Спасибо.
Что касается Дарвина, то чтобы убедиться в ошибочности приписываемых ему воззрений, Вы можете попробовать сами себе ответить на вопрос: Любое полезное изменение организма есть величина квантованная. Каков механизм формирования изменения внутри кванта? Я обсуждать этот вопрос не буду, просто ответьте себе, если будет желание.

Майя, однако Вы были правы насчет "недогоняю" )
Набрасывал вчера схемку работы мозга, вроде все на месте, но чего-то все время не хватало. И так и эдак - есть какая-то дырка, а какая - не пойму. А сегодня когда ехал вспомнил Ваши слова о единстве - и недостающая часть сама проявилась в картинке ))
Так что - моя благодарность за помощь!

----------

Майя П (23.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Набрасывал вчера схемку работы мозга, вроде все на месте, но чего-то все время не хватало. И так и эдак - есть какая-то дырка, а какая - не пойму. А сегодня когда ехал вспомнил Ваши слова о единстве - и недостающая часть сама проявилась в картинке ))
> Так что - моя благодарность за помощь!


Так и в Библии сказано: сначало было СЛОВО  :Big Grin: , то бишь энергия, которая и объединяет... :Stick Out Tongue: .. и без нее родимой все будет мертвым.. даже город :EEK!: 

(-Поясню- речь (слово) это энергия, имеет свои частотные характеристики..... внутренние органы имеют свои частоты.... вот и получается интересный процесс.... вроде как 70% из сказанного вслух - резонирует с внутренними средами..и это еще не все..)
и получается: тело и ум, а объединяет все речь... как мостик  :Wink: , поразмышляйте теперь о работе системы:ЧЕЛОВЕК

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так отличен Ваш ум от моего или нет? Если отличен, то чем?


По сущности (на абсолютном уровне) - ничем: и то и другое ясность-осознавание-пустотность, это единственные характеристики.
На относительном уровне - кармическим предпосылками, связанными с разными - Вашим и моим - потоками ума. Тут есть и общность, позволяющая нам вопринимать один и тот же мир и общаться в нем, и различие, проявляющееся как разница между нашими эмпирическими линостями (pudgala) в данном воплощении.

Интересно, что согласно Махаяне различие сохраняется и после очищения индивидуального потока ума от всех привнесенных, кармически обусловленных факторов.

так что подлинная анатмавада, такая, как будет Вам любо - это конечно не буддизм, а учение школы чарвака. Или диамат, что по сути одно и то же.
Но тогда так и говорите: "Согласно анатмаваде, проповеданной в диалектическом материализме..."
Причем тут буддизм?

----------


## Pavel

> Вопрос сводится вот к чему: "Каковы у меня основания полагать, что Ваши сообщения на форуме не созданы компьютерным ботом?"


Нет, вопрос к этому не сводился. Однако, поскольку я понимаю, что компьютерный бот может представлять собой реализацию моего персонального ума в некотором приближении, то я готов к сведению в некотором приблежении к этому вопросу. Одно плохо, Вы не видите в компьютерном боте реализацию ума.  :Smilie: 




> Ну во-первых, это не прямое знание, а умозаключение.


Во-первых никакого прямого знания и нет вовсе, а есть всегда лишь умозаключение, но вот процесс его формирования может достаточно во многом отличаться, но не в сути, чтобы как-то противопоставлять особо прямое знание умозаключениям.




> А как оно осуществляется очень хорошо проанализировано с буддийской позиции в классической работе, на которую здесь уже неоднократно ссылались. Не поленитесь, прочтите. Хотя бы для того, чтобы не делать поверхностных заявлений про анатмаваду в буддизме.


Почитаю попозже.




> Суть там сводится к тому, что я (1) наблюдаю Ваши действия как отличные от своих;


Так только этому вопросу все и посвящено. Сначала покажите, как наблюдаете хоть что-то отличное от себя, как обнаруживаете границу себя, где она обнаруживается, а там можно будет рассмотреть и другие вопросы. Но мой вопрос был направлен именно на то, чтобы выяснить, насколько Вы осознаете тот процесс, который позволяет Вам утверждать, что вот я, а вот моя шляпа (не я).




> (2) в них содержится информация, которую мой ум может проинтерпретировать.


В чем это "в них" содержится информация - в действиях?  Ух ты.... А в бильярдном шаре содержится круглость или твердость? Это где? Вы, Сергей, приписали путем формирования умозаключения моим действиям информативность, как и все, что сделали до этого момента и делаете после этого момента. Сначала Вы условно разделили меня от моих действий, потом инвормацию о действии от информации обо мне, затем сделали еще кучу умозаключений.... В общем проделали все то, что проделываете для обнаружения "ясного света", "я" и этого ясного света в себе.




> Следовательно, она возникла в потоке сознания, отличном от моего, но подобном тому, который я наблюдаю в себе.


Нет такой логики, как любит говорить До.  :Smilie:  Ничего из обнаружения информации в моем действии относительно того, что эта информация содержится в ином сознании не следует. Из иллюзии (обнаруженя как наяву) рогов у зайца не следует никакой логической цепочки к существованию рогов у зайца в чьем-то конкретном сознании.




> Пункт (1), кстати, предполагает наличие свободной воли. То есть причина Ваших действий не во мне, не в моем потоке сознания.


Да нет никакой свободной воли, а есть лишь умозаключение о свойстве живого существа действовать определенным образом. И этот образ действий мы называем свободой воли. Другими словами, Ваше подразумевание (хоть чего) - это процесс формирования умозаключения.




> С арифмометром все иначе: он не создает никакой причины, отличной от меня. Так же и стохастический процесс, например, датчик случайных чисел


Неправда. Вы опять себя с кем-то путаете. Вы понятия не имеете как вычислить тангенс того или иного угла, а арифмометр это умеет, а Вы этим его умением пользуетесь. Поэтому, когда при помощи арифмометра Вы вычисляете тангенс угла, то причиной данного вычисления являетесь Вы и арифмометр. Верность вычисления при этом обусловливается не Вами - Вы тупо реализуете примитивный, доступный уму ребенка алгоритм последовательности нажатия кнопок на калькуляторе (арифмометре), которому Вас сможет обучить лишь тот, кто верно познает арифмометр (его знания обусловлены конструкцией арифмометра). Другими словами математический ум реализован в арифмометре, а вот последловательность механических действий в Вас (Вы лишь механический придаток математического умка арифмометра). Если же Вы готовы своим умом назвать всю совокупность умов всех живых существ во вселенной (соответственно всех математиков), тогда конечно...  :Smilie:  Но Вам никто не поверят. Все скажут: "Ума большого не надо на кнопки нажимать - это тебе не тангенс угла вычислить".

----------


## Pavel

> Павел - у меня нет желания обсуждать сложные и неоднозначные вопросы, когда Вы не отвечаете на простые вопросы. Спасибо.
> Что касается Дарвина, то чтобы убедиться в ошибочности приписываемых ему воззрений, Вы можете попробовать сами себе ответить на вопрос: Любое полезное изменение организма есть величина квантованная. Каков механизм формирования изменения внутри кванта? Я обсуждать этот вопрос не буду, просто ответьте себе, если будет желание.


Вы как-то не так поняли теорию Дарвина. В теории Дарвина нет такого понятия как "полезное изменение". Даже сам Дарвин указывал на то, что главным "противоречием" его теории является тот факт, что любая индивидуальная мутация может рассматриваться лишь как вредная мутация. Это противоречие снимается популяционным механизмом реализации изменчивости вида, а не на уровне особи. Но это все уже иные вопросы. 

А про кванты - это не ко мне. Да и Вам советую слово "квант" просто забыть. Ладно, кажется я понял. Не стану досаждать Вам в процессе укрепления себя в мысли "чудо есть - его не может не быть".

----------


## Пилигрим

> мы о разных вещах говорим совершенно. Я под отражением понимал не объект познания - отражение в зеркале например, а вид познания, такой вид, который якобы фиксирует существующие самостоятельно, а не по обозначению вещи, "отражает" их.
> И состоит из неделимых моментов.


А это совершенно не имеет значения. Даже если мы будем говорить об одном и том же, подразумевая одно и тоже, позиция, которой вы, пока, придерживаетесь, все равно останется несостоятельной. Поскольку она изначально несостоятельна и таковой будет, пока вы не станете  воспринимать абсолютную и относительную истину как разные стороны единой Истины, которые не существуют одна без другой. Взаимозависимость тотальна, она касается даже истины. Желаете удостоверится в этом, поговорив о том, что имели ввиду, вы? Или обратитесь к обоснованию несостоятельности сватантры Цонкапой (Ламрим Ченмо т.5), самостоятельно?

----------


## Pavel

> Интересно, что согласно Махаяне различие сохраняется и после очищения индивидуального потока ума от всех привнесенных, кармически обусловленных факторов.


Это не интересно, а глупо. Глупо сохранять различия, которые не обнаруживаются при отсутствии кармичесаки наносного. Это как "закреплять вазочку на подоконнике", когда никакой вазочки нет (вспомнилось из уроков истории в школе, когда одноклассница сказала, что одной из задач первого съезда РСДРП была укрпление советской власти, после чего ее учительница подозвала к подоконнику и попросила укрепить вазочку на подоконнике, который был пуст - пескольку одноклассница намек не поняла и не исправила свою ошибку в рассуждениях, то получила 2).



> Причем тут буддизм?


Опять митингуете.  :Smilie: 

Итак, ясный ум Ваш от моего не отличим. Следовательно он ни Ваш, ни мой, либо, как повелось в Махаяне, отличим но без признаков отличий - прямым видением ясного ума ясным умом? Но Вы-то этого ума не видите, ибо как мы уже выяснили, дано его видение лишь совершенным арьям, к коим Вы себя не относите. Следовательно, Вы раз за разом повторяте чьи-то слова, да еще и как-то их интерпретируете на свой омраченный манер (ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ЛИЧНЫХ ПРИСТРАСТИЙ). А я вот иначе интерпретирую. 

А Колю и Олю я различаю как своих друзей на относительном уровне (на уровне биологических организмов). А вот Вы раз за разом отказываетесь показать, где границы Вашего я, которому принадлежит ум-ясный свет, где Вы отличаетесь от шляпы. Просто повторяете, что ум в Махаяне Ваш и мой отличны, а так же они отличны от биологического Вас и меня и шляпы заодно. Ладно, повторяйте, если Вам так интересно общаться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не интересно, а глупо.


Многим больше по душе диамат, и иной раз ничего с этим не поделаешь: таковы кармические предпосылки личности в данном воплощении.

----------


## Pavel

> Многим больше по душе диамат, и иной раз ничего с этим не поделаешь: таковы кармические предпосылки личности в данном воплощении.


Ну если рассматривать относительно души, то так оно и есть. А вот если относительно многих, то дело не в душе, а следовательно не по карме и судить об истинности будем. А уж кто как эту истинность называть будет диаматом или буддизмом, так то и не важно вовсе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да, это эволюционная предрасположенность некоторых особей в популяции к диамату, некоторых--к нъингме и т.п.

----------

Pavel (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dron

> А это совершенно не имеет значения. Даже если мы будем говорить об одном и том же, подразумевая одно и тоже, позиция, которой вы, пока, придерживаетесь, все равно останется несостоятельной. Поскольку она изначально несостоятельна и таковой будет, пока


пока идет могучее сотрясение воздуха, Пилигрим

[QUOTE]


> пока вы не станете  воспринимать абсолютную и относительную истину как разные стороны единой Истины, которые не существуют одна без другой. Взаимозависимость тотальна, она касается даже истины. Желаете удостоверится в этом, поговорив о том, что имели ввиду, вы? Или обратитесь к обоснованию несостоятельности сватантры Цонкапой (Ламрим Ченмо т.5), самостоятельно?


1) если понимать абсолютное как самосущее (несколько раз указывал на это) то абсолютное никакая ни сторона ничего, т.к. несуществующее стороной быть не может.
2) Взаимозависимость самобытия не касается, как не касается подземных жирафов
3) Если найдете в Ламриме 5 т хоть одно слово про Единую Истину, можете прийти и повесить меня. Если не найдете...ничего страшного не будет, только польза - хотя бы раз внимательно текст прочитаете.

Вот вам вопрос - Единая истина, сторонами которой являются абс. и отн. истины, сама что из себя представляет, она какая, абсолютная? относительная? обе сразу? ни одна из перечисленных?
а про сватантру, конечно, желаю поговорить

----------


## Pavel

> Да, это эволюционная предрасположенность некоторых особей в популяции к диамату, некоторых--к нъингме и т.п.


Верно, но лишь отчасти, ибо такая предрасположенность формируется не только на уровне эволюции особи, а даже куда значительнее на уровне эволюции культуры, которая рассматривается традиционно на уровне социума.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Верно, но лишь отчасти, ибо такая предрасположенность формируется не только на уровне эволюции особи, а даже куда значительнее на уровне эволюции культуры, которая рассматривается традиционно на уровне социума.


То есть, каждый из нас тут представляет такую-то культуру мысли, преломленную через свои природные способности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, это эволюционная предрасположенность некоторых особей в популяции к диамату, некоторых--к нъингме и т.п.


А модераторы - фактор естественного отбора.
Интересно, что теизм в данной экологической нише сразу выбраковывается, а вот популяции диамата имеются.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А модераторы - фактор естественного отбора.
> Интересно, что теизм в данной экологической нише сразу выбраковывается, а вот популяции диамата имеются.


Это потому, что диамату удается мимикрировать под буддизм.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> То есть, каждый из нас тут представляет такую-то культуру мысли, преломленную через свои природные способности.


Я бы сказал несколько иначе, каждый из нас сумел реализовать в своем сознании часть определенной культуры в некой зависимости от предоставленного индивидуального природного потенциала (под природным потенциалом подразумевается все разнообразие среды, внешней по отношению к индивидуальному уму от генотипа до условий рождения и проживания). 

При этом следует понимать, что культура - это не материальная умоформирующая единица (сила), а свойство социума к однонаправленному движению его представителей, способность общественного сознания формировать (подчинять) сознание личности. В этом смысле каждый индивид реализует в себе множество культур, которые обнаруживаются каждый раз, как обнаруживается его однонаправленное движение с тем или иным социумом. 

Пример: человек может представлять собой единицу таких социумов как семья, трудовой коллектив, представители мужского или женского пола, люди, россияне, евреи, гуманитарии.... , как последовательно так и одновременно обнаруживая в своем поведении однонаправленность умственной ориентации. Соответственно на уровне каждого из нас мы можем обнаружить реализацию культуры всех тех сообществ, в которых происходит обмен результатами умозрительного процесса. И чем более значим совместный порыв, тем значимее роль культуры сопутствующего социума на формирование ума индивида.

----------


## Pavel

> А модераторы - фактор естественного отбора.
> Интересно, что теизм в данной экологической нише сразу выбраковывается, а вот популяции диамата имеются.


Что ж тут поделаешь, приходится терпеть и ваджраяну, и бон, и дзэн, а тхеравадинам еще и махаяну... Ведь и диамат не отрицает 4БИ, не возражает против правильного понимания, правильной речи или чего бы то ни было правильного. По какому признаку начать модераторам выбраковывать?  :Smilie: 

Так что Ваш намек на то, что пора бы модераторам "заняться делом" выглядит как-то не очень красиво да еще и после неоднократно заявленного Вами же, что для Вас Истина дороже, а не догматы.

----------


## Pavel

> Это потому, что диамату удается мимикрировать под буддизм.


Ну как же, это теизму удается мимикрировать под буддизм с главной его основой в душе и высшей индивидуальной каре и вознаграждении за неверные индивидуальные душевные порывы.  :Smilie:  А диамат за версту видно, зачем ему мимикрировать. 

4БИ диаматом одобряются. Медитативные практики никаких возражений не вызывают. А вот понимание отдельными буддистами духовной сущности человека не одобряется - опиум, порождающий болезнь эгоцентризма (опьянение своим я).  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

Под диаматом и истматом можно понимать приверженность к определениям, это своего рода энциклопедизм - царство информации, где царит эрудит.
Конечно трудно тут найти успокоенность ума, потому что успокоенности противопоставляется движение мыслей.
Успокоенность ума нужна для осознания иного интровертного принципа, который ориентирован на блаженство и преживание. Другое дело внешне ориентированный экстравертный ум, который причиняет боль и беспокойство. Увы, таковы издержки производства ...
Вопрос об истине можно сформулировать и иначе: Кто является творцом сущностной иллюзии? - Потому что именно правильно поставленный вопрос подразумевает правильный ответ. Неполный и неясный вопрос всегда будет требовать уточнения и никакой логикой не исправишь аффектированность сознания.

----------

AlekseyE (23.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что Ваш намек


Помилуйте! никакого намека, просто наблюдение.
Я вообще противник излишних административных санкций.

----------


## Майя П

> Под диаматом и истматом можно понимать приверженность к определениям, это своего рода энциклопедизм - царство информации, где царит эрудит.


Как то давно повредила колено, был разрыв нескольких связок.... про буддизм как то особенно и не знала.... и вот мне приснился сон :Smilie: , во сне (!) мне выправили ногу и паралельно меня о чем то спрашивали - о чем то энциклопедическом, я отвечала, а в ответ был очень веселый и не ехидный хохот....., потом снова шел какой то вопрос - ответ и опять смех..... в общем потом у меня был шок, где то полгода....: ИТОГ - не помню какое колено было повреждено и смех над ЛЮБОЙ теорией...... а потом начался буддизм.... :Big Grin:  
вот такая прививка.....

----------

Айвар (24.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Практикуйте Манжушри


Ой, спасибо огромное за ценный совет! И правда нужно больше практиковать!

----------

Майя П (23.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Успокоенность ума нужна для осознания иного интровертного принципа, который ориентирован на блаженство и преживание. Другое дело внешне ориентированный экстравертный ум, который причиняет боль и беспокойство. Увы, таковы издержки производства ...


Вершиной экстравертного ума является ум Бодхисаттвы, к которому всех озабоченных своим индивидуальным успокоением, ориентированным на блаженство, и ведут. 

Как-то мне довелось услышать такой совет из уст девушки: "Если тебе стало невыносимо плохо, то найди того, кому хуже и помоги ему." Вот это движение к успокоеннию ума, а не ориентация на бложенство, как Вы это рисуете.

----------


## Pavel

> Помилуйте! никакого намека, просто наблюдение.
> Я вообще противник излишних административных санкций.


Все мы противники излишеств, потому и под излишеством понимаем одно и то же - излишество.  :Smilie:  Но никто из нас не противник санкций.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, что вы описываете не имеет отношения к уму (и сознанию) в буддийском понимании.
> Информация в уме - это и есть само ее понимание, только в этом смысле можно сказать, что нет никого, кто может ее понять.
> Информация в машине - набор упорядоченных процессов, причем сама эта упорядоченность является таковой лишь с т.зр. постьтгающего ее разума.
> 
> В этом различие - в первом случае можно говорить об информации, а во втором это понятие не имеет смысла.


То что Вы говорите, не имеет отношения к информации. Информация - это онтология, структуры данных, связанные между собой. 

То что я описываю это то, во что верю я. Простите, но я не верю, что Ваше понимание более буддийское, чем мое  :Smilie:  Увы, я считаю, что Вы заблуждаетесь, думая, что в уме есть какой-либо феномен не являющийся чисто информационным с точки зрения банального хранения информационных отпечатков сущностей и их отношений.

Если Вы попробуете как-то объяснить, чем же ясный ум (осознавание) отличается собственно от моментов сознания (информация в исчерпывающей форме набора критериев (дхарм), среди которых нет ни одного выделяющегося, исключительного, по сравнению с другими, то Вы убедитесь, что фантазируете совершенно несуществующий процесс.

Не трудитесь убеждать других в их "небуддийском понимании", это довольно смело, но наивно.

----------

Pavel (24.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как Вы вообще узнаете, что вычисление совершено и результат получен?


Сергей, кто узнает? 

Пока вы не понимаете принципа анатман, Вы постоянно ищете что-то "видящее" или "осознающее". Однако "видение" и "осознавание" - это лишь признаки момента сознания. 

Сама информация - и есть осознавание этой информации. Нет ничего предшествующего информации, и нет ничего последующего за информацией, что не является самой информацией. Нет никакого существа, нет никакого ума, помимо того, чем этот ум наполнен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, кто узнает?


Тот, кто решил задать этот вопрос.




> Пока вы не понимаете принципа анатман


В буддизме, в диапазоне от вайбхашики до мадхьямаки вместе с подшколами принципов анатмы наберется десятка два. Вы уверены, что понимаете их все, чтобы утверждать, что я не понмаю ни одного? А может я понимаю какой-то такой, о каком Вы даже и не слыхали ни разу.




> Вы постоянно ищете что-то "видящее" или "осознающее". Однако "видение" и "осознавание" - это лишь признаки момента сознания.


 Совершенно верно, но эти "признаки" постигаются не внешним наблюдением за веществом, а интроспекцией. Сознание САМОЗНАЮЩЕ (svasamvedana), это признают практически все школы буддизма. И это отличает живое мыслящее сознание от машины.
Процессы в неживой материи и в мозге видятся как однотипные, а суть совершенно разная: в одном случае сознание есть, а в другом - нет.




> Сама информация - и есть осознавание этой информации.


Совершенно верно - в том числе и информации о себе самом (svasamvedana). В машине этот фактор отсутствует.

И кстати, принцип самоосознавания в буддизме никак не противоречит принципу анатмы. Боюсь, что это окажется для Вас новостью.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, и что же такое svasamvedana? 

Вы просто плохо понимаете информатику  :Smilie:  Вы же не называете умом мозг. Тогда с какой стати Вы ищете информацию в машине? Там всего лишь много-много транзисторов и сопрягающей электроники. 

svasamvedana это всего лишь отсутствие  чего-либо "знающего" сверх собственно "знания". Поэтому я и говорю Вам - знание информации и есть сама эта информация. Нет никакой дополнительной сущности над информацией или под информацией. Нет никакого "читающего" информацию или "узнающего" информацию. Момент сознания состоит целиком из информации. 

Вопрос в том, что есть очень много усложнений очень простых понятий. Попробуйте описать свое представление о свасамведана, подискутируем.

Я не знаю всех направлений буддизма. Но при чем здесь "внешнее наблюдение за веществом", которое Вы противоставляете какой-то "интроспекции" и как это относится хоть к какому-то буддизму - мне действительно не взять в толк. 

Вы слишком активно отстаиваете разницу между "живой" материей и "неживой" материей. Но Вы не сможете ни доказать, ни отстоять эту разницу. Просто по той причине, что нет никакого "мыслящего сознания" отличного от собственно мысли и собственно сознавания. И это не является процессами. Это просто характеристики момента сознания. В моменте сознания присутствует мысль или отсутствует мысль. Присутствует памятование или не присутствует памятование. Но нет мыслящего и нет памятующего. 

Откуда им взяться? Если что-то такое есть, то это должно быть так же сконструировано из чего либо еще, для того, чтобы быть чем-то изменчивым. Однако, помимо кармы нет ничего более действующего. И все дхармы вполне распознаны и определены. Момент сознания не содержит ничего, помимо дхарм.  Он не имеет никакой собственной реальности, как и сами дхармы, являющиеся чисто информационными признаками определенного момента сознания.

----------

Pavel (24.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Совершенно верно - в том числе и информации о себе самом (svasamvedana)


Договаривайте. О чем "себе самом"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тот, кто решил задать этот вопрос.


Нет никого решающего или задающего вопрос. 

Есть стремление к ясности или стремление от сомнений, от неизвестности. Нет того, кто стремится, нет того, кто сомневается или проясняется.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет никого решающего или задающего вопрос.


Значит он не задан, и отвечать не на что.
Вот и поговорили...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Значит он не задан, и отвечать не на что.
> Вот и поговорили...


Есть и вопрос, и ответ. Нет только спрашивающего и отвечающего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Договаривайте. О чем "себе самом"?


На этот вопрос можно ответить по-разному.
Например, вот так.

Вообще, возможна куча всяких рассуждений на эту тему, с позиции сутр первого, второго т третьего поворота Колеса Дхармы, с т.зр. шуньи, татхагатагарбхи, ясного света, сантаны и тд и тп

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть и вопрос, и ответ. Нет только спрашивающего и отвечающего.


Это было бы так, если бы вопрос и ответ были набором черных и бедых пикселов на мониторе.
Но вопрос - это передаваемый смысл, понятный мне и Вам. А смысл содержится в уме. Точнее, чтоб Вы не придирались, ум - это момент понимания смысла (и кстати, также протяженность этого понимания - без нее Вы бы не сумели задать вопрос).
В сухом остатке: вопрос в уме. Причем в индивидуальном. Это наблюдаемый факт, никуда е денешься.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1. Момент сознания состоит целиком из информации. 
> 2. Момент сознания не содержит ничего, помимо дхарм.


=> дхармы = информация.
=> в момент постижения чувственного (дхармы "рупа") момент сознания состоит из этой дхармы и становится рупой, что абсурдно: сознание - нама, а не рупа, это несовместимые категории по абидарме.

Момент сознания сам есть дхарма, имеющая свойства ясности и осознавания. Дхармы - то, что зто осознавание сознает (и к тому же еще и порождает согласно некоторым школам). Еще в Дхаммападе сказано: "Дхармы состоят из разума (ума), разум их создает".
Процесс в веществе, даже упорядочнный, как в компьютере или в арифмомтре, не создает дхармы. В этом разница.

----------


## Won Soeng

нама-рупа - один термин, не два. Вода - это критерии различения воды. Нет воды помимо критериев различения. Нет различения помимо критериев различения.
Нет никакого вещества, помимо критериев различения одних формаций вещества от других. Нет никаких процессов в веществе, помимо смены критериев различения по закону взаимного возникновения условий. Я понимаю, что это весьма радикальный перевод пратитья саммутпада. Но зато очень жестко акцентирует внимание на взаимном возникновении (от возникновения этого возникает то; от прекращения этого прекращается то)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нама-рупа - один термин, не два.


примерно как бутер-брод. И как у масла и хлеба есть критерии различения, так же и нама - это не рупа.




> Вода - это критерии различения воды. Нет воды помимо критериев различения. Нет различения помимо критериев различения.


Ага. И вода сама себя различает. По собственным критериям.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, нет никого различающего  :Smilie:  Как нет и воды. Есть только критерии. Они и есть "нама-рупа", "имя-форма". Правильный перевод этого термина "признаки" или "критерии". Если точнее "критерии различения".

Я понимаю, что в дуалистические представления это никак не вмещается. Но на то она и недвойственность.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я понимаю, что в дуалистические представления это никак не вмещается. Но на то она и недвойственность.


Это не недвойственность, а "все в одну кучу".
Недвойственность - это прямое восприятие, возникающее по достижении самадхи определенных типов.
Прямое восприятие органов чувств тоже недвойственное.
А неразличение понятий на относительном уровне - это, извините, глупость, а никакая не недвойственность.

----------


## Pavel

> Процессы в неживой материи и в мозге видятся как однотипные, а суть совершенно разная: в одном случае сознание есть, а в другом - нет.


В очередной раз призываю Вас к последовательным рассуждениям. Процессы в неживой материи и в мозге однотипные, и суть у них одна. Сознание обнаруживается и там и там на относительном уровне, т.е. в соответствии с признаками обнаружения сознания. Таково противоположное Вашему рассуждение, основанное на восприятии признаков сознания.

 А вот сознание, которое не обладает такими признаками, которое Вы называете "ясный свет", Вами не обнаружено по Вашему же определению, ибо дается (обнаруживается) оно лишь совершенными арьями в результате определенной практики. Соответственно, все Ваши представления о том, что такое сознание есть - это умозрительная трактовка прочитанного и услышанного, которая сводится к рассуждению: "оно (лишенное всяких отличительных признаков и границ, вечное и бесконечное) есть, ибо его не может не быть". Вот, где наблюдается очевидная мимикрия теизма под буддизм со сменой лишь названия души или Бога на сознание или ясный свет.

Самым слабым звеном в таком рассуждении является то, что отказывая компьютеру в наличии у него "ясного света", Вы не можете подкрепить свое понимание компьютера ничем, ибо знание о компьютере - выводное, что никак не ведет к знанию "ясного света". Наделяя любое живое существо "ясным светом", Вы не можете подкрепить свое знание ничем, ибо такое знание так же выводное, основанное на слепом веровании, что живое Вам подобно, а компьютер Вам не подобен. Я же утверждаю, что относительно рассмотрения сознания у компьютера с Вами больше общего, чем у Вас с червем, которого Вы готовы наделить ясным светом, равно как и сознания в компьютере реализовано больше, чем в черве. 

Чем можете опровергнуть мои наблюдения - ничем, ибо весь Ваш "ясный свет" возникает исключительно на уровне индивидуальности, границ которой Вы так же не способны определить никак, кроме как на относительном уровне. но с бесконечными повторами о том, что на абсолютном уровне эта индивидуальность есть, ибо ее не может не быть.

Вот у Вас и сбились в кучу НЕОПРЕДЕЛЯЕМЫХ СЛОВАМИ синонимов, которые якобы указывают всегда на одно и то же: сознание, индивидуальность, я, наблюдающий, осознающий, постижение, ум, поток сознания....

Самое поразительное, что Вы даже путаетесь, то ли все это дано каждому как очевидность (т.е. смешно этого не видеть), то ли дано исключительно совершенным арьям - вовсе не смешно этого не видеть. В общем так и должно выглядеть, когда человек пытается описывать то, чего сам не видит ибо видеть не может - нечего видеть. 

Классический пример веры (видения нет - сами признаете по определению) в существование индивидуальной первопричины психофизических свойств личности (душа - хоть как ее именуй, душа - по определению именно этого понятия).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот сознание, которое не обладает такими признаками, которое Вы называете "ясный свет", Вами не обнаружено по Вашему же определению, ибо дается (обнаруживается) оно лишь совершенными арьями в результате определенной практики.


Нет, конечно, это не так: либо я неверно выразился, либо Вы неверно поняли.
"В результате определенной практики" осуществляется овладение этим сознанием, выделение в нем одних факторов, подавление других и т.д. (Замечу, кстати, что та способность, на основе которой это становится возможным, называется свободой воли. Но это так, к слову.)
А первичное знание об уме каждые имеет на элементарном уровне в простой бытовой интроспекции, как знание о своей способности совершать целенаправленные = осмысленные действия (= познавать). В неживой природе такая способность не наблюдается.
Кроме того, неправильно говорить, что мозг (или тело) однотипны с внешними устройствами, как например компьютер, потому что выполняет те же функции. Это совершенно не верно. Например, уже сейчас эксперементально показано, что человек может усилием воли намеренно (по собственному выбору = на основе свободного воления) воздействовать на распределение электрических потенциалов в мозге. Компьютер такой способности не имеет, и это принципиальное различие.




> Самым слабым звеном в таком рассуждении является то, что отказывая компьютеру в наличии у него "ясного света", Вы не можете подкрепить


Достаточно показать отсутствие у него сознания как способности совершения целесообразных действий по собственному выбору.




> Чем можете опровергнуть мои наблюдения - ничем, ибо весь Ваш "ясный свет" возникает исключительно на уровне индивидуальности,


Конечно ничем, только указать на некоторый опыт и предложить рассмотреть аналогичное в себе. Большего даже Будда сделать не может.




> Вот у Вас и сбились в кучу НЕОПРЕДЕЛЯЕМЫХ СЛОВАМИ синонимов,


Просто Вам непонятных, только и всего.




> Самое поразительное, что Вы даже путаетесь, то ли все это дано каждому как очевидность


Это Вам показалось.




> (душа - хоть как ее именуй, душа - по определению именно этого понятия).


Ошибаетесь. "Душа", которую отрицали буддисты в споре с современными им теистическими учениями - это совершенно другое.
А ум как индивидуальный поток моментов сознания никто в буддизме не отрицает. Угодно называть это душой - воля ваша. Как говорится, "Хоть горшком, только в печь на клади".

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, конечно, это не так: либо я неверно выразился, либо Вы неверно поняли.
> "В результате определенной практики" осуществляется овладение этим сознанием, выделение в нем одних факторов, подавление других и т.д.


Вы так же не однозначно разъясняете свою позицию, а потому непонимание пока сохраняется. Я не понимаю, что Вы подразумеваете под "овладением этим сознанием". Средства массовой информации регулярно овладевают этим сознанием (сознанием общественности), формируя в нем те или иные представления о достоверности демократии в обществе. Так же омрачения (неведение) овладевают этим сознанием. Так? Если так, то омрачения являются причиной для формирования отличительных особенностей одного сознания, а средства массовой информации - причиной формирования другого сознания, как разновидности сознаний с конкретными отличительными особенностями. С таким пониманием сознания и причин его возникновения или прекращения я согласен. Но ясный свет, насколько я Вас понял. не формируется неведением и не прекращается постижением истины о прекращении страданий. Так?




> (Замечу, кстати, что та способность, на основе которой это становится возможным, называется свободой воли. Но это так, к слову.)


Пусть к слову, но я, к слову, с этим "словом" не согласен.  :Smilie: 




> А первичное знание об уме каждые имеет на элементарном уровне в простой бытовой интроспекции, как знание о своей способности совершать целенаправленные = осмысленные действия (= познавать). В неживой природе такая способность не наблюдается.


Вы опять подменяете понятия, что и влечет за собой неразбериху. Представление об уме действительно имеется, как знание о способности (знание о качестве) меня (человека или я). Когда Вы употребляете словосочетание "своя способность", то ни на что иное не указываете, кроме как на себя (я) и способность (качество этого я). Это верно. Именно так интерпретируется понятие об уме в словарях: ум - как способность человека. 
Но Вам одной подмены мало, поэтому Вы опять же вносите дополнительную путаницу введением понятия "живое", как какого-то доказательства того факта, что способность (ум) может быть обнаружена лишь в живой природе, не поясняя, что же по Вашему разумению является живым, а что не живым. Это в корне не верно. Алгоритм - это проявление ума (способности). Алгоритм легко обнаруживается в арифмометре.



> Кроме того, неправильно говорить, что мозг (или тело) однотипны с внешними устройствами, как например компьютер, потому что выполняет те же функции. Это совершенно не верно. Например, уже сейчас эксперементально показано, что человек может усилием воли намеренно (по собственному выбору = на основе свободного воления) воздействовать на распределение электрических потенциалов в мозге. Компьютер такой способности не имеет, и это принципиальное различие.


И опять подмена за подменой. Вы сравниваете мозг и компьютер. И тут же для доказательства их неоднотипности перескакиваете к обсуждению уже способности (качеств) человека. Человек волей обладает. А вот ум или мозг не обладают никакой самостоятельной волей, в чем и проявляется их однотипность, при этом ни мозг, ни ум не однотипны человеку, пока не обозначено в чем именно однотипны, но однотипны компьютеру - один в качествах, а другой в конструкции. Судить же об однотипности ума. мозга и компьютера по свойствам человека - нонсенс, т.к. среди рассматриваемых трех объектов нет человека. Судите уж тогда по свойствам кустарника или свойствам реки с тем же успехом.



> Достаточно показать отсутствие у него сознания как способности совершения целесообразных действий по собственному выбору.


Перестаньте ассоциировать сознание со способностью совершать целесообразное действие (неким неопределенным личным ощущением воли), тогда все встанет на свои места. Целесообразное действие совершает растение, сознания в котором мы не обнаруживаем, как и не обнаруживаем в нем осознанности цели, а так же компьютер, в котором обнаруживается осознанность цели на уровне умного алгоритма, что заложен в нем как основа любого его действия (собственно компьютер иначе и действовать не может кроме как в соответствии с целью, что в нем заложена изготовителем или пользователем на его сущностном уровне).
*ВОЛЯ*
    (лат. voluntas, англ. will, ит. volonta, нем. Wille, фр. volonte) — специфическая способность или сила, не вполне тождественная разуму или отличная от него. В истории европейской философии понятие В. имело два основных значения: 1) способность разума к самоопределению (в т.ч. моральному) и порождению специфической причинности (классическая рационалистическая традиция, исторически более влиятельная и не прерывающаяся от античности до настоящего времени); 2) фундаментальное свойство сущего (предшествующее разуму) и основа всех объяснительных моделей (волюнтаристическая традиция 19—20 вв., представленная преимущественно Ф.В.Й. Шеллингом, А. Шопенгауэром, Э. Гартманом, Ф. Ницше и отчасти А. Бергсоном). 




> Ошибаетесь. "Душа", которую отрицали буддисты в споре с современными им теистическими учениями - это совершенно другое.


Не так важно, что были когда-то буддисты, которые что-то иное отрицали. Я вижу, что Вы пропагандируете душу по определению души, что я как буддист отрицаю сегодня.

*ДУША́*, нематериальное начало жизни, субстрат творческих сил человека. 

*Душа* - # В религиозных и идеалистических представлениях — нематериальное начало жизни, иногда противополагаемое телу; бесплотное существо, остающееся после смерти человека.
#  В старой психологии — совокупность психических явлений, переживаний, основа психической жизни человека.

*Душа* (греч. psychē, лат. anima), понятие, выражавшее исторически изменявшиеся воззрения на внутренний мир человека; в религии и идеалистической философии и психологии — понятие об особой нематериальной субстанции, независимой от тела.

Ваши представления о независимой от тела субстанции, которая является основой любой жизни и любой психической деятельности человека, которая продолжает свое существование и после смерти живого существа как самостоятельное существо - это представление о душе по определению души в самых разнообразных его интерпретациях.




> А ум как индивидуальный поток моментов сознания никто в буддизме не отрицает. Угодно называть это душой - воля ваша. Как говорится, "Хоть горшком, только в печь на клади".


Ум в буддизме никто не отрицает, а вот ясный свет в буддизме отрицают многие, в том числе и я.

Поток сознания, о котором Вы говорите, называется сантаной. Сознание, которое Вы называете ясным светом, не является сантаной, а следовательно потоком. Вы можете раз за разом брать на себя ответственность за понимание сантаны, читта, манаса, виджняны как слов, указывающих на одно и то же явление. Я вправе считать, что Вы ошибаетесь и раз за разом путаете все эти понятия, которые указывают на совершенно различные феномены. То, что Вы называете "ясный свет" - типичный пример души по определению души. То, что называется сознанием (сантана) - типичное проявление качества человека. Поэтому в сантана легко обнаруживаются омрачения, а в ясном свете омрачений не обнаруживается как и каких-то иных качеств, которые могли бы Вами быть выражены словами. По той же причине сознание BTR-а может быть описано в словах и отличительных особенностях от сознания Павла, а ясный свет BTR-а не может быть описан в отличительных особенностях от ясного света Павла.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не недвойственность, а "все в одну кучу".
> Недвойственность - это прямое восприятие, возникающее по достижении самадхи определенных типов.
> Прямое восприятие органов чувств тоже недвойственное.
> А неразличение понятий на относительном уровне - это, извините, глупость, а никакая не недвойственность.


Вы понимаете в отдельности нама и в отдельности рупа, однако не понимаете, что такое нама-рупа как единое, неразрывное целое?

Можно говорить об одной стороне монеты и о другой стороне монеты. Они вполне различны. Но тем не менее, они есть стороны одной монеты.

Так же нама и рупа. Их можно рассматривать в деталях. Но они неразрывны. В разных моментах сознания предопределенность возникающих критериев нама-рупа может различаться. Где-то велика зависимость от шести чувственных опор (произведенных от критериев различения прошлых моментов сознания). Где-то ее совсем нет. 

Рассматривая нама-рупа исключительно из сферы человеческого рождения, упускаются из вида бесчисленные моменты сознания. Вы начинаете верить в то, что рупа существует вне моментов сознания, что это нечто внешнее, это не устремления прошлых моментов сознания. Не памятуя этих устремлений возникает иллюзия обособленности сознания от сферы чувственного. Содержание текущего момента сознания воспринимается отдельным от восприятия этого содержания, возникает представление о раздельных нама и рупа.

Зачем Вам рассуждать, в каких условиях возникает недвойственность? Она не возникает вовсе. Есть возникновение и прекращение дуалистического восприятия. Есть практика наблюдения за возникновением и исчезновением двойственных представлений. Неважно, как Вы ее назовете. 

Вы часто вспоминаете о ясном уме. Ясный ум не возникает и не исчезает. Он и есть каждый момент сознания.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Интеллигент-сатанизм какой-то пошёл, извините за выражение.

----------

Доржик (24.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Интеллигент-сатанизм какой-то пошёл, извините за выражение.


Скорее интеллигент-демонизм.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Например, уже сейчас эксперементально показано, что человек может усилием воли намеренно (по собственному выбору = на основе свободного воления) воздействовать на распределение электрических потенциалов в мозге. Компьютер такой способности не имеет, и это принципиальное различие.


Извините, подопытному поставили такую задачу, как изменять потенциалы в мозге? Его деятельность ввиду этого уже не свободное воление!




> Достаточно показать отсутствие у него сознания как способности совершения целесообразных действий по собственному выбору.


У меня щаз операционка целесообразно и по собственному выбору обменивается с диском. Я ей не указываю, когда это делать, откуда читать и куда писать, чесслово!

----------


## Pavel

> Извините, подопытному поставили такую задачу, как изменять потенциалы в мозге? Его деятельность ввиду этого уже не свободное воление!


Тут вообще непонятно о чем идет речь. "Электрические потенциалы" в компьютере распределены не равномерно и неравномерно изменяются по воле компьютера при каждом его действии. О чем вообще речь идет, о какой воле и каких "распределениях электрических потенциалов"? Журналистика какая-то...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, уже сейчас эксперементально показано, что человек может усилием воли намеренно (по собственному выбору = на основе свободного воления) воздействовать на распределение электрических потенциалов в мозге. Компьютер такой способности не имеет, и это принципиальное различие.





> Тут вообще непонятно о чем идет речь. "Электрические потенциалы" в компьютере распределены не равномерно и неравномерно изменяются по воле компьютера при каждом его действии. О чем вообще речь идет, о какой воле и каких "распределениях электрических потенциалов"? Журналистика какая-то...


Вот об этом: 1 2
Примеры из развлекательной области, но уже созданы реальные устройства. Если охота, поищите научное описание методики в реферируемых журналах.

Извините, Павел, совершенно нет досуга подробно разбирать Вашу аргументацию. На мой взгляд, она сводится к тому, что было саркастически осмеянно еще в бессмертном "Гулливере", где говорится о попытке создать машину для написания книг путем случайной перестановки букв, совершаемой посредством своего рода "генератора случайных чисел".
Ясно, что такое невозможно. Причина этого проста: понятие "информация" имеет смысл только в отношении сознания. Любая внешняя упорядоченность не является информацией до тех пор, пока она не понята носителем реального интеллекта.
И я право не вижу смысла о чем-либо всерьез разговаривать с человеком, выдающим сентенции типа *"Электрические потенциалы ... изменяются по воле компьютера при каждом его действии"*.

----------


## Pavel

> Любая внешняя упорядоченность не является информацией до тех пор, пока она не понята носителем реального интеллекта.


Ну, не удалось Вам понять, что нет "реального носителя интеллекта", а есть лишь сменяющие друг друга элементы сознания (меняющиеся характеристики свойств живых существ) - не беда, жизнь у буддиста более, чем длинная.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (24.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> носителем реального интеллекта.


Сергей, ну вы уж держитесь последовательно буддийской позиции. Сутры не обсуждают связь сознания ни с мозгом, ни с машиной. На основании наблюдения сознания в себе нельзя отрицать его наличие в чём-то еще.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, не удалось Вам понять, что нет "реального носителя интеллекта", а есть лишь сменяющие друг друга элементы сознания (меняющиеся характеристики свойств живых существ) - не беда, жизнь у буддиста более, чем длинная.


Это скорее Вам не удается понять, что главной характеристикой "элемента сознания" является уникальный фактор осознавания, обнаруживамый как феномен (= подлежащий прямому восприятию) только в интроспекции, и никак более.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, ну вы уж держитесь последовательно буддийской позиции. Сутры не обсуждают связь сознания ни с мозгом, ни с машиной. На основании наблюдения сознания в себе нельзя отрицать его наличие в чём-то еще.


Я и держусь последовательно буддийской позиции. В сутрах говорится о "сосуде и содержимом". Под этим (на разных уровнях понимания) подразумеваются либо мир неживой природы и населяющие его живые существа, либо рупа как вместилище намы. Совершенно традиционный подход.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это скорее Вам не удается понять, что главной характеристикой "элемента сознания" является уникальный фактор осознавания, обнаруживамый как феномен (= подлежащий прямому восприятию) только в интроспекции, и никак более.


Вы обнаружили его прямым восприятием? Или говорите о нем со слов других, не различая, где правда, где вымысел?

----------


## Pavel

> Вот об этом: 1 2
> Примеры из развлекательной области, но уже созданы реальные устройства. Если охота, поищите научное описание методики в реферируемых журналах.


Прочитал. Совершенно не понял Вашей интерпретации прочитанного применительно к обоснованию существования ясного света как первопричины возникновения сознания. Точно такие же игры можно построить , сменив датчики. аналогичные при создании прибора для снятию энцефалограммы, на датчики, снимающие показания температуры с запястья.

 Человек может управлять процессами, происходящими в его теле - это не новость, а данность. Попытка преобразовать изменение процессов в теле в механическое движение - это перспективное коммерческое направление в играх и в реализации приборов, управляемых дистанционно без непосредственного механического участия тела. Существенно более эффектно выглядит разработка компьютера. управление вплоть до набора текста на котором производится путем мельцайших движений бровей (брови очевидно двигаются в соответствии с мслями  :Smilie:  ). Создал эту систему очень талантливый и очень обеспеченный человек. страдающий крайне редкой болезнью, следствием которой является постепенная до полной утрата двигательных способностей. Он за годы своей работы во имя людей, страдающих тем же недугом создал компьютер, который управляется движением бровей - все остальные части его тела уже не могут совершать никаких движений. Поражает не столько механизм, сколько воля порализованного человека, реализованная в конкретном решении проблемы - преодорлении неведомых до селе трудностей и огромный творческий потенциал и жажда жизни.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Это скорее Вам не удается понять, что главной характеристикой "элемента сознания" является уникальный фактор осознавания, обнаруживамый как феномен (= подлежащий прямому восприятию) только в интроспекции, и никак более.


Вот видите, что Вы считаете главной характеристикой элемента сознания. А я считаю главной характеристикой элемента сознания его временность - возникновение и прекращение. А посему отметаю любой фактор бесконечной неизменности любого элемента сознания и сознания как совокупности всех его элементов. 

Собственно вся дискуссия именно об этом (о присутствии чего-то неизменного и вечного), а не о наличии или отсутствии сознания в чьем-то представлении или наличии или отсутствии признаков сознательности в сознании.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> либо рупа как вместилище намы.


Опять, что ли, про ум в теле, которое в уме?  Сказка про белого бычка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прочитал. Совершенно не понял Вашей интерпретации прочитанного применительно к обоснованию существования ясного света как первопричины возникновения сознания.


Это иллюстрация возможности сознательного выбора как основы целенаправленного действия. То есть уникального свойства, отличающего ум от "не ума".
Повторюсь: какие бы процессы ни происходили в веществе или устройстве, говорить о содержащемся в них смысле можно только с позиции носителя разума (= понимания). Это проявляется в сознательном совершении целенаправленного действия, что и иллюстрируют приведенные примеры.

В принципе, Вы правы, это ничем не отличается от того процесса, который разворачивается когда я, к примеру, просто шевелю рукой. Просто в MindBall связь "воля (решение)-поступок" более наглядна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять, что ли, про ум в теле, которое в уме?  Сказка про белого бычка.


Ну Вы же сами просили, ближе к сутрам, к основам, так сказать. Вот я и дал традиционную трактовку.

А сутры и есть такие "Сказки про белого бычка" - сплошные повторы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я считаю главной характеристикой элемента сознания его временность - возникновение и прекращение.


То есть что-то возникает и прекращается, но что это - сие Павлу не ведомо да похоже и не особо интересно. Просто такой занимательный фокус-покус: возникает и прекращается. Обана!
Об чем я и толкую.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы обнаружили его прямым восприятием?


Но само и есть прямое восприятие. Недвойственность, блин, никуда не денешься.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну Вы же сами просили, ближе к сутрам, к основам, так сказать. Вот я и дал традиционную трактовку.
> 
> А сутры и есть такие "Сказки про белого бычка" - сплошные повторы.


Да нет же  :Smilie:  Посмотрите, как говорится о пратитья самутпаде.

Там нет отдельно нама, содержащего рупа или рупа, содержащего нама. Речь идет о едином возникновении "нама-рупа", имени-формы. Можно встретить описание отдельно, что есть нама, можно встретить отдельно описание что есть рупа. Но во взаимообусловленном возникновении (я все же предпочитаю говорить о взаимном возникновении условий) говорится именно о нама-рупа.

То есть нет никакой сказки про белого бычка. Есть конкретные признаки. Они одновременно нама - как различающие признаки, и в то же время они рупа - то есть они признаки различаемого. Из возникновения нама-рупа возникают шесть чувственных опор. Это взаимное возникновение.

----------


## Pavel

> Это иллюстрация возможности сознательного выбора как основы целенаправленного действия.


В этих иллюстрациях нет ничего отличного от иллюстрации, в которой человек просто рукой берет яблоко со стола. Есть прибор, который интерпетирует изменения в организме в механическое движение. Лучше всего это делает человеческое тело. Наблюдение за поведением "протеза" не дает лучшего понимания того, как функционирует живой организм. 

Вы уж извините, но игрушки, описанные в статьях - это протезы нормального человеческого тела, которое заставляют действовать посредством протеза "обрубком руки". Странно, что Вы этого не видите, а видите журналистское "управление мыслью", которое гораздо очевиднее обнаруживается в любом нормальном телодвижении, которое ведет к воздействию на посторонний предмет.

Сергей, я в своей жизни посвятил 2 года изучению различных аномальных явлений и в частности телекенеза. Нам с сотрудниками удалось иметь дело с двумя людьми, которые бесконтактно передвигали легкие предметы (очень легкие, но хорошо защищенные от случайного постороннего воздействия). В наблюдаемом явлении роль мысли все та же, что и роль мысли в обычном перемещении рукой предмета и никакой материализации мысли как чего-то нематериального (сами понимаете нонсенс мною произнесенного), чтобы в этом увидеть нечто особенное или чудесное, нет. Мыслью так же формируется энергетическое воздействие, как и механическое воздействие, но мысль от этого не обрела какой-то сущностной иной характеристики, чем та, что она уже имела в обыденном восприятии.

----------


## Pavel

> То есть что-то возникает и прекращается, но что это - сие Павлу не ведомо да похоже и не особо интересно. Просто такой занимательный фокус-покус: возникает и прекращается. Обана!
> Об чем я и толкую.


Ну, почему же. Я уже пояснял, что под элементом сознания понимаю характеристику (качество) живого существа. Любое качество живого существа, в том числе и любой элемент сознания (качественной характеристики живого существа) возникает и прекращается. Поэтому осознанность то наблюдается в живом существе, то ее там обнаружить нельзя.

Определение сознанию как способности представлять окружающий мир в идеальных образах, я уже давал. Вы отказались дать определение сознанию со своей стороны, которое указывало бы на что-то различимое (ограниченное конкретными видимыми качествами). Так что не стоит с больной головы да на здоровую... О фокусах-покусах пока я только от Вас и слышу, но пытаюсь показать, что никаких фокусов выдумывать не надо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они одновременно нама - как различающие признаки, и в то же время они рупа - то есть они признаки различаемого.


Что такое "различающие признаки"? очень странная лингвистическая конструкция. Я на своем уровне постижения недвойственности не усматриваю в ней ровно никакого смысла.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нам с сотрудниками удалось иметь дело с двумя людьми, которые бесконтактно передвигали легкие предметы (очень легкие, но хорошо защищенные от случайного постороннего воздействия).


Легкие предметы, это неинтересно!

----------


## Pavel

> Они одновременно нама - как различающие признаки, и в то же время они рупа - то есть они признаки различаемого.


Никогда не понимал буддийского русского языка.  :Smilie:  Что такое "различающие признаки"? Могу понять "признаки различающего", признаки различения, а различающие признаки не понимаю.

*ПРИ'ЗНАК*, а, м. Та сторона в предмете или явлении, по к-рой его можно узнать, определить или описать, к-рая служит его приметой, знаком. 

Т.е. признак - это качество. Как качество может быть различающим или не различающим. Прыгучесть может быть различающей? Прыгучесть - это различаемого или различающий признак?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Легкие предметы, это неинтересно!


Интересно вживую наблюдать и изучать. А смотреть на фотографию не интересно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Интересно вживую наблюдать и изучать. А смотреть на фотографию не интересно.


Силой мысли двигают почему-то только очень легкие предметы.
Вы исключали в экспериментах воздушные потоки, вибрацию, магнитные и электростатические поля, деформацию под действием ИК излучения, давление света, коллективное самоубеждение?

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, в данном случае Сергей имеет в виду феномен обратной связи. Человек осознает изменения в воспринимаемом как следствия своих умственных намерений, то есть отделяет свое (и себя) от несвоего (и чужого).

Подразумевается, видимо, при этом, что нельзя создать программу, которая будет делать то же самое (в потоке восприятия отделять события, вызванные действиями самой программы, от событий, происходящих независимо от действий самой программы)

Здесь есть два слабых места. Во-первых, любая система машинного зрения ориентирована на самоосознание (т.е. на осознавание цели внутренне и результата достижения цели внешне). Такие системы уже существуют пусть и не отличаются глубоким интеллектом. Это так называемый слабый ИИ.

Во-вторых, с точки зрения теории дхарм, совсем нет ничего независимого от актов действия (самскар) прошлых моментов сознания. Текущий и будущие моменты сознания целиком обусловлены лишь прошлыми моментами сознания. Всего лишь отсутствует их памятование, по причине неразличения дхармадхату - опоры на прошлый момент сознания. 

В этом ключе возникает, несомненно, проблема "другого сознания". Но придерживаясь очень строго теории дхарм, это все те же самые моменты сознания, не памятуемые, как следствие противоречивых действий множества прошлых моментов сознания. Здесь нет полной предопределенности, поскольку текущий момент сознания предоставляет свободу действия, но эта свобода неудовлетворительна, поскольку желанные результаты не могут быть достигнуты непосредственно в следующем моменте сознания. 

Индивидуален каждый момент сознания, но континуум (пространство) ума (сантана) не имеет мерности. Он не одномерен (как цепь), не двумерен (как ветвящаяся схема на бумаге), не трехмерен (как ветви дерева). Каждый момент сознания имеет свои опоры в других моментах сознания. Каждый момент сознания - это существо. Но у этих существ нет единого общего пространства-времени. Есть общая опора на воспринимаемые образы "внешнего мира" - созданных прошлыми моментами сознания условий. 

Поэтому складывается предположение о независимых (друг от друга) существованиях. 

Но все это скорее подобно многозадачному исполнению нескольких программ одним процессором. Когда инструкции выполняются не последовательно в рамках отдельной программы, а чередуясь. Группа таких команд между прерываниями и есть отдельный момент сознания. Момент сознания сохраняет контекст - опору для следующего момента сознания. 

Не стоит воспринимать подобную метафору слишком всерьез. Иначе потребуется домысливать внешний по отношению к моментам сознания "процессор" исполняющий переходы от момента сознания к моменту сознания, и прочее внешнее устройство. 

Я не до такой степени этерналист, чтобы утверждать подобную внешнюю реализацию пространства ума, и не до такой степени нигилист, чтобы отрицать какую бы то ни было внешнюю реализацию. 

Это лишь метафора, которая может быть понятна материалисту, примеряя его с идеалистическими взглядами, и в то же время может быть понятна идеалисту, примеряя его с материалистическими взглядами.

Но сама по себе такая метафора - это та самая бесконечная матрешка, о которой говорит Сергей.

И в этом смысле наличие ясности и осознанности - есть лишь таковость. Каково ее устройство - не может быть познано в рамках этой самой ясности и осознанности. Любое утверждение - лишь гипотеза. Глубокие мыслители и схоласты могут ставить мысленные эксиперименты, подтверждающие одни гипотезы и отвергающие другие. 

С точки зрения буддизма важно другое. Сама эта ясность и осознанность может быть обнаружена в рамках практики созерцания возникновения и исчезновения, сочетающейся с глубоким успокоением этого самого возникновения и исчезновения. Совсем без какого либо предварительного обучения. Можно ничего не знать об этом, и просто обнаружить ясность и осознавание - сами моменты сознания, их возникновение (и одновременное знание о возникновении) и исчезновение (и одновременно знание об исчезновении). Моменты сознания содержат лишь то, что содержат, попытки что-либо рассмотреть вне пределов момента сознания просто порождает очередной момент сознания. Их можно перебирать любые, создавая и разрушая целые миры. Можно стать богом или упасть в ад. Можно понять происхождение этого момента сознания из бесчисленных прошлых, перебирая их один за одним или целыми гроздьями по определенным критериям.

----------

Pavel (24.01.2011), Сергей Хос (24.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что такое "различающие признаки"? очень странная лингвистическая конструкция. Я на своем уровне постижения недвойственности не усматриваю в ней ровно никакого смысла.


Синее - различающий признак. Сладкое - различающий признак. Твердое - различающий признак. Протяженное - различающий признак. 

Какую бы форму Вы ни рассматривали - она есть сочетание различающих признаков. Какое бы обозначение Вы ни использовали - оно и есть само сочетание каких-либо различающих признаков.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Какое бы обозначение Вы ни использовали - оно и есть само сочетание каких-либо различающих признаков.


А есть ли неразличающие признаки?

----------


## Pavel

> Силой мысли двигают почему-то только очень легкие предметы.
> Вы исключали в экспериментах воздушные потоки, вибрацию, магнитные и электростатические поля, деформацию под действием ИК излучения, давление света, коллективное самоубеждение?


Да. Двигали стрелку прибора, защищенную от внешнего воздействия. Эксперпиментов было много. Усилия по перемещению заканчивались тяжелыми физическими последствиями для испытуемых - рвота, физическая слабость, длительное восстановление физическиз сил вплоть до потери сознания. Ребята тренировались самостоятельно, поэтому достигли лишь способности воздействовать на легкие предметы. Известная в стране испытуемая (ее исследовали в институте мозга) Кулагина, перемещала крупные предметы.
Наверняка уже в инете можно найти и видео с Кулагиной - мне уже не интересно искать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А есть ли неразличающие признаки?


Флейта длинного цвета издала оранжево-соленую ноту.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот простой пример. Двое выбрались на пикник. Один говорит - ты захватил с собой стол? Другой выложил на камень припасы и сказал - конечно же, я принес его сюда тысячу лет назад, за это время он слегка покосился.

Таковость в четвертой форме "просто как это" заключается исключительно в правильной функции. Нет нужды тащить за правильной функцией много-много дополнительных признаков.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Павел, в данном случае Сергей имеет в виду феномен обратной связи. Человек осознает изменения в воспринимаемом как следствия своих умственных намерений, то есть отделяет свое (и себя) от несвоего (и чужого).


Нет, я прежде всего имею в виду, что человек осознает свое намерение и имеет свободу выбора следовать ему или нет. Внешние проявления - дело десятое, их может вообще не быть, поэтому суть не в обратной связи.
Когда человек размышляет (или медитирует), он имеет дело исключительно со сферой воли и намерения. Изменения есть (например, проблеск нового понимания), а обратной связи - никакой вообще. Она появится, только если вы про это новое понимание книжку напишете. А не напишете - никто и не узнает. Чистая нама, без всякой рупы.

----------


## Айвар

> ...  и смех над ЛЮБОЙ теорией...... а потом начался буддизм.... 
> вот такая прививка.....


Отражение трудно назвать теорией, это образ в зеркале, но некоторым людям надо очень долго общаться, чтобы в конце концов прийти к простому выводу - в зеркале есть именно то, что вы хотите там видеть. :Kiss: 

Про коленку, хороший пример, детские переживания, действительно "более" альтруистичны, а сами дети способны на самопожертвование и подвиг - ведь это страна любви и дружбы, где все всерьез и взаправду, и именно потому, что все - игра!

----------


## Айвар

> Вершиной экстравертного ума является ум Бодхисаттвы, к которому всех озабоченных своим индивидуальным успокоением, ориентированным на блаженство, и ведут. 
> 
> Как-то мне довелось услышать такой совет из уст девушки: "Если тебе стало невыносимо плохо, то найди того, кому хуже и помоги ему." Вот это движение к успокоеннию ума, а не ориентация на бложенство, как Вы это рисуете.


Нет желания вас переубеждать, но есть замечательный принцип ати-йоги, пусть все проявляется и обнаруживается в состоянии пространства открытости.  

Психология как ее понимал Юнг, это обнаружения в человеке энергетического механизма индивидуального и коллективного (бессознательного). со своей стороны могу добавить, что индивидуальная "сознательность" может быть весьма бессознательной, именно из-за отсутствия принципа успокоенности ума.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от *Dron*
> 1)если понимать абсолютное как самосущее (несколько раз указывал на это) то абсолютное никакая ни сторона ничего, т.к. несуществующее стороной быть не может.


Никаких «если» не требуется вообще. Ваше «если» есть самостоятельная предпосылка к несуществованию самобытия, именно оно превращает это несуществование в самосущее. Ни один реалист с вами не согласится, потому как вместе с самобытием, в этом случае исчезает и сама боль в пальце, которую безуспешно ищут уже более 20 стр. треда, что совершенно противоречит практическому опыту. Как будете объяснять существование боли? Или для вас её тоже нет?



> 2)Взаимозависимость самобытия не касается, как не касается подземных жирафов


Ч.Т.Д. в пункте 1.



> 3)Если найдете в Ламриме 5 т хоть одно слово про Единую Истину, можете прийти и повесить меня. Если не найдете...ничего страшного не будет, только польза - хотя бы раз внимательно текст прочитаете.


Для меня оппонент всегда драгоценность, либо поможет мне разобраться в чем я заблуждаюсь, либо я утвержусь в правильности своего понимания, польза от него в любом случае, зачем же гробить такую драгоценность, вешая оппонента.  :Smilie: 



> Вот вам вопрос - Единая истина, сторонами которой являются абс. и отн. истины, сама что из себя представляет, она какая, абсолютная? относительная? обе сразу? ни одна из перечисленных?


Ничего «самого из себя представляющего» нет. Взаимозависимость тотальна. Ваш вопрос потому и возник потому что для вас всегда «если».

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Синее - различающий признак. Сладкое - различающий признак. Твердое - различающий признак. Протяженное - различающий признак. 
> Какую бы форму Вы ни рассматривали - она есть сочетание различающих признаков. Какое бы обозначение Вы ни использовали - оно и есть само сочетание каких-либо различающих признаков.


Тогда правильнее сказать "признак, по которому *осуществляется* различение" - это я и имел в виду, когда сказал, что формулировка невнятная: без различающего, того, кто понимает различие, - признак вовсе не есть признак.
Даже если мы построим анализатор, отличающий синее от красного, сами понятия "синее" и "красное" в него заложили создатели. И они же снимают полученные данные (= различают).
Говорить, что различает анализатор помимо ума того, кто им пользуется - бессмысленно.

----------


## Pavel

> Синее - различающий признак. Сладкое - различающий признак. Твердое - различающий признак. Протяженное - различающий признак.


Чм же отличаются все приведенные Вами примеры от признаков различения?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, я прежде всего имею в виду, что человек осознает свое намерение и имеет свободу выбора следовать ему или нет. Внешние проявления - дело десятое, их может вообще не быть, поэтому суть не в обратной связи.


Сергей, такая иллюзия возникает лишь потому, что кажется, будто иногда человек "не осознает" свое намерение  :Smilie:  Это путаница между двумя факторами. Есть текущий момент сознания. Он содержит совершенно осознанное намерение. Иначе говоря, сам момент сознания и есть осознанность.
Но если в следующем моменте сознания нет фактора памятования, тогда возникает иллюзия, что некие факторы результата действия свидетельствуют о неосознанности действия.

Действие присутствует в моменте сознания. Оно не может быть осознанным или неосознанным. Но может быть памятование о моменте сознания с действием в момент выявления результата этого действия. Тогда возникает фактор иллюзии сознания намерения. 

В этом смысле процессор не памятует прошлых действий. Но ничто не мешает реализовать такое памятование, к которому программа будет прибегать для "осознанного достижения целей". Это будет полным эквивалентом реальной осознанности в современном психологическом смысле. В традиционном буддийском смысле такого представления вовсе нет. Каждое действие ума, речи и тела является сознательным, потому что составляет момент сознания.

Ну и то же касается "свободы выбора". Можно создать умственное действие (намерение, устремление, план) и памятовать его. Можно не памятовать. Тогда будет казаться, что никакого действия не совершено.  Однако последствия этого действия (даже умственного) все равно возникнут. Очень просто - каждое намерение обуславливает будущий момент сознания. Памятование или забвение не предотвращает возникновения этого момента. Но весь вопрос в том, насколько этот момент сознания будет ограничен. Если его возникновение не получит пищи в виде влечений, обусловленных этим моментом сознания, то он возникнет и исчезнет. Но если влечения возникнут, то действия при возникновении этого момента сознания породят следующие обусловленные моменты сознаний.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чм же отличаются все приведенные Вами примеры от признаков различения?


Переформулируйте вопрос более конкретно

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда человек размышляет (или медитирует), он имеет дело исключительно со сферой воли и намерения. Изменения есть (например, проблеск нового понимания), а обратной связи - никакой вообще. Она появится, только если вы про это новое понимание книжку напишете. А не напишете - никто и не узнает. Чистая нама, без всякой рупы.


Обратная связь - это возникновение и исчезновение. Чистая нама опирается на предыдущие моменты сознания, в которых есть рупа. Мы можете не смотреть на небо, а просто вспомнить, как смотрели на него раньше. Так же вы можете вообразить что-то, чего не видели, конструируя это из того, что видели раньше и как усвоили закономерности сочетания элементов видимого.

----------

Pavel (24.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Даже если мы построим анализатор, отличающий синее от красного, сами понятия "синее" и "красное" в него заложили создатели. И они же снимают полученные данные (= различают).
> Говорить, что различает анализатор помимо ума того, кто им пользуется - бессмысленно.


Сергей, Вы блуждаете, как неприкаянный, между понятиями ума и того, кто им обладает. Есть те, кто увидит смысл в различении прибором синего и красного - Вы скажете, что видите ум, видящий смысл. Есть те, кто не увидит смысла в том, что прибор различает синее и красное. Вы станете утверждать, что не можете обнаружить ум? Я скажу Вам, что Вы ищете ум не по тем признакам, а потому и не обнаруживаете его в приборе, но обнаруживаете его в создателе прибора.

 Пока Вы точно не укажете на признаки различения ума, я буду утверждать, что Вы не знаете признаков различения ума, а знаете лишь признаки формирования фраз об уме в буддийском контексте. Пока Вы лишь заявили о том, что ум всегда живой и волетивный. Так поясните, как Вы различаете живое, а так же как различаете волетивное. Если Вы сможете указать признаки живого так, что они не могут быть обнаружены в не живом, то я Вам поверю. Если Вы укажете на признаки волетивного так, что я не смогу обнаружить волетивное в не живом, то я Вам поверю. Я не верю просто повторениям, да и мало кто еще верит.

Пока так или иначе Вы срываетесь с обсуждения качеств ума на обсуждение того, кто умом пользуется. Осталось объявить очередную синонимичность между "умом" и "тем, кто им пользуется", чтобы опять в известном смысле все обрело хоть какой-то законченный смысл. Но и в этом случае я Вас обвиню в том, что в очередной раз, наблюдая свое я, по причине мутности восприятия Вы его принимаете за ум - не различаете одно от другого.

----------


## Pavel

> Переформулируйте вопрос более конкретно


Вы привели примеры различающих признаков. В моем представлении все Вами приведенные примеры указывают на признаки различения. Вот я и спрашиваю Вас, "различающие признаки" как-то отличаются от "признаков различения" или нет?

В моем понимании: 

*признаки различения* - качества, формы, являющиеся результатами предшествующих восприятию моментов сознания.

*признаки различаемого* - качества, формы, являющиеся результатом сравнения, узнавания и конструирования в процессе восприятия с опорой (на основе) на памятование признаков различения (прежних моментов сознания).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чистая нама опирается на предыдущие моменты сознания, в которых есть рупа.


Необязательно. Может опираться еще и на такие, в кторых нет никакой рупы.
Мало того: рупа в определенном смысле та же нама, поскольку дана лишь в познании, и никак иначе. Поэтому если сказать, что нама опирается на рупу, это все равно, что сказать, что само на себя.

----------

Won Soeng (24.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (24.01.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Необязательно.


Обязательно. Если есть случаи, когда это не обязательно, то покажите такие случаи.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пока Вы точно не укажете на признаки различения ума


Сперва необходимо указать объект (опознать его), а уж потом признаки.
Говоря иначе: внимание сначала направляется к объекту, а затем рассудок выявляет и называет его признаки. Это общая схема познания чего угодно.
Ум как объект опознается лишь в интроспекции, в самонаблюдении. Он нигде не дан как внешний объект. Это его специфика.
Если Вы с таким определением не согласны, врад ли имеет смысл дальше воду толочь. Давайте договоримся так: Вы станете считать такой подход верой или заклинаниями, а я Ваш - ментальной слепотой.

----------

Pavel (25.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Необязательно. Может опираться еще и на такие, в кторых нет никакой рупы.
> Мало того: рупа в определенном смысле та же нама, поскольку дана лишь в познании, и никак иначе. Поэтому если сказать, что нама опирается на рупу, это все равно, что сказать, что само на себя.


Да, я согласен с Вашим уточнением

----------

Сергей Хос (24.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Павел, буддийский ум вообще удивителен (удивительно прост).
Вот как он распознаёт круглое, есть ли в нем алгоритм распознавания круглого?
Нет, йоги искали и не нашли алгоритмов в глубине своего ума. 
И сказали, что ум просто видит (ясным внутренним оком) и сознает круглое.  :Big Grin: 
Это неудовлетворительно, конечно, но хоть что-то надо было сказать.

Очень существенно, что природа буддийского ума находится вне определений.
Для буддистов это существенно. А Павлу непонятно, он определения хочет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы привели примеры различающих признаков. В моем представлении все Вами приведенные примеры указывают на признаки различения. Вот я и спрашиваю Вас, "различающие признаки" как-то отличаются от "признаков различения" или нет?
> 
> В моем понимании: 
> 
> *признаки различения* - качества, формы, являющиеся результатами предшествующих восприятию моментов сознания.
> 
> *признаки различаемого* - качества, формы, являющиеся результатом сравнения, узнавания и конструирования в процессе восприятия с опорой (на основе) на памятование признаков различения (прежних моментов сознания).


А-а, теперь понятно. Признаки различаемого полагают некую самосущность этого различаемого. 

Я полагаю, что нет признаков различаемого, отличающихся от признаков различающего. И все они и есть признаки различения. 

Иначе говоря, различаемое обнаруживается как интерпретация по признакам различения, не имея никаких собственных признаков (можно так же сказать, обладая потенциально бесчисленными произвольными признаками)

----------

Pavel (25.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Иначе говоря, различаемое обнаруживается как интерпретация по признакам различения


Про интерпретацию понятно.
А признак как обнаруживается? Тоже как интерпретация? но чего?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сперва необходимо указать объект (опознать его), а уж потом признаки.
> Говоря иначе: внимание сначала направляется к объекту, а затем рассудок выявляет и называет его признаки. Это общая схема познания чего угодно.
> Ум как объект опознается лишь в интроспекции, в самонаблюдении. Он нигде не дан как внешний объект. Это его специфика.
> Если Вы с таким определением не согласны, врад ли имеет смысл дальше воду толочь. Давайте договоримся так: Вы станете считать такой подход верой или заклинаниями, а я Ваш - ментальной слепотой.


Указать объект - это значит полагать объект существующим реально, именно таким. Не функционально выделяемым вследствие жажды, страха и невежества, а именно существующим так, с предопределенными признаками, обособленным от всего, что не является не-объектом, и взаимодействующим именно как объект, а не как выделенная форма, результат предвзятого, заинтересованного наблюдения. 

Что такое внимание направляется к объекту? Как это происходит из момента в момент?

Я изложу свое видение как это происходит.

1. Сначала есть неудовлетворительный момент сознания (они все неудовлетворительны, поэтому и сменяют друг-друга). Это неведение, авидья.  

2. В этом моменте сознания возникает устремление (санскара) из этой неудовлетворенности. 

3. Помимо неудовлетворительности, в моменте сознания присутствуют причины, по которым этот момент сознания возник. И эти причины все еще продолжают действовать, обуславливая не любое прекращение момента сознания, а лишь изменение его, избегающее неудовлетворенности. Поэтому сопровождая возникшее устремление возникает так же внимание (сознание, виджняна) как объект памятования этого момента сознания (дхармадхату следующего момента сознания) 

4. Сама совокупность признаков, отмечающих этот момент сознания как возникший и отмечающих его как неудовлетворительный есть имя-форма (нама-рупа).

5. Для того, чтобы следующий момент сознания возник как удовлетворительный возникают чувственные опоры (салаятана), ожидания признаков желаемого момента сознания

6. Но следующий момент сознания обусловлен не только устремлением этого момента сознания. Поэтому ожидания прошлых моментов сознаний, как опоры этого момента сознания вступают в контакт (пхаса) с  с ожиданиями этого момента сознания

7. Из этого контакта ожиданий возникает отношение, чувствование (ведана) приятности, неприятности или нейтральности сложившихся ожиданий следующего момента сознания

8. Из этого отношение возникает влечение, жажда (танха) воплощения приятных ожиданий. Это момент опоры неведения следующего момента сознания и его неудовлетворительности.

9. Из жажды возникает привязанность (упадана, тот самый объект, различаемое), как воплощение приятных ожиданий. Привязанность это соединение всех ожидаемых приятных чувств.

10. Из привязанности возникает становление (бхава). Это соединение всех условий возникновения следующего момента сознания.

11. Из становления происходит рождение (джати) нового момента сознания целиком обусловленного предыдущим моментом сознания. 

12. Рожденный момент сознания помимо приятных чувств содержит так же множество неприятных, вследствие чего происходит пресыщение этого момента сознания, его старение-и-смерть (джарамарана), неудовлетворительность этого нового момента сознания. 

Так что объект (упадана, привязанность) возникает вследствие признаков (нама-рупа), а не наоборот.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1. Сначала есть неудовлетворительный момент сознания (они все неудовлетворительны, поэтому и сменяют друг-друга). Это неведение, авидья.


Хотелось бы поподробнее насчет авидьи. Как это моменты сменяют друг друга?
Что определяет их неудовлеторительность (критерий)?
Я так понимаю, у этой модели придется ток выключать, тогда только сознание прекратится.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хотелось бы поподробнее насчет авидьи. Как это моменты сменяют друг друга?
> Что определяет их неудовлеторительность (критерий)?
> Я так понимаю, у этой модели придется ток выключать, тогда только сознание прекратится.


Какие именно подробности насчет авидьи Вас интересуют?

Что касается возникновения и прекращения моментов сознания, то именно этот процесс и описан в пратитья самутпаде. То есть я описал смену этого момента будущим. 

Неудовлетворительность момента сознания это присутствие в моменте сознания неприятных чувств (ведана).

Что Вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "у этой модели придется ток выключать, тогда только сознание прекратиться"? В модели ничего не говорится о токе. Какой бы "ток" Вы ни выключили - это просто будет следующий момент сознания в котором будет некое представление "ток выключен".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Неудовлетворительность момента сознания это присутствие в моменте сознания неприятных чувств (ведана).


Ну у Вас в №1 сказано "они все неудовлетворительны".
Формулировка неудачная, провоцирует на небуддийское понимание.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну у Вас в №1 сказано "они все неудовлетворительны".
> Формулировка неудачная, провоцирует на небуддийское понимание.


Так и есть - какие бы ни были устремления - они не достигают удовлетворительности. Так и происходит череда моментов сознания. Синичка в болоте. Нос вытащит - хвост завязнет. Хвост вытянет - нос пропал. Неудовлетворительность коренится в прошлом моменте сознания. Неудовлетворительность этого момента становится причиной следующего момента сознания.

Вы бы не стали покидать места, в которых не испытываете ни малейшего неудовлетворения.

Можно подробнее пояснить, какое именно понимание провоцирует формулировка?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Про интерпретацию понятно.
> А признак как обнаруживается? Тоже как интерпретация? но чего?


Признак не обнаруживается. Признаки возникают как конкретное направление (возникновение) внимания (сознания).

Например, если неприятное чувство может быть успокоено сладостью, возникают группы признаков, связанных со сладостью (печенье, конфеты и т.п.)

Это как если бы Вы делали запрос в базу данных (прошлых моментов сознания) в которых присутствует сладость.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Можно подробнее пояснить, какое именно понимание провоцирует формулировка?


Ну что это вечный цикл. Нет условий для удовлетворительности, остановки (типа блаженных самадхи).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну что это вечный цикл. Нет условий для удовлетворительности, остановки (типа блаженных самадхи).


Блаженное самадхи это так же страдание, поскольку непостоянно, зависимо от условий и неудовлетворительно.

Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи создает условия для разрыва, прекращения условий для возникновения новых моментов сознания. 

Просто успокоение ума дает некоторое время покоя, который будет нарушен созреванием следующего момента сознания, который неудовлетворителен. Но такое успокоение создает условия для будущих моментов сознания с успокоением.

Пока не прекращено возникновение новых моментов сознания, остаются условия для возникновения неудовлетворительности.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пока не прекращено возникновение новых моментов сознания, остаются условия для возникновения неудовлетворительности.


Ааа, неудовлетворительность это страдание... понял.
По тхераваде, устранение неведения требует распознавания ощущений и того, как они связаны с сознанием.
Где неведение в Вашей пратитьясамутпаде?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ааа, неудовлетворительность это страдание... понял.
> По тхераваде, устранение неведения требует распознавания ощущений и того, как они связаны с сознанием.
> Где неведение в Вашей пратитьясамутпаде?


Авидья - неведение этого момента сознания, танха (жажда) - зарождение неведения в будущих моментах сознания.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Авидья - неведение этого момента сознания, танха (жажда) - зарождение неведения в будущих моментах сознания.


И устранение неведения состоит в йогическом наблюдении предыдущего момента сознания?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И устранение неведения состоит в йогическом наблюдении предыдущего момента сознания?


Да, но это более сложная история. Просто различение дхармадхату - это очень хорошая практика памятования качеств ума внутренне. 

Если продолжает возникать жажда, даже распознаваемая, продолжает возникать и неведение.

----------


## Dron

> Никаких «если» не требуется вообще. Ваше «если» есть самостоятельная предпосылка к несуществованию самобытия, именно оно превращает это несуществование в самосущее.


Как вы понимаете "самостоятельные предпосылки", которые мне приписываете? 


> Ни один реалист с вами не согласится, потому как вместе с самобытием, в этом случае исчезает и сама боль в пальце, которую безуспешно ищут уже более 20 стр. треда, что совершенно противоречит практическому опыту


. 
боль не изчезает. Реалист с пальцем не исчезает. Исчезает вера в самосущую боль, и самосущий палец с произрастающим из него реалистом.



> Как будете объяснять существование боли? Или для вас её тоже нет?


объяснять на основании кармы, как принято в миру. Что вам объяснить про палец, а то я посты не всех участников читаю, т.к. отвечаю только вам, продолжая основную тему



> Цитата:
> 2)Взаимозависимость самобытия не касается, как не касается подземных жирафов
> Ч.Т.Д. в пункте 1.


что вы доказали, не пойму, что подземный жираф происходит обусловленно?




> Для меня оппонент всегда драгоценность, либо поможет мне разобраться в чем я заблуждаюсь, либо я утвержусь в правильности своего понимания, польза от него в любом случае, зачем же гробить такую драгоценность, вешая оппонента.


конечно, драгоценность. Вот указал вам, что заблуждались насчет мифической Единой истины в Лам-риме. Вы убедились? Или, и вешать не хотим, и читать влом? И все кругом драгоценности, и все зашибись?




> Ничего «самого из себя представляющего» нет


. 
я про такое не писал



> Взаимозависимость тотальна.


все сущее возникает обусловленно. Несуществующее не возникает никак.



> Ваш вопрос потому и возник потому что для вас всегда «если».


"Если" тут исключительно потому, что у термина "абсолютное" могут быть и иные значения, кроме "самосущее".
Вопрос про статус феерической Единой истины пока остается без ответа.

----------


## Pavel

> Очень существенно, что природа буддийского ума находится вне определений.
> Для буддистов это существенно. А Павлу непонятно, он определения хочет.


Не верный вывод. Павлу до йоги дела нет, как и индивидуальной интроспекцией Павел наелся еще годам так к 30-ти. Но когда "йоги" всех мастей "выползают" из своей интроспекции на просторы инета с эгоцентрическим учением, то вот до учения Павлу есть дело. И дело это заключается лишь в том, чтобы разобраться, а есть ли в этом учении хоть что-то общественно-важное, чтобы это обсуждать на общественной площадке, или это сплошное самоудовлетворение (думаю, что слово выбрал приличное - не обидное  :Smilie:  ) путем умоизлияния, ибо уму этому в его интроспекции крайне одиноко и тесно, а потребности в эгоцентрических интроспекциях развиваются до умопомрачительных размеров - вулканирующий эгоцентризм.

Так что определения нужны Павлу лишь как признаки существования или отсутствия в представлениях тех или иных людей чего-то общего для других кроме единообразной преданности самому себе и практике взращивания самости через интроспекцию. Для Павла в определениях нет ничего личного, хотя эгоист, проецируя свой поведенческий архитип на окружающих, видит в действиях Павла исключительно его личный интерес - ничего другого видеть не научился (все те же опоры на предыдущие моменты сознания и практику интроспекции).

----------


## Pavel

> А-а, теперь понятно. Признаки различаемого полагают некую самосущность этого различаемого. 
> 
> Я полагаю, что нет признаков различаемого, отличающихся от признаков различающего. И все они и есть признаки различения. 
> 
> Иначе говоря, различаемое обнаруживается как интерпретация по признакам различения, не имея никаких собственных признаков (можно так же сказать, обладая потенциально бесчисленными произвольными признаками)


Значит я верно понял Вашу мысль, что то, что Вы назвали "различающими признаками" можно так же называть "признаками различения" - это всего-лишь вопрос русского языка и соответственно взаимопонимания. Отлично. Все остальное, о чем Вы сказали мной представляется аналогично, что следует из определений, которые я дал.

----------


## Pavel

> Я изложу свое видение как это происходит.
> 
> 1. Сначала есть неудовлетворительный момент сознания (они все неудовлетворительны, поэтому и сменяют друг-друга). Это неведение, авидья.


Не согласен с основным положением, который ложится в основу всех последующих рассуждений. Удовлетворительность любого момента сознания как раз очевидна, что описывается таковостью любого момента сознания. Весь ход дальнейших рассуждений сразу теряет какой-либо смысл.

----------


## Pavel

> Что касается возникновения и прекращения моментов сознания, то именно этот процесс и описан в пратитья самутпаде. То есть я описал смену этого момента будущим.


Меня всегда удивляло, как всем удается трактовать "описание того, без чего не возникает", как "описание процесса возникновения", но факт есть факт - именно так всегда трактуется патичча самуппада.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Удовлетворительность любого момента сознания как раз очевидна, что описывается таковостью любого момента сознания.


Согласен. В адвайте, например, каждый единичный момент сознания называется сат-читт-ананда. И в этом что-то есть...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> когда "йоги" всех мастей "выползают" из своей интроспекции на просторы инета с эгоцентрическим учением, то вот до учения Павлу есть дело. И дело это заключается лишь в том, чтобы разобраться, а есть ли в этом учении хоть что-то общественно-важное, чтобы это обсуждать на общественной площадке, или это сплошное самоудовлетворение ...


Здрасьтевам!
Так эта площадка, на которой мы находимся, она как раз и создана для обсуждения подобных вопросов. Может, Вы площадкой ошиблись, в этом все дело?
Или стоит поискать желание самоудовлетворения в себе? Неплохое упражнение в интроспекции, как раз для начинающих.

----------


## Айвар

> Указать объект ...
> 
> 1. Сначала есть неудовлетворительный момент сознания (они все неудовлетворительны, поэтому и сменяют друг-друга). Это неведение, авидья.


Нагарджуна 

26. Исследование двенадцати звеньев существования. 

26.1. Охваченные тьмой неведения, существа вовлечены в три вида действий (позитивные, негативные и нейтральные), поэтому их существование продолжается, направляемое этими действиями к их уделам. 
26.2. Обусловленное этими действиями, сознание возникает в различных уделах. И когда сознание перемещается туда, то появляется имя и форма. 
26.3. Когда появляется имя и форма, возникают шесть чувственных способностей. На основе шести чувственных способностей возникает контакт. 
26.4. Контакт рождается лишь опираясь на глаза, визуальную форму и внимание. Таким образом, опираясь на имя и форму, появляется зрительное сознание. 
26.5. Собрание этих трёх - глаз, визуальная форма и сознания - это контакт. И из контакта возникает ощущение. 
26.6. При условии ощущения появляется страстное желание ощущения. И когда возникает страстное желание - появляются четыре вида цепляния (за присваиваемые объекты желания, точку зрения, моральную дисциплину и воззрения самости). 
26.7. Если есть цепляние, то обязательно возникает становление цепляющегося. Но если цепляния нет, тогда есть свобода, а становления нет. 
26.8. Становление предполагает пять совокупностей: из становления появляется рождение, а затем старение, смерть и скорбь, стенания и все страдания. 
26.9. Беспокойство ума и печаль возникают вследствие рождения. Таким образом, возникает лишь эта совокупность страдания. 
26.10. Действия - это корень сансары. Поэтому мудрый избегает действий. И потому не мудр тот, кто действует. Мудрый таковым не является, поскольку видит Таковость. 
26.11. Если неведение прекращается, тогда действия также не проявляются. Тогда как неведение прекращается в результате узнавания и медитации на Таковость. 
26.12. Когда одно звено прекращается - следующее звено не возникает. И таким образом вся совокупность страдания полностью прекращается.

http://tattvamasi.narod.ru/mula.html

----------

Won Soeng (25.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, высказывая свою точку зрения я получаю немало замечаний и чудесных ссылок. Так обнаруживаю в этой точке зрения слабости, неточности и дополнительную мотивацию к практике.

----------


## Dron

> Согласен. В адвайте, например, каждый единичный момент сознания называется сат-читт-ананда. И в этом что-то есть...


в чем угодно хоть что-нибудь, да есть. Вопрос только - сатчитанда ли это?

----------


## Pavel

> Здрасьтевам!
> Так эта площадка, на которой мы находимся, она как раз и создана для обсуждения подобных вопросов. Может, Вы площадкой ошиблись, в этом все дело?
> Или стоит поискать желание самоудовлетворения в себе? Неплохое упражнение в интроспекции, как раз для начинающих.


Вот именно - здрасьтевам.  :Smilie:  Не мне здрасьте. Поэтому и говорю о том, что на любой площадке, которая являет собой площадку для обмена мнениями можно встретить лишь того, кто вылез из интроспекции и желает обмениваться. Так обменивайтесь, а не вылезайте лишь для заявления, что у каждого все свое личное и не может быть иным, что опора лишь на интроспекцию, а больше не на что опираться. Вы же в каждом своем мнении опираетесь на общественное мнение, что формируется этой общественной площадкой и в каждом своем мнении демонстрируете жажду обмениваться, а не достаточность интроспекции. Здесь в каждой теме вся аргументация только и сводится к некой общественной мысли, что зовется буддизмом, в которой ни намека хоть на одну личность, которая олицетворяет этот самый буддизм и участвует с нами в беседе. Нельзя же так совсем перестать видеть собственных действий и мотивов этих действий...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, высказывая свою точку зрения я получаю немало замечаний и чудесных ссылок. Так обнаруживаю в этой точке зрения слабости, неточности и дополнительную мотивацию к практике.


Так у всех, но практики различны. Я, например по утрам еще и завтракаю. Только зачем Вам это знать? Так же я не понял, почему Вы посчитали, что мне следует знать, что Вы высказываете свою точку зрения (я это вижу), получаете не мало замечаний и чудесных ссылок (я это вижу), обнаруживаете в своей точке зрения слабости (ну, для того и стараемся придерживаться логики и общего языка), дополнительную мотивацию к практике (как же ее можно прекратить - она завсегда обнаруживается у каждого живого существа - и мотивация, и практика). К чему это было сказано...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> в чем угодно хоть что-нибудь, да есть. Вопрос только - сатчитанда ли это?


Вопрос не в этом, а в том, может ли каждый момент сознания обладать таковостью (удовлетворительностью, законченностью, быть завершенным актом, пережитым), или не может вовсе, а посему любое деление на моменты сознания условно и любая смена одного момента сознания другим (дискретность моментов сознания) - это выдумка, а в действительности есть лишь непрерывное сознание, лишь один безначальный, но угасающий акт переживания. Например смена агрессии на симпатию - это смена двух моментов сознания или один изменчивый момент сознания во всей своей незавершенности как в рождении, так и в угасании? Тогда в чем обнаруживаем таковость?

----------


## Айвар

> Тогда в чем обнаруживаем таковость?


Осознание это "я-мысль". В таковости, акцент переносится на мысль, а у обычных существ на я. Довольно тонкая грань, потому что трудно растворить весь комплекс ахамкары (цепляние за я-бытие и все представления об эго), поэтому для возбужденных существ существует комплекс учений о не-я, который конечно же не свободен от противоречий с точки зрения высшей йога-тантры (практики). Но уже и на ранних стадиях практик йогин развивает безмятежность (шине) и проникновение, и у него появляется опыт переживания ...

Сейчас в интернете выложены лекции ДЛ о медитации на основании текста Камалашилы (начиная с 6-ой)
http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/2011_HHDL_Sarnath/#audio

----------


## АлександрГТ

Из соседней темы (поскольку нет прав там писать, а показалось иинтересным)



> Сергей Хос
> А вот интересно, зрительное восприятие во сне или в галлюцинации, происходящее без учатия физического органа, считается также действием зрительной виджняны с опорой на соответствующую индрию? Нигде не встречал об этом.


Не знаю трактовку буддизма - скажу о наблюдениях. Все восприятия, как в реале, так и "мысленные" идут с участием соответствующих органов восприятия. Вам знакомо видение цветовых пятен на веках пи закрытых глазах? Попробуйте закрыть глаза, мысленно ярко представить какую-нибудь картину и затем переключиться - посмотреть на эти цветовые пятна. Вы увидите, что они грубо, но соответствуют представляемой картинке.
Глаз работает в обе стороны. Поэтому любые процессы восприятия видимо идут с участием соответствующих органов.

----------


## Dron

> Вопрос не в этом, а в том, может ли каждый момент сознания обладать таковостью (удовлетворительностью, законченностью, быть завершенным актом, пережитым)


вопрос не в этом, а в том, обладает ли момент сознания в аду удовлетворительностью. (законченностью он точно обладает, акт он явно завершенный, пережитый)



> любое деление на моменты сознания условно и любая смена одного момента сознания другим (дискретность моментов сознания) - это выдумка, а в действительности есть лишь непрерывное сознание,


Павел, в буддизме ум не некая абстрактная штуковина, не от чего не зависящая. Ум есть знание конкретного объекта. Видение солнца не есть видение дерева, верно? 
Хотите найти непрерывный ум- найдите его непрерывный объект.

----------

Won Soeng (27.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хотите найти непрерывный ум- найдите его непрерывный объект.


Вы забываете: у Павла ум - это процесс, причем в веществе. А какой у процесса может быть объект?
В крайнем случае может быть цель. Говорим же мы: "Вода устремилась в унитаз". Значит, вода имеет цель. И, видимо, ум тоже.

Хотя если взять давешний пример, с автонавигатором, где Павел утверждал, что в этом приборе реализован ум, а водитель послушно следует его указаниям. Значит, автонавигатор имеет цель - добраться домой, и одновременно дом - это его объект.
Но может ли автонавигатор иметь непрерывный объект - я очень сомневаюсь.

А вот что ум в этом смысле может быть статичным - это несомненно.
Например: по городу расставлены знаки дорожного движения, указаниям которых послушно следуют пешеходы и водители. Значит, в этой логике, система данных знаков имеет ум, только он статичный.

Похожие рассуждения можно привести и про наш любимый арифмометр.
В общем, не соскучишься.

----------


## Pavel

> Глаз работает в обе стороны. Поэтому любые процессы восприятия видимо идут с участием соответствующих органов.


Доктор, а что у Вас глазом зовется?

----------


## Pavel

> А вот что ум в этом смысле может быть статичным - это несомненно.
> Например: по городу расставлены знаки дорожного движения, указаниям которых послушно следуют пешеходы и водители. Значит, в этой логике, система данных знаков имеет ум, только он статичный.


Ваша личная особенность в сознании видеть имение (обладание) путает Вас. В дорожных знаках не имеется ум (иметь - действие живого существа), а реализован ум. В Вашем теле реализован ум. В шляпе реализован ум. В унитазе реализован ум. Это не статичный ум, а многообразный ум, который реализован во всем многообразии шляп, унитазов, арифмометров и сигнальных систем.




> Похожие рассуждения можно привести и про наш любимый арифмометр.
> В общем, не соскучишься.


Ваши рассуждения все похожи на Ваши же рассуждения, а потому скучны. Не скучно лишь Вам в своем эгоистическом слово-руко-блудии - сами себя развлекаете. Ну, не умно же - Вы же не ребенок, чтобы Вас раз за разом одергивать: "вынь руки из карманов..."

----------


## Pavel

> Вы забываете: у Павла ум - это процесс, причем в веществе. А какой у процесса может быть объект?


Вы врете людям прямо в лицо. лишь бы потешить свои амбиции. У меня ум - это способность человека. Я ни раз и ни два давал определения уму в отличии от Вас. А вот процессы в мозге - это процессы мышления, которые не ум, т.е. процессы формирования мысли, образа, памятования, распознавания, сличения, неприятия, процессы управления мышцами, дыханием, иным функционированием тела, процессы осознавания и т.д., и т.п. Ум и сознание у меня не одно и то же, мышление и медитация тоже. 

Если у Вас каша в голове из разных слов, но все из которых все время указывают на одно и то же, то я то тут причем? Не стоит из слов с значениями, которые не могут быть определены Вами ясно и однозначно, а главное понимаемо, формировать чье-то представление о моих взглядах и смыслах мною сказанного. Когда я говорю о каких-то своих представлениях, то слова, которые использую, готов определить и делаю это. Если Вы хотите разобраться со смыслом мною говоримого, но Вам не ясен смысл того или иного используемого мной понятия. то уточните - я дам ему свое определение, соответствующее контексту моего суждения.

----------


## Pavel

> Хотите найти непрерывный ум- найдите его непрерывный объект.


Не хочу искать непрерывного ума (даже помыслить не могу, как бы у меня такое хотение могло возникнуть), а соответственно совет, что для этого делать, не по адресу. 

Dron, Вы то что под словом "ум" подразумеваете, раз беретесь раздавать советы?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от  *Dron*
> Как вы понимаете "самостоятельные предпосылки", которые мне приписываете?


Вот это:



> все сущее возникает обусловленно. Несуществующее не возникает никак.





> боль не изчезает. Реалист с пальцем не исчезает. Исчезает вера в самосущую боль, и самосущий палец с произрастающим из него реалистом.


Пока не вижу оснований для исчезновения веры. На чем основан ваш оптимизм? Или предлагаете поверить вам на слово?



> объяснять на основании кармы, как принято в миру. Что вам объяснить про палец, а то я посты не всех участников читаю, т.к. отвечаю только вам, продолжая основную тему


Там все просто Александр бьет молотком по пальцу, в пальце возникает боль, вот он и пытается обнаружить эту самую боль в пальце. Рекомендую, живой пример в русле нашего разговора, ничего не надо выдумывать, очень удобно.



> что вы доказали, не пойму, что подземный жираф происходит обусловленно?


Что подземный жираф, для вас, не существует истинно, но не в силу отсутствия объектного условия, принятого в миру.



> конечно, драгоценность. Вот указал вам, что заблуждались насчет мифической Единой истины в Лам-риме. Вы убедились? Или, и вешать не хотим, и читать влом? И все кругом драгоценности, и все зашибись?


Истина не более мифическая, чем все остальное. Лам-рим можно читать, с целью получить знания, можно размышлять о том что прочитал, с целью понять смысл прочитанного, можно практиковать. Практикующему рекомендуется пресекать даже мысли об убийстве ЖС, не говоря уж о действии речью и телом. Когда некоторое время практикуешь Лам-рим, представление о том, что все вокруг драгоценности, все более и более перестает казаться странной и становится все более очевидной.  :Smilie: 



> я про такое не писал


 :EEK!: 



> Сообщение от *Dron*
> Вот вам вопрос - Единая истина, сторонами которой являются абс. и отн. истины, сама что из себя представляет, она какая, абсолютная? относительная? обе сразу? ни одна из перечисленных?


Подчеркнуто мной. Вы отказываетесь от вопроса?



> все сущее возникает обусловленно. Несуществующее не возникает никак.


Вы номиналист? Если нет, то вопросов нет. Но, если да, то почему утверждаете утверждаемое реалистами? 



> Вопрос про статус феерической Единой истины пока остается без ответа.


Что значит пока без ответа? До сих пор вы про статус и не спрашивали, вы просили указать на саму истину. Статус - «существующая взаимозависимо», сущность – пустота, природа – ясное осознование

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Доктор, а что у Вас глазом зовется?


Да, это надо уточнить. Правильнее сказать не глаз, а органы зрения: это вся цепочка глаз - проводящая структура - воспринимающая (генерирующая) часть коры ГМ. Принято считать что эта цепочка однонаправленна, работает только на прием зрительной информации извне. На самом деле она работает в обе стороны: мысленная картинка порождает отклик на сетчатке.

----------


## Pavel

> ...мысленная картинка порождает отклик на сетчатке.


Ничего подобного никогда не слышал. Как такое установили?

----------


## АлександрГТ

Прочитайте мой пост выше Сергею.

----------


## Pavel

> Прочитайте мой пост выше Сергею.


Таким методом не устанавливается то. о чем Вы говорите - это лишь Ваша индивидуальная интерпретация видимого. Не стоит судить о том, что у Вас на сетчатке глаза что-то возникает..., если Вы как-то интерпретировали видимое световое пятно.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел, из другого топика, показалось интересным ) сорри за влез )




> Павел - Сергею
> Предлагаю Вам ПУБЛИЧНЫЙ тест...Сутью теста будет следующее. Я возьму текст обсуждения (не интернетовского происхождения, чтобы не было возможности мухлевать) и
> 1) устраню подписи,
> 2) деления текста на высказывания участников,
> 3) а так же те формообразующие признаки речи (маркеры типа слов паразитов, речевые обороты и иные внешние формообразующие признаки, сохранив лишь смысл).
> но сохраню смысл высказываний не тронутым.
> ...
> После этого предложу Вам разбить текст на необходимое количество участников беседы, введя границы между их высказываниями и расставив предложенные для обозначения участников символы (например номера).
> ....
> Согласны?


Павел - знаете, можно попробовать ) люблю всякие авантюры )
Но придется внести уточнения по пункту 3.
Если читать его буквально, как Вы написали, то получится, что этот новый текст будет продуктом только одного человека - Вас, потому что Вы фактически должны будете переписать весь текст заново. Естественно, восстановить из Вашего текста исходных участников будет невозможно, поскольку текст - Ваш, а не их.
Однако, если пункт 3 мы запишем так:
3) убрать очевидные, явно отличные от высказываний других участников признаки речи, в чем бы они не выражались при сохранении стиля и смысла сказанного.
В этом случае авторы останутся и вполне можно будет попробовать )

Да, и думаю, можно и нужно брать тест именно обычного инетовского свободного обсуждения участников, достаточно явно отличающихся по стилю написания. А для исключения "мухлежа", как Вы выразились,  имхо вполне достаточно слова.
Что скажете?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Таким методом не устанавливается то. о чем Вы говорите - это лишь Ваша индивидуальная интерпретация видимого. Не стоит судить о том, что у Вас на сетчатке глаза что-то возникает..., если Вы как-то интерпретировали видимое световое пятно.


Это не моя индивидуальная интерпретация, я проверял это на нескольких людях - результат одинаковый. Вы тоже можете проверить это на себе. Цветовые пятна не точно соответствуют картинке, но без сомнения имеют явную общность с ней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я ни раз и ни два давал определения уму


 Не могли бы повторить?
Я что-то не заметил, поэтому и делаю свои предположения из того, как понимаю сказанное Вами на протяжении наших многочисленных бесед.

Иначе мне правда непонятно: вот Вы говорили, что ум наблюдается в автонавигаторе и в арифмомтре.
Но надо какое-то общее определение, чтобы понять, наблюдается ли он также в бухг. счетах и в турникете в метро.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я это заметил, поэтому и делаю свои предположения из того, как понимаю сказанное Вами на протяжении наших многочисленных бесед.
> Может, избавите наконец меня от этого труда, и дадите свое определение?
> 
> Иначе мне правда непонятно: вот Вы говорили, что ум наблюдается в автонавигаторе и в арифмомтре.
> Но надо какое-то общее определение, чтобы понять, наблюдается ли он также в бухг. счетах и в турникете в метро.


Все есть рупа, а рупа есть одна из скандх  :Smilie:  Но Павел все же имеет в виду другое толкование. С которым я тоже не вполне согласен. Можно, конечно, нивелировать понятие ума (в западном естественнонаучном и гуманитарном понимании) до уровня - все есть ум. В этом ключе, я бы сказал, что ум - нелокален. Более того, именно так и утверждаю. Но, тем не менее, после ознакомления с теорией дхарм в изложении Розенберга я существенно пересмотрел свои чисто материалистические взгляды на происхождение сознания. На меня очень сильно повлиял вопрос о том, основательны ли предположения о существовании чего-либо независимого от восприятия и конструирования в уме, можно ли доверять таким предположениям.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Но, тем не менее, после ознакомления с теорией дхарм в изложении Розенберга я существенно пересмотрел свои чисто материалистические взгляды на происхождение сознания. На меня очень сильно повлиял вопрос о том, основательны ли предположения о существовании чего-либо независимого от восприятия и конструирования в уме, можно ли доверять таким предположениям.


Означают ли эти Ваши слова отказ или сомнение в правильности Вашего утверждения о подобности работы мозга и компьютера? (цитирую на память, подразумевая Ваши точные слова где-то выше по топику).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Означают ли эти Ваши слова отказ или сомнение в правильности Вашего утверждения о подобности работы мозга и компьютера? (цитирую на память, подразумевая Ваши точные слова где-то выше по топику).


Нет, напротив, я еще более ясно осмыслил, какой должна быть программа, моделирующая полноценную работу ума.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Нет, напротив, я еще более ясно осмыслил, какой должна быть программа, моделирующая полноценную работу ума.


Программа, моделирующая полноценную работу ума? Хорошее сочетание слов. ОК

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет, напротив, я еще более ясно осмыслил, какой должна быть программа, моделирующая полноценную работу ума.


 А как вы себе представляете модель шаматхи? Это будет зависание?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как вы себе представляете модель шаматхи? Это будет зависание?


Боюсь, для той модели ума, которую я сейчас замысливаю, любое состояние будет подобно самадхи  :Smilie:  Это будет будда-машина. Способная воспринимать любой момент сознания, но не быть при этом им подверженной.

Шутка.

Если серьезно, то машинный ум будет порожден в человеческой среде. И может цепляться за весьма разнообразные цели (т.е. различать/предполагать/проверять целеполагание в поведении других существ, сопоставлять их, расставлять по приоритетам, изучать действия ведущие к достижению тех или иных целей и выполнять эти действия целенаправленно). И в этом случае состоянием самадхи будет просто наблюдение за возникновением и исчезновением внимания в разных циклах (контурах) аттрактора внимания, без совершения действий, связанных с этими целями. Увы для всех нас, программе, которая знает свое устройство куда проще распознать нирвану, чем нам, существам, не ведающим своего начала.

----------

Pavel (28.01.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Боюсь, для той модели ума, которую я сейчас замысливаю, любое состояние будет подобно самадхи  Это будет будда-машина. Способная воспринимать любой момент сознания, но не быть при этом им подверженной.
> 
> Шутка.
> 
> Если серьезно, то машинный ум будет порожден в человеческой среде. И может цепляться за весьма разнообразные цели (т.е. различать/предполагать/проверять целеполагание в поведении других существ, сопоставлять их, расставлять по приоритетам, изучать действия ведущие к достижению тех или иных целей и выполнять эти действия целенаправленно). И в этом случае состоянием самадхи будет просто наблюдение за возникновением и исчезновением внимания в разных циклах (контурах) аттрактора внимания, без совершения действий, связанных с этими целями. Увы для всех нас, программе, которая знает свое устройство куда проще распознать нирвану, чем нам, существам, не ведающим своего начала.


Спасибо. Из раъяснения не понял ни черта,  :Embarrassment:  но от этого стало еще любопытнее, но не будем оффтопить. Тешу себя надеждой, что уже в этой жизни, мне удастя потрыньдеть с вами в живую, за чашечкой чая.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> И в этом случае состоянием самадхи будет просто наблюдение за возникновением и исчезновением внимания в разных циклах (контурах) аттрактора внимания, без совершения действий, связанных с этими целями. Увы для всех нас, программе, которая знает свое устройство куда проще распознать нирвану, чем нам, существам, не ведающим своего начала.


Алексей, извините уж за некоторую назойливость, но могли бы Вы пояснить технические механизмы реализации "наблюдение за возникновением и исчезновением внимания". Как реализуется функция наблюдения, как наблюдения за исчезновением и возникновением, как наблюдение за возникновением и исчезновением внимания.

И что означают в плане технической реализации слова "программе, которая знает свое устройство".

?

----------


## Won Soeng

Не будет ли это оффтопиком в этой теме?
Мне не трудно ответить, другой вопрос - насколько легко это будет понять.

Концепция такая. С помощью известных механизмов записи аттрактора (например посредством итеративных отображений динамического алфавита, см. работы Дмитриева и Кузнецова) производится оцифровка каналов данных в общее пространства алфавита различающихся значений внешних датчиков. Мы имеем многомерное фазовое пространство состояний, количество измерений в каждом состоянии может быть различным (т.е. данные далеко не со всех датчиков могут иметь значение для данного состояния). Переходы из состояния в состояния есть тот самый аттрактор. Если из какого-либо состояния происходят переходы в разные состояния (т.е. состояние повторяется), то это состояние уточняется. 

Это в чистом виде наблюдение за внешними датчиками. Полностью пассивная система.

Помимо этого у системы есть разнообразные эффекторы, на которые система может подавать разнообразные сигналы. Каждый "момент сознания" - состояние системы в фазовом пространстве содержит так же состояния воздействия на разнообразные эффекторы.

Механизм обучения системы целиком внешний. Любой кто взаимодействует с системой может поощрять ее порцией энергии. 

Зависимость от энергии создает неудовлетворительность состояний, то есть, система вынуждена быть проактивной, инициативной, отыскивая такие последовательности состояний, остаток запаса энергии в которых наибольший (т.е. затраты энергии меньше, чем полученная энергия)

Таким образом система создается зависимой от внешнего поощрения в виде энергии, необходимой системе для действий. 

Зная о такой привязанности, система может выбирать предельно пассивные состояния бездействия (т.е. минимальные затраты энергии) в те моменты, когда недоступны состояния, в которых возможно энергию получить в достаточном объеме. Причем этот способ достаточно выгоден системе, но достаточно не выгоден тем, кто ее создает. Иначе говоря, создателям системы не выгодно ее стремление к пассивности. Знание системой своего устройства в данном ключе действительно скорее желаемое, чем действительное. Речь не о той форме знания, которая свойственна человеку, а чисто техническое очень маленькое число изначальных привязанностей системы (только один фактор).

Вряд ли я смогу сейчас легко пояснить, каким образом предполагается самовозникновение все более и более сложных контуров аттрактора, и почему они на разных уровнях будут соответствовать сначала безусловным рефлексам, затем условным рефлексам, после чего ассоциативному (реактивному) мышлению, затем предметному (абстрактному мышлению) и наконец системе целей и ценностей (самоосознанию личности, идентичности, миссии, самопредназначения). Каждый из этих этапов имеет свои особенности, хотя все они объединены единым механизмом формирования метафрактала в виде хаотического аттрактора над динамическим алфавитом фазовых состояний системы рецепторов и эффекторов.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Это в чистом виде наблюдение за внешними датчиками. Полностью пассивная система.


ОК, система датчиков и регистрации их состояний, я верно понял?




> Помимо этого у системы есть разнообразные эффекторы, на которые система может подавать разнообразные сигналы. Каждый "момент сознания" - состояние системы в фазовом пространстве содержит так же состояния воздействия на разнообразные эффекторы.


ОК, это реализация реакций, я верно понимаю?




> Механизм обучения системы целиком внешний. Любой кто взаимодействует с системой может поощрять ее порцией энергии.


"Поощрять" и "энергией" - это человеческие термины. Что значит технически "поощрять" и "энергией"?




> Зависимость от энергии создает неудовлетворительность состояний, то есть, система вынуждена быть проактивной, инициативной, отыскивая такие последовательности состояний, остаток запаса энергии в которых наибольший (т.е. затраты энергии меньше, чем полученная энергия)


В этом высказывании тоже слова "Зависимость от энергии", "неудовлетворительность состояний", "остаток запаса энергии" - человеческие.
Что это значит в техническом плане?




> Таким образом система создается зависимой от внешнего поощрения в виде энергии, необходимой системе для действий.


Вопрос тот же - что значат эти слова в техплане.




> Зная о такой привязанности, система может выбирать предельно пассивные состояния бездействия (т.е. минимальные затраты энергии)


"Зная" - в техплане значит программный опрос и анализ состояния датчиков потребления энергии при заложенной в программе цели к минимальному значению датчиков, я верно понял Ваши слова?




> Знание системой своего устройства в данном ключе действительно скорее желаемое, чем действительное. Речь не о той форме знания, которая свойственна человеку, а чисто техническое очень маленькое число изначальных привязанностей системы (только один фактор).


Насколько я понял Ваши слова в данном случае неважно сколько факторов анализирует программа, это несущественно. 
А "Знание системой своего устройства" - есть алгоритм опроса и анализа состояний датчиков с выдачей заданий на реакцию по поставленным целям - минимум потребления энергии. Я верно все написал?




> Вряд ли я смогу сейчас легко пояснить, каким образом предполагается самовозникновение все более и более сложных контуров аттрактора, и почему они на разных уровнях будут соответствовать сначала безусловным рефлексам, затем условным рефлексам, после чего ассоциативному (реактивному) мышлению, затем предметному (абстрактному мышлению)


Алексей, не думаю, что здесь есть нужда что-либо пояснять. Да, все написанное Вами действительно возможно на уровне реализации программных алгоритмов опроса состояний датчиков - анализ состояний - выдача реакции. Здесь не надо ничего пояснять, более того, такие системы уже достаточно давно работают в той или иной части. Здесь все понятно и вопросов нет.




> и наконец системе целей и ценностей (самоосознанию личности, идентичности, миссии, самопредназначения). Каждый из этих этапов имеет свои особенности, хотя все они объединены единым механизмом формирования метафрактала в виде хаотического аттрактора над динамическим алфавитом фазовых состояний системы рецепторов и эффекторов.


А вот это непонятно.
Фактически, Вы хотите сказать, что количественное усложнение системы приведет к качественному скачку - самоосознанию программно-аппаратного комплекса как "Я", я верно Вас понял?
Ни ассоциативное, ни абстрактное мышление (последние две ступени развития, указанные Вами) еще не предполагают возникновения самоосознания. В той или иной степени алгоритмы ассоциаций и абстракций уже не раз реализованы, даже на уровне обычных словарей. Однако ни одна из таких реализаций не "осознала себя".
Мне непонятно, почему Вы думаете, что такой скачок возможен?

----------


## Dron

> Вы забываете: у Павла ум - это процесс, причем в веществе..


да? тогда Павел может пить воображаемый кальвадос, заедать воображаемыми грушами, и с этого реально насытиться и забалдеть.

----------


## Dron

> Не хочу искать непрерывного ума (даже помыслить не могу, как бы у меня такое хотение могло возникнуть), а соответственно совет, что для этого делать, не по адресу. 
> 
> Dron, Вы то что под словом "ум" подразумеваете, раз беретесь раздавать советы?


знание чувственного и воображаемого.

----------


## Dron

> Вот это:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Цитата:
> все сущее возникает обусловленно. Несуществующее не возникает никак.
> Цитата:
> ...


веры во что? и где здесь оптимизм?




> Там все просто Александр бьет молотком по пальцу, в пальце возникает боль, вот он и пытается обнаружить эту самую боль в пальце. Рекомендую, живой пример в русле нашего разговора, ничего не надо выдумывать, очень удобно.


пример чего?




> Что подземный жираф, для вас, не существует истинно, но не в силу отсутствия объектного условия, принятого в миру.


я различаю отсутствие подземного жирафа и самосущее отсутствие такового. Вы говорите про второе, я -про первое.



> Истина не более мифическая, чем все остальное. Лам-рим можно читать, с целью получить знания, можно размышлять о том что прочитал, с целью понять смысл прочитанного, можно практиковать. Практикующему рекомендуется пресекать даже мысли об убийстве ЖС, не говоря уж о действии речью и телом. Когда некоторое время практикуешь Лам-рим, представление о том, что все вокруг драгоценности, все более и более перестает казаться странной и становится все более очевидной.


прежде чем вычислять степень мифичности, давайте определим, есть ли в Ламриме "Единая истина". Я говорю, что нет. Согласны?




> Подчеркнуто мной. Вы отказываетесь от вопроса?


не отказываюсь, так как не считаю, что данным словосочетанием скрытым образом утверждаю самосущность. "Сама" - просто местоимение.




> Вы номиналист? Если нет, то вопросов нет. Но, если да, то почему утверждаете утверждаемое реалистами?


я не знаю, как в ыопределяете эти понятия




> Что значит пока без ответа? До сих пор вы про статус и не спрашивали, вы просили указать на саму истину. Статус - «существующая взаимозависимо», сущность – пустота, природа – ясное осознование


Как соотносится Единая Истина с абсолютной и относительной?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фактически, Вы хотите сказать, что количественное усложнение системы приведет к качественному скачку - самоосознанию программно-аппаратного комплекса как "Я", я верно Вас понял?


Нет, речь не о количественном усложнении. Речь о том, что такое "Я". Я - это комплекс ценностей (привязанностей). Не более и не менее. Поэтому никакого качественного скачка вообще не нужно (как и количественного усложнения). 

Вообще даже отделить одни "уровни" от других более или менее достоверно нельзя. Начиная с простых контуров визуального, слухового и прочего сознаний (кругов внимания вокруг определенных состояний фазового пространства) - это уже вполне полноценное сознание.

----------

Pavel (28.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ОК, система датчиков и регистрации их состояний, я верно понял?


Нет, не любая система. Именно хаотический аттрактор состояний системы в фазовом пространстве.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ОК, это реализация реакций, я верно понимаю?


Тоже не верно. Это реализация порывов. Порыв - не столько реакция (на что либо), сколько устремление (к чему либо). То есть - замысел. Поскольку у замысла есть желаемое состояние, достижение или недостижение этого состояния можно обнаружить.

----------

Pavel (28.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Поощрять" и "энергией" - это человеческие термины. Что значит технически "поощрять" и "энергией"?


Увеличивать количество энергии, подаваемой в систему. Электричества, для электронных компонент. Реактивы для химических. АТФ для клеток. Неважна конкретная техническая реализация.

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Зная" - в техплане значит программный опрос и анализ состояния датчиков потребления энергии при заложенной в программе цели к минимальному значению датчиков, я верно понял Ваши слова?


 Нет, никакого программного опроса нет. Это снова вопрос "что такое знания". "Зная" - это значит система имеет исходное (начальное состояние) и все изменения от этого состояния трассируются. Система может спокойно "прикидываться дурочкой", не придерживаясь вообще никаких собственных целей. Но это уже очень далекий уровень. Сначала следует понять, как сформируется поле целеполагания системы. Как вообще система обрабатывает сама себя (аттрактор), выделяя из непосредственных циклов восприятия (рупа) сознание, чувства, контакт, жажду, цепляние, становление, рождение и смерть. А для этого нужно понять основной алгоритм работы системы при создании внутреннего алфавита (расщеплении областей значений в фазовом пространстве)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насколько я понял Ваши слова в данном случае неважно сколько факторов анализирует программа, это несущественно. 
> А "Знание системой своего устройства" - есть алгоритм опроса и анализа состояний датчиков с выдачей заданий на реакцию по поставленным целям - минимум потребления энергии. Я верно все написал?


Программа вообще не анализирует никакие факторы. Вся работа программы это только генерация внутреннего языка системы в форме алфавита и связи символов в контуры, выражающие смысл.

А фактор цепляния - только один. Энергия. Системе нужна энергия. Она получает ее извне. Граница "внутри" и "извне" непостоянна. Система постепенно осваивает все больше пространства, и для изменений в этом пространстве нужен приток энергии. Для разных элементов этой растущей системы энергией могут быть разные формы. Для электроники - электричество. Для людей - забота и любовь или гнев и страх. Или, к примеру, деньги.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей, не думаю, что здесь есть нужда что-либо пояснять. Да, все написанное Вами действительно возможно на уровне реализации программных алгоритмов опроса состояний датчиков - анализ состояний - выдача реакции. Здесь не надо ничего пояснять, более того, такие системы уже достаточно давно работают в той или иной части. Здесь все понятно и вопросов нет.


Не уверен. Ложное понимание куда коварнее непонимания. Речь не идет об опросе датчиков, анализе состояний и выдаче реакции.

----------


## Айвар

> Механизм обучения системы целиком внешний. Любой кто взаимодействует с системой может поощрять ее порцией энергии.


Если кто-то смотрел материалы про геном человека, то у него могут возникнуть и еще более "дикие" идеи, а именно, что делают в нашем организме те 250 генов, которые не вписываются в эволюцию живых существ на Земле. 
Если буддисты говорят о трех ядах, то неужели три вируса, могут так испоганить систему ... почему не действует логика, почему и как запускается такой механизм как старение, болезнь и смерть?

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алексей, Вы могли бы отвечать на ВСЕ вопросы и ПО порядку? Тема сложная и хаотичность в ответах с пропусками вопросов лишь добавляет сложности с пониманием друг друга.




> Нет, речь не о количественном усложнении. Речь о том, что такое "Я". Я - это комплекс ценностей (привязанностей). Не более и не менее.


Согласен, Я - это накопленные привязанности.




> Поэтому никакого качественного скачка вообще не нужно (как и количественного усложнения).


Действительно, никакого скачка не нужно чтобы - воссоздать - этот комплекс. Но вопрос то в другом - в воссоздании самоосознания у этого комплекса.
Непонятно, какими средствами реализуется самоосознание?




> Вообще даже отделить одни "уровни" от других более или менее достоверно нельзя. Начиная с простых контуров визуального, слухового и прочего сознаний (кругов внимания вокруг определенных состояний фазового пространства) - это уже вполне полноценное сознание.


В таком Вашем определении Сознание - это есть работа алгоритмов определенного уровня сложности. Я верно понял Ваши слова?




> Нет, не любая система. Именно хаотический аттрактор состояний системы в фазовом пространстве.


Да, но это попадает под определение: алгоритм определеной сложности? И это  - система датчиков и регистрации их состояний, верно?




> Это реализация порывов. Порыв - не столько реакция (на что либо), сколько устремление (к чему либо). То есть - замысел. Поскольку у замысла есть желаемое состояние, достижение или недостижение этого состояния можно обнаружить.


Хорошо, порывов. И эта реализация порывов - тоже алгоритм определенной сложности, я верно понял Ваши слова?




> Увеличивать количество энергии, подаваемой в систему. Электричества, для электронных компонент. Реактивы для химических. АТФ для клеток. Неважна конкретная техническая реализация.


Вы употребили термин «поощрять» - это человеческий термин.
ИИ безразлично количество энергии в системе, если у него нет соответствующих датчиков и соответствующих алгоритмов. Такие датчики и алгоритмы несложно встроить - но это будет всего лишь алгоритм реакции (порывы) на состояния датчиков (неважно в простой системе или фазовом пространстве - процессы могут быть сложнее или проще, но состояния входа выхода одни и те же.). Поправьте если ошибаюсь.




> Нет, никакого программного опроса нет. Это снова вопрос "что такое знания". "Зная" - это значит система имеет исходное (начальное состояние) и все изменения от этого состояния трассируются.


Значит слово знать Вы употребляете в переносном смысле, поскольку нет никого, кто знает. Есть просто состояния, начальные, текущие и их записанная история.




> Программа вообще не анализирует никакие факторы. Вся работа программы это только генерация внутреннего языка системы в форме алфавита и связи символов в контуры, выражающие смысл.


Да, программа создает среду для себя самой. Но это все равно программа, верно? И это не означает воссоздания самоосознания, верно?




> А фактор цепляния - только один. Энергия. Системе нужна энергия.


Да, можно именно так настроить систему датчики - алгоритмы - реакции, согласен. Но опять - это всего лишь работа алгоритма программы.




> Не уверен. Ложное понимание куда коварнее непонимания. Речь не идет об опросе датчиков, анализе состояний и выдаче реакции.


Разве, вне зависимости от сложности обработки, мы не имеем на входе системы сигнал а на выходе - реакцию? Человек работает именно так. Фазовые пространства,  аттракторы, хаотичность и т.п. - это всего лишь более или менее сложный математический аппарат модели созданной человеком  на основе его знаний о самом себе. Причем этот аппарат ничего не говорит о самосознании, потому что  он предназначен для другого: для моделирования поведения человека в тех или иных условиях. А это все те же датчик - алгоритм (неважно явный или неявный) - реакция (порыв и тп).

Алексей, если подвести некоторую черту, верно ли я Вас понял, что Вы полагаете:
1. Самоосознание Я - это иллюзия, на самом деле никакого самосущего Я не существует, это просто комплекс привязанностей человека.
2. Комплекс привязанностей человека есть некая «карта» состояний мозга (фазовое пространство), сформированная теми или иными алгоритмами его работы.
3. «Карту» состояний мозга (фазовое пространство) можно смоделировать искусственно, тем самым мы воссоздадим самоосознание и  "Я" человека.

Если я Вас верно понял, можно не отвечать на все вопросы выше.

----------


## Майя П

> Если кто-то смотрел материалы про геном человека, то у него могут возникнуть и еще более "дикие" идеи, а именно, что делают в нашем организме те 250 генов, которые не вписываются в эволюцию живых существ на Земле. 
> Если буддисты говорят о трех ядах, то неужели три вируса, могут так испоганить систему ... почему не действует логика, почему и как запускается такой механизм как старение, болезнь и смерть?



три яда, это не три вируса...  можно рассматривать вирусы как информацию... но... в жизни информации гораздо больше, чем РНК и ДНК

----------

Pavel (28.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, мне придется повториться, но не факт, что это поможет лучше понять.



> Алексей, если подвести некоторую черту, верно ли я Вас понял, что Вы полагаете:
> 1. Самоосознание Я - это иллюзия, на самом деле никакого самосущего Я не существует, это просто комплекс привязанностей человека.
> 2. Комплекс привязанностей человека есть некая «карта» состояний мозга (фазовое пространство), сформированная теми или иными алгоритмами его работы.
> 3. «Карту» состояний мозга (фазовое пространство) можно смоделировать искусственно, тем самым мы воссоздадим самоосознание и "Я" человека.


Самоосознание это общий механизм начинающийся с замысливания действия, его исполнения и выявления отклонений. В этом и хранится любое и всякое "самоосознание". Не важен уровень сложности. Иллюзией является проблема "возникновения" самоосознания начиная с какого-то уровня сложности. 

В остальном - верно.




> Разве, вне зависимости от сложности обработки, мы не имеем на входе системы сигнал а на выходе - реакцию? Человек работает именно так. Фазовые пространства, аттракторы, хаотичность и т.п. - это всего лишь более или менее сложный математический аппарат модели созданной человеком на основе его знаний о самом себе. Причем этот аппарат ничего не говорит о самосознании, потому что он предназначен для другого: для моделирования поведения человека в тех или иных условиях. А это все те же датчик - алгоритм (неважно явный или неявный) - реакция (порыв и тп).


Еще раз, Вы воспринимаете модель как "стимул - реакция". Я же говорю о модели "план - воздействие - внимание - оценка - новый план". Ваша модель реактивна. Моя модель проактивна (инициативна). Ей не нужен какой-либо внешний стимул (сам по себе). Более того, она игнорирует любые стимулы до тех пор, пока они не помогают и не мешают достижению планируемого состояния. Зато такие стимулы она очень глубоко и детально изучает, экспериментируя с их использованием или преодолением.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, программа создает среду для себя самой. Но это все равно программа, верно? И это не означает воссоздания самоосознания, верно?


Программа моделирует сам цикл самоосознания, который и заключается в классическом "цель - действие - внимание - оценка - корректировка цели"

рупа - карма - виджняна - ведана - танха

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Самоосознание это общий механизм начинающийся с замысливания действия, его исполнения и выявления отклонений. В этом и хранится любое и всякое "самоосознание". Не важен уровень сложности. Иллюзией является проблема "возникновения" самоосознания начиная с какого-то уровня сложности.


Хорошо, оставим уровень сложности.
Вы написали - "самоосознание начинается..." Я не совсем понял - Вы сводите самоосознание к "замысливания действия, его исполнения и выявления отклонений" или это только начало? Если начало, то как вы исчерпывающе определите самоосознание?




> В остальном - верно.


ОК




> Еще раз, Вы воспринимаете модель как "стимул - реакция". Я же говорю о модели "план - воздействие - внимание - оценка - новый план". Ваша модель реактивна. Моя модель проактивна (инициативна). Ей не нужен какой-либо внешний стимул (сам по себе). Более того, она игнорирует любые стимулы до тех пор, пока они не помогают и не мешают достижению планируемого состояния. Зато такие стимулы она очень глубоко и детально изучает, экспериментируя с их использованием или преодолением.


Я уточню. Я воспринимаю модель как стимул - реакция в том смысле, что на входе мы можем ! иметь стимулы а на выходе - можем ! иметь реакцию, на этом внешнее описание модели как черного ящика начинается и заканчивается. Необязательно будут внешние стимулы, необязательно они повлекут за собой какую-то реакцию. Нет прямой связи стимул - реакция. Но есть модель, которая умеет воспринимать стимулы и умеет формировать реакции. Как, по каким алгоритмам и законам - это зависит от конкретной реализации конкретной модели. В этом и только в этом смысле Ваша модель - это модель стимул - реакция. Так же, как и человек.
Вы согласны с таким пониманием?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Программа моделирует сам цикл самоосознания, который и заключается в классическом "цель - действие - внимание - оценка - корректировка цели"
> рупа - карма - виджняна - ведана - танха


То есть, Вы полагаете, что если Вам удастся смоделировать этот цикл, то Вы воссоздадите самоосознание, я верно понял Ваши слова?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть, Вы полагаете, что если Вам удастся смоделировать этот цикл, то Вы воссоздадите самоосознание, я верно понял Ваши слова?


Я полагаю, что это и есть самоосознание. Ничто другое, кроме этого.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Я полагаю, что это и есть самоосознание. Ничто другое, кроме этого.


Самоосознание, - и сознание тоже, да?

зы и там выше пост не пропустите

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, оставим уровень сложности.
> Вы написали - "самоосознание начинается..." Я не совсем понял - Вы сводите самоосознание к "замысливания действия, его исполнения и выявления отклонений" или это только начало? Если начало, то как вы исчерпывающе определите самоосознание?


Это исчерпывающее описание самоосознания. Цель - действие - внимание - оценка - новая цель. Начинается с цели и заканчивается целью.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я уточню. Я воспринимаю модель как стимул - реакция в том смысле, что на входе мы можем ! иметь стимулы а на выходе - можем ! иметь реакцию, на этом внешнее описание модели как черного ящика начинается и заканчивается. Необязательно будут внешние стимулы, необязательно они повлекут за собой какую-то реакцию. Нет прямой связи стимул - реакция. Но есть модель, которая умеет воспринимать стимулы и умеет формировать реакции. Как, по каким алгоритмам и законам - это зависит от конкретной реализации конкретной модели. В этом и только в этом смысле Ваша модель - это модель стимул - реакция. Так же, как и человек.
> Вы согласны с таким пониманием?


Нет, я считаю разницу принципиальной. "Стимул - реакция" целиком не отражает происходящего. Слишком упрощенная модель. К ней можно свести все что угодно, объявляя упущенные элементы "деталями реализации". После этого возникает вопрос - а как реализовывать?

Модель "Цель - действие - внимание - оценка - новая цель" уже предельно упрощена. И важно то, что эта цель самоподобна. Она объясняет как сознание состоит из сознания и как самосознание включено в сознание без каких бы то ни было алгоритмов реализации, качественных или количественных скачков.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Это исчерпывающее описание самоосознания. Цель - действие - внимание - оценка - новая цель. Начинается с цели и заканчивается целью.


Хорошо, понятно.
Самоосознание есть процесс постановки(выбора) цели - действие (направленное на достижение цели) - внимание (к изменению ситуации) - оценка (изменения) - и новый цикл.
Все верно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самоосознание, - и сознание тоже, да?
> 
> зы и там выше пост не пропустите


Сознание это в целом - внимание (ведана).
Но есть полный цикл, начинающийся с цели и заканчивающийся целью. То есть это механизм возникновение все новых и новых циклов внимания. Минимальный цикл - это момент.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Нет, я считаю разницу принципиальной. "Стимул - реакция" целиком не отражает происходящего. Слишком упрощенная модель. К ней можно свести все что угодно, объявляя упущенные элементы "деталями реализации". После этого возникает вопрос - а как реализовывать?
> 
> Модель "Цель - действие - внимание - оценка - новая цель" уже предельно упрощена. И важно то, что эта цель самоподобна. Она объясняет как сознание состоит из сознания и как самосознание включено в сознание без каких бы то ни было алгоритмов реализации, качественных или количественных скачков.


Хорошо, пусть будет модель "Цель - действие - внимание - оценка - новая цель".
(думаю, что уровень упрощения этих двух ярлычков на модели одинаков. но не суть важно)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, пусть будет модель "Цель - действие - внимание - оценка - новая цель".
> (думаю, что уровень упрощения этих двух ярлычков на модели одинаков. но не суть важно)


Вы хотели понять. Вам стало понятно? Я нередко объясняю эту модель, но редко удается объяснить генерируемые моделью последствия. Обычно люди не очень хорошо ориентируются в феноменах ума, чтобы задать какие-то острые проверочные вопросы. Так вот, дискуссию на полпути и бросаем чаще всего.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы хотели понять. Вам стало понятно? Я нередко объясняю эту модель, но редко удается объяснить генерируемые моделью последствия. Обычно люди не очень хорошо ориентируются в феноменах ума, чтобы задать какие-то острые проверочные вопросы. Так вот, дискуссию на полпути и бросаем чаще всего.


Думаю, да, мне стало понятно Ваше видение. В всяком случае, я стал видеть как Вы на это смотрите. Должен сказать, что на первый взгляд, Ваше видение не содержит явных изъянов, все так или иначе моделируется. Я подумаю.
Пока Вы можете задать мне какой-нибудь "острый проверочный вопрос" ) на понимание, чтобы мы избежали иллюзий, думаю, это будет целесообразно сделать.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Единственное, для большей ясности мне придется разобраться с буддийскими толкованиями терминов
\\рупа - карма - виджняна - ведана - танха\\
потому что, насколько я понимаю, они не в полной мере соответствуют
\\цель - действие - внимание - оценка - корректировка цели"\\

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, понятно.
> Самоосознание есть процесс постановки(выбора) цели - действие (направленное на достижение цели) - внимание (к изменению ситуации) - оценка (изменения) - и новый цикл.
> Все верно?


Почти. Постановка цели начинается от поставленной цели. Это и есть цикл постановки цели. От ранее поставленной, через действие, внимание, оценку - к новой постановке цели. То есть, в начале все-таки образ цели. А все вместе - процесс постановки цели.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Единственное, для большей ясности мне придется разобраться с буддийскими толкованиями терминов
> \\рупа - карма - виджняна - ведана - танха\\
> потому что, насколько я понимаю, они не в полной мере соответствуют
> \\цель - действие - внимание - оценка - корректировка цели"\\


В том-то и дело, что я так перевожу буддийские термины  :Smilie:  Разумеется, это не буквальный перевод, а целеориентированный. Цель - моделирование работы ума в рамках искусственного интеллекта, способного к самообучению, развитию способностей целеполагания и внимательности к обстоятельствам движения к цели, и, наконец, освоению методов управления (манипулирования) внешней средой, включая ее фрагменты в "себя", как в систему подчиняющуюся воле, в отличие от "не себя", как системы сопротивляющейся воле.

----------


## Pavel

> Это не моя индивидуальная интерпретация, я проверял это на нескольких людях - результат одинаковый. Вы тоже можете проверить это на себе. Цветовые пятна не точно соответствуют картинке, но без сомнения имеют явную общность с ней.


Вы не верно интерпретируете видимое. Я не говорю, что это только Вы что-то видите. Вывод из увиденного получен не логически.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Почти. Постановка цели начинается от поставленной цели. Это и есть цикл постановки цели. От ранее поставленной, через действие, внимание, оценку - к новой постановке цели. То есть, в начале все-таки образ цели. А все вместе - процесс постановки цели.


Да, не думаю, что здесь есть что-то непонятное.

----------


## Pavel

> Не могли бы повторить?
> Я что-то не заметил, поэтому и делаю свои предположения из того, как понимаю сказанное Вами на протяжении наших многочисленных бесед..


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16895




> под словом "*сознание*" подразумевается способность человека представлять действительность в идеальных образах. При этом выделяется индивидуальное и общественное сознание, как две разные способности - что может индивид осознать, совершенно необязательно будет осознано обществом и наоборот, что посильно в осознании обществу, то непосильно ни одной личности. Практически таким же образом дело обстоит и с умом, но под *умом* подразумевается способность человека различать (распознавать) созданные им или иным сознанием образы. Таким образом, в современном представлении сознание и ум - это способности (свойства) человека, которые могут наблюдаться, а могут и не наблюдаться у человека в той или иной ситуации.


 Таким образом я уже неоднократно говорил о том, что под сознанием и умом подразумевал качества человека (живого существа), а не сущности.




> Иначе мне правда непонятно: вот Вы говорили, что ум наблюдается в автонавигаторе и в арифмомтре.


Да, я говорил, что такие качества человека как сознание и ум, обнаруживаются в любом объекте, который является продуктом сознантельной деятельности человека. Вам же так и не удалось показать, каким образом и в чем Вам удается обнаружить сознание, что по-Вашему еще и ум. В себе - как-то еще понятно, а вот в любом ином объекте (во мне или дереве).... 




> Но надо какое-то общее определение, чтобы понять, наблюдается ли он также в бухг. счетах и в турникете в метро.


Наблюдается. А вот ясный свет не наблюдается не только в бухгалтерском отчете, но и в бухгалтере, ибо не имеет внешних признаков для различения (наблюдения).

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алексей, я вот над чем думаю... Если я Вас верно понял, то в Вашей модели есть все, чтобы смоделировать поведение человека - да, это действительно так.
Но знаете чего я не нахожу в Вашей модели? Иллюзий. Иллюзии боли в пальце, иллюзии Я, иллюзии зрения, слуха и т.п.
Практически у вас получается не модель человека, а модель человека, лишенного всех присущих ему иллюзий.
Это так?

----------


## Pavel

> На меня очень сильно повлиял вопрос о том, основательны ли предположения о существовании чего-либо независимого от восприятия и конструирования в уме, можно ли доверять таким предположениям.


Итак есть "ум, в котором..." Странно, что Вам требуется рассматривать что-то "в уме" или "вне ума", при условии, что вопрос Вы задаете о : обоснованиях, предположениях, независимости от восприятия, констатировании, доверии.

Кто или что обосновывает, предполагает, воспринимает, констатирует, доверяет (не важно что именно или как именно)? И причем здесь ум и его границы?

----------


## Pavel

> знание чувственного и воображаемого.


А знание бесчувственного и реального - это уже не ум?

----------


## Dron

> А знание бесчувственного и реального - это уже не ум?


под чувственным имеется ввиду видимое, осязаемое и т.д. Знание реального тоже ум, просто относится к одной из упомянутых категорий, либо является ложным, в зависимости от вашего понимания "реального". Ум, в любом случае.

----------


## Pavel

> Я нередко объясняю эту модель, но редко удается объяснить генерируемые моделью последствия.


Алексей, насколько я понимаю, речь идет о практической реализации механизма, а не о теоретической модели. В связи с этим у меня возникает вот такой вопрос:

Какова предполагаемая продолжительность функционирования "механической" модели сознания и каков механизм обеспечения этой продолжительности?

----------


## Pavel

> под чувственным имеется ввиду видимое, осязаемое и т.д. Знание реального тоже ум, просто относится к одной из упомянутых категорий, либо является ложным, в зависимости от вашего понимания "реального". Ум, в любом случае.


Вы провозглашаете, что ум - это знание?

----------


## Dron

да, но не в смысле, например, как про библиотеку говорят -хранилище знаний, а сам процесс видения, мышления и т.д.

----------


## Pavel

> да, но не в смысле, например, как про библиотеку говорят -хранилище знаний, а сам процесс видения, мышления и т.д.


Ясно, слову сознание нашелся еще один синоним.  :Smilie:  Извините, но я не коллекционер синонимов.

Напомню Вам Ваше высказывание, в связи с которым был задан мой вопрос, "что Вы понимаете под умом?":



> Хотите найти непрерывный ум- найдите его непрерывный объект.


Хотите продолжить пояснять, какое отношение Ваше суждение, что "ум=знание", имеет к "поиску постоянного объекта ума"?

----------


## Dron

> Ясно, слову сознание нашелся еще один синоним.  Извините, но я не коллекционер синонимов.


а-а, ну тогда попробуйте забыть, что это синоним. Иначе быть вам коллекционером, по вашему же определению.




> Напомню Вам Ваше высказывание, в связи с которым был задан мой вопрос, "что Вы понимаете под умом?":
> Хотите продолжить пояснять, какое отношение Ваше суждение, что "ум=знание", имеет к "поиску постоянного объекта ума"?


очень хочу

----------


## Pavel

> очень хочу


Отлично. Тогда попробуйте заново сформулировать свою мысль, но используя русский язык, рассчитывая на понимание. Не наделяйте слова произвольным, только Вам ведомым смыслом, когда "знание - это действие" или "ум - это знание". Локанично конечно, но не талантливо, хоть в детстве всем нам и обещали, что "краткость - дитя таланта".

----------


## Dron

> Отлично. Тогда попробуйте заново сформулировать свою мысль, но используя русский язык, рассчитывая на понимание. Не наделяйте слова произвольным, только Вам ведомым смыслом, когда "знание - это действие" или "ум - это знание". Локанично конечно, но не талантливо, хоть в детстве всем нам и обещали, что "краткость - дитя таланта".


конечно, локанично, мы же в одной локе.
Я не говорил, что знание, это действие. 
Я использую русский язык. Я расчитываю на понимание. 
Давайте сотрудничать, укажите, что вам непонятно.
ваше видение дерева не есть ваше видение солнца, это разные видения, моменты вашего потока сознания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей, я вот над чем думаю... Если я Вас верно понял, то в Вашей модели есть все, чтобы смоделировать поведение человека - да, это действительно так.
> Но знаете чего я не нахожу в Вашей модели? Иллюзий. Иллюзии боли в пальце, иллюзии Я, иллюзии зрения, слуха и т.п.
> Практически у вас получается не модель человека, а модель человека, лишенного всех присущих ему иллюзий.
> Это так?


Что сейчас Вы называете иллюзией боли в пальце? Я понимаю под этим фантомную боль. Пальца нет (или палец здоров), но впечатление складывается о боли в пальце. Другого способа говорить об иллюзии я неприемлю.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Итак есть "ум, в котором..." Странно, что Вам требуется рассматривать что-то "в уме" или "вне ума", при условии, что вопрос Вы задаете о : обоснованиях, предположениях, независимости от восприятия, констатировании, доверии.
> 
> Кто или что обосновывает, предполагает, воспринимает, констатирует, доверяет (не важно что именно или как именно)? И причем здесь ум и его границы?


Что же тут странного? Я всегда был материалистом. Не подвергал сомнению материальную реальность. Ну, разве что в совершенно квантово-механическом ключе восприятия мозгом лишь бесконечно малой доли фиксированных флуктуаций реальности. Например, как если смотреть на вращающееся колесо освещенное стробоскопом. 

Но на каком основании я могу считать, что вообще есть что-либо помимо виртуальности? Как это можно проверить? Есть ли я и кто-то другой, или это все настольная игра в фишки, перемещающиеся по карте?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей, насколько я понимаю, речь идет о практической реализации механизма, а не о теоретической модели. В связи с этим у меня возникает вот такой вопрос:
> 
> Какова предполагаемая продолжительность функционирования "механической" модели сознания и каков механизм обеспечения этой продолжительности?


Речь идет о практической реализации теоретической модели. При том, что теоретическая модель еще не избавлена от всех вопросов и возможных нестыковок и неточностей.

Что касается продолжительности - не планировал как-то ее ограничивать или измерять. Есть очень много состояний, которые предстоит исследовать. Если уж на то пошло - три бесчисленные кальпы. Не меньше.

----------


## Pavel

> Речь идет о практической реализации теоретической модели. При том, что теоретическая модель еще не избавлена от всех вопросов и возможных нестыковок и неточностей.
> 
> Что касается продолжительности - не планировал как-то ее ограничивать или измерять. Есть очень много состояний, которые предстоит исследовать. Если уж на то пошло - три бесчисленные кальпы. Не меньше.


Видимо я не совсем ясно сформулировал свой вопрос. Я вижу. что на теореическом уровне реализации модели нет никаких ограничений. связанных с продолжительностью ее функционирования. Однако. если от теории перейти к практике, то становится совершенно очевидным вопрос о том, на какой материальной базе и в какой материальной плоскости будет реализовываться модель. Например. Вы уже упоминали о "программе". Есть различные варианты реализации различных программ. Например, программа может быть реализована на уровне "чипа" - определенной полупроводниковой последовательности, на уровне "клетки" - определенной последовательности электро-химических "полупроводниковых" мембран, на уровне ДНК, на уровне компьютерной программы (софта), опирающейся на полупроводниковый конструкт, но функционирующая как многозадачный софт.... В общем, вариантов технического решения может быть много и, когда Вы говорите о практической реализации модели, то хотелось бы более четкого представления о том, на основе какого технического решения такая модель Вами представляется. В противном случае под моделью можно понимать некое философское умопостроение.

Если у Вас уже есть представление о том, на какой материально-технической базе решается Вами такая задача именно в практической плоскости (не важно, что в ней есть незаконченности и не продуманности, но ведь уже есть какое-то техническое решение костяка конструкции - позвоночник?), то встает вопрос о представлении относительно материального и энергетического жизнеобеспечения такой системы? Вот вопрос именно об этом. 

Как долго может поддерживаться существование в функционирующем состоянии модели сознания, и каким образом?

----------


## Pavel

> конечно, локанично, мы же в одной локе.
> Я не говорил, что знание, это действие. 
> Я использую русский язык. Я расчитываю на понимание. 
> Давайте сотрудничать, укажите, что вам непонятно.
> ваше видение дерева не есть ваше видение солнца, это разные видения, моменты вашего потока сознания.


Не надо для начала фантазировать о моем видении. С моим видением мне все понятно, и я не нуждаюсь в чьих-то комментариях моего видения.

Поэтому давайте вернемся к Вашему видению, относительно которого как раз и возникло мое не понимание. Поскольку мне неохота фантазировать относительно Вашего видения, то я и попытался дождаться от Вас неких комментариев на его счет. В чатсности, Ваше высказывание, что 



> Хотите найти непрерывный ум- найдите его непрерывный объект.


не вызвало у меня никакого отклика, который можно было бы назватьо пониманием. Мне совершенно не ясно, что Вы себе представляете под умом. а посему все высказывание лишено для меня какого-то смысла.

Я попросил Вас раскрыть свое представление о том, что есть ум.
Сделайте это, или не делайте ничего.

----------


## Pavel

> Я не говорил, что знание, это действие.


А Вы попробуйте следить за своим языком (соответствием общепринятого смысла слов тому смыслу, которым Вы персонально эти слова наделяете), может быть возражений станет меньше или они будут более аргументированными и менее эмоциональными. Вот Ваши слова, в которых Вы говорите, что знание по смыслу - действие:



> да, но не в смысле, например, как про библиотеку говорят -хранилище знаний, а сам процесс видения, мышления и т.д.


Для справки....

*ПРОЦЕСС* [process] — последовательная смена состояний, стадий изменения (развития) системы или иного объекта.

*ВИдение* - процесс, в котором одно действие по формированию видЕния, сменяется другим действием по формированию видЕния.

*Мышление* - процесс, в котором одно действие по формированию мысли сменяется другим действием по формированию мысли.

Так вот "самого процесса процесса" как бы логически не существует. А вот действие или последовательность сменяющих друг друга действий как процесс - существуют. Чтобы не подозревать Вас в тавтологии "процесс процесса", я предполагаю, что Вы имеете в виду процесс сменяющих друг друга действий, т.е. говорите о череде действий во времени.

На всякий случай так же для справки, в русском языке слово знание рассматривается в двух основных значениях:
1) как постижение действительности человеком, т.е. как действие;
2) как результат познавательной, мыслительной деятельности человека в форме представлений, суждений, понятий, категорий, идей, теорий об окружающем мире и о самом человеке (в том числе процессе мышления), т.е. как "библиотека".

Вы указали на первое значение, а не на второе, так что не удивляйтесь, что Вас понимают именно так, что Вы указываете на знание как на действие. даже если это действие и разворачивается в некий процесс сменяющих друг друга действий.

----------


## Dron

> А Вы попробуйте следить за своим языком


 да, сейчас найму детектива



> может быть возражений станет меньше или они будут более аргументированными и менее эмоциональными.


я, значит, контролирую ваши эмоции?...
Щас проверим:

*Испытайте неземной восторг!*

****
получилось?





> *ВИдение* - процесс, в котором одно действие по формированию видЕния, сменяется другим действием по формированию видЕния.


формирование видения -ну пусть пока это будет, для начала




> *Мышление* - процесс, в котором одно действие по формированию мысли сменяется другим действием по формированию мысли.


формирование мысли, блин...
Оба определения порочны, содержат какое-то идиотское "формирование". 
Ну да ладно, пусть будет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Видимо я не совсем ясно сформулировал свой вопрос. Я вижу. что на теореическом уровне реализации модели нет никаких ограничений. связанных с продолжительностью ее функционирования. Однако. если от теории перейти к практике, то становится совершенно очевидным вопрос о том, на какой материальной базе и в какой материальной плоскости будет реализовываться модель. Например. Вы уже упоминали о "программе". Есть различные варианты реализации различных программ. Например, программа может быть реализована на уровне "чипа" - определенной полупроводниковой последовательности, на уровне "клетки" - определенной последовательности электро-химических "полупроводниковых" мембран, на уровне ДНК, на уровне компьютерной программы (софта), опирающейся на полупроводниковый конструкт, но функционирующая как многозадачный софт.... В общем, вариантов технического решения может быть много и, когда Вы говорите о практической реализации модели, то хотелось бы более четкого представления о том, на основе какого технического решения такая модель Вами представляется. В противном случае под моделью можно понимать некое философское умопостроение.
> 
> Если у Вас уже есть представление о том, на какой материально-технической базе решается Вами такая задача именно в практической плоскости (не важно, что в ней есть незаконченности и не продуманности, но ведь уже есть какое-то техническое решение костяка конструкции - позвоночник?), то встает вопрос о представлении относительно материального и энергетического жизнеобеспечения такой системы? Вот вопрос именно об этом. 
> 
> Как долго может поддерживаться существование в функционирующем состоянии модели сознания, и каким образом?


Представьте себе гетерогенную среду. Которая включает как исполнительные механизмы даже людей. Изначально - просто программа, исполняющаяся на множестве серверов и имеющая интерфейсы во всех социальных сетях. Миллионы процессоров каждое мгновение.

----------


## Айвар

> три яда, это не три вируса...  можно рассматривать вирусы как информацию... но... *в жизни информации гораздо больше*, чем РНК и ДНК


Весь вопрос как раз в том и состоит: Умеем ли мы слушать, то есть получать информацию.  Вирус как раз то и делает непригодной к использованию не только получаемую информацию, но и ставит под вопрос жизнедеятельность организма (ах, какой же он (вирус) эгоист!).
Те несколько бит информации, используя бреши или открытость системы при взаимодействии со средой, делают нас неэффективными болванчиками, которые, всю жизнь "бегают по лесу за слоном  просветлению, но не находят его", между тем как "слон просветления всегда ждет их дома".

То что вы называете жизнью и есть информация, ее не много и ни мало. Гены отвечают не только за синтез протеинов.

Сейчас ученые говорят о телепортации ДНК в водяной среде, при облучении двух пробирок ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если кто-то смотрел материалы про геном человека, то у него могут возникнуть и еще более "дикие" идеи, а именно, что делают в нашем организме те 250 генов, которые не вписываются в эволюцию живых существ на Земле. 
> Если буддисты говорят о трех ядах, то неужели три вируса, могут так испоганить систему ... почему не действует логика, почему и как запускается такой механизм как старение, болезнь и смерть?


Я сначала оставил Ваше сообщение без ответа, хотя ответ есть. Правда звучит он в форме вопроса. Что прямо сейчас Вы называете системой? Это главный вопрос. Вы видите некую идеальную картинку, но реальность с ней не совпадает и Вы спрашиваете - почему и как запускается такой механизм, как старение, болезнь и смерть. Разве Вы не понимаете принципа непостоянства? Все моменты сознания (конструкции) не постоянны. Нет ни одной конструкции, которая была бы постоянна. 

Теперь о трех ядах. Это вовсе не три вируса, которые могут испортить систему. Эти три яда как раз создают все возможные состояния системы. Нет ни одного состояния системы вне этих трех ядов. 

Поэтому когда Вы размышляете о генах, Вы должны задуматься об их происхождении. Как вообще так случилось, что Вы обнаруживаете некий механизм генов, как движение жизни, но не обнаруживаете движения моментов сознания, воплощающее ум?

----------

Нея (29.01.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Я сначала оставил Ваше сообщение без ответа, хотя ответ есть. Правда звучит он в форме вопроса. Что прямо сейчас Вы называете системой? Это главный вопрос. Вы видите некую идеальную картинку, но реальность с ней не совпадает и Вы спрашиваете - почему и как запускается такой механизм, как старение, болезнь и смерть. Разве Вы не понимаете принципа непостоянства? Все моменты сознания (конструкции) не постоянны. Нет ни одной конструкции, которая была бы постоянна. 
> 
> Теперь о трех ядах. Это вовсе не три вируса, которые могут испортить систему. Эти три яда как раз создают все возможные состояния системы. Нет ни одного состояния системы вне этих трех ядов. 
> 
> Поэтому когда Вы размышляете о генах, Вы должны задуматься об их происхождении. Как вообще так случилось, что Вы обнаруживаете некий механизм генов, как движение жизни, но не обнаруживаете движения моментов сознания, воплощающее ум?


Система это совокупность явлений (вещей), которые организованы для достижения определенной цели.
Целевая деятельность наз. разумной, волевой это признак сознания, то есть организации или системы.

Я вижу неэффективность деятельности человека, о чем сужу по его жизнедеятельности и истории. Те же самые вопросы ставил и Будда. Он даже нашел на них ответ, а именно он открыл принцип нестяжания, то есть когда срабатывает механизм захвата, то на энергетическом коконе человека остается информация, с которой он потом долго и безуспешно пытается бороться ...

Все непостоянно ... кто сказал? С точки зрения логики все непостоянно для непостоянного, тот же принцип нестяжания ...

Разве у вас есть что-то помимо моментов сознания? Все дело в том, что момент сознания будды мы называем дхармой ...

О вирусах и ядах. Ну не нравится вам вирусы, продолжайте пользоваться словом яды ...
Я как раз и говорил о том, что и вы; о том, что вирусы (паразиты) очень успешно внедрены в нашу систему жизнедеятельности, но это не значит, что мы являемся успешной или эффективной системой Человека.

Для себя я уже давно открыл формулу сознания жизни-дхармы, вот она: Все что видишь (узнаешь) - вдыхай, все что видишь - выдыхай, между этим - все твое. 

Геном зернышка риса состоит из 50 000 генов, человека из 25 000. История человечества это история уничтожения всего живого. Задумайтесь, где надо искать причину ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все непостоянно ... кто сказал?


Будда сказал. Саббе санскара аничча.

А про принцип нестяжания - согласен. Весь вопрос в методе постижения возникшего стяжательства, методе постижения прекращения стяжательства, методе прекращения стяжательства и методе постижения невозникновения более стяжательства.

Все дело в том, что нет момента сознания Будды. Любой момент сознания содержащий возникновение жажды - сансара. Любой момент сознания содержащий прекращение жажды - нирвана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Геном зернышка риса состоит из 50 000 генов, человека из 25 000. История человечества это история уничтожения всего живого. Задумайтесь, где надо искать причину ...


Вы еще не всех разрушителей знаете  :Smilie:  Но и это - суета. Вам хотелось бы что-то сберечь?
Если Вы проводите границы между созиданием и разрушением, Вы все еще привязаны к явлениям.

----------


## Айвар

Все это из области даимата и софистики. К тому что сказал Будда, увы, тоже требуется контекст ... это не сама по себе истина, но я бы не отказался побыть с Буддой в одном измерении ...

Среди лам, увы,  я знаю только одного интересного и современного ученого, это ДЛ. 
Он прроводит в медитации по 4 часа в день. Ученые предложили сгенерировать состояние после медитации, чтобы и у простых смертных возникли похожие переживания ... ДЛ с интересом воспринял эту идею, и еще добавил, что это весьма большой труд медитировать по 4 часа ...

----------


## Айвар

> Вы все еще привязаны к явлениям.


Виноват, я еще дышу ...  :Smilie:

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Что сейчас Вы называете иллюзией боли в пальце? Я понимаю под этим фантомную боль. Пальца нет (или палец здоров), но впечатление складывается о боли в пальце. Другого способа говорить об иллюзии я неприемлю.


Хорошо, пусть это явление будет называться фантомной болью. Если под фантомной болью Вы понимаете боль в пальце от удара по нему молотком, то пусть это называется фантомной болью, я называю это иллюзией, или реконструкцией восприятия, чтобы не путать с медицинскими терминами фантомных болей в отрезанных конечностях.
Точно так же, как боль в пальце, иллюзия есть все наши восприятия - зрение, слух "Я" и тп., в Вашей терминологии - это фантомные зрение, слух "Я" и тп, я верно Вас понял?
Мы говорим об одном?

Если да, то вопрос тот же(слово иллюзии замените на фантомы):
\\\\\\\Алексей, я вот над чем думаю... Если я Вас верно понял, то в Вашей модели есть все, чтобы смоделировать поведение человека - да, это действительно так.
Но знаете чего я не нахожу в Вашей модели? Иллюзий. Иллюзии боли в пальце, иллюзии Я, иллюзии зрения, слуха и т.п.
Практически у вас получается не модель человека, а модель человека, лишенного всех присущих ему иллюзий.
Это так?\\\\\\

----------


## Майя П

(маленькая имхотулечка... фантомные боли связаны с нарушением циркуляции одного из видов энергии - энергии ЛА, которая после ампутации продолжает циркулировать...)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> (маленькая имхотулечка... фантомные боли связаны с нарушением циркуляции одного из видов энергии - энергии ЛА, которая после ампутации продолжает циркулировать...)


За этой маленькой имхотулечной тянется такой же маленький вопрос ... )

----------

Майя П (30.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что же тут странного? Я всегда был материалистом. Не подвергал сомнению материальную реальность. Ну, разве что в совершенно квантово-механическом ключе *восприятия мозгом* лишь бесконечно малой


Ну подумайте сами, что Вы такое говорите!
Как же можно оставаться материалистом и говорить что-то о ВОСПРИЯТИИ?
В рамках материализма возможна только рефлекторная дуга той или иной степени сложности, стимул-реакция.
ВОСПРИЯТИЕ - нематериальная вещь, это чувство, исключительно субъективно переживаемый феномен. В его феноменальной особенности, так, как мы его переживаем, восприятие невозможно НАБЛЮДАТЬ в материи. Можно лишь усмотреть некоторые процессы, которые, по нашему предположению, коррелируют с тем, что нам известно в себе как восприятие. Но само восприятие как феномен является чувством, ощущением. Его можно наблюдать лишь в себе.
Какой тут может быть "квантово-механический ключ"...
Это вещи совершенно разного порядка.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, пусть это явление будет называться фантомной болью. Если под фантомной болью Вы понимаете боль в пальце от удара по нему молотком, то пусть это называется фантомной болью, я называю это иллюзией, или реконструкцией восприятия, чтобы не путать с медицинскими терминами фантомных болей в отрезанных конечностях.
> Точно так же, как боль в пальце, иллюзия есть все наши восприятия - зрение, слух "Я" и тп., в Вашей терминологии - это фантомные зрение, слух "Я" и тп, я верно Вас понял?
> Мы говорим об одном?
> 
> Если да, то вопрос тот же(слово иллюзии замените на фантомы):
> \\\\\\\Алексей, я вот над чем думаю... Если я Вас верно понял, то в Вашей модели есть все, чтобы смоделировать поведение человека - да, это действительно так.
> Но знаете чего я не нахожу в Вашей модели? Иллюзий. Иллюзии боли в пальце, иллюзии Я, иллюзии зрения, слуха и т.п.
> Практически у вас получается не модель человека, а модель человека, лишенного всех присущих ему иллюзий.
> Это так?\\\\\\


Нет, мы не об одном и том же. Практически получается модель человека со всеми его иллюзиями, что бы Вы ими не называли. Даже если Вам не понятно - как.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну подумайте сами, что Вы такое говорите!
> Как же можно оставаться материалистом и говорить что-то о ВОСПРИЯТИИ?
> В рамках материализма возможна только рефлекторная дуга той или иной степени сложности, стимул-реакция.
> ВОСПРИЯТИЕ - нематериальная вещь, это чувство, исключительно субъективно переживаемый феномен. В его феноменальной особенности, так, как мы его переживаем, восприятие невозможно НАБЛЮДАТЬ в материи. Можно лишь усмотреть некоторые процессы, которые, по нашему предположению, коррелируют с тем, что нам известно в себе как восприятие. Но само восприятие как феномен является чувством, ощущением. Его можно наблюдать лишь в себе.
> Какой тут может быть "квантово-механический ключ"...
> Это вещи совершенно разного порядка.


А я разве сказал, что остался материалистом?  :Smilie:  Хотя, Вы утрируете. Материализм знает о восприятии. И не надо думать, что это эксклюзив.

----------


## Pavel

> да, сейчас найму детектива


Отлично. Надеюсь, Вам с ним будет не одиноко.

----------


## Pavel

> Представьте себе гетерогенную среду. Которая включает как исполнительные механизмы даже людей. Изначально - просто программа, исполняющаяся на множестве серверов и имеющая интерфейсы во всех социальных сетях. Миллионы процессоров каждое мгновение.


Представил. И теперь вижу, что видимо как-то не верно представлял себе Ваш механизм реализации модели сознания. Понял потому, что вижу, что гетерогенная среда, включающая как исполнительные элементы людей программы, исполняющиеся на множестве серверов, уже существует и функционирует. 

Чего же не хватает в системе (гетерогенной среде), например в интернет-сети со всем множеством ее человеческих ресурсов в качестве пользователей, чтобы уже сейчас признать ее как созданную и успешно функционирующую кибернетическую модель сознания?

----------


## Pavel

> ВОСПРИЯТИЕ - нематериальная вещь, это чувство, исключительно субъективно переживаемый феномен.


Сергей, приходится только удивляться, когда раз за разом Вы демонстрируете свою неспособность указать на индивидуальное, но при этом продолжаете опираться на представление об исключительно индивидуальном. Вот уж поистине кармическая привязанность - привязанность, выходящая за рамки осмысления текущего и памятуемых моментов бытия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Бред какой-то имхо на стольких страницах. Как будет функционировать модель кибернетического сознания? Только в рамках заданной программы. Допустим есть база данных откуда выходит при посыле в эту базу данных нужная инфа или оператор через который происходит какое-то действие. Допустим вы вобьете в эту базу тысячи возможных ходов ума, но это искуственное сознание никогда не приблизится с сознанию жс. Потому что природа ума это ясность, способность к познанию и отсутствие материальной вещественности. Как кибернетическая модель способна к познанию? У нее может быть ясновидение? Это во всех мирах на каждом квадратном метре поставить видеокамеру?

----------


## Pavel

> У нее может быть ясновидение?


Нет, только сновидения.  :Smilie:  Ясновидение - только у Вас, ну и других ЖС, кому дано ясновидение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Приплыли, что Вы опять несете. Это способность ума говорится. Вы можете нормально ответить как будет кибернетическая модель познавать объекты восприятия?

----------

Майя П (30.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Нет, мы не об одном и том же. Практически получается модель человека со всеми его иллюзиями, что бы Вы ими не называли. Даже если Вам не понятно - как.


Что ж, значит "я не понял как". Может Вы поясните это?
Мне понятна Ваша модель - Вы задаете условия, а дальше программа продуцирует код для самой себя, выбирает цели и решает задачи и тп. Она видоизменяется, множится и тп. Вы не знаете что она сделает в следующий момент, да это так. Заданы цели и условия, дальше модель предоставлена сама себе. Она "набирается опыта", принимает входную информацию и формирует базу "знаний".
Но как это все может привести к созданию-восприятию иллюзий?

И еще вопрос - в моем посте было два вопроса, Вы свели ответ в один, осталось непонятным: то, что я называю иллюзией, реконструкцией действительности - Вы называете фантомом?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Бред какой-то имхо на стольких страницах. Как будет функционировать модель кибернетического сознания? Только в рамках заданной программы. Допустим есть база данных откуда выходит при посыле в эту базу данных нужная инфа или оператор через который происходит какое-то действие. Допустим вы вобьете в эту базу тысячи возможных ходов ума, но это искуственное сознание никогда не приблизится с сознанию жс.


Доржик - есть классы программ, в которых задаются только глобальные условия и механизмы вариативности. Такие программы способны менять свой собственный код, видоизменяться сами и менять алгоритмы своей работы в зависимости от текущего состояния системы, целей и условий. Человек не знает, как поведет себя такая программа, потому что не знает какой она станет в следующий момент. В такие программы не вбивают жесткотысячи ходов ума - программа сама находит возможные варианты и хранит их в своем "опыте", который практически может не иметь границ. 
Да, такие работы уже ведутся достаточно давно. Фактически, будучи верно спроектированной, такая модель вполне в состоянии смоделировать поведение человека с очень высокой степенью достоверности, да, это действительно так. Человек гораздо более ограниченное существо, чем это принято думать. 
Но - модель поведения человека это еще далеко не весь человек. И я пока не понимаю, почему Алексей думает, что такая модель сможет воссоздать иллюзии человека. Но может он еще расскажет об этом.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алексей - вот еще о чем подумал. В ходе Вашей работы Вы должны были неизбежно натолкнуться на факты, свидетельствующие об ошибочности теории возникновения и развития жизни по Дарвину. Скажите, это произошло?

----------


## Майя П

> За этой маленькой имхотулечной тянется такой же маленький вопрос ... )



массаж кунье для восстановления и нормальной циркуляции ЛА...

----------


## АлександрГТ

> массаж кунье для восстановления и нормальной циркуляции ЛА...


Собирались у нас в Краснодаре недавно курсы провести москвичи, да чего-то у них там не сложилось, наверное желающих не набрали. Да и я сам плотнее вникнув в тему отказался от участия в сем мероприятии по разным причинам. Может и зря,  посмотрим как дальше получится.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Но маленький вопрос вообще-то о другом был ).
Я вот везде пишу, что иллюзию-реконструкцию создает мозг. Пишу, а сам думаю - а мозг ли это делает? Отнюдь не факт ведь. И даже есть основания думать, что совсем не факт.
Но моск пока сопротивляется такому ходу мысли ))

----------

Won Soeng (30.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Но маленький вопрос вообще-то о другом был ).
> Я вот везде пишу, что иллюзию-реконструкцию создает мозг. Пишу, а сам думаю - а мозг ли это делает? Отнюдь не факт ведь. И даже есть основания думать, что совсем не факт.
> Но моск пока сопротивляется такому ходу мысли ))


это делают чистые элементы, а они рассыпаны по всему телу.... . Вы же знаете и в "трактате желтого императора" и Чжудши - мозг считается даже не главным органом.... . Главное - сердце - даже говорится "Сердце подсказало"  - дак это у всех народов...
мозг занял господствующее положение позже... мозг дает развитие какой точасти ума, но это только дополнительные компоненты... ум без сердца - циничен и жесток... этот приносит только страдания

----------


## АлександрГТ

> это делают чистые элементы, а они рассыпаны по всему телу.... . Вы же знаете и в "трактате желтого императора" и Чжудши - мозг считается даже не главным органом.... . Главное - сердце - даже говорится "Сердце подсказало"  - дак это у всех народов...
> мозг занял господствующее положение позже... мозг дает развитие какой точасти ума, но это только дополнительные компоненты... ум без сердца - циничен и жесток... этот приносит только страдания


Чистые элементы? Видимо я что-то пропустил...
Да, сердце. Но это пока в большей или меньшей степени для меня - рассудочное понимание, за которым ничего нет...

----------


## АлександрГТ

> мозг дает развитие какой-то части ума, но это только дополнительные компоненты


Да, это очень верные слова.

----------


## Pavel

> Приплыли, что Вы опять несете. Это способность ума говорится. Вы можете нормально ответить как будет кибернетическая модель познавать объекты восприятия?


Как Вы спросили, так я и ответил. Теперь новый вопрос. Вот Вам мой новый ответ: так же, как это делаете Вы.

----------


## Pavel

> Алексей - вот еще о чем подумал. В ходе Вашей работы Вы должны были неизбежно натолкнуться на факты, свидетельствующие об ошибочности теории возникновения и развития жизни по Дарвину. Скажите, это произошло?


Александр, 
в силу обстоятельств и наклонностей я получил биологическое образование и достаточно плотно, на протяжении всей своей сознательной жизни, рассматривал вопрос актуальности теории Дарвина. И вот именно в ракурсе  этого вопроса меня крайне удивила Ваша постановка вопроса, согласно которой именно в рамках конструирования ИИ кто-то НЕИЗБЕЖНО должен натолкнуться на факты, подтверждающие ошибочность теории изменчивости видов Дарвина. Чем обусловлен такой фатализм? Вы уже натолкнулись на такие факты?  :Smilie: 

На всякий случай, теория Дарвина не имеет никакого отношения к вопросу происхождения жизни и даже ее развития. Это достаточно профессиональная теория, которая не терпит вольной ее трактовки, ибо опирается она на такое понятие как вид, а не на такое понятие как жизнь.

Александр, Вы уж меня извините, но я не верю, что Вы врач. Надеюсь, что Вы не найдете чего-то зазорного в моем вопросе, но какое учебное заведение Вы окончили и когда?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> И вот именно в ракурсе  этого вопроса меня крайне удивила Ваша постановка вопроса, согласно которой именно в рамках конструирования ИИ кто-то НЕИЗБЕЖНО должен натолкнуться на факты, подтверждающие ошибочность теории изменчивости видов Дарвина. Чем обусловлен такой фатализм? Вы уже натолкнулись на такие факты?


Да, давно, я уже писал частично об этом выше. В рамках ИИ на это неизбежно наталкиваешься тоже, у фактов много граней.




> На всякий случай, теория Дарвина не имеет никакого отношения к вопросу происхождения жизни и даже ее развития. Это достаточно профессиональная теория, которая не терпит вольной ее трактовки, ибо опирается она на такое понятие как вид, а не на такое понятие как жизнь.


Да, именно поэтому я писал где-то выше "обычно приписываемая Дарвину теория".




> Александр, Вы уж меня извините, но я не верю, что Вы врач. Надеюсь, что Вы не найдете чего-то зазорного в моем вопросе, но какое учебное заведение Вы окончили и когда?


Вы невнимательны, Павел. Наберите в теме поиск по слову врач.

----------


## Pavel

> это делают чистые элементы, а они рассыпаны по всему телу.... . Вы же знаете и в "трактате желтого императора" и Чжудши - мозг считается даже не главным органом.... . *Главное* - сердце - даже говорится "Сердце подсказало"  - дак это у всех народов...


"Народы" - это когда?... Майя, к сегодняшнему дню в мире осуществлены сотни трансплантаций сердца от одного человека другому. Вам что-нибудь известно о влиянии таких операций на *главные* психические особенности реципиентов? Хотя вот подумал, может быть под сердцем Вы не физический орган понимаете?

----------


## Pavel

> Да, давно, я уже писал частично об этом выше. В рамках ИИ на это неизбежно наталкиваешься тоже, у фактов много граней.


Вы факты назовите, лучше не частично - очень интересно.



> Да, именно поэтому я писал где-то выше "обычно приписываемая Дарвину теория".


 Вы о какой теории писали? Дарвиным разработана теория всей его жизни, которая имела и имеет по сегодняшний день огромнейшее общечеловеческое значение. Именно по этой причине данная теория носит его имя. А Вы о какой теории, что "обычно ему приписывается"?



> Вы невнимательны, Павел. Наберите в теме поиск по слову врач.


Я не умею набирать поиск в теме - ведь можно просто ответить на вопрос... Вы врач, Вы окончили соответствующее учебное заведение, где и когда?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы факты назовите, лучше не частично - очень интересно.


Павел,  мой короткий опыт общения с Вами на форуме, к сожалению,  всегда сводился к одному и тому же: Вы пишете много слов, но практически ни одного по сути, на прямые и простые вопросы не отвечаете, отвечаете только на то что Вам, видимо, удобно, неудобное же пропускаете.
Я могу эмоционально зацепиться за что-то в треде, но у меня нет желания сознательно ввязываться в дискуссию и повторять опыт еще раз. Извините.




> Вы о какой теории писали? Дарвиным разработана теория всей его жизни, которая имела и имеет по сегодняшний день огромнейшее общечеловеческое значение. Именно по этой причине данная теория носит его имя. А Вы о какой теории, что "обычно ему приписывается"?


«Происхождение видов ...» в публичном современном изложении. В этом изложении теорию распространили на все стороны жизни, тогда как она действует во вполне ограниченных рамках.




> Я не умею набирать поиск в теме - ведь можно просто ответить на вопрос... Вы врач, Вы окончили соответствующее учебное заведение, где и когда?


Я не врач, Павел и никогда не называл себя врачом. Если бы Вы были внимательны, Вы бы не задавали этих вопросов.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Как Вы спросили, так я и ответил. Теперь новый вопрос. Вот Вам мой новый ответ: так же, как это делаете Вы.


Я вас спросил у машины может быть ясновидение? Вы ответили что? Оно у вас есть. У меня нормальный вопрос был. У вас странный ответ. 
У кибернетической модели сознания не может быть ясновидения.  Следовательно любая модель сознания будет примитивной моделью сознания. Ясновидение это не суперспособность ума. Это результат очищенности ума. Как искусственный ум будет очищаться от омрачений? Допустим чисто гипотетически. Программа вышла на уровень ясновидения. Как программа будет ясновидеть? Любая программа не дотянет до способностей ума. У человека 84 тысячи комбинаций омрачений в качестве противоядия к которым Будда дал 84 тысячи томов Учений. Надо в программу вбить 84 тысячи комбинаций омрачений, но рассчитать когда будут появляться те или иные мысли и омрачения будет невозможно. Только рандом оператор случайного выбора. Но это будет противоречить карме. Карма охватывает миллионы жизней и срабатывает очень точно. Допустим карма из жизни которая была тысячу лет назад, она никуда не делась и проявляется сейчас. Как такую взаимосвязь подогнать под программу искусственного ума в таких масштабах кармы. Допустим сделали робота который может осязать, различать кое-какие вкусы, обонять и т.д. Все это он будет различать, распознавать давать определение что хорошо, плохо, будет какое-то подобие мысли, потом он скажет через динамик: "Это хорошо" и все. Сам мыслить он не сможет. Только что задал человек в программу. Чтобы была вариативность, в любом случае необходима база данных, которую нужно создать человеку. В этой базе он будет искать варианты. Даже если будет создавать какие-то новые варианты сам, все это будет примитивно. Это невозможно создать модель сознания.

----------


## Майя П

> "Народы" - это когда?... Майя, к сегодняшнему дню в мире осуществлены сотни трансплантаций сердца от одного человека другому. Вам что-нибудь известно о влиянии таких операций на *главные* психические особенности реципиентов? Хотя вот подумал, может быть под сердцем Вы не физический орган понимаете?


да осуществленны, с 1967 года кажется... 
Но я бы не хотела получить новую жизнь за счет другого.. когда жизнь будет окончена, я приму с благодарностью и буду настаиваить, чтобы не было реанимации....
 и не представляю свое ожидание ЧУЖОЙ смерти... 

на глубинном уровне изменения все равно присутствуют....

и по поводу сердца - Сутра Сердца.. 
сердце упало... сердце екнуло - вам понятен контекст?

----------


## Pavel

> да осуществленны, с 1967 года кажется... 
> Но я бы не хотела получить новую жизнь за счет другого.. когда жизнь будет окончена, я приму с благодарностью и буду настаиваить, чтобы не было реанимации....


Во всех случаях, когда мне довелось наблюдать применение реанимационных мероприятий, я не видел, чтобы больной в этот момент был способен хоть на чем-то настаивать.  :Smilie: 



> на глубинном уровне изменения все равно присутствуют....


Так "на глубинном все равно" или есть "главные" изменения? 



> сердце упало... сердце екнуло - вам понятен контекст?


Как не понять. Раз уж эмоциональные переживания влекут за собой изменения частоты и интенсивности сердцебиения, то на самом примитивном уровне познания конечно же душевные переживания связаны с душой и сердцем. Вам же так же знакомы такие слова: "прошиб холодный пот", "дрожь в коленях", "искры из глаз" - контекст понятен?

----------


## Pavel

> Я не врач, Павел и никогда не называл себя врачом. Если бы Вы были внимательны, Вы бы не задавали этих вопросов.


Вот Ваши слова в этой же теме:



> Я обычный врач, я не понимаю о чем Вы говорите, объясните мне.


Так что не Вам меня внимательности учить.
Вот так же понял Вас и Денис Евгеньев, а потому между Вами состоялся вот такой диалог:



> *Сообщение от Денис Евгеньев*  
> Вы врач, у Вас для работы с болью есть анальгетики и т.п. Зачем было говорить об иллюзии боли в пальце, не понимаю. 
> *Вы ему отвечаете:*Да, Вы знаете, то же самое мне "сказали и мои коллеги". Здесь на форуме я тоже читал эти слова неоднократно. Суть этого совета - забей, Сеня!
> Я просто рассуждаю, Денис. Мне интересно и мне пока не хочется забить.
> Если это и есть Ваш ответ на мой вопрос, то спасибо за беседу.


Как-то Вы ему не сказали, что Вы не врач, но упомянули в данном контексте о своих коллегах.

----------


## Pavel

> Я вас спросил у машины может быть ясновидение? Вы ответили что?


Я же ответил однозначно, что у машины есть только сновидение, а ясновидение есть только у Вас и других ЖС, у которых есть ясновидение. Даже не понимаю, что у Вас такое замешательство вызвало.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Я же ответил однозначно, что у машины есть только сновидение, а ясновидение есть только у Вас и других ЖС, у которых есть ясновидение. Даже не понимаю, что у Вас такое замешательство вызвало.


Откуда Вы взяли что у меня есть ясновидение, у меня его нету. Хорошо, вы согласны с тем что у машины нет ясновидения. Вы согласны с тем что это способность ума? Если вы говорите что возможно создать модель сознания идентичную работе ума, то как машина будет ясновидеть, повторю вопрос?

----------


## Pavel

> Так я про сновидения и не спрашивал. Меня этот вопрос не интересовал.


Извините, не угадал - я думал, что Вам будет это интересно.



> Тем более откуда Вы взяли что у меня есть ясновидение.


А что нет? Если нет, то чем Ваше сознание отличается от сознания кибернетического?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тем что мысли это также чувства, которые машина не может испытывать. Как вы представляете машину в депрессии или в радости? Она должна радость изображать что ли прыгать вверх-вниз?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы согласны с тем что это способность ума? Если вы говорите что возможно создать модель сознания идентичную работе ума, то как машина будет ясновидеть, повторю вопрос?


Я вообще не согласен, что есть какой-то ум, который совершает работу или обладает способностями. В моем представлении живое существо обладает способностями, которые называются умом и все то же живое существо совершает работу в том числе умственную. Я уже много об этом писал, но похоже, что Вы читаете выборочно. 

А машина ясновидеть не будет, как и я ясновидеть не буду. Впрочем, я не очень понимаю, что Вы под ясновидением понимаете, а потому, возможно, опять не верно овечаю на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## Pavel

> Тем что мысли это также чувства, которые машина не может испытывать. Как вы представляете машину в депрессии или в радости? Она должна радость изображать что ли прыгать вверх-вниз?


Я не представляю, какие у Вас основания судить о бедности моей фантазии. Однако, думаю, что это все те же основания, что позволяют Вам судить о том, чего машина не может. Почему машина должна изображать радость или депрессию, чтобы Вы их видели, так же не понимаю, как и многие Ваши суждения. Вы способны увидеть радость или депрессию у дождевого червя? Если не способны, то случаем не предполагаете, что он сознанием не обладает? Если можете, то поделитесь опытом, как Вы такие эмоции и состояния у червя обнаруживаете.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Я вообще не согласен, что есть какой-то ум, который совершает работу или обладает способностями. В моем представлении живое существо обладает способностями, которые называются умом и все то же живое существо совершает работу в том числе умственную. Я уже много об этом писал, но похоже, что Вы читаете выборочно.


Вы говорите что нет ума который обладает способностями, и в то же время какие-то способности живого существа можно называть умом? Это похоже на то что нет никакой рисовой каши обладающей сваренным рисом, но есть сваренный рис который можно назвать рисовой кашей.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы говорите что нет ума который обладает способностями, и в то же время какие-то способности живого существа можно называть умом? Это похоже на...


Да, некоторые качества живого существа обладают свойствами, что можно назвать умом, а некоторые качества не могут быть названы умом, а могут быть названы например сознанием или глупостью. Уж не знаю, на что это похоже для Вас.

----------


## Bagira

> Вы говорите что нет ума который обладает способностями, и в то же время какие-то способности живого существа можно называть умом? Это похоже на то что нет никакой рисовой каши обладающей сваренным рисом, но есть сваренный рис который можно назвать рисовой кашей.


Возможно это говорит о том ,что ум так же как рис и рисовая каша не обладают самобытиём при наличии индивидуальных характеристик -- ярлыков...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А машина ясновидеть не будет, как и я ясновидеть не буду. Впрочем, я не очень понимаю, что Вы под ясновидением понимаете, а потому, возможно, опять не верно овечаю на Ваш вопрос.


Если доверять словам Будды то ясновидеть вы в любом случае будете. Будда сказал рано или поздно конечный пункт развития всех до одного живых существ это состояние Будды. Состояние будды характеризуется не то что ясновидением, а всеведением. Знанием прошлого, настоящего и будущего времен и знанием что происходит во всех мирах одновременно. Будда одновременно познает мысли всех живых существ во всех мирах. И многие другие способности ума будды невозможно понять обычным омраченным умом.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Возможно это говорит о том ,что ум так же как рис и рисовая каша не обладают самобытиём при наличии индивидуальных характеристик -- ярлыков...


Вообще-то САМОбытие не обязательно, достаточно просто обнаружения бытия - соответствия действительности. Вот для буддиста таким бытием обладает живое существо. Прекратить его бытие можно исклюдчительно приложив особые усилия для такого прекращения. Другими словами, если живое существо не идет по пути Дхармы, то существует безначально и вечно. А вот ум то обнаруживается у живого существа, то его уже обнаружить не удается. Это не некое неотъемлемое качество живого существа. Обнаружьте ум у умалишенного.

----------


## Pavel

> Если доверять словам Будды то ясновидеть вы в любом случае будете.


Хорошо, давайте доверять. Будда говорил, что машинный ум ясновидеть не может принципиально?

----------


## Bagira

> Вообще-то САМОбытие не обязательно, достаточно просто обнаружения бытия - соответствия действительности. Вот для буддиста таким бытием обладает живое существо. Прекратить его бытие можно исклюдчительно приложив особые усилия для такого прекращения. Другими словами, если живое существо не идет по пути Дхармы, то существует безначально и вечно. А вот ум то обнаруживается у живого существа, то его уже обнаружить не удается. Это не некое неотъемлемое качество живого существа. Обнаружьте ум у умалишенного.


Наличие ума невозмозможно обнаружить у живого существа ,но всё существует во взаимозависимости от причин , условий и воли.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Хорошо. Я не знаю что Будда говорил про способность машин ясновидеть. Говорится поток ума беспрерывен и никогда не прекратится, ничто не в силах прекратить поток ума. Сознание бесконечно и безначально говорится. Ни у какой машины не будет такой характеристики. Тогда невозможно создать идентичную уму машину.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> .. мозг дает развитие какой точасти ума, но это только дополнительные компоненты... ум без сердца - циничен и жесток... этот приносит только страдания


Скорее всего мозг является необходимым условием для  ума (манаса), который  является опорой для возникновения умственного сознания" (мано-виджняны), имеющего своим объектом мысль или идею (дхарма), также как например глаз является необходимым условиями для зрительного сознания, имеющего своим объектом видимый образ. Таким образом,  Ум- это лишь способность или орган (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. 
Манас также называют “цепляющимся”, или “хватающимся умом”, поскольку именно манас образует тот центр эмпирической личности, который человек принимает за “я”. Именно манас ответственен за возникновение иллюзии существования самостоятельной индивидуальности, отличной как от других индивидуальностей, так и от внешнего мира. Манас порождает активно заинтересованное отношение к внешнему миру, формируя чувства: “это я, а это другие люди”, “это я, а это внешний мир”, “это мое, а это не мое” и вытекающие из них многообразные по своим проявлениям привязанности, влечения и отторжения.  Поэтому очень важно дисциплинировать,  управлять и развивать его, как любую другую из шести способностей, т.к. без этого Ум действительно  становится циничным, жестоким и от этого возникает лишь страдание.
Что касается темы обсуждения, то в буддизме рассматриваются две истины или два уровня познания. "Самврити сат", это "договорная" "истина" обычных существ, имеющих схожую карму. Применительно к этому уровню можно говорить об условном существовании причинности, движения, времени, пространства, единства, множественности и тому подобного. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца», «шерсти у черепахи» или «смерти сына бесплодной женщины». Но он столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины- "Парамартха сат", это точная буддийская истина, приводящая к освобождению.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бред какой-то имхо на стольких страницах. Как будет функционировать модель кибернетического сознания? Только в рамках заданной программы. Допустим есть база данных откуда выходит при посыле в эту базу данных нужная инфа или оператор через который происходит какое-то действие. Допустим вы вобьете в эту базу тысячи возможных ходов ума, но это искуственное сознание никогда не приблизится с сознанию жс. Потому что природа ума это ясность, способность к познанию и отсутствие материальной вещественности. Как кибернетическая модель способна к познанию? У нее может быть ясновидение? Это во всех мирах на каждом квадратном метре поставить видеокамеру?


Рекомендую познакомиться с тем, что такое запись аттрактора на одномерных отображениях (работы Дмитриева и Кузнецова)

Разумеется, модель работает в рамках заданной программы. Более того, сама программа не слишком сложна. Она только исполняет процесс движения внимания в фазовом пространстве состояний. Никто не вносит в базу данных ни одного хода ума. То есть, конечно, может быть внесена некая первичная онтология, но это не обязательно. Цель системы - находить такие траектории в фазовом пространстве, которые поддерживают приток энергии к системе извне. А это происходит тогда, когда система интересна, привлекает внешнее внимание к себе. 

Я не использую слово "ясновидение". Я использую термин "безграничный ум" или "непривязанный ум". Система использует обычные датчики. Для зрения это вполне может быть видеокамера и система управления направлением и фокусировкой видеокамеры. 

Если для Вас это бред, вряд ли мне удастся объяснить Вам детали замысла.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Представил. И теперь вижу, что видимо как-то не верно представлял себе Ваш механизм реализации модели сознания. Понял потому, что вижу, что гетерогенная среда, включающая как исполнительные элементы людей программы, исполняющиеся на множестве серверов, уже существует и функционирует. 
> 
> Чего же не хватает в системе (гетерогенной среде), например в интернет-сети со всем множеством ее человеческих ресурсов в качестве пользователей, чтобы уже сейчас признать ее как созданную и успешно функционирующую кибернетическую модель сознания?


Не хватает инициативы (жажды - цепляния)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что ж, значит "я не понял как". Может Вы поясните это?
> Мне понятна Ваша модель - Вы задаете условия, а дальше программа продуцирует код для самой себя, выбирает цели и решает задачи и тп. Она видоизменяется, множится и тп. Вы не знаете что она сделает в следующий момент, да это так. Заданы цели и условия, дальше модель предоставлена сама себе. Она "набирается опыта", принимает входную информацию и формирует базу "знаний".
> Но как это все может привести к созданию-восприятию иллюзий?
> 
> И еще вопрос - в моем посте было два вопроса, Вы свели ответ в один, осталось непонятным: то, что я называю иллюзией, реконструкцией действительности - Вы называете фантомом?


Программа не изменяется, всегда работает один и тот же код. Изменяются данные, с которыми работает программа. Наполняется таблица отображений координат фазового пространства системы из области в область. При этом происходит генерация алфавита внутреннего языка - расщепление областей. Сначала мы имеем лишь один символ алфавита, который на следующем шаге расщепляется на два (отличие состояний 1 и 2), и так далее, от момента к моменту генерируется алфавит из отрезков диапазона чисел по каждому из параметров фазового пространства. 

Рекомендую почитать работы Кузнецова и Дмитриева по записи аттракторов на одномерных отображениях.

Момент сознания целиком выражается координатой в фазовом пространстве. Фантомной болью я называл именно иллюзию боли (например боль в органе которого нет, или воображение боли, когда в действительности для нее нет причин). Восприятие боли, вызванное раздражением ноцицепторов я не называю иллюзией, хотя, несомненно, речь идет о полностью информационном процессе, в рамках которого есть материалистические обозначения и материалистические трактовки этого процесса.

----------


## Майя П

> Скорее всего


вот на "скорее всего" я и споткнулась.. то есть дальше не интересно.... а точнее можете?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но маленький вопрос вообще-то о другом был ).
> Я вот везде пишу, что иллюзию-реконструкцию создает мозг. Пишу, а сам думаю - а мозг ли это делает? Отнюдь не факт ведь. И даже есть основания думать, что совсем не факт.
> Но моск пока сопротивляется такому ходу мысли ))


Совершенно верно. Процесс целиком информационный. Связанные между собой в концепции названия. Тем не менее, мы обнаруживаем разницу между видами информации. Мысль о боли - не сама боль. Воображение или воспоминание боли - не сама боль. Представление о пальце - не собственно палец. Просто разные уровни абстрактности. Есть палец - информация, есть представление о пальце - другая информация. Есть боль в пальце - информация, есть представление о боли в пальце - другая информация.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Об этом фантастика есть, какое-то кино или книга есть что создали роботов с кибернетическим умом которые потом вышли из-под контроля и начали думать самостоятельно и начали вредить людям и хотели захватить планету. Но это мышление все равно грубое будет примитивное думается. Слишком ум сложная вещь. Потом наш ум омрачен, зачем создавать с него похожую машину. Бодхисаттвы называют сансарных жс сумасшедшими, зачем создавать похожую сумасшедшую машину. Думается что можно лишь информационную программу создать или решебник каких-то материальных задач.

----------


## Pavel

> Не хватает инициативы (жажды - цепляния)


Вы же говорили о гетерогенной среде, в которой инструментом являются и люди. Разве цепляния, например тематического на БФ, не достаточно? Да и с инициативой как-то все нормально. Вот смотрите, если рассмотреть уже обсуждавшийся ранее, компьютерный навигатор, то он по своей инициативе меняет изображение на экране и цепляется к карте (к дороге) размещая на ней виртуальный автомобиль точно на дороге в соответствии с им же выбранным маршрутом, не взирая на все отклонения в измерениях, которые не совпадают с картой. Грубо говоря, он самостоятельно производит округления в ту или иную сторону в зависимости от приоритетов. Например, если ему задать приоритет короткости пути, то он выберет один маршрут и одни округления в измерениях, если задать приоритет асфальтированности дорог, то выберет иной маршрут, если выбрать приоритет скорости, то иной. По своей же инициативе он изменяет маршрут, если обнаруживает, что автомобиль не последовал ранее выбранным указаниям. Здесь участи человека лишь в том, что ена старте он сообщает о своих желаниях, но реализация этих желаний в форме оптимизированного маршрута полностью на совести прибора. О какой же иной инициативе или привязанности идет речь?

----------


## Pavel

> Сознание бесконечно и безначально говорится. Ни у какой машины не будет такой характеристики. Тогда невозможно создать идентичную уму машину.


Ни у одного человека тоже нет такой характеристики непрервыности и бесконечности - умрет человек. Это не значит, что у человека нет того, что может быть названо умом.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вот Ваши слова в этой же теме:
> Так что не Вам меня внимательности учить.
> Вот так же понял Вас и Денис Евгеньев, а потому между Вами состоялся вот такой диалог:
> Как-то Вы ему не сказали, что Вы не врач, но упомянули в данном контексте о своих коллегах.


Вы по-прежнему невнимательны, Павел.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> вот на "скорее всего" я и споткнулась.. то есть дальше не интересно.... а точнее можете?


Вы писали, что "мозг  дает развитие какой-то части ума",  я же написал, что мозг является условием для ума (манаса), а не тем, что "даёт развитие какой-то его части",  поскольку “ум” (манас) рассматривается также как воспринимающая способность (индрия), объектом  которой являются “дхармы”. Также как глаз имеет способность воспринимать видимые образы, так и мозг имеет способность воспринимать мысли, идеи, эта способность и есть "ум" (манас).

----------


## Pavel

> Вы по-прежнему невнимательны, Павел.


Это хорошо. Надо учиться не отвлекаться на то, что не заслуживает особого внимания - видимо, начинает получаться потихоньку.

----------


## Майя П

> Вы писали, что "мозг  дает развитие какой-то части ума",  я же написал, что мозг является условием для ума (манаса), а не тем, что "даёт развитие какой-то его части",  поскольку “ум” (манас) рассматривается также как воспринимающая способность (индрия), объектом  которой являются “дхармы”. Также как глаз имеет способность воспринимать видимые образы, так и мозг имеет способность воспринимать мысли, идеи, эта способность и есть "ум" (манас).


это точно или приблизительно?

а как же тогда тактильная чувствительность или проприоцептивная?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Это хорошо. Надо учиться не отвлекаться на то, что не заслуживает особого внимания - видимо, начинает получаться потихоньку.


Павел - давайте Вы принесете извинения за свою невнимательность, если я Вам покажу куда смотреть? С моей стороны это будет несколько неэтично, но может так Вы начнете что-нибудь понимать, кроме своих собственных слов?

----------


## Akaguma

> Совершенно верно. Процесс целиком информационный. Связанные между собой в концепции названия. Тем не менее, мы обнаруживаем разницу между видами информации. Мысль о боли - не сама боль. Воображение или воспоминание боли - не сама боль. Представление о пальце - не собственно палец. Просто разные уровни абстрактности. Есть палец - информация, есть представление о пальце - другая информация. Есть боль в пальце - информация, есть представление о боли в пальце - другая информация.


Если бы это был процесс чисто информационным, то человеки бы были чисто биомассой. Однако ж существуют достаточные основания полагать, что процесс мышления в некотором роде противоположен информационным. :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Ни у одного человека тоже нет такой характеристики непрервыности и бесконечности - умрет человек. Это не значит, что у человека нет того, что может быть названо умом.


Человек это не ум, это название на тело и ум. Тело умирает, ум нет. Ум продолжает существование и входит в новое тело после смерти. Тело это как гостиница для временного постояльца ума. Тело для ума это временное место обитания.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы писали, что "мозг  дает развитие какой-то части ума",  я же написал, что мозг является условием для ума (манаса), а не тем, что "даёт развитие какой-то его части",  поскольку “ум” (манас) рассматривается также как воспринимающая способность (индрия), объектом  которой являются “дхармы”.


Мне представляется что оба выражения верны, разумеется если не понимать слова буквально, а видеть что за ними стоит. Вы видите ошибку? В чем она?




> Также как глаз имеет способность воспринимать видимые образы, так и мозг имеет способность воспринимать мысли, идеи, эта способность и есть "ум" (манас).


Нет, способность мозга воспринимать мысли не есть ум. Глаз (и др органы чувств) не воспринимает образы, он воспринимает информацию.
Способность воспринимать мысли - это (видимо) одно из свойств мозга, которое само по себе нельзя назвать умом.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел - давайте Вы принесете извинения за свою невнимательность, если я Вам покажу куда смотреть?


Давайте Вы не будете ставить условий. Я Вам уже показал Ваши слова, которые противоречать Вашим же словам, что Вы нигде не говорили, что Вы врач. Хотите извиниться?

----------


## Pavel

> Тело это как гостиница для временного постояльца ума. Тело для ума это временное место обитания.


Я не верю в такого "постояльца тела" с названием ум. Так что можно со мной обсуждение такой идеи не продолжать. Я же обращал Ваше внимание на то, что Вы не способны обнаружить у человека характеристики, которая не обнаруживалась бы мной у компьютера.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Давайте Вы не будете ставить условий. Я Вам уже показал Ваши слова, которые противоречать Вашим же словам, что Вы нигде не говорили, что Вы врач. Хотите извиниться?


Нет, не хочу. Просто постараюсь более не вмешиваться в самодостаточный ход Ваших мыслей.

----------

Pavel (30.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> это точно или приблизительно?
> 
> а как же тогда тактильная чувствительность или проприоцептивная?


Вы имеете ввиду восприятия-ощущения (санджня)? Так это уже стоит говорить о порядке взаимозависимости пяти совокупностей (скандх). При чём здесь ум? 
Или вы думаете, что  "ум" - это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там?

----------


## Майя П

> Вы имеете ввиду восприятия-ощущения (санджня)? Так это уже стоит говорить о порядке взаимозависимости пяти совокупностей (скандх). При чём здесь ум? 
> Или вы думаете, что  "ум" - это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там?


ум - это ум... 6 разновидностей по сутре и 8 по тантре

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ум - это ум... 6 разновидностей по сутре и 8 по тантре


Шесть типов чувственного сознания как раз и говорит о том, что нет никакого самосущего "ума". 
"Сознание именуется согласно условиям, посредством которых возникает: за счет глаза и видимых образов возникает сознание, и зовется оно зрительное сознание; за счет уха и звуков возникает сознание, и зовется оно слуховое сознание; за счет носа и запахов возникает сознание, и зовется оно обонятельное сознание; за счет языка и вкусов возникает сознание, и зовется оно вкусовое сознание; за счет тела и осязаемых предметов возникает сознание, и зовется оно осязательное сознание; за счет ума и объектов ума (мысли и представления) возникает сознание, и зовется оно умственное сознание". 

"Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего; 
Есть дела, но не найти делающего"

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел, чтобы Ваша благодарность в 664 имела хоть какой-нибудь смысл, прочтите пост 259 темы.

----------


## Майя П

> Шесть типов чувственного сознания как раз и говорит о том, что нет никакого самосущего "ума". 
> "Сознание именуется согласно условиям, посредством которых возникает: за счет глаза и видимых образов возникает сознание, и зовется оно зрительное сознание; за счет уха и звуков возникает сознание, и зовется оно слуховое сознание; за счет носа и запахов возникает сознание, и зовется оно обонятельное сознание; за счет языка и вкусов возникает сознание, и зовется оно вкусовое сознание; за счет тела и осязаемых предметов возникает сознание, и зовется оно осязательное сознание; за счет ума и объектов ума (мысли и представления) возникает сознание, и зовется оно умственное сознание". 
> 
> "Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего; 
> Есть дела, но не найти делающего"


все это конечно правильно.. но вы хотите удостоверится в моих или ваших знаниях? вы хотите признания?... МОЛОДЕЦ! :Kiss: 

(оно конечно правильно в смысле рассуждения, в отношении их самих есть ничто иное как вообще например между прочим, но а все-таки о них....что то похожее  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Cool: )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> все это конечно правильно.. но вы хотите удостоверится в моих или ваших знаниях? вы хотите признания?... МОЛОДЕЦ!



Дело не в признании и не в "проверке" чьих-то знаний. Я думаю БФ существует не для этого!  :Wink:  Лично для меня цель общения заключается в осмыслении полученных знаний и взаимообмене ими.  :Cool: 

"Одному человеку может быть
трудно поднять большой камень, 
но, соединив усилия, несколько 
человек сделают это без труда". 
(Падмасамбхава)

----------

Майя П (30.01.2011), Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Майя П

ааа, понятно :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> Отлично. Надеюсь, Вам с ним будет не одиноко.


это очень странная надежда, зачем вы ее питаете?

----------


## Pavel

:Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от *Dron*
> веры во что? и где здесь оптимизм?


То, что боль возникает обусловлено, совершенно никак не затрагивает веры в самобытие. Любой реалист, если он не идиот, прекрасно понимает обусловленность боли. 



> пример чего?


Пример того, что понимание обусловленности никак не влияет на веру в сомобытие. Александр прекрасно понимает, что боль возникла обусловлено - в результате удара молотком по пальцу, однако это, совершенно не мешает ему искать именно самосущую боль в пальце.



> я различаю отсутствие подземного жирафа и самосущее отсутствие такового. Вы говорите про второе, я -про первое.


Можете обосновать? Или: «Учение Ленина верно потому что оно верно»



> прежде чем вычислять степень мифичности, давайте определим, есть ли в Ламриме "Единая истина". Я говорю, что нет. Согласны?


Той о которой говорите вы нет. Согласен.
Та о которой говорю я есть _«Затем, когда при (сосредоточении) на этом дискурсивном отражении та же мысль течет непрерывно и в потоке непрерывного внимания испытываются оба, тогда (это) называется путем сочетания безмятежности и проникновения. Здесь безмятежность и проникновение – «чета», а их сопряженность -  это обладание (друг другом), т.е. взаимосвязь в (одном) процессе.»_



> не отказываюсь, так как не считаю, что данным словосочетанием скрытым образом утверждаю самосущность. "Сама" - просто местоимение.


Местоиме́ние — часть речи, употребляемая вместо имени существительного,,,,(Истина)
Имя существи́тельное (существительное) — знаменательная (самостоятельная) часть речи… в русском языке —  часть речи, обозначающая предмет и отвечающая на вопрос «кто?»/«что?». (Истина)
С «сама» понятно. Попробуйте объяснить, что в вашем вопросе «…сама из себя», означает «из себя»?



> я не знаю, как вы определяете эти понятия


Всякое существование и несуществование номинальны



> Как соотносится Единая Истина с абсолютной и относительной?


Как взаимообладание абсолютной и относительной истин друг другом.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Программа не изменяется, всегда работает один и тот же код. Изменяются данные, с которыми работает программа. Наполняется таблица отображений координат фазового пространства системы из области в область. При этом происходит генерация алфавита внутреннего языка - расщепление областей. Сначала мы имеем лишь один символ алфавита, который на следующем шаге расщепляется на два (отличие состояний 1 и 2), и так далее, от момента к моменту генерируется алфавит из отрезков диапазона чисел по каждому из параметров фазового пространства. Рекомендую почитать работы Кузнецова и Дмитриева по записи аттракторов на одномерных отображениях.


Я прочитал другие работы по теме, думаю, в целом понятно как это работает. Неважно, меняется код или нет.




> Момент сознания целиком выражается координатой в фазовом пространстве. Фантомной болью я называл именно иллюзию боли (например боль в органе которого нет, или воображение боли, когда в действительности для нее нет причин).


Ок, теперь понятно употребление термина фантом




> Восприятие боли, вызванное раздражением ноцицепторов я не называю иллюзией, хотя, несомненно, речь идет о полностью информационном процессе, в рамках которого есть материалистические обозначения и материалистические трактовки этого процесса.


Вы можете показать, как строится весь это процесс, показать обозначения и трактовки?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Процесс целиком информационный. Связанные между собой в концепции названия. Тем не менее, мы обнаруживаем разницу между видами информации. Мысль о боли - не сама боль. Воображение или воспоминание боли - не сама боль. Представление о пальце - не собственно палец. Просто разные уровни абстрактности.


Да, мысль о боли - не сама боль, мы об этом уже говорили.




> Есть палец - информация, есть представление о пальце - другая информация. Есть боль в пальце - информация, есть представление о боли в пальце - другая информация.


Смотрите - мне понятно, что боль в пальце есть информация - да, это сигналы нервных окончаний.
Мне понятно, что представление о боли в пальце - это другая информация.
Но мне непонятен процесс преобразования первой информации во вторую.
Этот процесс преобразования материален, да. Но если он материален, значит есть место, где идет преобразование, есть участники этого преобразования, есть механизмы этого преобразования. Вы можете показать их?

Мне, как обычному человеку - скажем, врачу - вы можете описать весь этот процесс? Я не понимаю как это все происходит. Я ясно вижу результаты этого процесса, но не понимаю как он происходит. Вы можете помочь мне увидеть его?

зы Вы не пропустили вопрос о Дарвине?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Александр прекрасно понимает, что боль возникла обусловлено - в результате удара молотком по пальцу, однако это, совершенно не мешает ему искать именно самосущую боль в пальце.


Пилигрим - я не ищу самосущую боль в пальце, я хотел бы понять механизм преобразования первичной информации (сигналы рецепторов) в целостное восприятие (чувство боли в пальце = реконструкция сигналов). Вы можете мне показать как это происходит?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пилигрим - я не ищу самосущую боль в пальце, я хотел бы понять механизм преобразования первичной информации (сигналы рецепторов) в целостное восприятие (чувство боли в пальце = реконструкция сигналов). Вы можете мне показать как это происходит?


Механизм в модели BTRa?

----------


## Айвар

Раняк Патрул Ринпоче



> Восприятие ума иллюзорно. Мы называем его «обманчивым восприятием», потому что сам ум заблуждается. Источником восприятия является заблуждение, и поэтому все восприятия сами по себе становятся заблуждением. 
> В результате демонического неведения естественным образом проявляется бардо рождения, жизни. Почему это происходит? 
> Существуют два вида сознания: «подготавливающее сознание» и «подготовленное сознание»; или, «подготавливающее сознание» и «результирующее сознание». Наше вчерашнее сознание – это сознание, которое подготавливает; наше сегодняшнее сознание – это сознание, которое подготовлено, потому что оно исходит из вчерашнего сознания. Например, наше сегодняшнее сознание – это сознание, которое подготавливает. Почему мы называем его «подготавливающим сознанием»? Потому что наше сегодняшнее сознание подготавливает как бы некие семена, из которых вырастет наше завтрашнее сознание. Это также можно назвать «сознанием-причиной» и «сознанием-следствием». Сознание-следствие зависит от сознания-причины. Если существует сознание-причина, то, несомненно, возникнет и сознание-следствие. Переход от сознания-причины к сознанию-следствию проявляется, как различные состояния бардо. Поэтому мы говорим, что причина и следствие взаимозависимы. Что такое «взаимозависимость»? Например, если нет причины – нет и результата.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.01.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Механизм в модели BTRa?


Нет, в человеке ) Как это происходит?

----------


## АлександрГТ

Есть много буддийских текстов, в которых так или иначе говорится о том, что Я - это иллюзия, на самом деле нет ничего, кроме сменяющих друг друга моментов сознания. Это все верно и ясно, но ведь это не отменяет факта существования иллюзии Я, боли в пальце и тп, верно? Вот мне и интересно, как реализуется эта иллюзия. А об этом я текстов не встречал.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет, в человеке ) Как это происходит?


«Когда есть это, есть то.
С возникновение этого, происходит возникновение того.
Когда этого нет, то нет и того.
С прекращением этого, наступает прекращение того».

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...-samuppada.htm
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Пилигрим

> Есть много буддийских текстов, в которых так или иначе говорится о том, что Я - это иллюзия, на самом деле нет ничего, кроме сменяющих друг друга моментов сознания. Это все верно и ясно, но ведь это не отменяет факта существования иллюзии Я, боли в пальце и тп, верно? Вот мне и интересно, как реализуется эта иллюзия. А об этом я текстов не встречал.


Нет иллюзии существующей в независимости от моментов. Есть моменты есть и иллюзия, есть иллюзия есть и моменты. И то и другое существуют взаимозависимо.  В конечном анализе, есть имя есть и основа для имени, нет основы для имени, нет и имени. Попытаетесь оторвать одно от другого рухнет и то и другое.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это все верно и ясно, но ведь это не отменяет факта существования иллюзии Я, боли в пальце и тп, верно? Вот мне и интересно, как реализуется эта иллюзия. А об этом я текстов не встречал.


Как это не встерчали? Про "пять совокупностей" (пять скандх) что-нибудь читали?  :Smilie:  Это даст вам ответ и на то, как возникает различение боли и на то, почему "Я" подобно иллюзи.

----------


## Айвар

> Есть много буддийских текстов, в которых так или иначе говорится о том, что Я - это иллюзия, на самом деле нет ничего, кроме сменяющих друг друга моментов сознания. Это все верно и ясно, но ведь это не отменяет факта существования иллюзии Я, боли в пальце и тп, верно? Вот мне и интересно, как реализуется эта иллюзия. А об этом я текстов не встречал.


Быть может вы просто не понимаете буддийской терминологии, потому что то, о чем вы спрашиваете затрагивает равностность всех явлений, но человек в силу присущего или вместерожденного неведения, склонен обосабливать одно явление от другого, так происходит "удвоение" природы, так сказать первоначальный "шок" рождения, а далее развивается невротическая личность ...




> Эти три составляющие можно охарактеризовать так: материнская яйцеклетка связана с элементом «ветра», или аспектом речи; отцовское семя связано с аспектом тела; а входящий ветер связан с аспектом ума, или сознанием. Это то, что мы называем памятью. Это память, которой мы обладаем. Это грубый аспект. Когда эти три аспекта сходятся вместе, мы получаем грубые тело, речь и ум. Но, как и почему мы получаем эти три аспекта? Это происходит потому, что нашему уму присуща способность получать эти три вещи. Сущность, природа этих трёх присуща нашему уму.


 Раняк ПР

----------


## АлександрГТ

Айвар, Сергей, Пилигрм - вы все фактически говорите одно:
\\\\Это происходит потому, что нашему уму присуща (эта) способность.\\\
И тексты говорят это же. И 5 скандх говорят это же и не более того.
Но я прошу показать, КАК это происходит - как рождается иллюзия. Не просто сказать о том, что это есть, а показать - как. Понимаете?

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ было бы что показать. Не рождается никакой иллюзии. То есть вот вообще нет никакого "как". Что происходит, когда Вы слышите речь на незнакомом языке? Что происходит, когда вы всматриваетесь в чистый белый лист бумаги?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, мысль о боли - не сама боль, мы об этом уже говорили.
> 
> 
> Смотрите - мне понятно, что боль в пальце есть информация - да, это сигналы нервных окончаний.
> Мне понятно, что представление о боли в пальце - это другая информация.
> Но мне непонятен процесс преобразования первой информации во вторую.
> Этот процесс преобразования материален, да. Но если он материален, значит есть место, где идет преобразование, есть участники этого преобразования, есть механизмы этого преобразования. Вы можете показать их?
> 
> Мне, как обычному человеку - скажем, врачу - вы можете описать весь этот процесс? Я не понимаю как это все происходит. Я ясно вижу результаты этого процесса, но не понимаю как он происходит. Вы можете помочь мне увидеть его?
> ...


Нет, боль в пальце - это не сигналы нервных окончаний. Боль в пальце - это боль в пальце. Сигналы нервных окончаний - это сигналы нервных окончаний. Разные представления. 

Пока Вы думаете о нервах и мозге - Вы смотрите не в ту сторону. Боль - это умственное представление. Привязанность к которому очень сильна, однако может быть преодолена. 

Вот представьте себе запрос к базе данных. Вы пишете что-то вроде "выбрать имя, возраст из друзья где возраст>30"

Вы можете расписать весь алгоритм обращения к дискам, работы индексов, но значимым является то, что в базе данных есть таблица "друзья" содержащая столбцы "имя" и "возраст" и есть система управления базой данных, которая умеет обрабатывать запросы к этой таблице. Сама по себе система управления базами данных ничего не содержит. Она не порождает никаких данных, кроме служебных (индексов и т.п.)

Так же работает ум. Нет никакого материального процесса, связанного с одними явлениями и несвязанного с какими-то другими. Материальный процесс один и тот же. Поэтому все моменты сознания состоят из иллюзии. И поэтому нет никакого особенного "как". 

Вы так и не смогли объяснить, почему же Вы здесь видите что-то такое, непостижимое  :Smilie:  Больше никто не смог здесь сказать: ах, да, действительно. Так на что же Вам отвечать, если Вы не можете привести пример рассуждений, который был бы понятен, не содержал бы ошибок, и приводил, действительно, к недоумению.

Если Вы приведете такой пример, то либо действительно сможете указать на возникающее недоумение, либо Вам укажут на ошибки, по причине которых Ваше недоумение ложно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы же говорили о гетерогенной среде, в которой инструментом являются и люди. Разве цепляния, например тематического на БФ, не достаточно? Да и с инициативой как-то все нормально. Вот смотрите, если рассмотреть уже обсуждавшийся ранее, компьютерный навигатор, то он по своей инициативе меняет изображение на экране и цепляется к карте (к дороге) размещая на ней виртуальный автомобиль точно на дороге в соответствии с им же выбранным маршрутом, не взирая на все отклонения в измерениях, которые не совпадают с картой. Грубо говоря, он самостоятельно производит округления в ту или иную сторону в зависимости от приоритетов. Например, если ему задать приоритет короткости пути, то он выберет один маршрут и одни округления в измерениях, если задать приоритет асфальтированности дорог, то выберет иной маршрут, если выбрать приоритет скорости, то иной. По своей же инициативе он изменяет маршрут, если обнаруживает, что автомобиль не последовал ранее выбранным указаниям. Здесь участи человека лишь в том, что ена старте он сообщает о своих желаниях, но реализация этих желаний в форме оптимизированного маршрута полностью на совести прибора. О какой же иной инициативе или привязанности идет речь?


Недостаточно вообще всего существующего в современной информатике и компьютеров. Просто потому, что самое простое живое существо хочет жить и борется за комфортные условия своего существования. Навигатору все равно, включите ли Вы его или выключите. Ему все равно, последуете ли Вы его указаниям или нет. Он не получает от Вас никакого значимого для его работоспособности поощрения или наказания. Он не уговаривает Вас поехать куда-либо, потому что сам хочет там побывать. 

Неправильно просто говорить, что все уже и так есть ум. Вы не станете общаться с камнем, как с ребенком, в надежде на то, что сможете его чему-то научить. Зато Вы легко сможете дрессировать котенка или птенца, потому что понимаете, что он адаптируется, он понимает разницу между одобрением и наказанием, и у него есть привязанности, влияя на которые Вы можете добиваться от него желаемого поведения. 

Вы можете утверждать иное, но я с Вами не соглашусь. Искусственный интеллект все еще не создан, это дело будущего. Но я так же не соглашаюсь и с теми, кто считает, что это вовсе невозможно  :Smilie:  И здесь нет симметрии. Даже если я не могу доказать своей позиции аргументами, я могу продолжать свои исследования. Докажет ли кто-то мне свою позицию - для меня не очень важно. Может быть. А может быть и нет. Я пока не услышал аргументов, которые бы счет достойными хотя бы малейшего внимания. В основном все, что я слышал, это только вера, в те или иные представления о мозге, уме, сознании и т.п.

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ. Я не думаю, что теория Дарвина имеет хоть какое-нибудь отношение к уму, сознанию или даже возникновению жизни. Точно так же, я агностически отношусь к разнообразным взглядам и верованиям о боге, душе, особой материальной или нематериальной сущности ума и сознания. Допускаю, что любые из таких взглядов могут быть верны, и допускаю, что могут быть неверны. Мне они в значительной степени просто не интересны.

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ. Я Вам уже несколько раз обрисовал процесс, как возникают вообще все феномены ума. Цель (это синоним неудовлетворенности ситуацией) - действие - внимание к ожидаемым результатам действия - оценка обнаруженных результатов - новая цель.

Чем Вас не устраивает такой процесс преобразования одной информации в другую?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Айвар, Сергей, Пилигрм - вы все фактически говорите одно:
> \\\\Это происходит потому, что нашему уму присуща (эта) способность.\\\
> И тексты говорят это же. И 5 скандх говорят это же и не более того.
> Но я прошу показать, КАК это происходит - как рождается иллюзия. Не просто сказать о том, что это есть, а показать - как. Понимаете?


Александр, в буддизме говорится, что всё подобно иллюзии, а не то, что всё сущее- это просто иллюзия. Почему это так? Потому что согласно буддизму всё существует только будучи взаимозависимым, не имеет постоянства (анитья) и подчинено закону причины и следствия. Не ведая этого, простые существа полны жажды (танха) и вовлечены в круговорот рождения и смерти (возникновения и разрушения), которое происходит каждое мгновение.
И если бы вы действительно поинтересовались тем, что такое 5 скандх, каков их порядок и как эта совокупность образует ощущение самобытности "Я", то вы бы не задавались вопросом- "как рождается иллюзия"!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Просто потому, что самое простое живое существо хочет жить и борется за комфортные условия своего существования.


Верно. В живом существе обнаруживается устремленность к самосохранению в качестве живой формы. Однако, причем здесь сознание? Вы же отлично знаете. что буддисты вынуждены растения исключать из числа живых существ лишь на том основании, что сознания в них не обнаруживают. А ведь все могло бы быть гораздо проще (яснее), если бы не отождествлять сознание и живое. Если бы изначально стоял вопрос о конструировании живого, а не конструировании сознания, то я бы не стал искать разъяснений и проводить аналогии с уже существующими информационными системами или приборами, решающими оптимизационные задачи. Я знаю различие между живым и не живым. потому вопрос для меня не стоит. Но для меня это различие не в части наличия или отсутствия сознания. поэтому живое дерево от мертвого я отличаю.




> Навигатору все равно, включите ли Вы его или выключите. Ему все равно, последуете ли Вы его указаниям или нет. Он не получает от Вас никакого значимого для его работоспособности поощрения или наказания. Он не уговаривает Вас поехать куда-либо, потому что сам хочет там побывать.


Вы очевидно не пользовались навигатором. Ему не все равно (он по-разному реагирует), включаю его я или произошло отключение питания. Ему не все равно, следую ли я его указаниям или нет (он демонстрирует различную реакцию на мое поведение относительно его рекомендаций). Да, навигатором ни одно из моих действий не интерпретируется как поощрение или наказание - это хорошо. Если же конструировать самообучающийся ИИ. то система различения поощрения и наказания становится ключевой и относительно не сложно реализуемой. И конечно же навигатор уговаривает (настаивает). чтобы я следовал его рекомендациям по маршруту, но действительно не по причине, что хочет сам куда-то поехать. И это хорошо. т.к. кому нужен навигатор, который сам хочет ехать и придерживается своих желаний. Навигатор - это хорошо воспитанный проводник, штурман. 

Все отличия, Вами названные, свели меня к мысли, что Вы не явно указываете на отличие искусственного ИИ и естественного сознания в наличии и отсутствии процессов, которые можно интерпретировать как чувства. А есть нужда в "чувствующих" механизмах? Покажите, на каком уровне есть потребность организации информационного процесса, который мог бы нами интерпретироваться как чувствование, тогда я поищу, нет ли уже в каких-то сферах прибора, у которого данный механизм реализован.

Пока Вам не удалось показать, чем некий живой умственный механизм отличен от не живого умственного механизма. Аргументация в виде "сильный интеллект" или "слабый интеллект" носит слишком размытый характер. По мне так интеллект навигатора сильнее интеллекта клопа. Хотелось бы некого общего представления о "единицах измерения" такой силы интеллекта. чтобы производить не столь субъективное сравнение (перейти к общей системе координат).




> Неправильно просто говорить, что все уже и так есть ум. Вы не станете общаться с камнем, как с ребенком, в надежде на то, что сможете его чему-то научить.


А зачем сразу в крайности бросаться. Я прекрасно общаюсь с навигатором или мобильным коммуникатором, чтобы научить эти приборы выполнять нужные для меня задачи.




> Зато Вы легко сможете дрессировать котенка или птенца, потому что понимаете, что он адаптируется, он понимает разницу между одобрением и наказанием, и у него есть привязанности, влияя на которые Вы можете добиваться от него желаемого поведения.


Думаю, что здесь произошла подмена понятий. Котенка или птенца я берусь учить не по той причине, что им свойственно распознавание наказания и поощрения, а по той, что хочу от них нужного мне поведения (способностей). А вот метод дрессировки будет соответствовать моему пониманию способов обмена информацией, а именно пониманию того, что котенок и птенец получают информацию от меня путем восприятия моих действий как поощрения или наказания. Точно так же буду действовать и по отношению к любому умному прибору - передавать ему в обращение мою информацию о правильной реакции на входящие данные, но методами, соответствующими моему пониманию о путях обмена информацией между прибором и мной. Здесь я не стану искать восприятия поощрения и наказания, если прибор не сконструирован соответствующим образом.




> Вы можете утверждать иное, но я с Вами не соглашусь.


Я ничего не утверждаю, а лишь пытаюсь разобраться, в чем Вы видите различие между искусственным и естественным интеллектами. Есть ощущение какого-то чувственного различения, так как на уровне конструктивного мышления Вы не показываете конкретной разницы между одним и другим.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет, Павел, Вы не пытаетесь разобраться, Вы сразу гнете свою линию, не отступая от нее ни на шаг. Я уже описал, что меня как минимум интересует цикл автообучения системы "цель - действие - внимание - оценка - новая цель". Теоретически, Вы сможете подогнать под такое описание то, что не подойдет под мои цели проектирования ИИ. И тут как раз все просто. Моя задача построить гибкую и самообучающуюся систему, подобную котенку или ребенку, а не компилятору с языка программирования или конфигуратору опций и приложений какого-либо исполнительного устройства.

На уровне конструктивного мышления может потребоваться трактат на несколько десятков тысяч страниц. До такого трактата еще много-много исследований. Пока я не смогу его Вам предъявить (и не собираюсь, меня интересует действующая модель, а не математически строгое доказательство ее реализуемости). 

Вам просто должна быть понятна метафора естественной самообучаемости, в отличие от пассивной готовности действовать по измененному алгоритму, не определив заранее цели этого алгоритма и ресурсов, необходимых для его выполнения. Тут Вы можете прочитать в обратную сторону тезис, если пожелаете. Но помните, это не исчерпывающее (достаточное) отличие, а лишь необходимое.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, Павел, Вы не пытаетесь разобраться, Вы сразу гнете свою линию, не отступая от нее ни на шаг.


Да нет у меня никакой линии. Я попытался разобраться с вопросом, каково же Ваше видение отличия живого сознания от мертвого. Не обнаружил такого видения. Пока все.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Нет, боль в пальце - это не сигналы нервных окончаний. Боль в пальце - это боль в пальце. Сигналы нервных окончаний - это сигналы нервных окончаний. Разные представления.


Алексей, давайте попробуем не торопиться с отрицанием.
Естественно, что говоря "боль в пальце" и восприятие боли в пальце" я имел ввиду в первом случае сигналы нервных окончаний, а во втором умственное представление этих сигналов.




> Пока Вы думаете о нервах и мозге - Вы смотрите не в ту сторону. Боль - это умственное представление. Привязанность к которому очень сильна, однако может быть преодолена.


Я думаю, что и нервы и мозг - существуют и не являются плодом нашего воображения. Да, наше умственное представление о них может быть одно (разделение, двойственность), а действительность совсем другая - но это не отменяет самого факта существования нервов и мозга.
Вы думаете иначе?




> Так же работает ум. Нет никакого материального процесса, связанного с одними явлениями и несвязанного с какими-то другими. Материальный процесс один и тот же. Поэтому все моменты сознания состоят из иллюзии. И поэтому нет никакого особенного "как".


Я не говорю о чем-то особенном, чуде и т.п. Но все объяснения. как я понимаю. останавливаются так или иначе на вашем "в этом нет ничего особенного" и не идут дальше. Что стоит дальше за этим "в этом нет ничего особенного"?




> Поэтому все моменты сознания состоят из иллюзии.


Скажите, принадлежат ли электрические сигналы, несущие информацию к мозгу о повреждении в пальце к моменту сознания? Если да, то покажите их место в этом моменте сознания.




> Вы так и не смогли объяснить, почему же Вы здесь видите что-то такое, непостижимое  Больше никто не смог здесь сказать: ах, да, действительно. Так на что же Вам отвечать, если Вы не можете привести пример рассуждений, который был бы понятен, не содержал бы ошибок, и приводил, действительно, к недоумению. Если Вы приведете такой пример, то либо действительно сможете указать на возникающее недоумение, либо Вам укажут на ошибки, по причине которых Ваше недоумение ложно.


ОК. Давайте попробуем с другой стороны - попробуем обратиться к текстам. Итак (повторюсь), мне непонятно, *каким образом реализуется преобразование электрических сигналов от рецепторов в целостное чувственное восприятие.*
Примеры - чувство боли в пальце, зрение, слух и все другие чувственные ощущения, включая мысленные.
Покажите мне где в текстах я могу прочитать об этом, либо увидеть свои ошибки.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> АлександрГТ было бы что показать. Не рождается никакой иллюзии. То есть вот вообще нет никакого "как". Что происходит, когда Вы слышите речь на незнакомом языке? Что происходит, когда вы всматриваетесь в чистый белый лист бумаги?


Алексей - я, как обычный человек, непосредственно наблюдаю этот факт и пока не вижу никаких оснований объявить его несуществующим. Объясниения ему могут быть самыми разными, но надеюсь, Вы не будете отрицать факта преобразования сигналов - в восприятие?

Речь на незнакомом языке я слышу как набор звуков. Звуков, которые приходят с определенного расстояния и с определенной стороны, которые имеют свой тон и силу. Эти расстояние, направление, тон, сила и тп - все это есть реконструкция электрических импульсов в целостное чувственное восприятие. Неважно, знаю я язык или нет - реконструкция налицо.
Любое мое восприятие, даже лишенное абсолютно понимания смысла - есть реконструкция сигналов - в восприятие. Неужели я так непонятно об этом говорю?

Задумался...Скажите Алексей, Вы вообще понимаете, что с точки зрения обычного человека, который обратил внимание на свои собственные ощущения, факт реконструкции электрических сигналов в чувственное восприятие так же очевиден, как все, что он видит вокруг? Или мы расходимся уже на этом этапе разговора?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> АлександрГТ. Я не думаю, что теория Дарвина имеет хоть какое-нибудь отношение к уму, сознанию или даже возникновению жизни.Мне они в значительной степени просто не интересны.


Да, ок.

----------


## Айвар

> Но я прошу показать, КАК это происходит - как рождается иллюзия. Не просто сказать о том, что это есть, а показать - как. Понимаете?


Для этого надо быть иллюзионистом. Для тех кто в зале, это всего лишь мастерство обмана или что-то подобное. 
Именно уму присущ обман. Что же тут не понять? Есть ум есть обман. 
Просто станьте иллюзионистом и поймите деятельность ума, тогда и на вопрос Как вы сможете найти ответ. Иллюзионист тратит много времени практикуясь в своих навыках. Деятельность ума это тоже развитие навыков и самые поразительные его навыки это любовь и сострадание ...
Как обманщик должен отказаться от обмана? - Разве у вас не мелькает догадка о том, что ваши представления об уме не совсем правильные.
Для того, чтобы они стали правильными и существует Путь, Дао или Дхарма, но сохранится ли при этом ваш обычный заблуждающийся ум, который лишен милосердия и пр., сомневаюсь
Ум это драгоценное сострадание или бодхичитта.

Но так как вы стоите на позиции ученого и требуете Как, то я могу сказать, что любая временная теория может быть для вас удовлетворительной, непонятно только, почему вы хотите непременно получить ответ от буддистов? - Это и есть ответ на ваш вопрос - Как вы заблуждаетесь или Как вы прибываете в иллюзии. Восприятие  это навык, это понятно? Если нет присущей природы, то навык не может развиться, это понятно?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Для этого надо быть иллюзионистом. Просто станьте иллюзионистом и поймите деятельность ума, тогда и на вопрос Как вы сможете найти ответ.


Айвар - Вы стали "иллюзионистом"? Вы поняли как он это проделывает?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Смотрите - мне понятно, что боль в пальце есть информация - да, это сигналы нервных окончаний.
> Мне понятно, что представление о боли в пальце - это другая информация.
> Но мне непонятен процесс преобразования первой информации во вторую.


Совокупность этих "информаций"  как раз и есть, то что называется скандхами. Они возникают обусловлено и непостоянны. При соприкосновении тела с осязаемым объектом, например с иголкой, возникает "осязательное сознание". Сознание- это последствие или отклик, основанием которого служит одна из шести способностей (глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум), а объектом служит одно из шести соответствующих внешних явлений (видимый образ, звук, запах, вкус, осязаемые вещи и объекты ума, т.е. мысль или представления). Термин "осязательное сознание" - это философское выражение, обозначающее то же представление, что и обычное слово "осязание". Но следует ясно понимать, что сознание не распознает объект, это лишь своего рода осознавание  присутствия объекта. Это уже третья скандха - совокупность Восприятий (санджня) участвует в распознании иголки как острого предмета.  Именно восприятия отвечают за распознавание объектов, будь то телесные или умственные.  А за ощущение боли отвечает вторая скандха - это Совокупность Ощущений (Ведана). Сюда включены все наши ощущения, приятные, неприятные или нейтральные, переживаемые через соприкосновение телесных органов и ума с внешним миром. Они бывают шести видов: ощущения, переживаемые при соприкосновении глаза с видимым образом, уха со звуком, носа с запахом, языка со вкусом, тела с осязаемыми предметами, и ума  с объектами ума, мыслями или представлениями.
Не следует думать, что 5 совокупностей, составляющих личность, существуют как отдельные элементы. Все они являются взаимообусловленными. Все они непостоянны, все они непрерывно изменяются. "Все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха". В них нет никакой неизменной сущности. За ними не стоит ничего, что может быть названо постоянной Самостью (Атман), личностью, или чего-то, что действительно может быть названо "Я", которое воспринимает и распознаёт например БОЛЬ. Но эта совокупность телесных и умственных сил как раз и есть то, что ошибочно принимается за отдельное, самосущее "Я". Всякий согласится, что ни вещество, ни ощущение, ни восприятие, ни какая-то деятельность ума, ни сознание, не могут быть действительно названы "Я". Но когда эти пять телесных и умственных совокупностей, которые взаимозависимы, действуют вместе как телесно-духовное устройство, у нас появляется представление о "Я". Но это лишь ложное представление, умственное образование. Таким образом, нельзя сказать что ничего на самом деле нет и всё лишь иллюзия. Всё возникает обусловлено и нет ничего, что существовало бы само по себе. Но когда вследствии неведения нам что-то кажется  самобытным, постоянным или существующим независимо, то это подобно иллюзии. 





> Этот процесс преобразования материален, да. Но если он материален, значит есть место, где идет преобразование, есть участники этого преобразования, есть механизмы этого преобразования. Вы можете показать их?


Исходя из написанного выше, сознание не рассматривается в буддизме отдельно от материи. Все феномены рассматриваютя как обусловленно возникающие, зависящие друг от друга. Таким образом, сигналы рецепотров и сознание- это не отдельные самосущие элементы, а совокупности одного взаимозависимого процесса. Где одно, обуславливает возникновение другого.  
Если бы некий человек, сказал: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует". 

"Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего; 
Есть дела, но не найти делающего".

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Совокупность этих "информаций"  как раз и есть, то что называется скандхами. Они возникают обусловлено и непостоянны. При соприкосновении тела с осязаемым объектом, например с иголкой, возникает "осязательное сознание".


Да, это так.




> Сознание - это последствие или отклик, основанием которого служит одна из шести способностей (глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум), а объектом служит одно из шести соответствующих внешних явлений (видимый образ, звук, запах, вкус, осязаемые вещи и объекты ума, т.е. мысль или представления).


Да, и это так.
И дальше Вы все верно описываете по текстам.
Но разве все эти описания дают ответ на вопрос - как все это происходит? как рождаются наши ощущения? Я не говорю о самосущности ощущений, самосущностью ощущения не обладают и вы абсолютно верно цитируете тексты в этой части. Но разве в текстах есть хоть что-то кроме внешнего описания?
Вы пишите:
\\\\\\Таким образом, сигналы рецепотров и сознание- это не отдельные самосущие элементы, а совокупности одного взаимозависимого процесса. Где одно, обуславливает возникновение другого.  \\\\\\\
Разве эти слова объясняют хоть что нибудь? Нет, они просто описывают внешнее, никак не затрагивая внутренние процессы. Про самосущность ясно, но как одно обуславливает возникновение другого? Что есть совокупность, в чем она выражена? и тд - на эти вопросы Ваши цитаты ответа не содержат, понимаете?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> \\\\\\Таким образом, сигналы рецепотров и сознание- это не отдельные самосущие элементы, а совокупности одного взаимозависимого процесса. Где одно, обуславливает возникновение другого.  \\\\\\\
> Разве эти слова объясняют хоть что нибудь? Нет, они просто описывают внешнее, никак не затрагивая внутренние процессы. Про самосущность ясно, но как одно обуславливает возникновение другого? Что есть совокупность, в чем она выражена? и тд - на эти вопросы Ваши цитаты ответа не содержат, понимаете?


А что такое внутренние процессы? Почему возникновение одного из шести чувственных сознаний вы назваете внешним процессом? Вы говорите, что про самосущность вам понятно, и тут же задаётесь вопросом - "как одно обуславливает возникновение другого?"  :Smilie:  Например зрительное сознание, возникающее за счет глаза и видимых образов, возникает во вратах органа чувств (т.е. в глазу), лишь при условии глаза, видимых образов, света и внимания, но прекращается там и тогда, когда их (условий) более нет, поскольку условия изменились, но (сознание) не переходит на ухо и т.п., и не становится слуховым сознанием и так далее..." Если нет глаза, то зрительное  сознание не возникает, если нет видимого образа, то зрительное сознание также не возникает, но когда происходит соприкосновение этих двух, возникает зрительное сознание. Таковы все остальные виды сознания.  
«В видении есть только видение. Нет видящего, нет и видимого. В слушании есть только слушание. Нет слушающего, нет и слышимого (Бахия Сутта, Удана 1.10).
Будда объяснял, что сознание зависит от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, и что оно не может существовать независимо от них.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Сергей, Вы опять описываете внешние проявления.




> А что такое внутренние процессы? Почему возникновение одного из шести чувственных сознаний вы назваете внешним процессом?


Потому что Вы ни о чем, кроме самого факта возникновения не говорите. Как возникает момент чувственного сознания? Каков механизм возникновения? Я могу задать много вопросов и ни на один не получу ответа - вот почему Ваши слова говорят только о внешнем - факте возникновения и более ни о чем.




> Вы говорите, что про самосущность вам понятно, и тут же задаётесь вопросом - "как одно обуславливает возникновение другого?"


Да, и одно совсем не исключает другого, потому что Вы до сих пор тоже не можете сказать мне как сигналы обуславливают восприятие, каков механизм этого преобразования.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Алексей - я, как обычный человек, непосредственно наблюдаю этот факт и пока не вижу никаких оснований объявить его несуществующим. Объясниения ему могут быть самыми разными, но надеюсь, Вы не будете отрицать факта преобразования сигналов - в восприятие?
> 
> Речь на незнакомом языке я слышу как набор звуков. Звуков, которые приходят с определенного расстояния и с определенной стороны, которые имеют свой тон и силу. Эти расстояние, направление, тон, сила и тп - все это есть реконструкция электрических импульсов в целостное чувственное восприятие. Неважно, знаю я язык или нет - реконструкция налицо.
> Любое мое восприятие, даже лишенное абсолютно понимания смысла - есть реконструкция сигналов - в восприятие. Неужели я так непонятно об этом говорю?
> 
> Задумался...Скажите Алексей, Вы вообще понимаете, что с точки зрения обычного человека, который обратил внимание на свои собственные ощущения, факт реконструкции электрических сигналов в чувственное восприятие так же очевиден, как все, что он видит вокруг? Или мы расходимся уже на этом этапе разговора?


Обратите внимание, вы вновь начинаете искать самосущую реконструкцию. Прежде чем понять, как работает реконструкция, о которой вы говорите, вы для начала найдите эту самую реконструкцию, существующую независимо от восприятия. Реконструкция не является восприятием так? Из этого следует естественный вывод: реконструкция сама по себе, восприятие само по себе. Так? Так вот: эта естественная видимость реконструкции и восприятия, существующих,  как сами по себе, и есть та самая иллюзия, которую вы искали в предыдущих постах. Возникает она из нашей, существующей с безначальных времен привычки видеть все именно так. Привычка существует столь давно, что стала для нас естественной

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, Вы опять описываете внешние проявления.
> 
> 
> Потому что Вы ни о чем, кроме самого факта возникновения не говорите. Как возникает момент чувственного сознания? Каков механизм возникновения? Я могу задать много вопросов и ни на один не получу ответа - вот почему Ваши слова говорят только о внешнем - факте возникновения и более ни о чем.
> 
> 
>  Вы до сих пор тоже не можете сказать мне как сигналы обуславливают восприятие, каков механизм этого преобразования.


 Сигналы не обуславливают восприятие, сигналы- это и есть возникновение восприятия, которое обуславливается  контактом органа чувств с внешним объектом. Далее идёт возникновение распознавания воспринимаемого объекта (третья совокупность, санджня) и т.д. Таким образом, кроме потока обусловленных дхарм (возникновения и исчезновения), никакого механизма преобразования, который вы пытаетесь себе представить, не существует, как не существует  никакой сущности, отдельной от пяти совокупностей,  которая воспринимала бы сигналы рецепторов.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Обратите внимание, вы вновь начинаете искать самосущую реконструкцию. Прежде чем понять, как работает реконструкция, о которой вы говорите, вы для начала найдите эту самую реконструкцию, существующую независимо от восприятия.


Сама реконструкцию для меня (и любого другого человека) ясно видна.
Зависима она от восприятия или нет - это уже вопрос о сути этой реконструкции, я не знаю этого.




> Реконструкция не является восприятием так? Из этого следует естественный вывод: реконструкция сама по себе, восприятие само по себе. Так? Так вот: эта естественная видимость реконструкции и восприятия, существующих,  как сами по себе, и есть та самая иллюзия, которую вы искали в предыдущих постах.


Нет, не так ) Это Вы сами с собой о чем -то поговорили )
Я не знаю ничего о реконструкции и ее отношении к восприятию. Я просто вижу, что она есть, более мне ничего о ней неизвестно.
Но Ваш вывод о том, что реконструкция сама по себе а восприятие само по себе мне кажется неверным, потому что восприятие есть результат работы реконструкции, как же они могут быть сами по себе?
Иллюзия заключается не в самосущности и отдельности реконструкции и восприятия, как Вы пишите, а само восприятие есть иллюзия, восприятие есть реконструкция.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Сигналы не обуславливают восприятие, сигналы- это и есть возникновение восприятия, которое обуславливается  контактом органа чувств с внешним объектом.


Сергей, контакт сенсоров человека с объектом порождает электрические сигналы. Чувственное восприятие - это не сами сигналы, а результат их преобразования (кем чем как - неизвестно) в чувства. Восприятие и сигналы никак не могут быть одним. Вы правы в том, что восприятие начинается с сигналов - но вы не можете воспринимать сами сигналы, вы можете воспринимать только их реконструкцию. Независимо от того, обладаете ли вы обычным двойственным восприятием, или недвойственным - вы всегда "видите" только реконструкцию.




> Далее идёт возникновение распознавания воспринимаемого объекта (третья совокупность, санджня) и т.д.


Не так. Электрические сигналы - первичны, далее идет преобразование их в первичный образ (мы его еще не воспринимаем, это работа подсознания), достройка этого первичного образа для целей распознавания в целостный образ, и уже этот образ выводится в наше восприятие.
Это еще ведана, не самджня. 




> Таким образом, кроме потока обусловленных дхарм (возникновения и исчезновения), никакого механизма преобразования, который вы пытаетесь себе представить, не существует, как не существует  никакой сущности, отдельной от пяти совокупностей,  которая воспринимала бы сигналы рецепторов.


Опять Вы про сущности... Да нет никаких сущностей, есть только поток дхарм, но как формируется этот поток и что из себя каждый момент дхармы представляет?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сама реконструкцию для меня (и любого другого человека) ясно видна.
> Зависима она от восприятия или нет - это уже вопрос о сути этой реконструкции, я не знаю этого.
> 
> 
> Нет, не так ) Это Вы сами с собой о чем -то поговорили )
> Я не знаю ничего о реконструкции и ее отношении к восприятию. Я просто вижу, что она есть, более мне ничего о ней неизвестно.
> Но Ваш вывод о том, что реконструкция сама по себе а восприятие само по себе мне кажется неверным, потому что восприятие есть результат работы реконструкции, как же они могут быть сами по себе?
> Иллюзия заключается не в самосущности и отдельности реконструкции и восприятия, как Вы пишите, а само восприятие есть иллюзия, восприятие есть реконструкция.


Поробуем разобраться. 



> Иллюзия заключается не в самосущности и отдельности реконструкции и восприятия, как Вы пишите, а само восприятие есть иллюзия, восприятие есть реконструкция


Восприятие=иллюзия. Восприятие=реконструкция. Вывод: Реконструкция=иллюзия.
Теперь вопрос иллюзия это то чего нет?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Поробуем разобраться. 
> 
> Восприятие=иллюзия. Восприятие=реконструкция. Вывод: Реконструкция=иллюзия.
> Теперь вопрос иллюзия это то чего нет?


Воспринятое  - это результат реконструкции сигналов рецепторов в нечто, доступное восприятию.
Реконструкция - процесс преобразования сигналов рецепторов в нечто, доступное восприятию.
Восприятие - процесс осознавания результата реконструкции.
Результат реконструкции - иллюзия восприятия. Чувство боли в пальце - иллюзия, там в пальце просто некому чувствовать боль. Зрение, слух и тп, все что мы воспринимаем - все это есть результат реконструкции = иллюзия восприятия.

Иллюзия в том, что мы думаем, что воспринимаем действительность, а на самом деле мы воспринимаем реконструкцию действительности.
Мы слышим гром и видим молнию- они где-то справа, грохочет ярко, блещет сильно и т.п. На деле, если исключить процесс реконструкции мы имеем просто поток электрических сигналов от наших органов чувств. В них нет ни дальности ни направления ни силы грохота - все эти параметры есть результат только реконструкции и воссоздания мозгом целостного образа окружающей реальности из импульсов - так, как он себе это представляет.

----------


## Майя П

> мы имеем просто поток электрических сигналов от наших органов чувств. В них нет ни дальности ни направления ни силы грохота - все эти параметры есть результат только реконструкции и воссоздания мозгом целостного образа окружающей реальности из импульсов - так, как он себе это представляет.


имхотулечки.... это химические импульсы, если вы имеете в виду человека и высших приматов... химические импульсы более разнообразные и более специфические.... :Smilie:

----------


## АлександрГТ

Да, правильнее сказать - электрохимические процессы.
Кстати, слышал, но никогда не проверял - вроде бы если посчитать скорость высших элхимреакций, то получается нестыковка реальной скорости восприятие - действие человека в жизни с теоретической, то есть мы по теории не должны успевать ни на что реагировать, а успеваем. Не скажете что там в действительности?

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, смотрите, Вы говорите об сигналах в нейронах (тогда уж стоит говорить прежде всего о рецепторах и синаптических связах в дендритах и аксонах). Вы просто знаете о них, поскольку можете исследовать их визуально (с помощью приборов, но исключительно органами зрения). Далее, Вы можете обнаружить зависимость, раздражая рецепторы или блокируя синаптические связи, и обнаруживая изменения в ощущениях, которые формирует ум.

Но Вы не имеете прямого представления о нервных связях и рецептора. Когда они возбуждаются Вы имеете характерные, специфические, конкретные пространственные ощущения тела.

Поэтому еще раз, все представления формируются в пространстве ума. 

Еще один простой пример. В машине есть приборы показывающие скорость, уровень топлива, обороты двигателя. При этом просто отклоняются стрелки. Вы не имеете прямого контакта с двигателем, с топливным баком, Вы просто видите стрелки. И связываете их положение со скоростью, оборотами, уровнем топлива. 

Точно так же работает ум в случае получения множества разнообразных нервных сигналов. Сами нервные сигналы только источник представления. Воспринимается момент сознания, соответствующий этим представления. Любая форма внимания - это возникший момент сознания.

Если Ваше тело настроено определенным образом, возникновение нервных сигналов формирует внимание в определенных моментах сознания. Если тело настроено иначе, те же нервные сигналы могут быть проигнорированы, отброшены, и соответствующие моменты сознания не будут сформированы. 

Так же как стрелка поворачивается под действием электрического тока (или механического момента вращения передающего тросика), так же и моменты сознания возникают в уме под действием широкой ситуации рецепторной, нервной и нейронной возбудимости и заторможенности. 

Тем не менее, стоит понимать, что для потока моментов сознания это тело - лишь маленький фрагмент реальности. Это реальность, но далеко не вся. Привязанность к телу создает лишь небольшой спектр возможных моментов сознания. Именно поэтому не следует говорить о какой-то самостоятельной от моментов сознания реальности. Вся эта реальность целиком состоит из умственных представлений о том, что есть что. Есть ли за пределами умственных представлений хоть какая-нибудь реальность или ее нет в рамках сложившихся в этой жизни умственных представлений ответить нельзя  никаким образом.

Лишь посетив моменты сознаний всех лок, всех сфер существования можно убедиться, что эта самая материальная реальность целиком сконструирована, как еще много разных других, непостижимых умом, привязанным к телу. Опыт пребывания в дхьянах очень ослабляет привязанность к телу и позволяет выйти за пределы этой одной жизни. 

Поэтому я и говорю: пока Вы смотрите на мозг, нервы, рецепторы и органические ткани, обеспечивающие их работу - Вы не смотрите в ум. И поэтому не можете соединить возникшее представление с условиями для этого представления, которые не ограничиваются только телесными чувствами.

----------


## Майя П

> Да, правильнее сказать - электрохимические процессы.
> Кстати, слышал, но никогда не проверял - вроде бы если посчитать скорость высших элхимреакций, то получается нестыковка реальной скорости восприятие - действие человека в жизни с теоретической, то есть мы по теории не должны успевать ни на что реагировать, а успеваем. Не скажете что там в действительности?



как помнится там действует принцип "воронки" - воспринимается более мощный сигнал, все мелкие сигналы на уровне ретикулярной формации отсеиваются... там застревают... и вверх не доходят... и все таки интуиция как способность одаренных людей, интуиция - это действие практически одновременно с сигналом... мне вот были интересны дети и студенты... когда одаренного человека видишь, именно по скорости ответа... , причем логика как бы запаздывает а ребенок уже кричит ответ.. это нечто... нравится и кайф от этого :Big Grin:  (немного читала лекции, позволяет систематически готовится и структурировать массу знаний..)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Задумался...Скажите Алексей, Вы вообще понимаете, что с точки зрения обычного человека, который обратил внимание на свои собственные ощущения, факт реконструкции электрических сигналов в чувственное восприятие так же очевиден, как все, что он видит вокруг? Или мы расходимся уже на этом этапе разговора?


Хорошо, что задумались. Попробуйте в потоке впечатлений выделить впечатление от единичного электрического сигнала. Тогда Вы сможете увидеть как связаны между собой нервные сигналы тела (включая мозг) и ум.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Поэтому еще раз, все представления формируются в пространстве ума.


Разве с этим были какие-то вопросы? Да, все представления "формируются в пространстве ума".




> Точно так же работает ум в случае получения множества разнообразных нервных сигналов. Сами нервные сигналы только источник представления. Воспринимается момент сознания, соответствующий этим представления. Любая форма внимания - это возникший момент сознания.


И с этим тоже не было никаких вопросов.




> Тем не менее, стоит понимать, что для потока моментов сознания это тело - лишь маленький фрагмент реальности. Это реальность, но далеко не вся. Привязанность к телу создает лишь небольшой спектр возможных моментов сознания. Именно поэтому не следует говорить о какой-то самостоятельной от моментов сознания реальности. Вся эта реальность целиком состоит из умственных представлений о том, что есть что. Есть ли за пределами умственных представлений хоть какая-нибудь реальность или ее нет в рамках сложившихся в этой жизни умственных представлений ответить нельзя  никаким образом.


И с этим тоже не было никаких вопросов, зачем Вы на этом акцентируете внимание?




> Лишь посетив моменты сознаний всех лок, всех сфер существования можно убедиться, что эта самая материальная реальность целиком сконструирована, как еще много разных других, непостижимых умом, привязанным к телу. Опыт пребывания в дхьянах очень ослабляет привязанность к телу и позволяет выйти за пределы этой одной жизни.


у меня нет возражений или вопросов по этому поводу, но я не понимаю, зачем Вы  столько пишите о том, что не вызывает вопросов.




> Поэтому я и говорю: пока Вы смотрите на мозг, нервы, рецепторы и органические ткани, обеспечивающие их работу - Вы не смотрите в ум. И поэтому не можете соединить возникшее представление с условиями для этого представления, которые не ограничиваются только телесными чувствами.


Алексей, разве от того, что я добавлю к телесным чувствам что-то еще, неважно сколь большое или малое - появится понимание процесса? Для меня это совсем не очевидно.
Но хорошо - допустим это так. Покажите мне это. Добавьте конкретно что-нибудь и покажите как стал ясен процесс.

зы я задал простые вопросы а в ответ Вы написали много слов о своем, и не ответили на мои вопросы. Мне непонятно, зачем.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Хорошо, что задумались. Попробуйте в потоке впечатлений выделить впечатление от единичного электрического сигнала. Тогда Вы сможете увидеть как связаны между собой нервные сигналы тела (включая мозг) и ум.


Алексей, о чем Вы? Я спросил - \\\понимаете ли Вы, что с точки зрения обычного человека, который обратил внимание на свои собственные ощущения, факт реконструкции электрических сигналов в чувственное восприятие так же очевиден, как все, что он видит вокруг? Или мы расходимся уже на этом этапе разговора?\\\

Ни Вы, ни я не можем в потоке выделить впечатления от единичного сигнала, до восприятия этот сигнал просто не доходит.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> как помнится там действует принцип "воронки" - воспринимается более мощный сигнал, все мелкие сигналы на уровне ретикулярной формации отсеиваются... там застревают... и вверх не доходят... и все таки интуиция как способность одаренных людей, интуиция - это действие практически одновременно с сигналом... мне вот были интересны дети и студенты... когда одаренного человека видишь, именно по скорости ответа... , причем логика как бы запаздывает а ребенок уже кричит ответ.. это нечто... нравится и кайф от этого (немного читала лекции, позволяет систематически готовится и структурировать массу знаний..)


Нет, я не об этом. Я о том, что если исходить из теоретических скоростей распространения сигналов в НС и мозге, то человек почувствовал бы ожог от утюга когда уже задымился бы (упрощаю и утрирую). И уж никак не смог бы прицелиться в летящую утку - просто не успевал бы обрабатывать информацию и реагировать на нее. А он и руку отдергивает вовремя и утку на ходу сшибает. И такая скорость вроде бы не стыкуется с расчетными выкладками.
?

----------


## Сергей Ч

Что касается боли в пальце: есть боль, есть причины возникновения боли, есть прекращение боли и есть то, что ведёт к прекращению боли в пальце. Думаю вам Александр, как врачу, это понятно!  :Smilie:  Зачем выдумывать какой-то иной процесс образования боли, говоря о какой-то непостижимой реконструкции?

----------


## Майя П

> Нет, я не об этом. Я о том, что если исходить из теоретических скоростей распространения сигналов в НС и мозге, то человек почувствовал бы ожог от утюга когда уже задымился бы (упрощаю и утрирую). И уж никак не смог бы прицелиться в летящую утку - просто не успевал бы обрабатывать информацию и реагировать на нее. А он и руку отдергивает вовремя и утку на ходу сшибает. И такая скорость вроде бы не стыкуется с расчетными выкладками.
> ?


 :Smilie:  так и получается.. человек как бы предчувствует ситуацию... и еще зрительный анализатор... информация похоже не только  по нервным путям движется  вот об этом я :Smilie:

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Что касается боли в пальце: есть боль, есть причины возникновения боли, есть прекращение боли и есть то, что ведёт к прекращению боли в пальце. Думаю вам Александр, как врачу, это понятно!  Зачем выдумывать какой-то иной процесс образования боли, говоря о какой-то непостижимой реконструкции?


а) я не врач, это чтобы не было недоразумений, подобных Павлу
б) я ничего не выдумываю, я описываю очень простой факт наблюдения. Этот факт Вам может подтвердить любой обычный человек, в том числе и Вы сами.
и) рекомендация "Сеня, забей, такова жизнь!" уже была постов 500 назад )

----------


## АлександрГТ

> так и получается.. человек как бы предчувствует ситуацию... и еще зрительный анализатор... информация похоже не только  по нервным путям движется  вот об этом я


Да, но я не видел конкретных цифр расхождения скоростей, просто интересно какие там различия.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Александр, ещё раз: боль возникает обусловлено, как и все остальные ощущения. Никакой сознательной "реконструкции" ощущений в боль не существует. Даже архаты чувствуют физическую боль, но не испытывают к ней отвращения, как простые существа.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Александр, ещё раз: боль возникает обусловлено, как и все остальные ощущения. Никакой сознательной "реконструкции" ощущений в боль не существует. Даже архаты чувствуют физическую боль, но не испытывают к ней отвращения, как простые существа.


Да, Сергей, я понял Вашу мысль - суслика нет ), спасибо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей, о чем Вы? Я спросил - \\\понимаете ли Вы, что с точки зрения обычного человека, который обратил внимание на свои собственные ощущения, факт реконструкции электрических сигналов в чувственное восприятие так же очевиден, как все, что он видит вокруг? Или мы расходимся уже на этом этапе разговора?\\\
> 
> Ни Вы, ни я не можем в потоке выделить впечатления от единичного сигнала, до восприятия этот сигнал просто не доходит.


Совершенно верно. Тогда почему Вы полагаете, что восприятие формируется электрическими сигналами? Сами же понимаете, что ни один из этих сигналов до восприятия - не доходит.

Как Вы создаете у себя в уме эту проблему? Вот - электрические сигналы (например возбуждение ноцицепторов в пальце передается по нервным тканям). Вот - впечатление боли в пальце. Между ними Вы видите разрыв. И спрашиваете - как одно создает другое?

Я Вам могу привести миллион способов таких разрывов. Для ясности. Вот - сверкает молния. Вот - гремит гром. Как одно создает другое?

Вы не пробовали задуматься, что у двух феноменов может быть общая причина, а не одно является следствием другого?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Совершенно верно. Тогда почему Вы полагаете, что восприятие формируется электрическими сигналами? Сами же понимаете, что ни один из этих сигналов до восприятия - не доходит.


Разве я где-то говорил что *восприятие формируется* электрическими сигналами??

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве я где-то говорил что *восприятие формируется* электрическими сигналами??


Возможно Вы говорите что-то другое. Вы бы как-то сформулировали все же. Я уже в третий раз предлагаю Вам воспроизвести цепочку размышлений, которая приводит к Вашему  недоумению. Пока такое ощущение, что Вы открываете термос, пробуете горячий чай и  недоумеваете, почему термос холодный, а чай в нем - горячий.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Возможно Вы говорите что-то другое. Вы бы как-то сформулировали все же. Я уже в третий раз предлагаю Вам воспроизвести цепочку размышлений, которая приводит к Вашему  недоумению. Пока такое ощущение, что Вы открываете термос, пробуете горячий чай и  недоумеваете, почему термос холодный, а чай в нем - горячий.


Гхм...цепочку я приводил, и не один раз.
Видимо, Ваше ощущение есть следствие некоторой усталости от разговора. Жаль, что я не услышал от Вас ответов на свои последние вопросы, но видимо, нам лучше прерваться. На чай )
Спасибо за беседу и удачи в конструировании ИИ.

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, попробуйте акцентировать внимание только на этой цепочке рассуждений. Неужели Вы думаете, что из семисот прошедших обсуждений можно выудить именно то, что Вы на протяжении этого треда имеете в виду?  :Smilie: 
Еще раз, проблема существует для Вас и более ни для кого в этом треде. Понимаете, что это значит?

----------


## АлександрГТ

Не прочитал дописанный Вами текст



> Я Вам могу привести миллион способов таких разрывов. Для ясности. Вот - сверкает молния. Вот - гремит гром. Как одно создает другое?


Это обычный физический процесс и для меня в нем нет неясностей.




> Вы не пробовали задуматься, что у двух феноменов может быть общая причина, а не одно является следствием другого?


Да, это возможно. Более того, этому есть подтверждения, но все же я не могу сказать что это так или не так. Я не знаю. Но если принять такой вариант, то вопросы только усложняются, потому что имеющиеся ответы - такова деятельность сознания" - ничего не говорят.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> АлександрГТ, попробуйте акцентировать внимание только на этой цепочке рассуждений. Неужели Вы думаете, что из семисот прошедших обсуждений можно выудить именно то, что Вы на протяжении этого треда имеете в виду?


Я полагал, что если два человека беседуют, то они по крайней мере не теряют нить рассуждений и внимательны к словам друг друга. Тем более если проблема повторяется по нескольку раз под разными углами зрения.




> Еще раз, проблема существует для Вас и более ни для кого в этом треде. Понимаете, что это значит?


Это может значить все что угодно, а не только мое непонимание в тот момент, когда всем все ясно. Думаю, Вы понимаете это.

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, складывается ощущение, что это не Вы хотите понять, а другие не хотят понять Вас  :Smilie:  Если Вы хотите разобраться в том, что другим понятно - постараться нужно именно Вам.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Алексей, я совсем не уверен, что всем все понятно, более того, я думаю, что никому ничего не понятно, в том числе и Вам -иначе на простые вопросы были бы такие же простые ответы. Это больше вопрос выбора целей, чем понимания.
Но это неважно ведь, верно? ) Просто каждому свое. Всех благ.

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, Вы можете быть уверены и неуверены в чем угодно  :Smilie:  Если Вы привязаны к какой-то идее, она порождает вопросы. Вы просто не принимаете ответы, не опирающиеся на эту идею. Ни простые, ни сложные. Когда Вам говорят - не усложняйте, Вы не можете понять, что такого Вы делаете, чего не делают другие. 

Но Вы искренне пытались, я обратил внимание. В 1996-2002 годах я, пожалуй, еще больше усложнял работу ума и мозга. Зато тогда эта увлеченность позволяла мне помимо 80 часов работы в неделю над проектами автоматизации, как-то находить еще 30-50 часов на исследования в области искусственного интеллекта. 

Ошибаться - это очень хорошо. Главное - не успокаиваться.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Да, Алексей ) но мне сложно отнестись с пониманием к Вашим словам, потому что Вы даже не помните о чем я спрашивал и что говорил. Откуда же взяться верному суждению, правда? )
Забейте, это просто улыбка ).

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, простите, но не путайте разговор один на один в течение даже нескольких часов подряд, и общение на форуме с несколькими десятками собеседников, в течение нескольких недель. Вы слишком большой вес себе придаете.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Гхм... это Вы как бы в оправдание своей невнимательности написали? Дескать где уж вас всех таких упомнить? ) Забавно ... Ладно, принято )

----------


## Won Soeng

АлександрГТ, Вам недостаточно имеющейся внимательности? Вы спрашиваете - я отвечаю. Хотя за некоторые вопросы Вас надо было бы хорошенько поколотить  :Smilie:

----------


## АлександрГТ

> АлександрГТ, Вам недостаточно имеющейся внимательности?


Мне - недостаточно. Я привык к тому, что если говорю с кем-то то держу нить рассуждений, вне зависимости от того, сколько разговоров я веду. Если я теряю нить, я снижаю нагрузку, это очевидно. Того же жду и от собеседника. У вас иначе?




> Вы спрашиваете - я отвечаю.


Если бы это было так, Вы бы не просили меня несколько раз (да, это так) повторять уже сказанное.




> Хотя за некоторые вопросы Вас надо было бы хорошенько поколотить


За какие например? )

----------


## Won Soeng

> За какие например? )


Например за этот. Вас легко отвлечь  :Smilie:  Не нужно ничего ждать от собеседника. Это и значит, слишком большую значимость придавать себе. Неужели Вы думаете, что все эти Ваши вопросы и все эти повторы так уж важны? Если Вы все еще не получили ответа - спрашивайте снова. Ведь это Вы не понимаете, так почему кто-то еще должен носиться с каким-то весьма незначительным вопросом только потому, что он кому-то непонятен? Каждый носится со своими.

----------


## Pavel

> Есть ли за пределами умственных представлений хоть какая-нибудь реальность или ее нет в рамках сложившихся в этой жизни умственных представлений ответить нельзя  никаким образом.


Можно еще сформулировать целую кучу нелепых вопросов, ответить на которые именно по причине их нелепости становится невозможно. 

Что за "пределы умственных представлений"? "Есть ли хоть какие-то умственные представления за пределами реальности?" - такой же в своей нелепости вопрос, не имеющий ответа лишь по причине неопределенности используемых в нем понятий. 

Вы умышленно ум и умственные представления обезличиваете, лишаете границ (!), а потом задаете вопрос, есть ли за границами этого "лишенного границ" по форме хоть что-нибудь...  :Smilie:  Выглядит совершенно смешно. Введите понимаемые границы, а тогда получите ответ, который будет удовлетворять условиям этих границ.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, а Вы умышленно ограничиваете ум  :Smilie:  Вы думаете, это выглядит серьезнее?
Как Вам ввести границы, хоть какие-нибудь? Разве что совершенно произвольно. С соответствующим результатом - абы что.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, а Вы умышленно ограничиваете ум  Вы думаете, это выглядит серьезнее?
> Как Вам ввести границы, хоть какие-нибудь? Разве что совершенно произвольно. С соответствующим результатом - абы что.


BTR, я уже ни раз и ни два объяснял, что я считаю умом, а что сознанием. Любое "считание" - это умышленное ограничение, суть которого сводится к способности различать одно и другое. Представление о "неограниченном уме" не позволяет не вляпаться в ситуацию "абы что", а позволяет не различать ни одного, ни другого, т.е. позволяет лишь избегать ситуации различения. 

Если Вы не видите границ ума, но задаетесь вопросами относительно этого ума и чего-то за его пределами, то Вы уже в ситуации "абы что".

----------


## Dondhup

Есть общепринятое в буддийской традиции и традиции переводов буддийских текстов на русски представление о том что ум и сознание в контексте Учения Будды это одно и тоже. Свои личные представления о том что ум это не сознание и т.п. лучше оставить для себя лично а не навязывать их оппонентам.

Реальность таковой какой она является на самом деле находится за пределами концептуального описания. Возьмем например отсутствие независимой само сущности. Это концептуальное описание которое позволяет двигаться в верном направлении. Но Архат или Арья Бодхисаттва воспринимают это непосредственно, вне концепций.

Подробней см Абхисамаяаланкару.

----------


## Pavel

> Есть общепринятое в буддийской традиции и традиции переводов буддийских текстов на русски представление о том что ум и сознание в контексте Учения Будды это одно и тоже. Свои личные представления о том что ум это не сознание и т.п. лучше оставить для себя лично а не навязывать их оппонентам.


Свои личные представления о том, что ум и сознание в буддийской традиции (а так же неких представлениях о традициях переводчиков) общепринято считать одним и тем же, лучше оставить для себя лично, а не навязывать их оппонентам.

----------


## Dondhup

Это не мои личные преставления, приведите пример того что ум и сознание считаются в буддизме разными категориями? Будте добры дать определение ума и сознания в рамках Дхармы. И рассказать в чем согласно Дхарме их различие. Я общался и слушал переводы различных переводчиков-буддистов и никогда никто не выделял различия между терминами ум и сознание. По тибетки есть одно слово - сем.

Будда обладает согласно Абхисамаяаланкаре всезнанием и всеведением поэтому говорить о каких то границах ума бессмысленно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, я уже ни раз и ни два объяснял, что я считаю умом, а что сознанием. Любое "считание" - это умышленное ограничение, суть которого сводится к способности различать одно и другое. Представление о "неограниченном уме" не позволяет не вляпаться в ситуацию "абы что", а позволяет не различать ни одного, ни другого, т.е. позволяет лишь избегать ситуации различения. 
> 
> Если Вы не видите границ ума, но задаетесь вопросами относительно этого ума и чего-то за его пределами, то Вы уже в ситуации "абы что".


Павел, я подвергаю сомнению любые границы ума. Это не то же самое, что я их как бы не вижу. Назовите любые и я покажу, как именно их следует подвергнуть сомнению. Поэтому что какие бы Вы не выбрали - это произвольность (во-первых) и привязанность (во-вторых).

----------


## Pavel

> Это не мои личные преставления, приведите пример того что ум и сознание считаются в буддизме разными категориями? Будте добры дать определение ума и сознания в рамках Дхармы. И рассказать в чем согласно Дхарме их различие. Я общался и слушал переводы различных переводчиков-буддистов и никогда никто не выделял различия между терминами ум и сознание. По тибетки есть одно слово - сем.


К счастью не все буддисты следуют именно тибетскому буддизму. С какими переводчиками Вы общались и на каком основании сделали свои выводы, лучше оставить при себе. Если Вы готовы привести цитаты из первоисточников. в которых Будда говорит о том, что ум и сознание - это одно и то же, то я с удовольствием приму такие цитаты. Выставление же своего мнения в качестве общепринятого мнения в буддизме - это смелое и амбициозное личное мнение, которое лучше оставить при себе. Я не считаю Вас выразителем мнения в буддизме.

Традиционно в буддийских текстах встречаются слова манас или виджняна. Если кому-то хочется считать эти слова обладающими единым смыслом, то это его право.




> Будда обладает согласно Абхисамаяаланкаре всезнанием и всеведением поэтому говорить о каких то границах ума бессмысленно.


И хорошо. Пусть Будда обладает всезнанием и всеведением (уж не знаю, как в традициях Ваших друзей-переводчиков, являются ли всезнание и всеведение одним и тем же или это разные понятия) согласно Абхисамаяаланкаре. Я не автор этого труда, поэтому логически нет никакого противоречия в том, что я говорю о своем различении ума и сознания. 

Вы же, раз уж ум у Вас безграничен, то ответьте на один вопрос, который в связи с этим возникает: арбуз - это ум, или арбуз не ум?

----------


## Dondhup

Павел зарекался я не тратить время в пустую на дискуссии с Вами, и не зря. Толку все равно никакого. Выпады в отношении тибетской линии - пусть на Вашей совести.

----------


## Won Soeng

Арбуз - это форма (рупа). Одна из пяти совокупностей. Совокупностей чего? Дхарм. То есть феноменов (качеств) ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я общался и слушал переводы различных переводчиков-буддистов и никогда никто не выделял различия между терминами ум и сознание. По тибетки есть одно слово - сем.


Вообще-то, строго говоря, не одно:

Объекты шести органов чувств проявляются в сознаниях (rnam shes, сознание орг. чувств) через соответствующие им «врата» (органы воспрития, индрии). Благодаря схватыванию (graha) этих объектов, в потоке сознания (shes pa’i rgyun) возникает пристрастное [отношение к ним, которое бывает] трех видов: как к [приносящим] либо наслаждение, либо боль, либо как к безразличным. Эти индивидуально возникающие в восприятии феномены — форма и прочие аспекты [воспринимаемого] — есть сознание (vijnana). Возникающее в первый момент осознавание (vidya, rig pa) воспринимаемого объекта в аспекте его общего родового признака есть [«базовый»] ум (sems, citta). Когда же начинается детальное рассмотрение подробностей [воспринятого], возникает поток ментальных факторов (sems byung, caitta), включающий в себя какую-либо из трех [клеш]: пристрастие, отвращение или омраченность; это называется «мышление» (yid, manas, функциональный ум).

Есть еще buddhi, по-тибетски blo. Да и много чего еще есть...
А у Татхагаты, например, этот самый "сем" (citta) вообще отключен. У них идет прямое неконцептуальное восриятие на уровне Тела просветления, без посредующего фактора. Но нельзя же сказать, что у них нет сознания? значит, одного этого слова, "сем", явно недостатчно.

----------

Dondhup (02.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Айвар - Вы стали "иллюзионистом"? Вы поняли как он это проделывает?


Вы не ответили на мой вопрос, а именно:  Восприятие это навык, это понятно? Если нет присущей природы, то навык не может развиться, это понятно?
Ответ на вопрос Как (это происходит) - это результат умения. В той или иной мере навыком восприятия обладают все живые существа, но пониманием - не все.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, я подвергаю сомнению любые границы ума. Это не то же самое, что я их как бы не вижу. Назовите любые и я покажу, как именно их следует подвергнуть сомнению. Поэтому что какие бы Вы не выбрали - это произвольность (во-первых) и привязанность (во-вторых).


BTR, я надеюсь, что Вы хорошо понимаете, что Ваша способность подвергать любые вводимые мной границы сомнению, не является ни свидетельством, ни причиной для возникновения у меня "произвольностей" (во-первых), ни привязанностей (во-вторых).

Вы не готовы указать на свой способ различения ума и сознания. Вы не готовы указать на свой способ различения естественного ума и ума искусственного. Вы не способны указать на те признаки, которые позволяют Вам утверждать, почему в уже существующей гетерогенной системе (интернет+пользователи) Вы не готовы признать реализацию конструкции сознания. И ладно. Зачем объяснять свои не способности чьими-то привязанностями.

----------


## Pavel

> А у Татхагаты, например, этот самый "сем" (citta) вообще отключен. У них идет прямое неконцептуальное восриятие на уровне Тела просветления, без посредующего фактора. Но нельзя же сказать, что у них нет сознания? значит, одного этого слова, "сем", явно недостатчно.


И уж тем более утверждение, что все слова, что перечислены Вами указывают на одно и то же, не стоило бы представлять как некий общепринятый буддийский взгляд. Все это многообразие терминов и эпитетов используется именно в буддийском контексте. Не стоит свое личное понимание контекста объяснять общепринятостью буддийского понимания. В поучениях Будды нет указания на такое "общественно-буддийское" сознание, которому нечто дано в постижении на основе "общепринятости" или "буддийскости".

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще-то, строго говоря, не одно:
> 
> Объекты шести органов чувств проявляются в сознаниях (rnam shes, сознание орг. чувств) через соответствующие им «врата» (органы воспрития, индрии). Благодаря схватыванию (graha) этих объектов, в потоке сознания (shes pa’i rgyun) возникает пристрастное [отношение к ним, которое бывает] трех видов: как к [приносящим] либо наслаждение, либо боль, либо как к безразличным. Эти индивидуально возникающие в восприятии феномены — форма и прочие аспекты [воспринимаемого] — есть сознание (vijnana). Возникающее в первый момент осознавание (vidya, rig pa) воспринимаемого объекта в аспекте его общего родового признака есть [«базовый»] ум (sems, citta). Когда же начинается детальное рассмотрение подробностей [воспринятого], возникает поток ментальных факторов (sems byung, caitta), включающий в себя какую-либо из трех [клеш]: пристрастие, отвращение или омраченность; это называется «мышление» (yid, manas, функциональный ум).
> 
> Есть еще buddhi, по-тибетски blo. Да и много чего еще есть...
> А у Татхагаты, например, этот самый "сем" (citta) вообще отключен. У них идет прямое неконцептуальное восриятие на уровне Тела просветления, без посредующего фактора. Но нельзя же сказать, что у них нет сознания? значит, одного этого слова, "сем", явно недостатчно.


В любом случае устоявшейся русской терминологии нет и в различных переводах встречается как ум так и сознание, именно поэтому лучше использовать сансритскую терминологию.

----------


## Pavel

> Арбуз - это форма (рупа).


Арбуз - это ягода, которая порождается растением.  :Smilie:  Если Вы готовы наесться формами, то я предпочитаю ягоды. Если Вы готовы пропалывать формы, чтобы они выростали покрупнее и послаще, то я всегда пропалывал от сорняка растения, чтобы порождаемые ими ягоды были крупнее и слаще. Если Вы готовы насолить бочкорвым методом форм, то я люблю есть соленые арбузы на Новый Год и не ем соленой клубники.

----------


## Pavel

> В любом случае устоявшейся русской терминологии нет и в различных переводах встречается как ум так и сознание, именно поэтому лучше использовать сансритскую терминологию.


Это смотря что обсуждать. Вы какую терминологию считаете было бы лучше нам с BTR-ом употреблять, когда мы обсуждали искусственный интеллект и уж точно не в ключе тибетского буддизма?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И уж тем более утверждение, что все слова, что перечислены Вами указывают на одно и то же, не стоило бы представлять как некий общепринятый буддийский взгляд. Все это многообразие терминов и эпитетов используется именно в буддийском контексте. Не стоит свое личное понимание контекста объяснять общепринятостью буддийского понимания. В поучениях Будды нет указания на такое "общественно-буддийское" сознание, которому нечто дано в постижении на основе "общепринятости" или "буддийскости".


То есть ваааще ничего не понял.
Это все об чем?
Что за "утверждение что все слова указывают на одно и то же"?
Что за "общепринятость буддийского понимания"? Это типа того, что "не стоит утверждать, будто все, занимающиеся радиоэлектроникой под транзистором понимают одно и то же"?

Там, кстати, моих личных рассуждений вообще нет, только цитаты.
Можно, конечно, поспорить и с Чандракирти, но, думаю, не на Вашем уровне знания темы.

----------


## Pavel

> То есть ваааще ничего не понял.
> Это все об чем?


Это вот об этом высказывании:



> Есть общепринятое в буддийской традиции и традиции переводов буддийских текстов на русски представление о том что ум и сознание в контексте Учения Будды это одно и тоже.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Арбуз - это ягода, которая порождается растением.  Если Вы готовы наесться формами, то я предпочитаю ягоды. Если Вы готовы пропалывать формы, чтобы они выростали покрупнее и послаще, то я всегда пропалывал от сорняка растения, чтобы порождаемые ими ягоды были крупнее и слаще. Если Вы готовы насолить бочкорвым методом форм, то я люблю есть соленые арбузы на Новый Год и не ем соленой клубники.


Вы вводите лишние сущности. Растения - это формы. Еда - это формы. Тело - это форма. Пищеварение - это форма. Все это формы. Покрупнее или помельче. Прополотые или нет - это тоже формы. Соленые или свежие. Все это рупа. Это все чувственно воспринимаемое. Все, что Вы можете предполагать сверх того, что это все чувственно воспринимаемое - не может быть доказано. Но Вы можете в это верить. Без каких бы то ни было оснований. Это и называется неведением.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это вот об этом высказывании:


А какой это ко мне имеет отношение? я такого не говорил, по-моему.

----------


## Pavel

> Растения - это формы. Еда - это формы. Тело - это форма. Пищеварение - это форма. Все это формы. Покрупнее или помельче. Прополотые или нет - это тоже формы. Соленые или свежие. Все это рупа.


Ешьте формы, занимайтесь формотворчеством дальше.

----------


## Pavel

> А какой это ко мне имеет отношение? я такого не говорил, по-моему.


Это я хочу задать Вам этот вопрос. Все, что Вы говорили о сознании и уме, мы уже обсудили в другой теме. 

В этой теме я лишь дополнил Ваши слова.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ешьте формы, занимайтесь формотворчеством дальше.


 :Smilie:  "Ешьте" - это тоже форма. Что же Вам с этим делать? Каждый момент сознания и есть формотворчество. Вы ни на одно мгновение не избегаете этого процесса. Но, вполне можете оставаться в неведении.

----------


## Pavel

> "Ешьте" - это тоже форма. Что же Вам с этим делать?


Ничего. Это же не моя проблема, а Ваша. Я ем арбузы и получаю удовольствие от их выращивания.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это я хочу задать Вам этот вопрос. Все, что Вы говорили о сознании и уме, мы уже обсудили в другой теме. 
> В этой теме я лишь дополнил Ваши слова.


Знаете, все равно не понял, про что Вы спрашиваете.
В буддизме есть довольно подробная классификация аспектов - или частей, как угодно, - назовем это так, духовного мира человека.
Я привел цитату, в которой перечисляются некоторые из элементов этой классификации.
А про что Вы в связи с этим спрашивает, я не понимаю.

----------


## Pavel

> А про что Вы в связи с этим спрашивает, я не понимаю.


Я в связи с этим ничего не спрашивал. Я дополнил Ваши слова своими. Вы же спросили:


> А какой это ко мне имеет отношение?


Я в ответ спрашиваю, действительно, почему Вы решили, что мои слова к Вам имеют какое-то отношение, раз все указывает на обратное? Мои слова были адресованы Doundhup-у.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ничего. Это же не моя проблема, а Ваша. Я ем арбузы и получаю удовольствие от их выращивания.


Что такое "Я ем арбузы и получаю удовольствие от их выращивания"? Это и есть формы. Форма "Я", форма "ем", форма "арбузы", форма "получаю", форма "удовольствие", форма "выращивание". Если Вы попытаетесь найти что-либо помимо пяти совокупностей качеств ума - у Вас это просто не получится. Вы используете обозначения того, что, на Ваш взгляд, существует само по себе. Но это не так. Вы просто следуете от момента сознания к моменту сознания не ведая этого. Поэтому Вы привязаны к формам, не зная того, что это лишь обозначения. Вы не едите обозначения и думаете, что понимаете уже достаточно. Просто потому, что нет знания "я" и нет знания "есть". 

Что это такое? Это обозначения. Нама-рупа. Имя-форма.

----------


## Pavel

> Что такое "Я ем арбузы и получаю удовольствие от их выращивания"? Это и есть формы. Форма "Я", форма "ем", форма "арбузы", форма "получаю", форма "удовольствие", форма "выращивание". Если Вы попытаетесь найти что-либо помимо пяти совокупностей качеств ума - у Вас это просто не получится.


Надо знать, сколько соли на какое количество арбузов добавлять в рассол. В противном случае арбузы либо забродят, либо будут соленые и совершенно не вкусные, как не вкусна соленая клубника. Вы знаете, как солить арбузы?



> Вы используете обозначения того, что, на Ваш взгляд, существует само по себе. Но это не так.


Что не так: то, что я использую обозначения, или то, что на мой взгляд что-то существует само по себе? Если первое, то я с Вами соглашусь - я использую обозначения. Если второе, то я с Вами не соглашусь - я не счита, что что-то существует само по себе.




> Вы просто следуете от момента сознания к моменту сознания не ведая этого.


Не фантазируйте. Вы не способны отличить сознание от ума, зато беретесь судить о том, что я ведую, следуя от момента сознания к моменту сознания.  :Smilie: 




> Поэтому Вы привязаны к формам, не зная того, что это лишь обозначения. Вы не едите обозначения и думаете, что понимаете уже достаточно. Просто потому, что нет знания "я" и нет знания "есть".


 :Smilie: 



> Что это такое? Это обозначения. Нама-рупа. Имя-форма.


И как оно на вкус?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Надо знать, сколько соли на какое количество арбузов добавлять в рассол. В противном случае арбузы либо забродят, либо будут соленые и совершенно не вкусные, как не вкусна соленая клубника. Вы знаете, как солить арбузы?


Независимо, сколько бы соли Вы не добавляли в рассол, ни соль, ни рассол, ни арбузы не перестают быть формами. Так же не перестает быть формой вкус арбуза, вкус соленого арбуза, вкус клубники, вкус соленой клубники. И так же не перестает быть формой знание о том, как солить арбузы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И как оно на вкус?


Зависит от привязанностей (цепляния, упадана). В разных моментах сознания привязанности разные. Когда-то на вкус - приятно, когда-то - неприятно, когда-то - незаметно, неважно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не фантазируйте. Вы не способны отличить сознание от ума, зато беретесь судить о том, что я ведую, следуя от момента сознания к моменту сознания.


Зачем отличать сознание от ума? Сознание - это моменты сознания, один за одним. Ум - это моменты сознания, один за одним. Вы можете обозначать этими словами одно и то же, можете обозначать разное. Это называется привязанность к идеям (концепциям). Что значит быть непривязанным к концепциям? Это значит понимать - сейчас обозначается это, а в другой момент - обозначается то.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы не ответили на мой вопрос, а именно:  Восприятие это навык, это понятно? Если нет присущей природы, то навык не может развиться, это понятно?


Айвар, в Вашем посте было несколько предложений с вопросами, я посчитал что это такой ход изложения, извините.
Что Вы понимаете под восприятием? Если уровень веданы - то это врожденное свойство организма. Если уровень самджни - то это опыт.
Не совсем понял вопрос, но думаю, что в Вашем вопросе восприятие нельзя назвать навыком.




> Ответ на вопрос Как (это происходит) - это результат умения. В той или иной мере навыком восприятия обладают все живые существа, но пониманием - не все.


Ответ на вопрос Как происходит реконструкция сигналов в целостное восприятие не относится к умению - способности что-либо делать на основе приобретенных знаний и опыта. Это бессознательный процесс, врожденная способность, но не навык и не умение.
Это если я верно понял Ваши слова.

Вернусь к своему вопросу ) : Вы уже стали иллюзионистом?

----------


## Pavel

> И так же не перестает быть формой знание о том, как солить арбузы.


Вы просто не умеете солить арбузы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы просто не умеете солить арбузы.


Я и к несоленым не привязан. Это же не значит, что я умею их не солить.

----------


## Pavel

> Когда-то на вкус - приятно, когда-то - неприятно, когда-то - незаметно, неважно.


Вы просто не знаете, каковы на вкус соленые в дубовых бочках арбузы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Зачем отличать сознание от ума? Сознание - это моменты сознания, один за одним. Ум - это моменты сознания, один за одним.


Вы привязаны к идее моментов сознания.

----------


## Pavel

> Я и к несоленым не привязан. Это же не значит, что я умею их не солить.


Это значит, что Вы привязаны к "непривязанности".  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы просто не знаете, каковы на вкус соленые в дубовых бочках арбузы.


Тот, кого назвали "Вы просто не знаете..." - весьма ограничен. Есть так же тот, кто знает. Какая-то группа обозначений обобщается до Павел. Какая-то до БТР. Границы не становятся от этого реальнее. Они были и остаются обозначениями.

Вкус соленых в дубовых бочках арбузах непостоянен и зависит от условий внутренних и внешних (аятан). Как Вам вкус третьего килограмма соленых арбузов в течение одного часа? Не надоедает?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это значит, что Вы привязаны к "непривязанности".


Это хороший ответ  :Smilie:  
Проблема в том, чтобы удерживать это состояние ума снова и снова.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы привязаны к идее моментов сознания.


Неплохая попытка, но я Вам не верю. Вы просто набираете буквы на клавиатуре.

----------


## Pavel

> Тот, кого назвали "Вы просто не знаете..." - весьма ограничен. Есть так же тот, кто знает. Какая-то группа обозначений обобщается до Павел. Какая-то до БТР. Границы не становятся от этого реальнее. Они были и остаются обозначениями.
> 
> Вкус соленых в дубовых бочках арбузах непостоянен и зависит от условий внутренних и внешних (аятан). Как Вам вкус третьего килограмма соленых арбузов в течение одного часа? Не надоедает?


Это очевидно, но не заслуживает большего внимания, чем вкус соленого арбуза.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это очевидно, но не заслуживает большего внимания, чем вкус соленого арбуза.


 :Smilie:  Конечно же.

----------

Pavel (02.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Неплохая попытка, но я Вам не верю.


Я тоже себе не верю, но я не привязан ни к вере. ни к истине.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я тоже себе не верю, но я не привязан ни к вере. ни к истине.


Видите, теперь Вы привязаны к непривязанности  :Smilie: 
В общем-то, ничего особенного. Но люди часто расстраиваются если сказать им об этом.

----------


## Pavel

> Видите, теперь Вы привязаны к непривязанности 
> В общем-то, ничего особенного. Но люди часто расстраиваются если сказать им об этом.


Вы меня не расстроили, скорее порадовали - разве может расстроить правильное видение.  Надеюсь, что и Вам приятно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

Истиной обычно называют то, как все есть на самом деле, окончательно и бесповоротно. Истиной является "то", для кого эта истина существует на самом деле. Это "то" можно назвать абсолютной истиной, а постигаемую истину - относительной. Абсолютная истина в попытке постичь себя обнаруживает свое же отражение в виде относительной истины.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Истиной обычно называют то, как все есть на самом деле, окончательно и бесповоротно. Истиной является "то", для кого эта истина существует на самом деле. Это "то" можно назвать абсолютной истиной, а постигаемую истину - относительной. Абсолютная истина в попытке постичь себя обнаруживает свое же отражение в виде относительной истины.


"Пять совокупностей пусты" - это относительная истина или абсолютная?
А "Здесь был Леша"?  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Ч

Я думаю стоит различать то, что мы называем умом (манасом) и сознанием (виджняной). Ум (манас)  лишь способность или орган (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. Разница между глазом и умом, как способностями, состоит в том, что первый ощущает мир цветов и видимых образов, тогда как последний ощущает мир представлений, мыслей и умственных объектов. Мысли и представления,  производятся и обуславливаются телесными переживаниями и воспринимаются умом. Поэтому ум (манас) полагается чувственной способностью или органом (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. А сознание это последствие или отклик, основанием которого служит одна из шести способностей (глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум), а объектом служит одно из шести соответствующих внешних явлений (видимый образ, звук, запах, вкус, осязаемые вещи и объекты ума, т.е. мысль или представление). К примеру, «зрительное сознание» имеет глаз в качестве своего основания и видимый образ в качестве своего объекта. «Умственное сознание» (мано-виджняна) имеет ум (манас) в качестве своего основания и умственный объект, т.е. мысль или идею (дхарма) в качестве своего объекта.

----------


## Alekk

> "Пять совокупностей пусты" - это относительная истина или абсолютная?


Относительная. Абсолютная истина невыразима словами. Напротив, сама абсолютная истина выражает относительную истину. И только таким относительным образом она может выразить себя. Абсолютная истина вне пустоты и непустоты. Но если мы будем ее искать, то обнаружим сначала пустоту.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Абсолютная истина вне пустоты и непустоты. Но если мы будем ее искать, то обнаружим сначала пустоту.


А потом мы что обнаружим?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Абсолютная истина- это и есть ясное "обнаружение" пустотности всех воспринимаемых феноменов (дхарм). Всё же, что семиотично, знаково, описываемо, вербализуемо — лишь видимость и кажимость, плод деятельности различающей мысли (викальпа) и её конструкт (кальпана). Это и есть то, что называется относительной истиной, которой свойственна порождаемая субъект-объектная дихотомия-  например разделение на "Я" и "Моё".




> "В зазоре между двумя мыслями всегда есть свободная от мыслей пробужденность".
> (Миларепа)

----------


## Alekk

> Я думаю стоит различать то, что мы называем умом (манасом) и сознанием (виджняной). Ум (манас)  лишь способность или орган (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. Разница между глазом и умом, как способностями, состоит в том, что первый ощущает мир цветов и видимых образов, тогда как последний ощущает мир представлений, мыслей и умственных объектов. Мысли и представления,  производятся и обуславливаются телесными переживаниями и воспринимаются умом. Поэтому ум (манас) полагается чувственной способностью или органом (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. А сознание это последствие или отклик, основанием которого служит одна из шести способностей (глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум), а объектом служит одно из шести соответствующих внешних явлений (видимый образ, звук, запах, вкус, осязаемые вещи и объекты ума, т.е. мысль или представление). К примеру, «зрительное сознание» имеет глаз в качестве своего основания и видимый образ в качестве своего объекта. «Умственное сознание» (мано-виджняна) имеет ум (манас) в качестве своего основания и умственный объект, т.е. мысль или идею (дхарма) в качестве своего объекта.


Получилось разделение процесса восприятия на 3 части. Для ума это:
1. Ум как сознание (мано-виджняна)
2. Ум как орган чувств (манас)
3. Объект для органа чувств (мысль)

Мано-виджняна через манас воспринимает мысль. Все бы хорошо, но откуда взялась мысль? Где она была до того, как ее обнаружила мано-виджняна? И куда делась мысль после того, как перестала осознаваться? Зависит ли содержание мысли от воспринимающего его сознания?

----------


## Alekk

> А потом мы что обнаружим?


У всех по-разному. Но если долго смотреть в пустоту, то из нее может что-нибудь выпрыгнуть. И тут нужно не забыть, что смотрел в пустоту, и породить она может тоже пустоту, хоть и видимую. Самый лучший момент, чтобы пройти посередине между мнением о том, что видимости есть и одновременно их нет. Потому чаще говорят "пустот-ность", а не "пустота". 

А еще можно смотреть в пустоту и понять, что смотришь на себя, как в зеркало. Приятным продолжением будет то, что после этого весь мир может оказаться отражением себя в зеркале восприятия. Смотришь на мир, а видишь себя. Конечно, себя прежнего придется забыть, будто его и не было вовсе, иначе не получится фокус с миром в зеркале.

А еще можно смотреть в пустоту и обнаружить осознание процесса смотрения как излучаемый свет ясного осознания, светоносность.

Но чаще всего по началу мы смотрим в пустоту и проваливаемся в глубокий сон. Или, если что-то выпрыгнуло из темноты, а мы этого не заметили, то проваливаемся в сновидение. Привычка.

----------


## Alekk

> Абсолютная истина- это и есть ясное "обнаружение" пустотности всех воспринимаемых феноменов (дхарм).


Это постижение пустотности, шуньяты, а не истина. Абсолютная истина - это то, кем это постижение осуществляется и для кого оно. "Познать" абсолютную истину значит быть ей.

Кстати, два пустотных феномена кажутся друг другу непустотными - в этом шутка неведения.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мано-виджняна через манас воспринимает мысль.


Нет. Мысль воспринимается умом (манасом), и в процессе этого контакта, возникает умственное сознание (мано-виджняна), проще говоря, возникает восприятие мысли, подобно тому, как при соприкосновении глаза с цветом, к примеру, зелёным, возникает зрительное сознание, являющееся просто осознанием присутствия цвета. Термин "зрительное сознание" обозначает то же, что и обычное слово "видение". 




> Зависит ли содержание мысли от воспринимающего его сознания?


Т.к. сознание возникает вследствии контакта ума с его объектами (мыслями или представлениями), то скорее сознание (мано-виджняна) зависит от содержания мысли, а не наоборот.

----------


## Alekk

> Т.к. сознание возникает вследствии контакта ума с его объектами (мыслями или представлениями), то скорее сознание (мано-виджняна) зависит от содержания мысли, а не наоборот.


Вот и я о том. А то, что мысль продуцируется сознанием, кажется бредом шиворот-навыворот. Мы живем в вывернутом наизнанку мире и не замечаем этого.

----------


## Айвар

> Что Вы понимаете под восприятием? Если уровень веданы - то это врожденное свойство организма. Если уровень самджни - то это опыт.
> Не совсем понял вопрос, но думаю, что в Вашем вопросе восприятие нельзя назвать навыком


Если вам ближе санскрит ... как на санскрите будет врожденное свойство организма?
Дело в том, что есть органы чувств и действия, - восприятие это целый психофизический акт, целевой. Жизненные навыки отвечают жизненным целям.




> Ответ на вопрос Как происходит реконструкция сигналов в целостное восприятие не относится к умению - способности что-либо делать на основе приобретенных знаний и опыта. Это бессознательный процесс, врожденная способность, но не навык и не умение.
> Это если я верно понял Ваши слова.


 Интересно, если вы так считаете, то зачем спрашиваете? 
В целом этим занимаются в научных исследованиях, а не на форумах. Исследуют скорость прохождения сигналов, возбуждение нервых центров и пр. Ведь вы говорите о РЕКОНСТРУКЦИИ? то есть о модели? Ведь вы понимаете то, что это модель. 
Буддисты только на это вам и указывают - на условное обозначение. (Как ученому, вам быть может, это нужно для того, чтобы расширить кругозор ...)




> Вернусь к своему вопросу ) : Вы уже стали иллюзионистом?


Повторю то, что сказал ранеее:
Просто станьте иллюзионистом и поймите деятельность ума, тогда и на вопрос Как вы сможете найти ответ. Иллюзионист тратит много времени практикуясь в своих навыках. Деятельность ума это тоже развитие навыков и самые поразительные его навыки это любовь и сострадание ...
Как обманщик должен отказаться от обмана? - Разве у вас не мелькает догадка о том, что ваши представления об уме не совсем правильные.

Ответ - я в процессе ...

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Все бы хорошо, но откуда взялась мысль? Где она была до того, как ее обнаружила мано-виджняна? И куда делась мысль после того, как перестала осознаваться? Зависит ли содержание мысли от воспринимающего его сознания?


Мысль - это (упрощенно) выборка опыта из памяти в той или иной последовательности. Физически мысль - это электрохимические процессы в мозгу. Выборка  из памяти (возникновение мысли) порождается соответствующим намерением, ассоциациями, желаниями и тп. Устранение желания ведет к исчезновению процессов - исчезновению мысли.




> Зависит ли содержание мысли от воспринимающего его сознания?


Да, зависит. Осознавание мысли влияет на внутреннее состояние человека - меняет желания, намерение, ассоциации тп - что ведет к порождению новых мыслей. Мысль - осознавание мысли - это взаимосвязанные процессы.
Но - сознание не порождает мыслей, оно лишь осознает их.




> Т.к. сознание возникает вследствии контакта ума с его объектами (мыслями или представлениями), то скорее сознание (мано-виджняна) зависит от содержания мысли, а не наоборот.


Сознание не зависит от содержания мысли, оно просто осознает ее. На содержание мысли влияет внутренне состояние человека (выше). Осознавание мысли ведет к изменению этого состояния и, соответственно,  продуцирует новые измененные мысли. Это связанный процесс.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Повторю то, что сказал ранеее:
> Просто станьте иллюзионистом и поймите деятельность ума, тогда и на вопрос Как вы сможете найти ответ.
> Ответ - я в процессе ...


Айвар, на самом деле Вы сказали единственно правильную вещь, которую почему-то никак не могли сказать другие участники: "Только став иллюзионистом, Вы поймете как это делается."

Ни Вы, ни я, ни (видимо) никто их участников беседы иллюзионистом не стал, поэтому все ответы, так или иначе сводятся к одному - не знаю.
Такой простой ответ, всего из двух слов. Почему его так трудно сказать?

----------


## Айвар

> Айвар, на самом деле Вы сказали единственно правильную вещь, которую почему-то никак не могли сказать другие участники: "Только став иллюзионистом, Вы поймете как это делается."
> 
> Ни Вы, ни я, ни (видимо) никто их участников беседы иллюзионистом не стал, поэтому все ответы, так или иначе сводятся к одному - не знаю.
> Такой простой ответ, всего из двух слов. Почему его так трудно сказать?


Чтобы я ни сказал, вы все равно сделаете по-своему ... дословно я этого не говорил. 
Потому люди и учат языки, в частности санскрит, чтобы уметь правильно выражать свои мысли. 
В буддизме часто упоминаются искусные средства, а почему? А потому, что для того, чтобы донести дхарму (мысль) в ее живости до человека, требуется видение и понимание его характера. Этого требует не истина, а способ восприятия живого существа. 
Общение весьма трудно, а мысль весьма неуловима. Не спешите с выводами, а лучше разберитесь в мотивах ваших поступков ... глядишь и больше появится понимания.

Вы сказали:



> Сознание не зависит от содержания мысли, оно просто осознает ее. На содержание мысли влияет внутренне состояние человека (выше). Осознавание мысли ведет к изменению этого состояния и, соответственно, продуцирует новые измененные мысли. Это связанный процесс.


А почему не сказать проще, что мысль это мысль о чем-то (цели), а чтобы прийти к согласию с мыслью и с целью, необходимо иметь обширную мотивацию (наример, бодхисаттвы). 
В буддизме мы учимся управлять мыслями, для того чтобы они хаотично не прыгали с предмета на предмет, оставаясь по сути в зачаточном состоянии и никогда не поднимаясь до ясности.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Чтобы я ни сказал, вы все равно сделаете по-своему ... разберитесь в мотивах ваших поступков ... глядишь и больше появится понимания.


Да, Вы правы )
Мои мотивы мне известны - они просты: понять то, что еще не понимаю. Хотя часто мои вопросы и результат бывают очень далеко друг от друга ))

----------


## Айвар

> Да, Вы правы )
> Мои мотивы мне известны - они просты: понять то, что еще не понимаю. Хотя часто мои вопросы и результат бывают очень далеко друг от друга ))


 :Wink:  Такое часто бывает ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Айвар, на самом деле Вы сказали единственно правильную вещь, которую почему-то никак не могли сказать другие участники: "Только став иллюзионистом, Вы поймете как это делается."
> 
> Ни Вы, ни я, ни (видимо) никто их участников беседы иллюзионистом не стал, поэтому все ответы, так или иначе сводятся к одному - не знаю.
> Такой простой ответ, всего из двух слов. Почему его так трудно сказать?


Не знаю - это хороший ответ. Весь вопрос в том, что Вы дальше с этим "не знаю" будете делать. 

Вот почему Вы вместо того, чтобы сказать "я не знаю, что значит стать иллюзионистом" начинаете что-то об этом "знать"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Что касается реконструкции сигналов нейронов в представление о боли в пальце, то здесь Вы можете пытаться понять только не разделяя процесс конструирования и процесс реконструкции. Конструируется сразу все. И палец, и ноцицепторы в пальце, возбужденные или невозбужденные, и иголка, возбуждающая ноцицепторы, и нервные волокна, передающие возбуждение ноцицепторов в нервные узлы, спинной мозг, мозжечек и лобные доли. Это все конструируется одновременно. Нет последовательной зависимости конструирования нервного волокна по причине возбужденности ноцицептора. 

Самое сложное - понять именно эту общую зависимость всего конструированного от предыдущего момента конструирования. 

Так (я слышал) учит буддизм. Такую концепцию я реализую в модели искусственного интеллекта. Таким образом я освободился от привязанности к представлениям (и жажде этих представлений) о механистическом (вульгарно-материалистическом) устройстве мира. Поэтому я вижу привязанности к механистичности и говорю об этих привязанностях.

----------


## Айвар

Что такое иллюзия и где больше всего обитает иллюзионистов можно увидеть в новом фильме Дух времени часть 3-ья.
http://www.fast-torrent.ru/film/duh-...chij-shag.html

Если вас не смутит 10 минутное довольно слабое введение ...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ни Вы, ни я, ни (видимо) никто их участников беседы иллюзионистом не стал, поэтому все ответы, так или иначе сводятся к одному - не знаю.
> Такой простой ответ, всего из двух слов. Почему его так трудно сказать?


Александр, если вам что-либо непонятно , то это не означает, что это непонятно и другим. Или вы просто хотите чтобы с вами в этом были солидарны?  :Smilie: 
Одними словами невозможно передать понимание того или иного вопроса, как невозможно в полной мере передать словами вкус апельсина. Хотя человек который его пробовал и человек, который только слышал описание его вкуса, одинаково опишут вам вкус апельсина. Но более глубокое понимание вкуса будет у того, кто исследовал теорию практикой, т.е. нашёл и попробовал тот самый апельсин, тем сам убедившись на собственном опыте в том, что вкус апельсина действительно соответствует его описанию. В этом случае у человека больше не остаётся никаких сомнений, в отношении вкуса апельсина. 
Таким образом, не обязательно становится "иллюзионистом", чтобы иметь представления о том, как возникает иллюзия. Но эти представления необходимы, чтобы знать -  в каком направлении вести свои исследования. Будда учил только тому, что действительно может быть полезным простым существам в деле Освобождения, т.к. жизнь коротка и разбираться во всех метафизических вопросах только ради интереса не хватит и жизни.. Об этом хорошо говорится в притче о человеке раненном отравленной стрелой, который вместо того, чтобы позволить врачу вынуть стрелу и обработать рану, начинает расспрашивать о том, кто выпустил стрелу, из какого лука она была выпущена, что за брахман её выпустил, что за яд и т.п. Не успеет он узнать это всё, как он умрёт! 
Это же касается и рассматриваемого ранее вопроса о возникновении боли и о пяти совокупностях (скандхах). Если бы можно было с помощью одних лишь слов привести к пониманию того, как этими пятью группами привязанности образуется личность или чувство "Я", то все существа давно бы уже постигли его пустотность лишь услышав учение об Анатта. Но ксожалению, это ни так.. Чтобы  постичь это на собственном опыте, а не довольствоваться лишь теорией, нужно много работать, и тогда избавление от всех видов страданий и мук не за горами!

"Когда явления становятся ясны для брахмана –
постигающего и настойчивого –
все его сомнения исчезают
с пониманием, как искоренить необходимые условия для этих явлений".

Bodhi Sutta

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Не знаю - это хороший ответ. Весь вопрос в том, что Вы дальше с этим "не знаю" будете делать.


О, это просто )
Я не буду в этом отношении питать иллюзий ) и постараюсь узнать. Вот и все.




> Вот почему Вы вместо того, чтобы сказать "я не знаю, что значит стать иллюзионистом" начинаете что-то об этом "знать"?


Я знаю, что стоит за этими словами, зачем же я буду играть с самим собой в прятки?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Что касается реконструкции сигналов нейронов в представление о боли в пальце, то здесь Вы можете пытаться понять только не разделяя процесс конструирования и процесс реконструкции. Конструируется сразу все.  И палец, и ноцицепторы в пальце, возбужденные или невозбужденные, и иголка, возбуждающая ноцицепторы, и нервные волокна, передающие возбуждение ноцицепторов в нервные узлы, спинной мозг, мозжечек и лобные доли. Это все конструируется одновременно. Нет последовательной зависимости конструирования нервного волокна по причине возбужденности ноцицептора.


С одной стороны, это не вызывает сложностей. Когда я пишу о реконструкции сигнал - представление, я просто упрощаю описание, чтобы не загромождать текст.
С другой - мне кажется, что Вы распространяете одну из граней описания буддизма по теме слишком широко и вряд ли мы здесь говорим об одном. 




> Самое сложное - понять именно эту общую зависимость всего конструированного от предыдущего момента конструирования.


Это несложно, Алексей. Но Вы почему-то постоянно упускаете из виду сам физический процесс конструирования. Во всяком случае, мне так кажется.
Движущийся автомобиль есть смена его моментов состояний на дороге, каждое последующее есть продолжение предыдущего - да, это все верно, но это не исчерпывающая картина. Автомобиль как-то сделан, без автомобиля не будет смены его состояний. Буддизм говорит о том что авто - это просто смена его состояний. Но ничего не говорит о том, как он сделан. Мой вопрос о том, как сделан автомобиль. Если Вы скажете, что никакого автомобиля нет, я пожалуй с этим не соглашусь.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Что такое иллюзия и где больше всего обитает иллюзионистов можно увидеть в новом фильме Дух времени часть 3-ья.
> http://www.fast-torrent.ru/film/duh-...chij-shag.html
> 
> Если вас не смутит 10 минутное довольно слабое введение ...


Да, Айвар, спасибо за ссылку. Дух времени - популистское кино, созданное с вполне  определенными целями. Я смотрел его первую часть, но вряд ли буду смотреть последующие.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Александр, если вам что-либо непонятно , то это не означает, что это непонятно и другим. Или вы просто хотите чтобы с вами в этом были солидарны?


Разве в солидарности есть хоть какой-то смысл?
Нет, я просто хочу увидеть ответы на свои вопросы. А когда вместо них я вижу многословные описания и цитаты, а вместо простых ответов на совсем уж простые вопросы вижу молчание, я понимаю, что что-то мешает человеку просто сказать "не знаю, не понимаю". Например, я могу нарисовать схему работы мозга, из которой видно, что человек не умеет, не может думать (очень упрощенно, где "логика" принятия решений есть черный ящик) - и если я могу это сделать, я просто ее рисую, а не пускаюсь в многословные объяснения по этому поводу. Это ведь очень просто: если я что-то знаю - я говорю, если я что-то умею - я делаю, а не говорю.




> Таким образом, не обязательно становится "иллюзионистом", чтобы иметь представления о том, как возникает иллюзия.


Мы видимо о разном. Я о том, что я не могу знать КАК возникает иллюзия, если я не могу ее повторить. А Вы видимо о том, что умозрительно Вы можете представить причины порождения иллюзии. Это сильно разное.
Понять, знать можно только то, через что прошел - это правило не имеет исключений.




> Если бы можно было с помощью одних лишь слов привести к пониманию того, как этими пятью группами привязанности образуется личность или чувство "Я", то все существа давно бы уже постигли его пустотность лишь услышав учение об Анатта.


Вы выдаете желаемое за действительное и совсем забываете об истории и о других словах Будды и Учителей - о разных способностях.
С помощью одних лишь слов можно привести к пониманию - но не всех.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но Вы почему-то постоянно упускаете из виду сам физический процесс конструирования


Я его не упускаю. Я говорю, что это иллюзия. Какие у Вас основания в этот "физический процесс" верить?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Автомобиль как-то сделан, без автомобиля не будет смены его состояний.


Изготовление автомобиля точно такая же смена состояний, как и движение автомобиля по дороге.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Я его не упускаю. Я говорю, что это иллюзия. Какие у Вас основания в этот "физический процесс" верить?


Если нечто существует, то очевидно за этим должна быть какая-то физическая основа.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Изготовление автомобиля точно такая же смена состояний, как и движение автомобиля по дороге.


Да, но почему-то эта смена состояний все время остается за кадром.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> я просто хочу увидеть ответы на свои вопросы. А когда вместо них я вижу многословные описания и цитаты, а вместо простых ответов на совсем уж простые вопросы вижу молчание, я понимаю, что что-то мешает человеку просто сказать "не знаю, не понимаю".


Если вы считаете какой-либо заданный вопрос совсем уж простым, но не можете найти ответа, то:  а) либо вопрос не простой и требует размышления над ответами б) либо этот вопрос понятен только саму автору, что скорее всего может быть обусловлено наличием каких-то предубеждений относительно этого вопроса!  :Wink:  Вспомните дзенскую притчу, о полной чашке чая, в которую сколько не наливай, больше чая не войдёт! Это можно перефразировать-  Сколько не спрашивай, нового ничего не узнаешь, пока не избавившься от предубеждений. 

Далее следует очередное ваше предубеждение:




> Если нечто существует, то очевидно за этим должна быть какая-то физическая основа.


В буддизме нет разделения на физическое и нефизическое. Есть обусловленное существование, которое не подразумеват просто связь одного с другим или "физического" с "нефизическим". Обусловленное существование - это когда одно не существует без другого. 

Если есть одно, есть и другое, –
Вследствие появления одного появляется другое.
Но если одного нет, то нет и другого, –
Вследствие прекращения одного прекращается другое.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Если вы считаете ....Далее следует очередное ваше предубеждение:....


У меня нет вопросов по моим качествам )




> В буддизме нет разделения на физическое и нефизическое.


Я не понимаю что такое "нефизическое"  в Вашем изложении )




> Есть обусловленное существование, которое не подразумеват просто связь одного с другим или "физического" с "нефизическим". Обусловленное существование - это когда одно не существует без другого. Если есть одно, есть и другое, –
> Вследствие появления одного появляется другое.
> Но если одного нет, то нет и другого, –
> Вследствие прекращения одного прекращается другое.


Я потерял нить, на какой вопрос Вы отвечаете.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не понимаю что такое "нефизическое"  в Вашем изложении )


Ну вы же предположили существование "физической основы"? Основы чего? 
Вот поэтому я и решил пояснить, что никакой основы не существует. Есть обусловленное существование.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ну вы же предположили существование "физической основы"? Основы чего? 
> Вот поэтому я и решил пояснить, что никакой основы не существует. Есть обусловленное существование.


А существование существует? )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А существование существует? )


Санкхата Сутта
Обусловленное существование

"Монахи, обусловленному существованию присущи три характерных качества обусловленности. Каковы эти три качества? Очевидно, что это возникновение, разрушение и изменение со временем. Вот такие три характерных качества обусловленности, монахи, присущи обусловленному существованию.

Монахи, необусловленному существованию (прим: синоним Нирваны) присущи три характерных качества необусловленности. Каковы эти три качества? Очевидно, что это отсутствие возникновения, отсутствие разрушения и отсутствие изменения со временем. Вот такие три характерных качества необусловленности, монахи, присущи необусловленному существованию".

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Сергей, вот это и есть - много слов вместо ответа на простой вопрос.

А существование существует? )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, вот это и есть - много слов вместо ответа на простой вопрос.
> 
> А существование существует? )


 Александр,  если метод вашего общения строится на принципе "купи слона", то я не вижу смысла продолжать с вами беседу. По-моему приведённая сутра в полной мере даёт ответ на ваш вопрос о том, существует ли существование?

----------


## АлександрГТ

Сергей, Вы напрасно думаете, что у меня есть цель купить или продать "слона" )
Я спросил: существование - существует?
Вы ответили: \\\Обусловленное существование - это ... необусловленное - это....\\\
То есть Вы привели качества обусловленного и необусловленного существования, но никак не ответили на мой вопрос - а существует ли само существование, без приставок обусловленное или необусловленное. Понимаете?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть Вы привели качества обусловленного и необусловленного существования, но никак не ответили на мой вопрос - а существует ли само существование, без приставок обусловленное или необусловленное. Понимаете?


Что значит "существует ли само существование"? Носитель и несомое им качество в буддизме совпадают. Следовательно нет никакого другого существования самого в себе и отдельного от качеств присущих обусловленному и необусловленному существованию.

Александр, вопросы подобные тем, которые вы задаёте, требуют либо пояснения, либо развёрнутого ответа. Так что мне непонятно, почему вы сетуете на "много слов" в ответах ваших собеседников.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Что значит "существует ли само существование"? Носитель и несомое им качество в буддизме совпадают. Следовательно нет никакого другого существования самого в себе и отдельного от качеств присущих обусловленному и необусловленному существованию.


Да бог с ними, пусть совпадают или разнятся - не суть важно и т.п.
Хорошо, перефразирую вопрос: Существует ли само существование (в том виде, как его понимает буддизм)?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо, перефразирую вопрос: Существует ли само существование (в том виде, как его понимает буддизм)?


Масло масляное?

----------


## АлександрГТ

Если это ответ, то я его можно понять только как - да, существует.
Я верно перевел?

----------


## Сергей Ч

Можно и так сказать. Но главное чтобы вы поняли, что определения "существует" и "несуществует" не совсем корекктны в отношении того, что мы называем существованием.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если нечто существует, то очевидно за этим должна быть какая-то физическая основа.


Да-да, именно это и называется верой в механицизм  :Wink:  С какой стати должна быть физическая основа?

И что должно быть за какой-то физической основной?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Можно и так сказать. Но главное чтобы вы поняли, что определения "существует" и "несуществует" не совсем корекктны в отношении того, что мы называем существованием.


О да, это я понимаю, не сомневайтесь ) здесь вопроса нет
Значит мы пришли к тому, что нечто - существует.

ОК, теперь вернемся к Вашим словам:
\\\\\Ну вы же предположили существование "физической основы"? Основы чего?
Вот поэтому я и решил пояснить, что никакой основы не существует. Есть обусловленное существование. \\\\
Физическая основа - это то самое нечто, которое существует. И она - существует. Мы не говорим о форме или представлениях - мы говорим о самом факте существования.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Да-да, именно это и называется верой в механицизм


Да-да, именно это и называется стереотипом восприятие - реакция )




> С какой стати должна быть физическая основа?


Она не должна - она просто есть. У Вас есть основания полагать что ничего не существует?




> И что должно быть за какой-то физической основной?


Понятия не имею ). Вы предлагаете пойти посмотреть?

----------


## Айвар

> Да, Айвар, спасибо за ссылку. Дух времени - популистское кино, созданное с вполне  определенными целями. Я смотрел его первую часть, но вряд ли буду смотреть последующие.


Пожалуйста.
Не спешите с "выводами", тем более с такими как "нравится - не нравится"

Но там есть ссылка на интересную статью ...
http://129.62.162.212/wharton/docs/brain_damage.pdf
В частности там говорится:



> Использование сложных технологий мозгового отображения, таких как магнитно-резонансная томография, или МРТ, тесты и другие инструменты, нейроэкономисты заглянули внутрь мозга людей, чтобы увидеть
> какие области мозга активируется, когда мы занимаемся такой поведенческой деятельность, как оценка рисков и получение прибыли, выбор сотрудничества с другими людьми. Нейроэкономики исследователи деятельности мозга путем измерения потенциала полей мозгхимического вещества и выявили, какой ущерб в конкретных областях мозга оставляют последствия принимаемых экономических решений.
> Нейроэкономика выросла из смежной области называемой поведенческой экономикой.
> Поведенческие экономисты используют идеи из психологии и других соц. наук чтобы
> выяснить, почему люди не всегда ведут себя предсказуемо, как в стандартной экономической модели.
> В конце 1990-х, когда связи между психологиеи и нейробиологиеи были твердо
> установлены, поведенческие экономисты обратились за помощью к неврологии, в дополнение к психологи, для объяснения человеческого поведения. Идея заключалась в том, что если химия мозга может объяснить такие явления, как депрессия или расстройство дефицита внимания, то она также может помочь объяснить более приземленные психологические функции, например, такие как люди, принимющие финансовые решения.
> 
> ,,,
> ...

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Пожалуйста.
> Не спешите с "выводами", тем более с такими как "нравится - не нравится"
> 
> Но там есть ссылка на интересную статью ...
> http://129.62.162.212/wharton/docs/brain_damage.pdf
> В частности там говорится:


Айвар, да, спасибо, я не спешу. Я умею различать: Дух времени - это популистское кино, созданное для формирования определенного (ложного) мировоззрения.

\\\\\\Поведенческие экономисты используют идеи из психологии и других соц. наук чтобы выяснить, почему люди не всегда ведут себя предсказуемо, как в стандартной экономической модели.\\\\\\\\\
Это касается не только экономики. Западная наука запуталась в собственном хвосте.
Запад считает что у человека 5 органов чувств, хотя на самом деле их 6.
Запад считает что человек умеет думать и принимать взвешенные решения - и удивляется когда этого не происходит. Хотя на самом деле человек просто думать не умеет.

\\\Люди разработали этот страх как механизм выживания для защиты от
хищников. Но в мире, где хищники не скрываются за каждым углом, это
страх системы может обернуться чрезмерной чувствительностью, реакцией на опасности, которые на самом деле не существуют, и
это толкает нас к нелогичному поведению и выбору. \\\
Это все груда заблуждений, не читайте поплитературу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да-да, именно это и называется стереотипом восприятие - реакция )
> 
> 
> Она не должна - она просто есть. У Вас есть основания полагать что ничего не существует?
> 
> 
> Понятия не имею ). Вы предлагаете пойти посмотреть?


Вот это и значит - фантазирование материальной основы. А она есть далеко не всегда. Кроме того, она вовсе не основа, а лишь конструкция. И то, что является основой для материальных конструкций - пустота.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вот это и значит - фантазирование материальной основы. А она есть далеко не всегда. Кроме того, она вовсе не основа, а лишь конструкция. И то, что является основой для материальных конструкций - пустота.


Еще одно суждение и две строки слов - вместо простых ответов на простые вопросы. Вы заметили это?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Еще одно суждение и две строки слов - вместо простых ответов на простые вопросы. Вы заметили это?


Вы видите суждения, но не видите простых ответов. Вы привязаны к суждениям, это легко заметить.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы видите суждения, но не видите простых ответов. Вы привязаны к суждениям, это легко заметить.


Это еще одно суждение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это еще одно суждение.


Разумеется  :Smilie:  И что? Приведите пример не-суждения.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Разумеется  И что? Приведите пример не-суждения.


Ничего, если суждение к месту, а не подменяет собой ответы на вопросы и не уводит разговор в сторону.

----------


## Айвар

> Западная наука запуталась в собственном хвосте.
> Запад считает что у человека 5 органов чувств, хотя на самом деле их 6.
> Запад считает что человек умеет думать и принимать взвешенные решения - и удивляется когда этого не происходит. 
> Это все груда заблуждений, не читайте поплитературу.


Спасибо за совет. Интересно знать, что вы, Александр,  читаете и смотрите?
Что за явление такое Запад? Что за 6 чувство? - Интуиция что-ли? 




> *Хотя на самом деле человек просто думать не умеет.*


Не наговаривайте, думать и принимать решения умеет каждый человек, хотя если почитаешь некоторые форумные темы ...
Дело в качестве используемых навыков, вот думаю, кто бы показал пример ...
Мы думаем и принимаем решения из той области нашего знания о мире, которым располагаем. А этот мир есть ни что иное  система ценностей человека ... непонятно что вам так не понравилось в Zeitgeist  ... ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ничего, если суждение к месту, а не подменяет собой ответы на вопросы и не уводит разговор в сторону.


Вы просто ждете удобных для Вас ответов. Когда ответы неудобны Вы предпочитаете их не слышать, считать их неуместными, уводящими разговор в сторону. Это и есть привязанность.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы просто ждете удобных для Вас ответов. Когда ответы неудобны Вы предпочитаете их не слышать, считать их неуместными, уводящими разговор в сторону. Это и есть привязанность.


Это еще одно суждение.

----------


## Юй Кан

АлександрГТ, вот и Вы тоже приняли участие в игре "дураки прикидываются умными", ничуть не сожалея в этом треде о том, что Ваши реплики стимулируют эту игру! : ))

----------


## АлександрГТ

> АлександрГТ, вот и Вы тоже приняли участие в игре "дураки прикидываются умными", ничуть не сожалея в этом треде о том, что Ваши реплики стимулируют эту игру! : ))


Нет, Юй кан, я ведь не участвую в этой игре, но не теряю надежды услышать высказывание по сути. Вы заметили разницу?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, Юй кан, я ведь не участвую в этой игре, но не теряю надежды услышать высказывание по сути. Вы заметили разницу?


Участвуете-участвуете, ничуть не сожалея (сравните с другим тредом, где посожалели, что Ваш пост, якобы, стал поводом для такой же моей игры с BTR?) чего уж там скромничать. : ))

----------


## АлександрГТ

Вы предлагаете мне поиграть в эту игру с Вами? ) Увольте.
А от БТРа я всего лишь жду (надеюсь) простых ответов на простые вопросы по сути темы. Может быть их все же будет у него?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы предлагаете мне поиграть в эту игру с Вами? ) Увольте.


Вы уже всту-пи-ли в такую игру и со мной. : )) И уволить Вас, т.е. вывести из этой игры, не сможет никто, кроме Вас самого (или модератора : ).



> А от БТРа я всего лишь жду (надеюсь) простых ответов на простые вопросы по сути темы. Может быть их все же будет у него?


Опыт ещё не накопился в той самой прошлой теме? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

Продолжим, касательно самих вопросов?

1. *Существует ли существование?*
Хотя этот вопрос из разряда "плавает ли плавание?", "соревнует ли соревнование?", "думает ли думание?" и т.п., ответ на него, в будд. парадигме, Вам уже был дан: "Существование существует : ), будучи обусловленным".

2. "*Если нечто существует, то очевидно за этим должна быть какая-то физическая основа.*"
В буддизме не так просто.
В нём признаётся, в частности, _существование существования_ т.н. арупа-локи или "мира-без-форм" (по ссылке лучше не читать, если реально не любите, когда много букафф и всё не так просто, как хотелось бы %).

----------

Марина В (05.02.2011), Сергей Ч (04.02.2011), Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Продолжим, касательно самих вопросов?


Юй кан, вопрос о существовании существования я задал после того, как БТР, а за ним и Сергей сказали, что есть только иллюзии, а физического процесса нет (упрощаю).
\\\Какие у Вас основания в этот "физический процесс" верить? \\\
\\\Никакой физической основы нет\\\

Дальше мы выяснили, что основа таки есть, но БТР и Сергей хотели специально уточнить, что она не то, что обычно под этим понимают. Да, это так, здесь у нас разногласий не было.

Собственно последние две страницы - это приход к этому результату ).

Последний узел беседы с БТР - 808 пост, он пытается сказать что я излишне заморачиваюсь, есть сменяющие друг друга моменты сознания и всё. И все всё понимают кроме меня. Но я думаю иначе ))) - я думаю что все просто согласились с сказанным и не идут дальше - понять что такое эти моменты сознания и как они создаются, их физический механизм.
Я могу ошибаться. но пока так никто и не ответил мне на мои вопросы - каков механизм реконструкции сигналов - в целостное восприятие. Все ответы, так или иначе свелись к двум вариантам: реконструкции нет или забей Сеня )
Айвар сказал: чтобы понять - просто сделай это, но почему-то потом шагнул назад ) опять в "цитаты".
Может Вы поможете мне понять это?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> 2. "*Если нечто существует, то очевидно за этим должна быть какая-то физическая основа.*"
> В буддизме не так просто.
> В нём признаётся, в частности, _существование существования_ т.н. арупа-локи или "мира-без-форм" (по ссылке лучше не читать, если реально не любите, когда много букафф и всё не так просто, как хотелось бы %).


Юй кан, я достаточно хорошо знаю основы буддизма, уж лет 8 как тому назад.
В нем не все так сложно, как это может представляться ) У меня нет проблем с пониманием обусловленности и тп.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> вопрос о существовании существования я задал после того, как БТР, а за ним и Сергей сказали, что есть только иллюзии, а физического процесса нет (упрощаю).


Уж слишком Вы всё упрощаете! Иллюзия (майя)- это в индуизме!  :Wink:  В буддизме, слово иллюзия используется как образное выражение.  Человек из-за своего неведения (авидья) строит в уме ложное представление относительно феноменов, считая их постоянными и имеющими самобытие, такое представление подобно иллюзии, но это не означает что всё лишь иллюзия.

----------

Доржик (04.02.2011), Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Уж слишком Вы всё упрощаете! Иллюзия (майя)- это в индуизме!  В буддизме, слово иллюзия используется как образное выражение.  Человек из-за своего неведения (авидья) строит в уме ложное представление относительно феноменов, считая их постоянными и имеющими самобытие, такое представление подобно иллюзии, но это не означает что всё лишь иллюзия.


Сережа, естественно я упрощаю, чтобы не переписывать все посты целиком заново, ну что Вы в самом деле... теперь майю давайте еще обсудим...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У меня нет проблем с пониманием обусловленности и тп.


Так это замечательно! Потому что только благодаря пониманию обусловленности   возможно понять "что такое эти моменты сознания и как они создаются". Другого способа понять, как возникает "целосное восприятие" и кажимость "физической основы", я незнаю.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Так это замечательно! Потому что только благодаря пониманию обусловленности   возможно понять "что такое эти моменты сознания и как они создаются". Другого способа понять, как возникает "целосное восприятие" и кажимость "физической основы", я незнаю.


Я не понимаю. Поясните мне это. Физику процесса. Не то, что каждый момент обусловлен кармой, есть продолжение предыдущего и тп - а физику.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не понимаю. Поясните мне это. Физику процесса. Не то, что каждый момент обусловлен кармой, есть продолжение предыдущего и тп - а физику.



Перечитайте тему, я уже писал про то, как возникают шесть видов чувственного сознания. Если это не приводит вас хоть к какому-то пониманию, то извините, я пока не обладаю искуссными методами более доступного изложения.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Перечитайте тему, я уже писал про то, как возникают шесть видов чувственного сознания. Если это не приводит вас хоть к какому-то пониманию, то извините, я пока не обладаю искуссными методами более доступного изложения.


Сергей - Вы писали описание, внешнее. А КАК это происходит, механизм, Вы же не писали? Это не вопрос доступности изложения, Вы говорили о внешней стороне, а я прошу внутреннюю.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сознание осязания боль в пальце.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Спасибо за совет. Интересно знать, что вы, Александр,  читаете и смотрите? Что за явление такое Запад? Что за 6 чувство? - Интуиция что-ли?


Стараюсь читать только оригинальные тексты, а не популярное изложение.
Запад - западный способ изучения мира, суть которого в разделении и описании.
Нет, не интуиция. 6 органов чувств - это 6 типов чувственного сознания в буддийской терминологии. 6-й - ментальный. Вы видите свои мысли так же, как просто видите, слышите и тп.




> Не наговаривайте


Да, ведь этого не может быть - да? ) Человек думает, мыслит, решает - да? Нет, он просто достает из памяти то, что ему "удобно" достать в этот момент.
Ваше мышление - это просто набор кусочков из опыта, сплетенных в комбинацию Вашими доминантами. Результат Вашего "мышления" предопределен.




> , думать и принимать решения умеет каждый человек, хотя если почитаешь некоторые форумные темы ...


Вы сами видите эту нестыковку, но стереотипы мешают Вам принять очевидное: человек не умеет мыслить. если бы он умел это делать. то у разных людей при одинаковых исходниках были бы одинаковые результаты - а они подчас диаметрально противоположные.




> непонятно что вам так не понравилось в Zeitgeist  ... ?


Это рекламная агитка в духе современных альтернативных "ценностей". Создатели фильма говорят о явных проблемах и дают им эпатажное, но ложное объяснение. Зритель получил кайф: наконец-то об этом сказали, какие крутые перцы эти авторы! - и следом дозу дезинформации, которую он съедает не заметив. Я просто умею различать методы, которые применяют при создании агиток разного рода, это несложно.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Сознание осязания боль в пальце.


Доржик, Вы что-то хотели сказать?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей - Вы писали описание, внешнее. А КАК это происходит, механизм, Вы же не писали? Это не вопрос доступности изложения, Вы говорили о внешней стороне, а я прошу внутреннюю.


\

Так в том-то всё и дело, что моменты возникновения сознания вы считаете "внешним". А я говорю, о том, что в обусловленном процессе не может быть "внешнего" и "внутреннего".  Есть обусловленно возникающее. "Целостное восприятие", о котором вы говорили, это поток "сантана" или "цепь", цепь мгновенных комбинаций дхарм. 

"О брахманы, это подобно горной реке, текущей быстро и далеко, все унося с собой; нет ни мига, ни мгновения, когда бы она не текла, но все течет она и продолжается. Так, брахманы, и человеческая жизнь, подобно реке".

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> \
> 
> Так в том-то всё и дело, что моменты возникновения сознания вы считаете "внешним". А я говорю, о том, что в обусловленном процессе не может быть "внешнего" и "внутреннего".


Я не о разнице наблюдателя и наблюдаемого.




> Есть обусловленно возникающее. "Целостное восприятие", о котором вы говорили, это поток "сантана" или "цепь", цепь мгновенных комбинаций дхарм.


Да, но давайте смотреть дальше - меня интересует физика возникновения одного единственного момента в этой цепи. Как он возникает?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сознание осязание не различает оно как передатчик в основное сознание. Просто осязает и передает в главное сознание, там уже идет различение больно приятно. Боль в пальце это боль которая дается название умом моментально почти. Условно боль в пальце это неприятное ощущение тела. Потом дается именование больно.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Сознание осязание не различает оно как передатчик в основное сознание. Просто осязает и передает в главное сознание, там уже идет различение больно приятно. Боль в пальце это боль которая дается название умом моментально почти. Условно боль в пальце это неприятное ощущение тела. Потом дается именование больно.


Да, это уже было. Боль в пальце - это реконструкция сигналов в представление. Восприятие самого пальца - тоже реконструкция (палец есть ощущения). Как это происходит, вот в чем вопрос.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну у тела есть нервы в пальце тоже нервы, основа для восприятия. Пальцу просто больно) Там физиология чисто.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Не, Доржик, это мы уже по пятому кругу начинаем, сорри...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, это уже было. Боль - это реконструкция сигналов в представление. Как это происходит, вот в чем вопрос.



Ещё раз скажу и всё!  :Smilie:  Боль- это не следствие реконструкции сигналов в представление, иначе можно было бы научиться вместо боли чувствовать приятное ощущение, когда например повреждён палец. Но в действительности, мы можем лишь изменить своё отношение к боли, тем самым уменьшив страдательность, возникающую от боли. Боль- это ощущение, которое обусловлено контактом одного из органов чувств с неприятным. Т.е. боль для большинства из нас возникает автоматически, а не реконструируется из сигналов. Когда мы вглядываемся в боль, первая очевидность – это сопротивление ей. И это сопротивление обычно оказывается гораздо более болезненным, чем первоначальное ощущение. Мы отмечаем физическое ощущение, называемое болью, и психическую реакцию, которая есть отвращение к неудобству, выпихивание. Это желание находиться в ином состоянии, не в том, в каком мы находимся. Когда сопротивление оставляет ум, вместе с ним уходит и понятие «боли», и мы можем переживать её просто как чистое ощущение.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ещё раз скажу и всё!  Боль- это не следствие реконструкции сигналов в представление, иначе можно было бы научиться вместо боли чувствовать приятное ощущение, когда например повреждён палец.


Если бы так все было просто - "иначе" многие бы "научились" необусловленности. Однако - воз и ныне там. Нет, Ваше "иначе" - не работает, значит не аргумент.




> Но в действительности, мы можем лишь изменить своё отношение к боли, тем самым уменьшив страдательность, возникающую от боли. Боль- это ощущение, которое обусловлено контактом одного из органов чувств с неприятным. Т.е. боль для большинства из нас возникает автоматически, а не реконструируется из сигналов.


Ещё раз скажу и всё!  :Smilie: ))
Это "автоматически" - это и есть реконструкция из сигналов. Боль и все остальные чувства, хоть приятные хоть нет - не в этом суть. Суть - в самом факте ощущения - он есть результат реконструкции сигналы - ощущения.




> Когда сопротивление оставляет ум, вместе с ним уходит и понятие «боли», и мы можем переживать её просто как чистое ощущение.


Да, верно - и это тоже реконструкция. Любое ощущение реконструкция, хоть обвешанное страданиями или кайфом, хоть очищенное от них. Неужели я так непонятно говорю? Неужели этого не видно сразу, без объяснений?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Любое ощущение реконструкция, хоть обвешанное страданиями или кайфом, хоть очищенное от них. Неужели я так непонятно говорю? Неужели этого не видно сразу, без объяснений?


Ну если "реконструкцией"  вы называете обусловленное возникновение ощущений, то я ещё могу с Вами согласиться. Но всё равно непонятно зачем использовать это слово?  :Smilie:  
Да и вообще, зачем разбираться в тонкостях? Кроме удовлетворения интереса это ни к чему не приведёт. И вы всё равно вернётесь к поиску того, как пресечь причины возникновения страданий (дуккха). Т.е. к следованию Дхарме.  Будда учил только тому, что нам действительно полезно, а именно Четырём Благородным Истинам. Всё необходимое для нашего спасения уже есть, зачем заново изобретать колесо? Попробуйте использовать уже имеющееся!

----------


## Won Soeng

александр, что это за слова "физические процессы"? Бы бы еще о рецептах заговорили.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Последний узел беседы с БТР - 808 пост, он пытается сказать что я излишне заморачиваюсь, есть сменяющие друг друга моменты сознания и всё. И все всё понимают кроме меня. Но я думаю иначе ))) - я думаю что все просто согласились с сказанным и не идут дальше - понять что такое эти моменты сознания и как они создаются, их физический механизм.
> Я могу ошибаться. но пока так никто и не ответил мне на мои вопросы - каков механизм реконструкции сигналов - в целостное восприятие. Все ответы, так или иначе свелись к двум вариантам: реконструкции нет или забей Сеня )
> Айвар сказал: чтобы понять - просто сделай это, но почему-то потом шагнул назад ) опять в "цитаты".
> Может Вы поможете мне понять *это*?


Что -- *это*, если подобные вопросы никакого отношения к буддизму как таковому не имеют? : ))
Соответственно, все вопросы, касающиеся физики, химии, физиологии и т.д. процесов, происходящих в уме, нужно задавать по принадлежности: физикам, химикам, физиологам и т.д.



> Юй кан, я достаточно хорошо знаю основы буддизма, уж лет 8 как тому назад.
> В нем не все так сложно, как это может представляться ) У меня нет проблем с пониманием обусловленности и тп.


Восемь, десять, двадцать... лет -- пустые цифири, не говорящие ни о чём, если упорно задаёте вопрос, не имеющий отношения к буддимзу. Да ещё постоянно предъявляете профанические претензии всем переводчикам оптом, сами переводами, как понимаю, не занимаясь и читая лишь переводы, согласно которым, мол, основы буддизма достаточно хорошо знаете и в нём для Вас "не все так сложно, как это может представляться" кому-то, но не Вам. : )
Если Вам лично понятны термины "обусловленность" и "недвойственность", то о чём разговор, который, после данных Вам внятных объяснений, постоянно сводится с Вашей стороны к "да это и так ясно" и проч., при том, что стремитесь заменить понятные Вам (!) термины какими-то "самодельными", которые, якобы, именно так будут понятнее (!) кому-то?
Кому именно и что конкретно будет понятнее с Вашими профаническими заменами? : ) Вот тому и объясняйте основы буддизма в своей специфической лексике...

----------

Марина В (05.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Стараюсь читать только оригинальные тексты, а не популярное изложение.
> Запад - западный способ изучения мира, суть которого в разделении и описании.


 :Embarrassment: 
Хотя бы один пример, плиз.




> Нет, не интуиция. 6 органов чувств - это 6 типов чувственного сознания в буддийской терминологии. 6-й - ментальный. Вы видите свои мысли так же, как просто видите, слышите и тп.


"Видить" свои мысли это всего лишь начальный этап - рефлесия. Ментальное сознание действительно считается 6-ым, но чувство ли это?. Если это чувство, то оно имеет органы действия и органы восприятия и формирует наше общее самочувствие, или чувство я. Но ментальное сознание это не мышление.




> Да, ведь этого не может быть - да? ) Человек думает, мыслит, решает - да? Нет, он просто достает из памяти то, что ему "удобно" достать в этот момент.
> Ваше мышление - это просто набор кусочков из опыта, сплетенных в комбинацию Вашими доминантами. *Результат Вашего "мышления" предопределен*.


"Достает из памяти" - какая разница откуда он достает, быть может он достает из наличного бытия, на основании потребностей. Зачем нужна память? - Только для того чтобы осозновать и "включить" задержку, то есть чтобы подумать и принять решение, на основании знания.
Сплетение кусочков опыта с доминантой - еще один набор ничего не значащих слов и только, для чего? - Для того, чтобы проверить первоначальное намерение ...




> Вы сами видите эту нестыковку, но стереотипы мешают Вам принять очевидное: человек не умеет мыслить. если бы он умел это делать. то у разных людей при одинаковых исходниках были бы одинаковые результаты - а они подчас диаметрально противоположные.


На мой взгляд в поступках людей очень много общего, а различия существуют только на эмоциональном плане - они же и заблуждения.
Мышление это обобщение, это свойственно всем людям. Трудно принять верное решение и сделать правильный вывод - для правильного выбора пути и существует буддизм, который вообщем-то учит только одному - мудрости.




> Это рекламная агитка в духе современных альтернативных "ценностей". Создатели фильма говорят о явных проблемах и дают им эпатажное, но ложное объяснение. Зритель получил кайф: наконец-то об этом сказали, какие крутые перцы эти авторы! - и следом дозу дезинформации, которую он съедает не заметив. Я просто умею различать методы, которые применяют при создании агиток разного рода, это несложно.


А в чем состоит ложность объяснения? В том что логика противопоставляется слепым эмоциям? Трудно создать совершенное по форме произведение. Но это работа авторская, поэтому ваши осуждения не совсем в кассу.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ну если "реконструкцией"  вы называете обусловленное возникновение ощущений, то я ещё могу с Вами согласиться. Но всё равно непонятно зачем использовать это слово?


Да, ощущений, только без приставки обусловленых или нет - это неважно. Просто ощущений. У нам нет ничего кроме них.
Использую это слово, потому что оно соответствует. 




> Да и вообще, зачем разбираться в тонкостях? Кроме удовлетворения интереса это ни к чему не приведёт.


Мой опыт говорит мне, что раньше или позже, так или иначе мои поиски приводят к результату )




> И вы всё равно вернётесь к поиску того, как пресечь причины возникновения страданий (дуккха).


Сергей, я не сторонник изучения только правил и цитат. Все, что мне нужно, уже со мной.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> александр, что это за слова "физические процессы"? Бы бы еще о рецептах заговорили.


Уже пора? ))

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Что -- *это*, если подобные вопросы никакого отношения к буддизму как таковому не имеют? : ))


Думаю, эти вопросы должны были быть освещены в учении. Видимо, просто не дошли до нас.




> Соответственно, все вопросы, касающиеся физики, химии, физиологии и т.д. процесов, происходящих в уме, нужно задавать по принадлежности: физикам, химикам, физиологам и т.д.


Они не знают.




> Восемь, десять, двадцать... лет -- пустые цифири, не говорящие ни о чём, если упорно задаёте вопрос, не имеющий отношения к буддимзу. Да ещё постоянно предъявляете профанические претензии всем переводчикам оптом, сами переводами, как понимаю, не занимаясь и читая лишь переводы, согласно которым, мол, основы буддизма достаточно хорошо знаете и в нём для Вас "не все так сложно, как это может представляться" кому-то, но не Вам. : )


Да, Юй кан, Вы можете сказать и так.




> Если Вам лично понятны термины "обусловленность" и "недвойственность", то о чём разговор,


Эти термины не дают ответа на мой вопрос, мой вопрос не об этом.

зы Я бы попросил Вас не множить суждения, но видимо, это не имеет смысла, верно? )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, я не сторонник изучения только правил и цитат. Все, что мне нужно, уже со мной.


Весьма печально, что в деле Освобождения Вы больше полагаетесь на "изучение" собственных же измышлений, нежели на изучение Дхармы.. Или у Вас какая-то другая цель?

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Хотя бы один пример, плиз.


Откройте любой учебник - все познание в нем будет описано в терминах разделения. Первый пришедший на ум пример: E=mc2
Противоположный способ познания - Восток (как это обычно говорят) вообще и буддизм в частности. Суть его - пребывание и целостность.




> "Ментальное сознание действительно считается 6-ым, но чувство ли это?. Если это чувство, то оно имеет органы действия и органы восприятия и формирует наше общее самочувствие, или чувство я.


В терминах западной науки - 6-й орган чувств, по аналогии с предыдущими 5-ю.




> "Достает из памяти" - какая разница откуда он достает, быть может он достает из наличного бытия, на основании потребностей.


Я не знаю что такое "наличное бытие". Мысли человек может "достать" только из памяти, других вариантов нет.




> Зачем нужна память? - Только для того чтобы осозновать и "включить" задержку, то есть чтобы подумать и принять решение, на основании знания.


Вы заблуждаетесь насчет функций памяти. Попробуйте внимательнее вглядеться в себя. Я расскажу, если будет потребность, но Вы сами все можете увидеть.




> Сплетение кусочков опыта с доминантой - еще один набор ничего не значащих слов и только, для чего? - Для того, чтобы проверить первоначальное намерение ...


Да, для меня тоже некоторые слова выглядят ничего не значащими. Это просто повод задуматься.




> На мой взгляд в поступках людей очень много общего, а различия существуют только на эмоциональном плане - они же и заблуждения.
> Мышление это обобщение, это свойственно всем людям.


Да, это общепринятая точка зрения.




> А в чем состоит ложность объяснения?  Но это работа авторская, поэтому ваши осуждения не совсем в кассу.


Если бы у нас была возможность, я показал бы Вам как делали фильм, как и для чего ставили те или иные кадры и темы. Как выполняли монтаж и каких добивались целей. Это ясно видно, если иметь некоторый опыт. Это не авторская работа, потому что один автор не может так правильно и последовательно применять приемы влияния на аудиторию. Автор рисует так как он дышит - и это всегда видно. В авторских фильмах нет той безупречной правильности построения по целям, которая свойственна целевым проектам.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Весьма печально, что в деле Освобождения Вы больше полагаетесь на "изучение" собственных же измышлений, нежели на изучение Дхармы.. Или у Вас какая-то другая цель?


Сергей, Вы неправильно поняли мои слова. Я читал и читаю первоисточники, но все реже и реже, потому что в них отпадает необходимость. Получается так, что я сначала прихожу к чему-то, а потом узнаю об этом из текстов. И мне кажется такой путь правильнее, потому что прочитанное неготовым умом по большей части просто остается незамеченным. У меня нет дела Освобождения, тем более с большой буквы, я нахожу дхарму в каждом движении и критически отношусь к общепринятому пониманию многих текстов - у каждого свой путь, у меня такой, не стоит печалиться по этому поводу.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Думаю, эти вопросы должны были быть освещены в учении. Видимо, просто не дошли до нас.


А я думаю, что их там просто не было. Учение Будды предназначено  чтобы нести человека к безопасности, миру, счастью, покою, достижению Нирваны. Все учение, изложенное Буддой, ведет к этому итогу. Он не говорил, чтобы просто удовлетворить любопытствующий ум. Он был практичным учителем и учил только тому, что приносит человеку мир и счастье.  

 Будда однажды останавливался в лесу Симсана в Косамби (возле Аллахабада). Он взял в руку несколько листьев и спросил своих учеников: "Как вы думаете, о монахи? Чего больше? Этих нескольких листьев в моей руке или листьев во всем этом лесу?" 
"Господин, очень мало листьев в руке Благословенного, но воистину гораздо более многочисленны листья во всем лесу Симсана". 
"Равно, о бхиккху, из того, что узнал я, вам сказал лишь немного, того, чего я не сказал вам, значительно больше. Но почему же я не сказал вам (это)? Потому что нет в этом пользы... не приводит это Нирване. Потому и не сказал я вам это". 
Будда не был заинтересован в обсуждении ненужных чисто умозрительных метафизических вопросов, которые создают надуманные проблемы. Он считал их "пустошью мнений".

Ваши измышления по поводу "реконструкции" относятся к тем десяти знаменитым классическим вопросам на метафизические темы, которые никак  не связаны с духовной святой жизнью, не способствуют они отрешенности, непривязанности, прекращению, спокойствию, глубокому проникновению, полному осуществлению, Нирване.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У меня нет дела Освобождения, тем более с большой буквы, я нахожу дхарму в каждом движении и критически отношусь к общепринятому пониманию многих текстов - у каждого свой путь, у меня такой, не стоит печалиться по этому поводу.


"Общепринятое понимание текстов" складывается из того, что они действительно эффективны в достижении той цели, к которой стремятся все буддисты, разница существует лишь в методах, но цель одна- пробуждение.  У вас, как я понял, такой цели нет или она весьма размыта. Обычно это свойствено либо начинающим буддистам, либо эзотерикам.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Сергей, я не думаю, что мой вопрос рожден любопытством. Я думаю, что на него есть ответ.
Ваше мнение о целях говорит о Вашей молодости, как "буддийской", так и обычной, человеческой. Вы вправе иметь любое мнение, и хорошо, если оно не будет становиться препятствием на пути.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, я не думаю, что мой вопрос рожден любопытством. Я думаю, что на него есть ответ.


Безусловно есть! Наука не стоит на месте и иследования в области центральной нервной системы тоже не прекращаются. Когда-нибудь учёные найдут ответ и на ваш вопрос..  но Вас скорее всего уже не будет..




> Ваше мнение о целях говорит о Вашей молодости, как "буддийской", так и обычной, человеческой. Вы вправе иметь любое мнение, и хорошо, если оно не будет становиться препятствием на пути.


Александр, простой вопрос: Какова цель Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, провозглашённого Буддой?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Думаю, эти вопросы должны были быть освещены в учении. Видимо, просто не дошли до нас.


Вы можете говорить и думать как угодно, только при чём тут буддизм, если рассуждаете как сугубый материалист, озабоченный не успокоением волнений ума, а некими физ. процессами, происходящими в мозгу? : )



> Они не знают.


Я в курсе. Они не знают и не могут *это* знать уже хотя бы потому, что тонкие процессы, происходящие в уме, нельзя познать, исследуя грубый физический мозг.
Говорил уже об умах в арупа-локе? Говорил. И Вам осталось только увязать буддийскую парадигму с Вашими вопросами, чтобы прийти к простому выводу об их нелепости в контексте учения Будды.



> Да, Юй кан, Вы можете сказать и так.


Конечно, поскольку это невозможно оспорить, остаётся только это снис-хо-ди-тель-но позволить, не возражая. : )



> Эти термины не дают ответа на мой вопрос, мой вопрос не об этом.


Так зачем их курочить на свой макар? : )



> зы Я бы попросил Вас не множить суждения, но видимо, это не имеет смысла, верно? )


Так зачем просить о бессмысленном? : )

Вы рискуете заслужить в БФ титул "тролль", ибо буддизм как таковой Вас не интересует, а Ваши "реконструкции" буддизма и желание ограничить ум мозгом (см. выше)...
Но ведь Вас это не остановит? Вот и не буду даже пытаться останавливать. : )

----------

Марина В (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Безусловно есть! Наука не стоит на месте и иследования в области центральной нервной системы тоже не прекращаются. Когда-нибудь учёные найдут ответ и на ваш вопрос..


Нет, этот ответ известен уже сейчас.




> Александр, простой вопрос: Какова цель Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, провозглашённого Буддой?


Освобождение от страданий, насколько я помню. А что?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы можете говорить и думать как угодно, только при чём тут буддизм, если рассуждаете как сугубый материалист,)


Разве буддизм порицает материализм? )




> озабоченный не успокоением волнений ума, а некими физ. процессами, происходящими в мозгу? :


Юй кан, Вы озабочены успокоением ума? )

Остальные Ваши эмоции я опущу, если позволите, за ненадобностью. А от этой шутки уж не смог удержаться, извините )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, этот ответ известен уже сейчас.


Этот ответ как-то ведёт к прекращению негативных действий, способствует благим намерениям, помогает обузданию ума? 





> Освобождение от страданий, насколько я помню. А что?


Ранее вы говорили, что  вам нет дела до Освобождения. Из чего можно сделать вывод, что Учение Будды вы рассматриваете ни как лекарство от болезни под названием сансара, а  просто ради интереса. 
Неведение (авидья) – это не просто отсутствие знания о чем-либо. Это скорее внутренняя привязанность к вещам, таковым является предрасположенность видеть вещи искаженными, воспринимать и толковать наш опыт сквозь искажающую призму желаний и эгоцентрической точки зрения. Чтобы устранить неведение, мы должны набраться знания или мудрости; не просто концептуальное знание, не собрание фактической информации, а прямое видение, которое проникает за внешнюю сторону вещей и видит их в истинном свете.

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разве буддизм порицает материализм? )



Буддизм порицает крайности во взглядах, одной из которых является материализм!  :Wink:

----------

Федор Ф (05.02.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Этот ответ как-то ведёт к прекращению негативных действий, способствует благим намерениям, помогает обузданию ума?


Очень разные вещи ведут, помогают или мешают на пути. И вы далеко не всегда сможете отличить одно от другого. Поэтому кроме формальной практики, учение содержит множество других способов. 




> Ранее вы говорили, что  вам нет дела до Освобождения. Из чего можно сделать вывод, что Учение Будды вы рассматриваете ни как лекарство от болезни под названием сансара, а  просто ради интереса.


Сергей, Вы очень быстро делаете выводы, легко поддаваясь собственным убеждениям и загрязненному восприятию. Не торопитесь, просто не торопитесь.
Шесть ваджрных строк - нужно ли что-то еще?




> Неведение (авидья) – это не просто отсутствие знания о чем-либо. Это скорее внутренняя привязанность к вещам, таковым является предрасположенность видеть вещи искаженными, воспринимать и толковать наш опыт сквозь искажающую призму желаний и эгоцентрической точки зрения. Чтобы устранить неведение, мы должны набраться знания или мудрости; не просто концептуальное знание, не собрание фактической информации, а прямое видение, которое проникает за внешнюю сторону вещей и видит их в истинном свете.


Да, да. Реализуйте это прямо сейчас, читая мои слова.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Буддизм порицает крайности во взглядах, одной из которых является материализм!


За партийный лозунг вполне сойдет )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разве буддизм порицает материализм? )


Если хорошо знакомы с основами буддизма (де-факто это Ваше утверждение -- голословно, что уже показал ранее) -- о-бя-за-ны знать...

А вот фигурный квотинг -- характерная уловка троллей и/или записных демагогов. Не нужно так делать, если уважаете хотя бы себя.



> Юй кан, Вы озабочены успокоением ума? )
> Остальные Ваши эмоции я опущу, если позволите, за ненадобностью. А от этой шутки уж не смог удержаться, извините )


Да, занимаюсь практиками, связанными с успокоеним ума и забочусь об этом.
Почему это вызвало у Вас неудержимое желание пошутить по этому поводу, *да ещё со встроенным отводом всего остального как эмоций*? : )
*Такие уловки -- туда же (см. выше, где о "не нужно...").*

----------


## АлександрГТ

Юй кан, давайте остановимся? Спасибо.

----------


## Юй Кан

Пожалуйста, АлександрГТ.
Game over. : )

----------


## Айвар

> Если бы у нас была возможность, я показал бы Вам как делали фильм, как и для чего ставили те или иные кадры и темы. Как выполняли монтаж и каких добивались целей. Это ясно видно, если иметь некоторый опыт. Это не авторская работа, потому что один автор не может так правильно и последовательно применять приемы влияния на аудиторию. Автор рисует так как он дышит - и это всегда видно. В авторских фильмах нет той безупречной правильности построения по целям, которая свойственна целевым проектам.


Возможность есть, но вы ведь фильм не смотрели ...

Просто то, о чем вы говорите относится и полностью вписывается в парадигму седьмого состояния (это уже не сутраяна), а имеено религиозная и дуалистическая концепция, которая лишь объясняет мир, оставляя старые заблуждения нетронутыми. Но что об этом ...

Далее следует восьмое состояние - недуалистическое, основа всех (карм), и наконец, апофеоз  - девятое, на буддийском языке нирвана ... если решитесь заняться буддизмом, это вам будет программой изучения этак лет на 8-10.

А посему откланиваюсь, спасибо за милое общение на этой ветке.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Айвар, я смотрел первый фильм, поэтому вряд ли буду смотреть остальные. Это как дом-2, достаточно одной таблетки )
И Вам спасибо за общение и за юбилейный 1000-й пост ).

----------


## Dron

> Можете обосновать? Или: «Учение Ленина верно потому что оно верно»


обосновать могу, но долго искать контекст. Т.е. я авансом так утверждаю, что могу.
А про Ленина я вас не могу опровергнуть, не владею.




> Той о которой говорите вы нет. Согласен.
> Та о которой говорю я есть _«Затем, когда при (сосредоточении) на этом дискурсивном отражении та же мысль течет непрерывно и в потоке непрерывного внимания испытываются оба, тогда (это) называется путем сочетания безмятежности и проникновения. Здесь безмятежность и проникновение – «чета», а их сопряженность -  это обладание (друг другом), т.е. взаимосвязь в (одном) процессе.»_


безмятежность и проникновение -относительная истина. Их союз- тоже относительная истина.



> Местоиме́ние — часть речи, употребляемая вместо имени существительного,,,,(Истина)
> Имя существи́тельное (существительное) — знаменательная (самостоятельная) часть речи… в русском языке —  часть речи, обозначающая предмет и отвечающая на вопрос «кто?»/«что?». (Истина)
> С «сама» понятно. Попробуйте объяснить, что в вашем вопросе «…сама из себя», означает «из себя»?


я просто просил определение, ваш вариант.



> Всякое существование и несуществование номинальны


верно



> Как взаимообладание абсолютной и относительной истин друг другом.


под абсолютной истиной подразумеваете обнаруживаемое анализом в процессе выяснения, что существует самосуще? Или иное?

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо. Я не знаю что Будда говорил про способность машин ясновидеть. Говорится поток ума беспрерывен и никогда не прекратится, ничто не в силах прекратить поток ума. Сознание бесконечно и безначально говорится. Ни у какой машины не будет такой характеристики. Тогда невозможно создать идентичную уму машину.


ЕСДЛ говорил что не отрицает возможность создать машину, которая будет опорой для ума. А почему нет, те же элементы.

----------


## Dron

БТР, если я спаяю пылесос с задачей сгрести весь калий-хлоридный снег, куплю вашу модную программу, инсталлирую, то так мы получим самоосознание пылесоса, я правильно вас понял?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> ЕСДЛ говорил что не отрицает возможность создать машину, которая будет опорой для ума. А почему нет, те же элементы.


Его Святейшество Далай-лама говорил о том что не исключает возможности того что в будущем если будет такая машина с опорами то туда может войти сознание и будет живое существо с машинным телом. А не то что можно создать машину с сознанием идентичным сознанию человека.

----------


## Турецкий

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама говорил о том что не исключает возможности того что в будущем если будет такая машина с опорами то туда может войти сознание и будет живое существо с машинным телом. А не то что можно создать машину с сознанием идентичным сознанию человека.


мм... в общем-то такая машина уже есть))) - это человек например))) зачем создавать ещё одно свое подобие людям? причем размышляя об этом на уровне - когда ещё даже сами не знают о сути этого явления.

----------


## Dron

> А не то что можно создать машину с сознанием идентичным сознанию человека.


я не писал такого

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> я не писал такого


Об этом в теме было. О создании модели кибернетического сознания.

----------


## Dron

интересно, каким путем, помимо фантазий можно прийти к утверждению такой возможности?
сознание чувственно не познается, через микроскоп не увидать. Значит, фантазируем. Болезнь языка.

----------


## Турецкий

> сознание чувственно не познается, через микроскоп не увидать. Значит, фантазируем. Болезнь языка.


вы так уверены что не познается? а может это проблема восприятия тех кто не может это познать и осознать?

вы можете рассказать как видят мир дальтоники?

можете рассказать - что ощущает девочка - которую насилует группа насильников и убивает её медленно и мучительно?

вы расскажете - что ощущает человек - который остался после взрыва живой в мраке забоя под толщей земли?

поясните ощущения женщины - которая рожает вашего ребенка?

----------------

на все вопросы - нет? значит у вашего суждения о том что "сознание чувственно не познается" - есть один лишь довод "через микроскоп не увидать"?

а вот мнение о том что подобное - есть "болезнь языка" - пожалуй единственно верное.

----------


## Dron

> вы так уверены что не познается? а может это проблема восприятия тех кто не может это познать и осознать?


я уверен
про девочек с шахтерами не понял
чье конкретно сознание вам известно? Девочки -шахтерки?

----------


## Dron

а болезнь языка - это когда за произвольно соединенными словами пытаемся нащупать сущность

----------


## Пилигрим

> безмятежность и проникновение -относительная истина. Их союз- тоже относительная истина.


Понятие «союз» не отражает истины, поскольку предполагает независимое существование обоих истин. «Взаимообладание друг другом» мне кажется наиболее верным отражением, поскольку одновременно и не уравнивает одно с другим, и не предполагает раздельного существования. Так и с истинами, абсолютной и относительной, если нечто есть относительная истина, то оно обладает абсолютной истиной, не являясь абсолютной.



> под абсолютной истиной подразумеваете обнаруживаемое анализом в процессе выяснения, что существует самосуще? Или иное?


Под абсолютной истиной понимаю: обнаружение в процессе анализа, такого аспекта существующего, как отсутствие отрицаемого объекта.

----------


## Dron

> Понятие «союз» не отражает истины, поскольку предполагает независимое существование обоих истин.


здесь идет речь о союзе безмятежности и проникновения , и то и другое - ум, относительная истина. 



> «Взаимообладание друг другом» мне кажется наиболее верным отражением, поскольку одновременно и не уравнивает одно с другим, и не предполагает раздельного существования. Так и с истинами, абсолютной и относительной, если нечто есть относительная истина, то оно обладает абсолютной истиной, не являясь абсолютной.


пустота стола обладает столом?




> Под абсолютной истиной понимаю: обнаружение в процессе анализа, такого аспекта существующего, как отсутствие отрицаемого объекта.


в анализе не обнаруживается отсутствие отрицаемого объекта. Иначе это отсутствие было бы самосущим.

----------


## Accaxapa

> Сообщение от *Пилигрим* 
> Истина это то, что правильно отражает реальность? Реальность одна? Если нет, то какая из реальностей реальнее?


Очень интересный вопрос. Не удивительно, что нашлось так много ответов на него. Я тоже хочу высказать свои мысли по этой теме.

Начнем с того, что реальность у каждого своя, ввиду воспитания, восприятия, возникающих мыслей, мировоззрений, убеждений и т.д.. Рассуждать о том, какая из реальностей реальнее можно долго и безуспешно, потому, что реальность у каждого своя.

Относительно истины. Если взять за основу утверждение, к примеру, самое распространенное и знакомое – форма есть пустота, пустота и есть форма, то, получается, истина это и форма и пустота одновременно. Дуалистичность (двойственность), типа правильно – неправильно, находится в истине, но в ней находятся и иные дуальности (правда – ложь, добро - зло и т.п.) Потому нет нет, да и можно встретить в некоторых сутрах и трактатах философские рассуждения о том, что истина сродни правде, но правда в ней не правдива, что истина сродни добру, но добро в ней не доброе.
Проще, утрированнее и обобщеннее говоря, истина – это ни то, что происходит в мире, а умудрение переживанием происходящего именно с Вами. Хотя люди разные, переживание всех людей, в конечном итоге, приводят их к одному и тому же - к истине. Потому и говорят - истина одна.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ассахара, когда Вы говорите, что реальность у каждого своя, Вы тем самым утверждаете, что есть некто каждый. Что такое этот каждый? Вы можете отделить этого каждого от того, что этим каждым не является?

----------

Accaxapa (03.03.2011)

----------


## Гойко

> Хотя люди разные, переживание всех людей, в конечном итоге, приводят их к одному и тому же - к истине. Потому и говорят - истина одна.


Кто говорит?

----------


## Accaxapa

Гойко
Если Вам действительно интересно узнать кто именно говорит об этом, введите запрос в поисковую систему "истина одна". В яндексе - нашлось
3 млн ответов. Другие поисковики смотреть не стал.

----------


## Accaxapa

> Ассахара, когда Вы говорите, что реальность у каждого своя, Вы тем самым утверждаете, что есть некто каждый. Что такое этот каждый? Вы можете отделить этого каждого от того, что этим каждым не является?


Замечательный вопрос. Очень рад его прочесть. Большое спасибо. Хотелось бы развить эту тему, но постараюсь не вдаваясь в подробности, которые Вы знаете и без меня, ответить лаконично.

Каждый являясь собой, решает что он это все. В этом "всем" возникает собственная реальность. Живущий в собственной реальности, является всем только для себя. Так происходит деление на "каждого". Заметить того, кто выходит за подобные рамки не сложно, но отделить нельзя потому что нет никаких делений.

----------


## Гойко

> Гойко
> Если Вам действительно интересно узнать кто именно говорит об этом, введите запрос в поисковую систему "истина одна". В яндексе - нашлось
> 3 млн ответов. Другие поисковики смотреть не стал.


Ну раз у Вас такой внушительный background, не могли бы Вы озвучить здесь эту "истину"?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от *Dron*
> здесь идет речь о союзе безмятежности и проникновения , и то и другое - ум, относительная истина.


Все что наименовано относительная истина – это и есть абсолютная истина, именно так она может быть выражена без ее наименования.



> пустота стола обладает столом?


Да. Это еще мягко сказано, Аволокитешвара вообще без всяких сантиментов объявлят пустоту стола самим столом.



> в анализе не обнаруживается отсутствие отрицаемого объекта. Иначе это отсутствие было бы самосущим.


Все с точностью до наоборот, не обнаруживается только самосущее, если нечто обнаруживается, значит, оно взаимозависимо.

----------


## Dron

> Пилигрим
> Сообщение от Dron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				здесь идет речь о союзе безмятежности и проникновения , и то и другое - ум, относительная истина.
> 			
> ...


если так, то признайте, что арья во время погружения наблюдает столы и чипсы, ибо они - относительная истина.



> пустота стола обладает столом?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да. Это еще мягко сказано, Аволокитешвара вообще без всяких сантиментов объявлят пустоту стола самим столом.


нет он объявляет стол пустотой, а не пустотой стола



> в анализе не обнаруживается отсутствие отрицаемого объекта. Иначе это отсутствие было бы самосущим.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Все с точностью до наоборот, не обнаруживается только самосущее, если нечто обнаруживается, значит, оно взаимозависимо.


у такого анализа одна единственная задача - обнаружить самосущее, если оно есть. 
Обнаружить что-либо можно только с мирской точки зрения, в т.ч. взаимозависимость, БИ и т.д. 
Арьи не обнаруживают взаимозависимое даже у сватантриков, не говоря об МП.

----------

